# AAR - Astral Resources



## carpets (2 February 2006)

Trying to day trade on this one after crackaton mentioned it on the AEX board, a bit of a gamble, ill admit. Breakout 2 days ago, price up from 2-3c yesterday. 
Anyone know much about this stock?


----------



## carpets (3 February 2006)

Bought this one at 3.1 yesterday, got stung, went to 2.7 
Some strong buyers going in today. Might continue to run over the next few days.


----------



## surelle (4 February 2006)

Let me know how you go...I've had a look at this one, but not too sure at the moment


----------



## carpets (6 February 2006)

well, i ended up holding over the weekend. Price didn't reach my stop loss, which was set at 2.6c so i didnt sell. thought a loss was imminent after fridays fall. Market sensitive report came out at 12 today highlighting proposal for 'maximising value of deveopment at  company's multi metal Koongie Park project'. they mention record base metal prices bringing this project into play. Still holding this one.


----------



## crackaton (6 February 2006)

ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES NL
MEDIA RELEASE
MONDAY 6 FEBRUARY 2006
RECORD BASE METAL PRICES BRING
KOONGIE PARK INTO PLAY
Anglo Australian Resources NL today announced that it has started investigating options
to maximise the value for early development of the Company’s multi-metal Koongie Park
project in the Kimberley region of Western Australia.
The Company believes that the record base metal prices now being experienced have
brought the project back into play and says it is one of the better currently undeveloped
base metal projects in Australia.
Anglo Australian Resources has held the project since 1989 and exploration has defined
two zinc/copper resources at the Sandiego and Onedine deposits. Anglo now has 100%
control of the project.
Its former joint venture partner, Lachlan Resources NL, carried out extensive resource
definition type drilling and structural interpretations for both deposits. Lachlan estimated
mineralisation at Sandiego as 1.3 million tonnes at 0.6 % copper, 1.3% lead, 9.1% zinc
and 72 g/t silver and 0.34g/t gold in the zinc zone and 0.92m/t at 2.9% copper in the
copper zone.
At Onedin, Lachlan estimated potentially open pittable mineralisation as 1.14m/t copper
at 0.7%, 1.2% lead, 7.0% zinc and 40 g/t silver in the zinc zone and 2.22m/t at 1.2%
copper, 1.7% lead, 2.7% zinc and 38g/t silver in the copper zone.
Anglo Australian said that in 2003 a detailed and independent evaluation of the
economics of underground mining at both deposits found them as only marginal.
Copper and zinc prices have nearly trebled since 2003 and at existing levels it is
potentially one of the better current undeveloped base metal projects in Australia.
Anglo said that a Feasibility Study, initially involving further drilling and metallurgical
testwork, is required as the next step in pursuing development of one or more of the
Koongie Park deposits.
Anglo should generate its first cash flow in the current year from the Mandilla gold
project near Kambalda in Western Australia. The Company is preparing the project,
which has a probable ore reserve of 70,100 tonnes at 7.52g/t gold for 16,960 ounces of
gold, for development and says that the current record gold prices will ensure excellent
profitability.
For further enquiries: Mr John Jones, Chairman, Telephone 08 9481 12


----------



## carpets (6 February 2006)

they mention that "cash flow" will be generated this year. Any insight as to when this might be? Im thinking i might hold this one now rather than selling it short term. After a bit of research propects are looking more promising than i initially thought.  
Bought at 3.1, holding. 
Will sell if goes below 2.6c.
reasonable target?


----------



## carpets (6 February 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> good stuff carpet. it's a goer you won't be sorry.




p.s. thanks for the tip on this one crackaton.


----------



## surelle (6 February 2006)

good luck with it carpets...i hope this goes onwards and upwards for u


----------



## crackaton (7 February 2006)

Koongie Park.
About 110 million lbs Cu @ $2.23/lb
About 200 million lbs Pb @ $0.67/lb
About 800 million lbs Zn @ $1.00/lb

Approx US$1.17billion before gold and silver by products

pos and pog a little down atm


----------



## surelle (7 February 2006)

pos and pog a little down atm  

i'm still getting used the lingo crackaton...heeeeelp (pretty please)


----------



## tasmanian (7 February 2006)

pog  price of gold

pos price of silver  

cheers


----------



## crackaton (7 February 2006)

POS==price of silver
POG==price of gold
POO== Price of oil


----------



## michael_selway (7 February 2006)

carpets said:
			
		

> bought this one at 3.1 yesterday, got stung, went to 2.7
> some strong buyers going in today. Might continue to run over the next few days




Hi have u looked at EXT carpet?

what do u think

thx

MS


----------



## surelle (8 February 2006)

thanks for that team....we even have poo now... a little like this now :fan


----------



## carpets (8 February 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hi have u looked at EXT carpet?
> 
> what do u think
> 
> ...




yes i have been, kicking myself that i didnt buy at 3c   i remember looking at EXT and when it went, i thought, i'll wait and see what happens. No correction and over a month later the thing goes to over 10c. At the time of the run, i was looking at the charts and i told my dad to sell early and take profits, one of the worst bits of trading advice ive ever given. do you think it still has more left? 
Im skeptical, however, i am holding aar, which i think is looking pretty weak atm.


----------



## tony2252 (8 February 2006)

carpets said:
			
		

> yes i have been, kicking myself that i didnt buy at 3c   i remember looking at EXT and when it went, i thought, i'll wait and see what happens. No correction and over a month later the thing goes to over 10c. At the time of the run, i was looking at the charts and i told my dad to sell early and take profits, one of the worst bits of trading advice ive ever given. do you think it still has more left?
> Im skeptical, however, i am holding aar, which i think is looking pretty weak atm.



ext was one of the better performers today big volume! gold on the way down off another $8 tonight could be a very good buy around 9


----------



## justjohn (8 February 2006)

carpets said:
			
		

> yes i have been, kicking myself that i didnt buy at 3c   i remember looking at EXT and when it went, i thought, i'll wait and see what happens. No correction and over a month later the thing goes to over 10c. At the time of the run, i was looking at the charts and i told my dad to sell early and take profits, one of the worst bits of trading advice ive ever given. do you think it still has more left?
> Im skeptical, however, i am holding aar, which i think is looking pretty weak atm.




Its about time you gave tony 2252 some bad trading advice, he been dishing it out to me for years. Now I know where he is getting his advice from i suppose you could put it down to the BALANCE OF PROBABILITY :screwy:


----------



## crackaton (8 February 2006)

Yes POO seems to be flying all over the place at the moment tiger. lol oh well **** happens


----------



## carpets (8 February 2006)

just been using equivolume on my charts lately, thought i'd give it a go on AAR. It incorporates price and volume into the graph. Ive had a go at interpreting the latest trend, i'm open to correction/further interpretation if need be. 
As for a prediction? Daryl Guppy says that you can never predict what the market is going to do next, only make judgement based on what action is most probable. In that case, IMO i think the current upward trend is weakening and this one is possible sell... However, i have been wrong before (look at EXT) and my opinion is only based on a technical analysis on 1 chart. further research is definently in order.


----------



## surelle (8 February 2006)

Cracka - i was hoping i'd never have to deal with poo again until one day i'm lucky enough to have grandkids.....LOL

I bought in 10 days ago, and will hang on for a touch longer n will see....woe is me


----------



## crackaton (9 February 2006)

No worries tiga. check out my other favorites aex and ext, oh and OBJ is in pre-open.

Don't forget goldies, sbm and BGF!!!


----------



## surelle (9 February 2006)

thanks for that Cracka - surely will
I must admit i've been watching ext and have been hesitating because it's had SUCH a good run....but u seem confident??

cheers


----------



## carpets (21 February 2006)

Sold at loss. 
Buyers drying up, little volume and not much excitement. Havnt done enough research to determine future prospects, for those of you who didnt buy... Good on ya! i was pretty stupid with this one.


----------



## crackaton (21 February 2006)

Agreed, aar and aex both turned out to be duds. ext was ok. bgf and mmn were good today but POG and POS seem itchy at the moment. best bet to save.


----------



## surelle (24 March 2006)

am still holding this one....had a good rise last week but since then its travelling south, anyone else holding? or know any more about this one??
cheers


----------



## IGO4IT (12 May 2006)

Hi guys,

I've been researching these guys for a while & to be honest I can't find any interest in them in any forum at all!!

They are slow....& somehow don't move much at all but they just had a good run & they look like they're in a good shape for a buy.

anyone with any thoughts on them??

cheers,


----------



## ALFguy (14 August 2006)

Interesting few days, sp moving steadily up on much higher volume.
Closed today at a record high of 4.5c for this year and even touched an all time high of 4.8c

I'm no charter but viewing a 2 year spread, it appears to look like a cup with a handle   

Anyone else holding or able to confirm this chart and possibly some fundamentals.....oh and also tell me what price it's going to hit next week


----------



## BRW (14 August 2006)

Anglo received a speeding ticket today after breaking previous high of 4.1c and on price (+50% on the last week) and volume - post Diggers and Dealers conference. Recent valuation based on Koongie Park cash flows at 50c/share starting to gain some traction - still huge upside here.


----------



## stockmaster (17 August 2006)

BRW wat makes u fink it worth 50c/share? the resource at Kalg worth 13.5 m market capital worth 12 - 13 m. Shouldn't the price be around 10c/share?

Plus the project takes 7-9 months which started during June, another 5 months to wait? But anything can happen, significant discovery outside the expectation.

Price rose by 7.5% under a heavy volumn traded. The price came bak after the company ans the query from ASX which pull the price bak to a low of 3.8c. 

Any thoughts of how much potential left in this company!


----------



## BRW (17 August 2006)

Stockmaster - The market is still trying to get its head around this but here is the breakdown
- Mandilla project estimated profit $16m AUD 
- AAR approx 493m shares on issue - hence approx 3.2c /share 
- Therefore Mandilla underwrites current market cap
- Koongie Park (where the value of AAR is) - based on Lachlan Resources drilling estimates (15 years ago and on AAR website) and using today's commodity prices puts the value at approx 600mln (direct quote from Anglo quaterly!)- with costs expected to be 350mln to extract. (it wasn't viable 15 years ago but now is very valuable)
Leaves free cash of 250mln (493 mln shares) Hence 50c/share.
Noting AAR is again drilling Koongie again to reconfirm these findings, but there is huge potential and upside here.


----------



## IGO4IT (17 August 2006)

BRW said:
			
		

> Stockmaster - The market is still trying to get its head around this but here is the breakdown
> - Mandilla project estimated profit $16m AUD




Hi BRW, 

would you mind telling us how did you come up with $16m estimated profit from Mandilla while Managment guaranteed only $4m as a minimum? of course with potential of doubling (as stated on quarterly), so current project potential is $8m only no $16m as you mentioned.

cheers,


----------



## BRW (17 August 2006)

IGO4IT,

Don't worry about Mandilla (although I think your numbers are right - revenue of 14m with potential to double is correct) - focus on Koongie Park and do the numbers there. That is where the true value of AAR is and what the market needs to be focusing on.


----------



## IGO4IT (14 September 2006)

Got in & straight after SP started to drop....looks like my famous bad luck   , just joking.

Sellers seems to be drying out & 3.8c could be the current resistance.

any opinions?


----------



## BRW (14 September 2006)

IGO,

Drilling results of Koongie Park should be out soon to confirm.
Look at the following WA Government website and under Tenement search for Koongie Park (http://www.doir.wa.gov.au/minedex2/) and using current spot prices (not realistic but gives an indication)

	Reserves t OR oz	LME Spot (tonne or o/z)	Revenues
COPPER *	69,100	7445	$514,449,500.00
GOLD *	14,365	580	$8,331,700.00
LEAD *	68,320	1303	$89,020,960.00
SILVER *	7,265,700	11.8	$85,735,260.00
ZINC *	258,040	3255	$839,920,200.00


			$1,537,457,620.00
	AUD at 0.7600		$0.76

	Potential revenues AUD		$2,022,970,552.63



Previous estimates at the cost to mine Koongie in 2003 were $175mln AUD, even if you assume they have doubled. Given there is 493mln shares on issue....it is not hard to work out that at 3.8c this is massively undervalued


----------



## IGO4IT (19 September 2006)

BRW,

good push up today as news came out of koongie park.

looks like we have a winner  :jump: 

Cheers,


----------



## EmbracetheRisk (19 September 2006)

But how far will it go is the question?


----------



## BRW (19 September 2006)

IGO,

Note today's announcement only gave clear drilling resullts for Onedin - still more clarification to come out on Sandiego - which should be another huge positive for the stock. Needless to say my numbers above are now out of date - in a good way.
10% of the company changed hands today so that would have cleaned out a lot of the deadwood that has been hanging on for a while.
Upside here is many multiples up current share price.


----------



## michael_selway (19 September 2006)

BRW said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Drilling results of Koongie Park should be out soon to confirm.
> Look at the following WA Government website and under Tenement search for Koongie Park (http://www.doir.wa.gov.au/minedex2/) and using current spot prices (not realistic but gives an indication)
> ...




Is AAR a bit like AEX?







thx

MS


----------



## IGO4IT (20 September 2006)

BRW said:
			
		

> IGO,
> 
> Note today's announcement only gave clear drilling resullts for Onedin - still more clarification to come out on Sandiego - which should be another huge positive for the stock. Needless to say my numbers above are now out of date - in a good way.
> 10% of the company changed hands today so that would have cleaned out a lot of the deadwood that has been hanging on for a while.
> Upside here is many multiples up current share price.





BRW,

2 questions if you don't mind:

1. what's the expected time for "physical" mining considering normal circumstances? I understand a feasability study needs to come first of course & grades need to be identified as feasible.

2. Would AAR financial or cash sitiuation allow it to mine Koongie park 100% by itself or would it need to get cash for it? in my understanding, mining such a massive project will require a lot of cash, also considering current market cap or around $22m, then I see the question putting itself ahead of us.

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (21 September 2006)

Big move up today in a very bad market conditions......will it break 5c this week???!!!

Looks very promising


----------



## BRW (21 September 2006)

IGO,

1.) Metalurgical study should be complete before November (after further results and further tests). Then it will be a matter of whether (to also answer your second question) of whether they do a JV, receive funding by selling the rights to sell the metals, or will have enough cash through Mandilla etc to mine this themselves.
The key is that this is the company's key focus at the moment, and that whatever the results of the above are it will make the company worth a lot more than it is at the moment.


----------



## imajica (22 September 2006)

further assays results due any day now from the remaining diamond drilling holes at the Sandiego and Onedin deposits. have a really good feeling about this one


----------



## IGO4IT (22 September 2006)

Is anyone watching the rocket launch ?????????? :dance:  :dance:


----------



## Sean K (22 September 2006)

Good work IGO. 

I was going to pick some up on the clear break above $0.04........But alas, I'm watching you make squillions.....


----------



## IGO4IT (22 September 2006)

Very strong close on 5.3c & we're in the blue skies area now  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:


----------



## Sean K (22 September 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Very strong close on 5.3c & we're in the blue skies area now  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:




Well done IGO. Yep, blue sky now. Speeding ticket next I think unless another ann. Perhaps there still is a chance to jump on....


----------



## imajica (23 September 2006)

I would post a msg but all I can see is blue sky  :jump:


----------



## imajica (25 September 2006)

strong volume again today, share price consolidating before the next announcement. looks like a bit of accumulating going on


----------



## imajica (26 September 2006)

hit 6 cents this morning - looks like it will continue on this bullish run

Koongie drill results are due soon - if they are favourable we should see it rocket above ten cents

even at 10 cents its market cap is less than 50 million


----------



## IGO4IT (26 September 2006)

No one is selling & no resistance at all in the increase.

Bulls have COMPLETE control of this one.


 :jump:


----------



## maverick11 (26 September 2006)

volume of 25M in the first hour!!


----------



## imajica (27 September 2006)

4 positive days in a row!

always a chance of a slight pullback before the next leg up

don't be spooked if it does this, hang in there

this still has a long way to run in the short term

the rumour mill indicates they will be proving up a sizeable resource

accumulation of this magnitude isnt just traders mucking around

DYOR


----------



## maverick11 (27 September 2006)

strong US economy overnight.  Economists are now predicting a strong last quarter.  Who knows, could be a god day, although I do expect things to settle down a bit before the next ann


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2006)

Might come off a little today after the speeding ticket and response that there was no new news....Good for the monthly stock picking challenge!! For me anyway.


----------



## SevenFX (27 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Might come off a little today.




Looks like it has early, down to.058 (-6.3%) but the sellers cant be called seller as they seem to be holding strong above .065

On the other side support seems to be strong from .055-.058 early.

There seems to still be alot of sellers comming in, so maybe another not as big a drop as expected...?????

2 cents worth... 

Your thoughts...????
Cheers


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Looks like it has early, down to.058 (6.3%) but the sellers cant be called seller as they seem to be holding strong above .065
> 
> On the other side support seems to be strong from .055-.058 early.
> 
> ...




Traders jumping ship. Hopefully consolidates for you owners. I only have it down 1.6% atm, so looking ok considering the no news news.

It's had such a big rise. Support back down at last resistance at about $0.047. 

Maybe it can just keep going up?????


----------



## SevenFX (27 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Traders jumping ship. ?



Guilty....I did yesterday, but got caught a bit at the top and only took a modest profit as got in late.....



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's had such a big rise. Support back down at last resistance at about $0.047.




Thats a long way down, what would bring it back there other than bad news, as the buyers keep driving it back up, and the sellers still holding strong...????


----------



## SevenFX (27 September 2006)

Expected to see a few posts on AAR today with the way it's going (straight UP) so who else is making easy money today....?????


----------



## Bullion (27 September 2006)

I stupidly sold out too early... 

Jumped to 7.2c!


----------



## maverick11 (27 September 2006)

ohh yeah can't wait for that next ann.  The last one was days ago and it's still going strong


----------



## SevenFX (27 September 2006)

Bullion said:
			
		

> I stupidly sold out too early...
> 
> Jumped to 7.2c!



Don't know what too early is...???? If you took profit, it's right.

It could also have turned and then amounted to a loss.

"Never let a PROFIT turn into a LOSS"


----------



## Bullion (27 September 2006)

Yeah point taken, I was in at 5.2c and out at 6c. I'm only new to the share market so was happy to take what I got. Will keep an eye on this... wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2006)

What a chart!!!!!!!

If you're holding wipe that smile off your face now!

I stick with about $0.047 support, so punters - *do not be the one without a chair when the music stops!!!!*


----------



## SevenFX (27 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> What a chart!!!!!!!
> so punters - *do not be the one without a chair when the music stops!!!!*




Well Put Kennas, Tis not [IF] Tis [WHEN], kinda like Christmas, but with opposite sentiment.


----------



## SevenFX (27 September 2006)

Bullion said:
			
		

> I was in at 5.2c and out at 6c. ... wonder what tomorrow will bring




Hi Bullion, 
I'm new to this as well, and like you sold at 0.062, but bought back in when all the resistance dryed up at 0.065 this arvo.

Kennas put it well on what happens if your without a chair and the music stops....


----------



## Bullion (28 September 2006)

This is nuts... hitting 8.3c already....


----------



## chris1983 (28 September 2006)

Well sometimes they just keep going   Who knows what they have.  If it wasnt major I thought it would of retraced by now.  Good luck to holders.


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2006)

Grab a chair punters.

Speeeeeeding ticket imminent. Surely. 

Well done to you dudes who backed this one way back at 3c ish! 

60m + traded so far.........but off highs.........


----------



## MalteseBull (28 September 2006)

looks good..still alot of buying on it at present


----------



## RobinHood (28 September 2006)

this is definately not your aunt sue from down the road buying


----------



## SevenFX (28 September 2006)

I'd be interested to hear one of the more experienced traders point of view on AAR's performance/non performance today.

IMO, It opened reasonably well given it seems to be somewhere near the top, then touched back to the open price, and from there it was full of up n downs.... closing at the opening price.

I also noticed the total volume sellers were nearly neck n neck on close (14M/17M resp) with the buyers, which was unusual to see, BUT they wern't selling at whatever price they could get, they seemed to still be holding higher... IMO

Daily, Weekly & Monthly all seem to be well over sold on the RSI.... and MASSIVE Volume 80million hey.

So there's my take on it, and happy to hear if I got it wrong...and where it's gonna open/go tommorow....

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## IGO4IT (28 September 2006)

Imo, its overdue for a retrace, It can't be healthy at all going up that way, if we keep going like that tomorrow then I can guarantee & bet on a panic sellout with a 50% re-trace.

cashed some profits & still holding some & hoping for a bit of retrace so I can find a logical reason for a top up   

If it doesn't retrace, then defenitely its a flip of a coin to where it will go next!!

cheers,


----------



## maverick11 (28 September 2006)

yeah i feel there will be a panic sell shortly too, but if you look at the numbers, this one's still got a long way to go, and the next announcement will come up soon...should see it go over 10c?


----------



## cogidubnus (29 September 2006)

These look good. I will buy today.  :


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2006)

cogidubnus said:
			
		

> These look good. I will buy today.  :




Are you the one out there with a buy for 1 share at $0.09? LOL


----------



## cogidubnus (29 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Are you the one out there with a buy for 1 share at $0.09? LOL



 Yes


----------



## cogidubnus (29 September 2006)

I will sell at .088. I will then have money to buy new pair of jeans. thank you


----------



## maverick11 (29 September 2006)

bummer, down she goes now.  Anyone still holding or doing a panic sell?  I should have sold yesterday and bought more today while everyone is selling  

oh well, still holding


----------



## cogidubnus (29 September 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> bummer, down she goes now.  Anyone still holding or doing a panic sell?  I should have sold yesterday and bought more today while everyone is selling
> 
> oh well, still holding




No new jeans.


----------



## maverick11 (29 September 2006)

take that back... volume is still good, but i think it is going to be a rollercoaster ride on price


----------



## IGO4IT (29 September 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> bummer, down she goes now.  Anyone still holding or doing a panic sell?  I should have sold yesterday and bought more today while everyone is selling
> 
> oh well, still holding




what panic sell out you're talking about  , this is not it   , the real panic sellout should really hurt.

what heappened this morning is our traditional regular "fill the gap" routine!!!

Many still holding & its a matter of time to when their patience will run out.

cheers,


----------



## imajica (29 September 2006)

well guys, its been an awesome ride - sold out for a 3k profit at 7.8c

will of course buy back in on weakness - good luck everyone


----------



## SevenFX (29 September 2006)

This stock has gotta collapse in the next few hours, at worst by the end of the day, esp being FRIDAY...????? Lookin pretty sad now... IMO

I do like the sellers though, holding it up.....


----------



## BRW (30 September 2006)

We have now filled the gap, and it has shaken a lot of the day traders loose as to be expected (when you don't get daily announcements), this is a smart company who are taking their time to bring Koongie Park to mine (by themselves). Not to mention the company, has not yet, even once - tried to market the story in any scale. 
The fundamentals and the story here, still have not changed, Onedin results reiterated its huge potential..... and then the announcements to come, upgrades to West Mandilla, extension drilling to the East, re-confirmation at Sandiego, and the potential for extension drilling at Koongie.
There is no way I would be selling here at all....


----------



## maverick11 (2 October 2006)

it hasn't slammed as hard as i expected.  Might get back on, anyone thinking the same?


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2006)

Still tenuous imo. 

Surprised it hasn't been crumped so far though...


----------



## maverick11 (2 October 2006)

yeah i agree, and i am suprised as well.  Still getting massive volume today and the sp is holding up well.  Might see how it closes and keep an eye on things tomorrow


----------



## IGO4IT (2 October 2006)

Imo, strong finish today will mean that its time to continue the run tomorrow. if not, then I guess few more sideways days to come.


----------



## hkvan (3 October 2006)

Volumes increase and Price at 7.5c


----------



## SevenFX (3 October 2006)

I guess I'm not the only one watchin it...not....so does this mean it [[prob]] won't hit those low (below 0.070/0.063's), given traders are willing to buy/sell mid 7's or could it still fall further as the vol isn't the same as b4 (equal buyers/sellers).


----------



## hkvan (3 October 2006)

I am pretty new to the stock forum. I therefore will not be able to comment. They are up to 7.8c


----------



## Halba (3 October 2006)

what sort of size/resources/mine life are we looking at? capitalised at over $40M and probably needs an equity raising to boot.


----------



## SevenFX (4 October 2006)

Someone beleives very strongly in AAR putting $154K (2million) sitting at 0.077) 

Is that U RichKid....???


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

AAR held very nicely above $0.07 and forming quite a pennant...

Pennants are short-term continuation patterns that mark a small consolidation before the previous move resumes. These patterns are usually preceded by a sharp advance or decline with heavy volume, and mark a mid-point of the move.

Sharp Move: To be considered a continuation pattern, there should be evidence of a prior trend. Flags and pennants require evidence of a sharp advance or decline on heavy volume. These moves usually occur on heavy volume and can contain gaps. This move usually represents the first leg of a significant advance or decline and the flag/pennant is merely a pause. 

Flagpole: The flagpole is the distance from the first resistance or support break to the high or low of the flag/pennant. The sharp advance (or decline) that forms the flagpole should break a trend line or resistance/support level. A line extending up from this break to the high of the flag/pennant forms the flagpole. 

Pennant: A pennant is a small symmetrical triangle that begins wide and converges as the pattern matures (like a cone). The slope is usually neutral. Sometimes there will not be specific reaction highs and lows from which to draw the trend lines and the price action should just be contained within the converging trend lines. 

Duration: Flags and pennants are short-term patterns that can last from 1 to 12 weeks. There is some debate on the timeframe and some consider 8 weeks to be pushing the limits for a reliable pattern. Ideally, these patterns will form between 1 and 4 weeks. Once a flag becomes more than 12 weeks old, it would be classified as a rectangle. A pennant more than 12 weeks old would turn into a symmetrical triangle. The reliability of patterns that fall between 8 and 12 weeks is debatable. 

Break: For a bullish flag or pennant, a break above resistance signals that the previous advance has resumed. For a bearish flag or pennant, a break below support signals that the previous decline has resumed. 

Volume: Volume should be heavy during the advance or decline that forms the flagpole. Heavy volume provides legitimacy for the sudden and sharp move that creates the flagpole. An expansion of volume on the resistance (support) break lends credence to the validity of the formation and the likelihood of continuation. 

Targets: The length of the flagpole can be applied to the resistance break or support break of the flag/pennant to estimate the advance or decline. 
Even though flags and pennants are common formations, identification guidelines should not be taken lightly. 

It is important that pennants are preceded by a sharp advance or decline. Without a sharp move, the reliability of the formation becomes questionable and trading could carry added risk. Look for volume confirmation on the initial move, consolidation and resumption to augment the robustness of pattern identification.


----------



## Out Too Soon (2 November 2006)

& I say the pattern now is a slow downwards dribble  
Did you jinx us Kennas or was it me? : 
I guess I should be saying that the current dip presents a good buying opportunity.  
Comments.


----------



## maverick11 (2 November 2006)

i've been watching this one.  I think it would be good as a short/day trader stock.  Bounces between high and low $0.06's with decent volume.  If i had loose cash I would probably consider putting an order in at 6.1cps


----------



## EEE (9 November 2006)

Looks like this one could be on the move again after today's positive ann


----------



## IGO4IT (9 November 2006)

EEE said:
			
		

> Looks like this one could be on the move again after today's positive ann




Yes, overall it looks very good but have to do some focused calculations tonight.

Market response wasn't bad for a day like today, up to 6.7c with nice volume & some big buys on 7c.

cheers,


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

I haven't been following this one. I actually would have bought in after the break up from the pennant, but would have then sold when the break broke down as indicated. 

I am very surprised that this did not follow the break up, as most of the rest of the market was flying along. What was it? bad news? Must have been. 

I can't see a reason to buy this on technicals atm. Maybe a break above $0.07. It certainly held up well at $0.061.


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

sorry tzo bother u guys but im looking to get an education, and this board so far seems a good place to start

anyway, from an early post on this companies resource in the ground -> " ...0.34g/t gold in the zinc zone and 0.92m/t at 2.9% copper ... "

ok g/t i take it is grammes per tonne, 

but what does m/t stand for?

bye and thanks for  agreat board


----------



## surelle (6 December 2006)

up again today, .by 008 atm @ .075


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I haven't been following this one. I actually would have bought in after the break up from the pennant, but would have then sold when the break broke down as indicated.
> 
> I am very surprised that this did not follow the break up, as most of the rest of the market was flying along. What was it? bad news? Must have been.
> 
> I can't see a reason to buy this on technicals atm. Maybe a break above $0.07. It certainly held up well at $0.061.




Technicals or Fundamentals I got sucked into this stock previously by ramping elsewhere & improper research,  
I'm wiser now thanks partly to the policies adhered to on ASF & the fact that losing money is a great teacher. 
AAR's OK for day traders with fast trigger fingers but there's better stocks to day trade anyway.


----------



## speves (9 January 2007)

Nice announcement this morning from AAR, any thoughts?


----------



## rockingham178 (21 January 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> Nice announcement this morning from AAR, any thoughts?




IMO do not under estimate the Koongie Park project. I am patiently awaiting the outcome of the PFS. And they still have Mandilla happening.

For mine though, the Koongie Park location provides the key to what will occur next. The MPR report is not a bad read to support AAR information.
http://www.mpr.wa.gov.au/documents/investment/EastKimberleyTanamiFinalReport(1).pdf 

as is this little snippet... http://www.navigatorresources.com.au/laurariver.htm

I am not making a recommendation one way or the other. At this point AAR is just on my watchlist. IMO the sp will probably drift down slightly before any upside is seen but the outcome of the PFS I believe will see this change.

At this point I would say it is worth watching at minimum.


----------



## rockingham178 (22 January 2007)

A very positive discussion held with AAR management and I am now firmly convinced the Koongie Park PFS will be very positive indeed as will Mandilla.

AAR will be putting out the quarterly report early and no specifics given obviously but it is clear that they are very positive on both Koongie Park and Mandilla with Koongie Park being described as "the jewel in the crown".

Having worked with GRD Minproc on the Mt Garnet development for Kagara I am thrilled to bits to have gotten into AAR at these prices.

I believe we may here more from a visit they are having to Sydney to a conference where "discussions" are to be held.

This is a guess only based on what I have now reasearched and the discussions I have had with AAR. I believe Mandilla will be very positive and will provide the capital required to progress Koongie Park.


----------



## rockingham178 (23 January 2007)

And it seems the market knows of something today, AAR moved up nicely.

Nice move up today to .071 after touching .072. Nice strong finish at .071 as well.


----------



## rockingham178 (23 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> And it seems the market knows of something today, AAR moved up nicely.
> 
> Nice move up today to .071 after touching .072. Nice strong finish at .071 as well.




Nice chart don't you think.....did anyone jump on today when I placed AAR as a potential breakout this morning?


----------



## toc_bat (24 January 2007)

rockingham178

I am new to all this especially resource valuation. Can you please comment or correct my below maths, 

According to the 9 Jan ann they have a possible resource of 4.65Mt @ 5.2%Zn

so:

4.65Mt x .052 = 241,800t of Zn? seems huge, Zn is roughly $4900AUD/t

hence 240,000 x $4900 = $1.17billion, surely it cant be that huge?

comments?

thanks


----------



## Morgan (24 January 2007)

Toc Bat,

I think the price you are referring to is the price of Zn ingots, not the price of the zinc ore.


----------



## toc_bat (24 January 2007)

morgan 

i wasnt getting carried away i found my figure extremely doubtfull, so how does one go about it then? is there an estimated price of ore out there somewhere? i know each ore has its own price, depending on location, grade, impurities etc, 

i see people making resource estimations left right and centre so there must be some half agreed on convention,


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

These been a bit of talk here about AAR 'potentially' or actually breaking out. Looking at the one year chart I'm finding it difficult to see how it is even close to 'breaking out'.

A 'breakout' is when a stock breaks out of a trend. The longer the trend and tighter the range, the better the break. 

AAR is definately trending sideways and seems to be forming a loose triangle centred on about $0.73. For it to break out of this trading range it needs to break up through the down trend line, or below the up trend line as shown. Then, for it to be confirmed as a break up, you really need it to be breaking any short term resistance levels. The stronger the resistance lines the better the 'breakout'. To me it looks like $0.72-0.74 is where the resistance is, and then a little at $0.076, and then $0.08. 

I reckon an outstanding break might be at about the green circle. Long way to go IMO. The MACD turn looks positive.


----------



## Morgan (24 January 2007)

I have been involved in the transport of Zn ore for the past 7 years, but up till recently (crazy as it seems!) have never thought about how much it was actually worth per tonne. Will see what I can find out.........


----------



## rockingham178 (24 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> These been a bit of talk here about AAR 'potentially' or actually breaking out. Looking at the one year chart I'm finding it difficult to see how it is even close to 'breaking out'.
> 
> A 'breakout' is when a stock breaks out of a trend. The longer the trend and tighter the range, the better the break.
> 
> ...




Kennas
I take your point but the upside in the sp of the last few days and strong change of momentum and tells me this is on my list as a potential breakout. I do admit that it isn't a clear actual breakout and my call on that seems early, but I don't believe it has a long way to go at all. What is clear is that support seems to be coming back in ever so cautiously. I don't think I am the only one that has looked closely at what AAR are up to.

cheers
rock


----------



## toc_bat (24 January 2007)

Morgan said:
			
		

> I have been involved in the transport of Zn ore for the past 7 years, but up till recently (crazy as it seems!) have never thought about how much it was actually worth per tonne. Will see what I can find out.........




just zn ore? can i ask what you do?

thanks


----------



## Morgan (24 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> just zn ore? can i ask what you do?
> 
> thanks




Toc:
I'm the captain of ZFX's ship.   
(carry the Pb ore as well).

might have a quick peek how INLs pile in the shed is getting on while in port this afternoon


----------



## toc_bat (24 January 2007)

really?

wow that must be fun,

i do believe you you know


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> Kennas
> I take your point but the upside in the sp of the last few days and strong change of momentum and tells me this is on my list as a potential breakout. I do admit that it isn't a clear actual breakout and my call on that seems early, but I don't believe it has a long way to go at all. What is clear is that support seems to be coming back in ever so cautiously. I don't think I am the only one that has looked closely at what AAR are up to.
> 
> cheers
> rock



Rock, I agree it looks to have potential to go up. I don't watch the sp on a daily basis and when people do watch a particular stock for a long time they get a feel for it, and sence when it could be about to jump. On the other hand, perhaps emotions get in the way when you follow something so closely. I do it all the time....Damn AEX!!! LOL.


----------



## rockingham178 (24 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Rock, I agree it looks to have potential to go up. I don't watch the sp on a daily basis and when people do watch a particular stock for a long time they get a feel for it, and sence when it could be about to jump. On the other hand, perhaps emotions get in the way when you follow something so closely. I do it all the time....Damn AEX!!! LOL.




Yes that can occur and I have been guilty of same  

I may have jumped erly but the upside I suppose is I believe I bought in at the bottom, which was my trading plan. As it was to find a stock with a lot of upside fundamentally that wasn't seemingly hated by the market. AAR is seemingly a sentimental favourite and I do like the openess of the management and the technical background they have and demonstrate.

Have I got a Mt Garnet here?.....I really don't know but it has all of the required hallmarks at this point. I really await the final outcome of the PFS. The pending anns I am also eagerly waiting on to see why the company is so damn excited. I have to respect their non-disclosure of details to me, as they should be doing. I also liked the fact they tok the time out to talk to a shareholder, in fact encouraging me to do so at anytime. Quite refreshing.


----------



## rockingham178 (26 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> rockingham178
> 
> I am new to all this especially resource valuation. Can you please comment or correct my below maths,
> 
> ...




Apologies for the delay toc_bat. A good read below with 2007 estimate calcs for you.

A nice Australian website Zinc read here: http://www.abareconomics.com/interactive/ac_dec06/htm/zinc.htm

Zinc prices forecast to be $4200AUD/t average in 2007...Nice for AAR wouldn't you say? 

So....
4.65Mt x .052 = 241,800t of Zn, Zn price (Lets be conservative) Zn @ $3900AUD/t

240,000 x $3900 = *$936M AUD*

I am really looking forward to the PFS results!

This doesn't take into account copper or gold identified....and the very high Zn intersects at Atlantis, worth a read in the 9/1/07 PFS update.

Had a good look on Google Earth as well, very nice location indeed. Transport shouldn't be a problem with the Gt Northern Highway going right through Koongie Park with Onedin and Sandiego on either side of the highway it seems. close to Halls Creek (27km) and right near a processing plant (not sure what type though....Nicholsons Find? anyone know of this?)


----------



## toc_bat (30 January 2007)

rocki

i think both of our calculations are flawed because we have used actuall ingot price for zinc, not ore price, which would be much much lower, also probobly need to take into account costs of project,

see ya


----------



## kenworth69 (30 January 2007)

Rocko,

The Nicholsons Find treatment plant is a clapped out gold processing plant.They could not get it to run properly for memory. However it was a very poorly run operation.

However TeckCominco are currently re-commissioning Pillara (lead/zinc) east OF Fitzroy Crossing which only has a current mine life of 2.5 years. They truck the lead/zinc to Derby where it is barged to a ship anchored in deep water.


----------



## rockingham178 (30 January 2007)

Cheers for that kenworth, very informative.

I have tried (not too hard) to find info on that plant without success. I think with my interest in AAR I should go for a long drive to Halls Creek for a holiday (sorry work trip..lol).

I am really quite excited about the Koongie Park prospects but coupled with an about to become obvious successful (cash flow) Mandilla gold mine, AAR is looking very good indeed.

Apart from when anns come out....snail mail it seems. However tomorrow I think is the day all should become clear how good this is becoming.

Hope I am right this time.....


----------



## kenworth69 (31 January 2007)

Rocko,

As a frustrated ARH shareholder i know what waiting means. Whilst there doesnt appear to be much of an ARH following on this board at least you dont get caned for saying anything remotely objectively critical of ARH's performance.  

As a matter of trivia Koongie Park was previously owned by Ernie Bridge, the former politician. The lease is now held by an Aboriginal Corporation i believe.


----------



## toc_bat (31 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> GRD Minproc on the Mt Garnet development for Kagara




hi rock

what was your job in this?

cyas all


----------



## rockingham178 (31 January 2007)

I would be giving away my identity by telling you that...as there was only one of me.

Suffice to say I worked closely with all facets of the project mainly offsite with scheduled site vists.


----------



## rockingham178 (31 January 2007)

kenworth69 said:
			
		

> Rocko,
> 
> As a frustrated ARH shareholder i know what waiting means. Whilst there doesnt appear to be much of an ARH following on this board at least you dont get caned for saying anything remotely objectively critical of ARH's performance.
> 
> As a matter of trivia Koongie Park was previously owned by Ernie Bridge, the former politician. The lease is now held by an Aboriginal Corporation i believe.




Cheers for that info Kenworth. Yes I know how you must feel with ARH. I was in for some time before finally having enough and pulling out. Which now I am glad but I still follow what is happening with ARH...albeit not very much. The latest ann on financing would be frustrating holders I am sure.


----------



## rockingham178 (31 January 2007)

AAR is about to explode looking at the buy line build.

Where the hell is the quarterly anns? So much for  "we will be putting them out early"....sigh


----------



## rockingham178 (31 January 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> AAR is about to explode looking at the buy line build.
> 
> Where the hell is the quarterly anns? So much for  "we will be putting them out early"....sigh




No report at all, let alone early.......very disappointing indeed


----------



## rockingham178 (31 January 2007)

Better late than never I suppose....

Nice profit result...cash is king


----------



## Robroy (22 February 2007)

*AAR - Fat Prophets' buy recommendation of the week*

Fat Prophets Mining has a highly enthusiastic write-up of AAR in their weekly newslettter today.

They said members should 'await a buying opportunity', which could come "any day now" on the back of an announcement re the Koongie Park Pre-Feasibility Study results.

Personally I think AAR will be out of reach "any day now", so I got in this morning.

(Tho it went up  at the open from .063 to .064, which means it's still cheap.)

It's only FP Mining's second buy recommendation of 2007. Some quotes:

FP believes AAR is 'very modestly valued', and 'should certainly be on the radar screen of those Members wanting base metal exposure'.

'Given the clear and sustained break above the 6-year base formation, the long term outlook for AAR is positive.'

'Given our bullish stance on base metals, we are constantly on the lookout for new, undervalued oportunities for members. We believe that Anglo Australian Resources represents one such opportunity. We believe the upside is enormous.'

And on to describe AAR's Mandilla gold project in WA, whose 'first gold production has exceeded all expectations'. Mandilla 'is expected to generate $8-10 million nett cash after costs this year'.

'When we look at the mammoth share price performances from our previously recommended emerging base metals opportunities like Fox Resources, Terramin Australia and Copper Strike, we believe AAR has a lot of potential upside, with no significant downside.'

Then to describe AAR's second signature project:

'AAR owns 100% of the Koongie Park Project, which comprises an advanced lead-copper-zinc deposit at Halls Creek... AAR has completed extensive work worth around $7 million on the project and we await the release of results any day now from a Pre-Feasibility Study.'

'The surge in base metals prices in recent years has undoubtedly boosted the development economics of the project.'

'Our back of the envelope calculations suggest a possible production scenario could generate 30,000 tons of zinc metal annually with a cash operating cost of .08c per pound. This wuld generate a very healthy operatiung margin indeed, compared to a current spot zinc price around $1.90 per pound.

'Accordingly, we keenly await the release of the Pre-Feasibility Study.

'AAR could receive a substantial re-rating on the back of the development potential of its Koongie Park project."

Etc etc. It is the most glowing write-up published by Fat Prophets since well back into 2006 IMO.


----------



## TheAbyss (23 February 2007)

Looks like good movement again today Robroy


----------



## cuttlefish (23 February 2007)

robroy said:
			
		

> 'Our back of the envelope calculations suggest a possible production scenario could generate 30,000 tons of zinc metal annually with a cash operating cost of .08c per pound. This wuld generate a very healthy operatiung margin indeed, compared to a current spot zinc price around $1.90 per pound.




.08c per pound     think there might be a typo there lol - .80 per lb maybe.


----------



## hkvan (27 February 2007)

Maybe I am missing something. In 2003 the estimate to maine the Koongie resource was $175M. If they are only going to recover 30000 tonnes that is about $5833 per tonne or $2.92 per pound


----------



## hkvan (27 February 2007)

Appologies I saw that it is 30000 *per annum*


----------



## rockingham178 (13 March 2007)

Unconfirmed report of the MD having been overseas in regard to Koongie Park. Anyone know of anything relating to or able to confirm this?

Seems very strong chance that Koongie will be utilising an existing processing facility nearby Koongie Park for the Onedin and Santiego Zn deposits. A facility nearby only has a 2 year minelife and production is slowing.

Both TeckCominco and Sinom are actively seeking exposure to advanced Zn explorers. Sinom have just got in bed with McSweeney for his upcoming Zn float as well.

Exciting times ahead....oh for some news updates from AAR.


----------



## TheAbyss (13 March 2007)

I am waiting also


----------



## rockingham178 (14 March 2007)

People you are looking at a company in the making....

Announcement just out....in part:

"Campaign 2 
6,300 oz at an average price of $A855 for $5,383,926

Total sold to date 11,050 oz at an average price of $A820 for $9,069,374

Some 1,379 oz of gold remain unsold.

Based on experience to date, the Company is confident that future production
will exceed the Reserve Model expectations and continue to be highly profitable."...end

AAR will be able to just abot self fund the Koongie Park development by the time this campaign is over.

Those with memories long enough may recall KZL in early days 1998/99 prior to Mt Garnet development...you are watching something very special panning out here.


----------



## TheAbyss (14 March 2007)

Beat me to it. Looks like the delay in processing helped them make some more cash.


----------



## rockingham178 (16 March 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Beat me to it. Looks like the delay in processing helped them make some more cash.




And did we all see the Half yearly update today?

I see AAR has now brought the value of returns up to 34 cents per share up to Dec 2006. This is so positive after returning -7 cents p/s in Dec 2005.

This doesn't take into account the latest gold sale income received or the gold still yet to be sold that has been processed.

Very pleasing report indeed, nice profitable company, excellent outlook and they have indicated that Koongie Park development is to be expedited (not exact wording).

With all that cash from Mandilla AAR just looks stronger every day.

As Angus said to someone recently though...they don't put out "sexy" reports. Probably why they are so bland, but the right positive data is within being the main thing. 

I am really looking forward to the Koongie Park PFS update, as they have stated this is the "jewel in the crown" of AAR. This company just looks so good.


----------



## rockingham178 (16 March 2007)

rockingham178 said:
			
		

> And did we all see the Half yearly update today?
> 
> I see AAR has now brought the value of returns up to 34 cents per share  up to Dec 2006. This is so positive after returning -7 cents p/s in Dec 2005.




My apologies people the EPS should have read *.34cps* not 34cps and *-.07cps * not -7cps as I have in my last.

Still an excellent turnaround to return profit and great result for AAR and holders.


----------



## IGO4IT (3 April 2007)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me with an estimated date for production in Koongie park? or at least an estmiated year  ?

Cheers,


----------



## kyrondgm (4 April 2007)

Any explanation for the sharp drop in share price for AAR over the last month or so? Need more positive announcements!!


----------



## hangseng (4 April 2007)

kyrondgm said:


> Any explanation for the sharp drop in share price for AAR over the last month or so? Need more positive announcements!!




AAR is oversold, the RSI has well and truly confirmed this. The company was trading into a positive trend just prior to the 28/2 and has not recovered since. It is seemingly off the radar so to speak.

There is no fundamental reasoning for AAR being sold down today. If you have close look at the trades you will see all we have is very small trades and less than $250k total sold, you can make your own assumptions on that.

A company with excellent cashflow, gold remaining unsold, high grade gold continuing to be mined at Mandilla and Koongie Park that has already had literally millions spent over many years proving it up. Koongie is in the best recognised Zinc country in the Kimberley region (see WA Govt Geo) and has shown excellent inferred resource results.

My view, I hold and an (unexpected) opportunity to increase my holding has presented itself. Fat Prophets has also made there position clear on AAR.


----------



## kyrondgm (5 April 2007)

Cheers for ur wrap-up hangseng...
What exactly were fat prophets saying about AAR? I checked the website but didn't manage to come up with anything.


----------



## hangseng (11 April 2007)

*Re: AAR - Fat Prophets' buy recommendation of the week*



Robroy said:


> Fat Prophets Mining has a highly enthusiastic write-up of AAR in their weekly newslettter today.
> 
> They said members should 'await a buying opportunity', which could come "any day now" on the back of an announcement re the Koongie Park Pre-Feasibility Study results.
> 
> ...




Fat Prophets are saying as per Robroy above and I believe you will see a substantial re-rating of AAR very soon.

Also see the Troy Resources posts recently regarding the recent capital raising of TRY. I may be way off the mark but a lot of coincidental information is in both the AAR and TRY past reports and with John Jones on the board of both companies, I can't help but think there is something to this.

I first thought the trading halt of TRY was also related to the trading halt of TGS, but this has proven otherwise.

AAR now overdue to provide updates on both Koongie Park and Mandilla. Now we have TRY with far more cash than they required. I am completely speculating, but also searching to see if anyone knows of anything more substantial.


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2007)

I am of the firmly of the opinion that AAR is now primed for a takeover.

Reasoning:

low market Capitalisation of $29m
trading at p/e of approx 17:1
no indicated debt
$1.7m cash on hand as at Dec 2006

forcast to have over $10m cash in 2007
self funded PFS for Koongie Park
unhedged Gold reserves from Mandilla
unhedged Zn resource at Koongie Park
Koongie Park with and estimated Zn resource value of over US$800m
Koongie Park with and estimated Zn resource value of over US$400m
Mandilla indicated as having expansion potential
very low current sp
I haven't placed a value on the indicated Ag resource estimate. However at 29.6 g/t of a total indicated resource of 4.5Mt and Ag at around US$14oz the value is obvious.

Source: AAR report Jan 2007:

[*]Sandiego Deposit - 2.4 Mt @ 5.3% Zn, 1.3% Cu, 0.5% Pb, 26.2g/t Ag

[*]Onedin Deposit - 2.3 Mt @ 4.9% Zn, 1.1% Cu, 1.0% Pb, 32.8g/t Ag

[*]Virtually all Mineral Resources are classified under the JORC Code as
Indicated Resources

[*]Total Indicated Resources are 4.65 Mt @ 5.2% Zn, 1.2% Cu, 0.8% Pb,
29.6 g/t Ag

In my view AAR at .058cents is clearly undervalued and a prime target for takeover or at minimum will attract a significant investor to develop Koongie Park. Will it be TRY? I really don't know. What I find interesting though is two of the board members of TRY are also board members of AAR, who would be clearly aware of AAR potential and real position and TRY is cashed up for some reason from the recent cap raising. I see a re-rating about to occur.

Fundamentally AAR is a classic shares investment opportunity at ground floor level with the potential of significant returns on capital.


----------



## champ2003 (15 April 2007)

hangseng said:


> I am of the firmly of the opinion that AAR is now primed for a takeover.
> 
> Reasoning:
> 
> ...





How can you have a P/E when the company isn't earning making any money? You can't!


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2007)

champ2003 said:


> How can you have a price P/E when the company isn't earning making any money? You can't.




You should read the December 206 report displaying earnings of .34cents per share and $1.7m profit.

I suggest you also look at the recent gold sales from Mandilla production in 2007 and unsold processed gold.

All quantifiable and indicated in company reports.


----------



## speves (15 April 2007)

Your quite right..if it isn't making money then there can't be a PE Ratio.

But it is making money......gold producer.


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2007)

speves said:


> Your quite right..if it isn't making money then there can't be a PE Ratio.
> 
> But it is making money......gold producer.




Oh so true speves and lots of money at that.


----------



## speves (15 April 2007)

Which is adding to the puzzle of why such a low SP.  The market never lies, in that the SP always reflects market sentiment rather than actual company value;  but you have got to wonder why sentiment is not been with this stock.

There are explorers out there that have a significant higher SP with a much less estimated resource that are not even producing


----------



## champ2003 (15 April 2007)

hangseng said:


> You should read the December 206 report displaying earnings of .34cents per share and $1.7m profit.
> 
> I suggest you also look at the recent gold sales from Mandilla production in 2007 and unsold processed gold.
> 
> All quantifiable and indicated in company reports.





Appologies, you are right in saying that they are making money due to production.


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2007)

speves said:


> which is adding to the puzzle of why such a low SP.  The market never lies, in that the SP always reflects market sentiment rather than actual company value;  but you have got to wonder why sentiment is not been with this stock.
> 
> There are explorers out there that have a significant higher SP with a much less estimated resource that are not even producing




speves, one word accumulation and I also add to the potential benefit of an entity.

Would it not be to the benefit of TRY (or any other suitor) to have the sp as low as possible? If in fact I am right on the t/o assumption.

Completely speculating, why is there such a delay in any update of Koongie Park PFS and gold production out of Mandilla? Not having excellent news continually flowing is of benefit to nobody but TRY (or any other suitor) as it aids in maintaining a low sp.

I may be completely wrong in my assumptions and I am not suggesting that any information is being withheld. I am suggesting that accumulation is going on and the trend channel since last October supports this in a general sense.

I am definately suggesting that AAR is on the verge of a significant upward re-rating, which I believe is inevitable as AAR has only excellent future prospects and positive cash flow to report.


----------



## speves (15 April 2007)

To be honest I haven't really looked at the takeover aspect.  It seems way to early in development to be a takeover target IMO....but happy to be proved wrong.

There has been much accumulating for sure , some by me...I think the term is "averaging down".  Not a strategy that I would ordinarily subscribe to...but at less than 6c and producing unhedged AU I too am of the opinion there may be some price manipulation going on...... 

Time as always will tell.......


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2007)

True speves time will tell.

I am just extremely interested to see what TRY are going to do with the additional $12m they have raised that they clearly don't need. The investors who came in at $3.10 will be expecting a valued asset and some sort of premium though. 

I just think this is more than just a coincidence and I actualy think AAR is ripe for a t/o as it offers excellent value at a low cost. It will have to offer AAR shareholders something substantial if in fact this is the case.


----------



## bvbfan (17 April 2007)

P/E of 17 isn't cheap!

Even for a resources bull market


----------



## hangseng (17 April 2007)

bvbfan said:


> P/E of 17 isn't cheap!
> 
> Even for a resources bull market




I am not sure of the current materials average but in Nov 06 it was 15.5 and I did state AAR was at a slight premium to that.

Having now poured and sold further gold to the tune of A$9m and a futher A$1m remaining unsold and potentially another A$10m gold to be poured the p/e will very likely come down below the 15.5 mark.

Now have a look at the fact that a load of "bull market" resources companies fail to even indicate a p/e as they aren't producing anything at all.

Just because a market sends speccie shares rocketing does not make them a good investment long term. They are just that speccie stocks with no earnings. Don't get me wrong I utilise this as a means of earnings, but I don't regard them as an investment long term.

AAR has excellent earnings and also a quality Zinc/Copper project in the making with Koongie Park. Which is currently self funded at the study stage. AAR is an investment and at curent prices an excellent one at that.

I am pleased AAR has a p/e of 17:1 instead of showing nothing at all.


----------



## bvbfan (17 April 2007)

I'd rather look at a company of cashflow multiples or future projections, if its 8 or under then not too bad.


----------



## hangseng (17 April 2007)

bvbfan said:


> I'd rather look at a company of cashflow multiples or future projections, if its 8 or under then not too bad.




Initialy I am going to be very pleased with an increase in sp, overall a return on equity is my ultimate on any stock.

I do agree that 17:1 is not fantastic but it is far better than a lot of others running on nothing but hot air at the moment. 

However, going from losses to profit in 6 months and beyond looking even better is an excellent effort for a company that has also spent a considerable sum on Koongie Park to reach the stage of Jorc 'Indicated' resources and looking like having over $10m in the bank this year.

With gold, zinc, silver and copper rising AAR is looking better every day.

Bullish and fundamentally sound is the only way I describe my view of this company. Ultimately this is what makes companies, not unsustainable hype such as some U stocks. When the U bubble bursts watch people come flocking back to companies like AAR. By that time though AAR would have already run and they would be too late.

I am not saying al U stocks are bad, far from it. However a considerable number of them are going to fade away, along with peoples money.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 April 2007)

Quarterly just released confirms that all looks to be progressing well. Has anyone had a chance to review? Any comments? 

Current production plus exploration projects point to a healthy long term outlook inmy view plus there is a sweetener regarding some potential U308 in WA.

Would be great if some analysis could be put up


----------



## hangseng (25 April 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> Quarterly just released confirms that all looks to be progressing well. Has anyone had a chance to review? Any comments?
> 
> Current production plus exploration projects point to a healthy long term outlook inmy view plus there is a sweetener regarding some potential U308 in WA.
> 
> Would be great if some analysis could be put up




My quick summary:

Firstly I believe many positives have come out of this update which in my view has understated the potential of this company.


$5,220,000 now in the bank and it just keeps coming.
Nil debt position continues
Testwork on Koongie Park has moved from Pre-feasibility to definitive comprehensive stage. This is a major advanced move and display of confidence by management.
The complex mineralisation requires additional processing to extract the best grades possible for Zn and Cu.
Enlisting Kwan Wong, arguably one of the best metallurgists in the country (the inventor and acknowledged expert in CPS), to conduct the selective flotation testing. They could not have made a better decision. 
The Controlled Potential Sulphidisation (CPS) method of flotation is a proven and widely utilised successful method of extracting high % returns from complex mineralisation and oxidised deposits such as the surfical deposit at Onedin. If this will be successful then Kwan Wong will be the person to definitively prove it. This will confirm the Koongie Park prospect in the eyes of experts and will make the s/p move upward exponentially. I say again, great move AAR management.
The majority of the Koongie Park mineralisation is indicated as unoxidised at depth in the high grade primary and transitional zone and will probably be extracted using conventional flotation techniques.
Mandilla has proven to be a major cashflow producer and continues to be so.
Mandilla is indicated high grade gold mineralisation at depth and expansion is highly likely in my view and the company is indicating this.
Underground mining is almost a certainty to occur. Recommending progressing to DFS to prove this is not done lightly.
Open cut will occur easily if the testwork of Kwan Wong is proven.

Summary:
Excellent update and I see mainly significant positives to move AAR to a higher level. The only negative to come out is the (not unexpected) oxidised surfical deposit.

Both Mandilla and Koongie Park are displaying excellent company making qualities. Basically AAR is indicated as going from strentgh to strength and is now showing a 1c per share earning, at .06 s/p this now places AAR at a 6:1 P/E and is clearly looking at having over $10m cash in the bank this year.

I also believe that AAR has had discussions with TeckCominco over the possibility of processing through the Pillara plant at Halls Creek. This concurs with John Johns public statement on boardroom radio that they were looking at processing options with a nearby plant 26kms from Koongie Park.

If the definitive testwork is proven as expected and the Pillara plant is utilised then I believe AAR could be mining Koongie Park as early as mid 2008. 

Where is all this heading is anyones guess, however I am firmly of the opinion that AAR will now clealry be in the sights of Troy Resources and even possibly TeckCominco or other suitors. TRY have to do something with the recent $12m raised and they didn't raise this purely for working capital when they alreay have over $56m in the bank already. $12m would obtain TRY approximately a 44% controlling holding over AAR. This paragraph is completely my view and please realise I am speculating on this aspect. I just believe it is a real possibility especially now AAR is displaying so many consistently positive outcomes. Or possibly the 12m will provide additional funding for the development of Koongie Park

The market still has not identified with Koongie Park but this will come. I am a long term holder of AAR so I can wait for for what I believe will be a significant re-rating in the not to distant future.

I have purposely discounted the uranium mention and will not speculate or provide comment on this. I believe it is irrellevant to the positive current position of AAR.


----------



## IGO4IT (26 April 2007)

Hi Hangseng,



> If the definitive testwork is proven as expected and the Pillara plant is utilised then I believe AAR could be mining Koongie Park as early as mid 2008.




Could you pls let us know how did you come up with that avg. date? 

I hold a small parcel for long time & I truely can't see any current indication to any date AT ALL to when Koongie Park could be starting. I actually think that if date for Koongie park is given to market then AAR will start to move.

cheers,


----------



## hangseng (26 April 2007)

IGO4IT said:


> Hi Hangseng,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IGO4IT
This is my assumption only. Firstly the CPS testwork is expected to be completed within 3-6 months. The definitive study for mining, if commenced already as recommended then this also should be completed by the end of the year. DFS does not take long with the right people, I am actually on one currently that is almost complete and it took 4 months for one of the largest current iron ore projects (PFS took over 6 months).

Assuming that the CPS testwork is successful then surface mining could commence almost immediately following these stages, subject to environmental approvals. The environmental approvals will be submitted well in advance of testwork completion and would be expected to be granted for this location.

If the CPS is not definitive Koongie Park would be developed only as underground, which would not expedite mining commencement in 2008. This would more be like 2009-10.

Again these are my assumptions only based on my own experiences and those I draw on for technical advice.


----------



## kyrondgm (26 April 2007)

Market seems to have acted negatively to the latest announcement...down from 0.06 to 0.058 today...
Could mainly be due to the poor timing of the announcement, released after market close on Tuesday and because of the public holiday for ANZAC day many people might not even have seen it...anyone else think the same?
It's disappointing cos I don't think this was by any means a 'bad' announcement.


----------



## Ruprect (26 April 2007)

You are possibly right - this might take a couple of days for the market to take full notice. I have a lot of faith in AAR.


----------



## hangseng (26 April 2007)

Ruprect said:


> You are possibly right - this might take a couple of days for the market to take full notice. I have a lot of faith in AAR.




Well I must say I am completely dumfounded. This announcement displays a forward and extremely positive direction of AAR and the market lets it go to the keeper. Yet people will jump the slightest sniff or mention of uranium, regardless if the company has any capital or if any drilling has been done.

AAR are earning extremely well with excellent cashflows, no debt, excellent resources, advanced PFS and now moving to DFS for Koongie Park and the probability of expansion of Mandilla.

Well it seems all AAR have to do now is to scrap the Mandilla and Koongie Park projects and only put out a specific report of identified uranium anomolies at Dalgaranga up it will fly like the other U stocks have. Throw in some U rock chip samples and we will have a company maker. I might go and ask the local deli owner or the bus driver what the next hot tip is. AAR could place a big yellow neon sign at the offices at West Perth "no money but we have uranium". Sorry but I just can't believe this was overlooked.

It seems basic economic and commercial company fundamentals and common sense have gone completely out the window, with hype now king. Wake up is all I can say, or we are heading down a very dangerous and risky path.

I am a long term holder of AAR so I'm not that fussed however market psychology and risk taking never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## constable (26 April 2007)

hangseng said:


> We I must say I am completely dumfounded. This announcement displays a forward and extremely positive direction of AAR and the market lets it go to the keeper. Yet people will jump the slightest sniff or mention of uranium, regardless if the company has any capital or if any drilling has been done.
> 
> AAR are earning extremely well with excellent cashflows, no debt, excellent resources, advanced PFS and now moving to DFS for Koongie Park and the probability of expansion of Mandilla.
> 
> ...




Hi hangseng whether the market's right or wrong the market's always right!
Not that it counts for anything but i was impressed by the company's balance sheet and fundamentals. Never heard of them until today but did a bit of research. Latest ann hasnt been factored in imo, but regardless of that this seems to be a very sound clear cut operation! dyor c


----------



## hangseng (26 April 2007)

constable I happen to agree with you, just venting my spleen a little at the silliness of the current market. 

When the U bubble bursts, and it will, people will come back to the realisation that the AAR types are where they should be in speculative stocks, not in U companies that have nothing but a sniff of U. Not saying that all U stocks are bad but a vast majority will go by the wayside.

At least my money is safe and has a real prospect of increasing significantly over time. I remember the likes of KZL and others going through similar early pain, look at them now.


----------



## sleeper88 (26 April 2007)

I agree, the market can be irrational at times, but its always right. I've been tracking AAR for quite a while now but never actually bought it. The closest i got to getting them was when i was tossing up between AAR and MLS. I got on MLS and made a quick 300%

I must admit, from the time i started tracking this one, it hasn't moved much, which can be said as disappointing. Considering its gold operations are coming to an end soon (approx by year end unless they prove up more reserves), it goes back to a developer/explorer, but a cashed up developer/explorer. 

As for the management, they seriously need to consider doing some PR, atleast get a decent, updated website going so people atleast now who they are. Also, i've been digging around for their last investor presentation, result was, there isn't any that i know of. 

Another factor to consider is the fact that zinc prices have retreated from all time highs, the most zinc stock have pulled back sharply, therefore why buy AAR when other zinc producers are not too expensive (KZL, CBH, PEM). 

Having said that, this is one of the potential stocks to fly when the market re-rates it (primarily on their zinc deposit). But in current market conditions, all they need is the "U" word in any announcement and off they go


----------



## speves (26 April 2007)

I too have been following AAR for some time but unlike you I couldn't resist buying in.  Markets don't lie and I have to admit feeling frustration at buying into a stock that has not performed as the fundementals/analyists have indicated.

I must be a slow learner because I couldn't resist buying up more today at 5.8c.....at this rate I will own the company soon.


----------



## hangseng (26 April 2007)

speves said:


> I too have been following AAR for some time but unlike you I couldn't resist buying in.  Markets don't lie and I have to admit feeling frustration at buying into a stock that has not performed as the fundementals/analyists have indicated.
> 
> I must be a slow learner because I couldn't resist buying up more today at 5.8c.....at this rate I will own the company soon.




You did well speves, I have also taken another opportunity recently to increase my holding. I won't own AAR but I am now feeling very comfortable with the future of the company and my invested funds, regardless of what market is doing presently. I believe this will be the best superannuation source I have eventually.


----------



## constable (27 April 2007)

That was one huge order going through (@10.59am) totalling 1,750,000 units approximately 100k worth!
Sorry if this doesnt meet the 100 word quota but i think this transaction was of interest and buggered if i know how to expand on it!


----------



## hangseng (28 April 2007)

constable said:


> That was one huge order going through (@10.59am) totalling 1,750,000 units approximately 100k worth!
> Sorry if this doesnt meet the 100 word quota but i think this transaction was of interest and buggered if i know how to expand on it!




Yes although AAR has seemingly not been noticed it does seem someone has.

AAR will have it's day, fundamentally it simply must. FAT Prophets still like AAR so I don't think I am the only one watching closely.


----------



## hangseng (29 April 2007)

sleeper88 said:


> I agree, the market can be irrational at times, but its always right. I've been tracking AAR for quite a while now but never actually bought it. The closest i got to getting them was when i was tossing up between AAR and MLS. I got on MLS and made a quick 300%
> 
> I must admit, from the time i started tracking this one, it hasn't moved much, which can be said as disappointing. Considering its gold operations are coming to an end soon (approx by year end unless they prove up more reserves), it goes back to a developer/explorer, but a cashed up developer/explorer.
> 
> ...




Sleeper88 also some perspective on the Zn price is warranted. The 5 year Kitco charts below say it all of the price and LME stocks. The price remains very high and the stocks remain very low, this is forecast to continue.

Investor presentation, you didn't look to hard. Boardroom Radio and the AAR website (which badly requires updating, very pathetic attempt this website) "ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES NL, Wed, 08 Feb 2006 9:30AM, Chairman's Update on Koongie Park Project". A long time ago I might add. http://www.brr.com.au/AAR/anglo-australian-resources-nl 

In fact the website is so poor, you are far better off using Boardroom radio as this is at least up to date.

You also say primarily on the Zn deposit AAR will be re-rated. I don't entirely dsagree with you however Mandilla is also set for expansion into further very high grade, easy dig paleochannel deposits. Mandilla also has extremely high grade mineable deposits at depth. I add that a little research on the NT Victoria Downs location is worthwhile and would indicate AAR could be re-rated due to the combination of this lease and Koongie Park.

The recent discussions between AAR and Teckcominco is what I am interested in though. This is what I believe will re-rate AAR short term.


----------



## hangseng (4 May 2007)

Large single volume buys going through this morning. Someone is taking out everything placed at 5.9 at present and all in one big chunk each time.

Chart clearly showing positive changes occurring and breakout from the descending triangle. Confirmation is required however this is a very positive sign. 

MACD, DMI turned positive and volume building slowly. Not shown on this chart but the RSI, Williams and money flow have all turned strongly upward as well over the last for days.


----------



## speves (4 May 2007)

Nicely spotted HS....great finish today plenty of rumours bouncing about on this stock.  Feeling much better about topping up at 5.7c.....


----------



## hangseng (4 May 2007)

speves said:


> Nicely spotted HS....great finish today plenty of rumours bouncing about on this stock.  Feeling much better about topping up at 5.7c.....




Yes I added to mie holding and took a few more yesterday and today. I took todays at market at 5.8, 5.9 and some at 6.0 and I am so glad I did. Istarted buying at 5.5 so I have a good average now and a nice holding. Fundamentally I still hold this is the best value stock on the market by far. So this comes as no surprise to me at all.

I just posted this in breakout alerts.

AAR has finally moved up and in excellent fashion today. Somebody seemingly tried hard to hold it back at 5.8 but someone else had a different agenda and took all from 5.9 through to 6.4 in the last part of trading today on a volume of around 6m in minutes.

The chart says it all:

confirmed breakout from the descending triangle
Volume increase to over 10,000,000
MACD and DMI strongly turning to positive
30, 60 and 90 day MA breached
gap created on the 28/2 almost completely taken up

Once the gap is breached the uptrend will be confirmed, as I believe will be done easily on Monday.


----------



## hangseng (5 May 2007)

I don't often do this but in my analysis this morning and based on the strength of this rebound I believe AAR will easily reach 7.5 on Monday and potentially with a solid re-rating back to .085 and beyond within a week. I am firmly of the view now that some form of arrangement is about to be announced between TeckCominco and/or Troy Resources. TRY has raised significant funds (that they don't need with over $50m in the bank) and will need to do something with them as I have discussed previously. The question must be asked, what was discussed between TeckCominco and AAR this year at Pillara? They have had discussions but what about? I am watching this very closely for any hint of what may occur. Why did John Jones mention the Nicholsons Find Plant?


----------



## Lucky_Country (5 May 2007)

Is AAR ripe for a takeover at these low prices surely they cant lose buying this co now.
A jv would help Teck Cominco secure their place in the project and also safegaurd against any other company taking a shot at AAR.
Troy resources now that could be a different matter AAR would fit in nicely into there portfolio with already management links too one another this could be an interesting stage in AAR history but also a very exciting one
Personally I hope AAR go it alone


----------



## BUY&SELL (5 May 2007)

I'd like to know peoples opinons on whether just a joint exploration is imminent or an all out take-over is more on the cards? If a take over is on the cards what price would you put on the company going on simalar style and sized companys? 40-50 million?  and the big question what would a speculative share price be?


----------



## sleeper88 (5 May 2007)

Sorry to be a skeptic, but why would a mining giant like Teck Cominco want to take out a company with a deposit of 250,000 tonnes of recoverable zinc?, futher exploration potential?..wouldn't TNG, TRO, TZN be a better target if they wanted a sizeable target, or even the larger miners like CBH, KZL, PEM. Time will tell i guess.


----------



## cuttlefish (5 May 2007)

Possibly because earlier this year they (teck/x-strata jv) re-opened the pillara mill not too far up the road from the AAR owned koongie park.  It is a zinc/lead mine/mill that has a relatively short mine life and is under utilised and they are currently spending exploration dollars in the region. Koongie is a JORC indicated zinc/lead (copper,silver,gold etc.) resource with further prospectivity.


----------



## speves (5 May 2007)

Disregarding the prospect of JVs,Takeovers etc, if AAR chart continues to follow in the footsteps of AUZ then we are in for a re-rating next week.  I am amazed at how similar the AAR chart stick close to that of AUZ...normally just a few weeks behind...AUZ recovered well from the Feb 28 correction but AAR has been deliberatly held back IMO(manipulated). I think we will see that being corrected next week. .....


----------



## hangseng (5 May 2007)

speves said:


> Disregarding the prospect of JVs,Takeovers etc, if AAR chart continues to follow in the footsteps of AUZ then we are in for a re-rating next week.  I am amazed at how similar the AAR chart stick close to that of AUZ...normally just a few weeks behind...AUZ recovered well from the Feb 28 correction but AAR has been deliberatly held back IMO(manipulated). I think we will see that being corrected next week. .....




Just like cornflakes, "the simple things in life are often the very best"

Anglo Australian Resources 

A simple company, with a simple mission, making money and plenty of it.


----------



## Lucky_Country (7 May 2007)

AAR what a great company.
Gold, Zinc, Uranium, Copper and off to a flyer this morning with over 6 million traded already.
News must be on its way hope its a reserve increase at Mandilla E and not a takeover.
AAR should go it alone they have the management money coming in through Mandilla a major shareholder maybe a good thing tho


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> AAR what a great company.
> Gold, Zinc, Uranium, Copper and off to a flyer this morning with over 6 million traded already.
> News must be on its way hope its a reserve increase at Mandilla E and not a takeover.
> AAR should go it alone they have the management money coming in through Mandilla a major shareholder maybe a good thing tho




The chart says it all really. I agree with you Lucky_Country, I would love AAR to do this on their own the sp in 6 months would be excellent.


----------



## Lucky_Country (7 May 2007)

Where do you think AAR will take a breather Hang Seng or are you waiting on what the news is before taking stock.
Either way I feel AAR can reach 50c within 6 months


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> Where do you think AAR will take a breather Hang Seng or are you waiting on what the news is before taking stock.
> Either way I feel AAR can reach 50c within 6 months




I think for AAR to be re-rated so quickly we may be about to here something but I am just speculating on that. I don't think this will ease in the short term as AAR is in a far better position now than it was last Oct when it went over .085 on the announcement of Mandilla.

50c in 6 months would be good but I couldn't see this level in reality until Koongie Park is under way.


----------



## Lucky_Country (7 May 2007)

Increased reserves and production at Mandilla acquisition of Nicholson Find Plant entry of a major shareholder or jv partner completion of PFE all could be possible in 6 months.
AAR is already so undervalued it should catch up to where it should be on this run consolidate and await fresh news.
Feel if the stars align we could be pushing 50c IMHO


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> Increased reserves and production at Mandilla acquisition of Nicholson Find Plant entry of a major shareholder or jv partner completion of PFE all could be possible in 6 months.
> AAR is already so undervalued it should catch up to where it should be on this run consolidate and await fresh news.
> Feel if the stars align we could be pushing 50c IMHO




Yes the 50c would be possible, if as you say the stars align. They certainly have all the pieces in place we just need the jigsaw to to be put together so we can see the alignment.


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

Up 17.18% and rising with a very large trade through at .075 on a volume now almost double that of Fridays.

Surely there is something excellent about to be announced with such a metoric rise? Either way as a long term holder it is great to watch.


----------



## kyrondgm (7 May 2007)

considering there hasnt been an announcement made, whats the main reason for the massive jump in aar? could it be that everyone is just joining the bandwagon or some info has 'leaked' to the market? either way an ASX query could be on the way...my feeling is that the breakout alert put AAR on the map and the sp going towards its tru value..
keep goin up is all i can say


----------



## Lucky_Country (7 May 2007)

Whatevers going on AAR should really be noticed after today and be on the tip of everyones tongue!
I await with interest


----------



## hangseng (7 May 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> Whatevers going on AAR should really be noticed after today and be on the tip of everyones tongue!
> I await with interest




Yes agree entirely, I believe we have something wonderful panning out here. Someone has a lot of money and good information relating to whatever this is, especially to take off on good volume without any news pending at all. 

AAR does have a lot of good news to tell and they tend to completely understate this in reports. A low key, no nonsense high performing company. Review closely past reports over the last 18 months there is a lot of excellent information, which is mostly extremely positive. 

Fundamentally just plain great value. If this run continues it won't be long and the T/A's will be saying nice things as well.

A thought just to mind. Has Fat Prophets finally placed a buy on AAR? They have had a watch on it now for some time. Does anybody have access to the FP reports?


----------



## Lucky_Country (8 May 2007)

Response too ASXprice query.
Close proximity Ramelius Resources gold strike blamed for price and volume increased.
That combined with the start of drilling at Mandilla e reading between the lines they are sounding very positive !


----------



## TheAbyss (8 May 2007)

The buy side is building up nicely on AAR. About to go again.

Plus 6 million buyers to plus 1 million sellers


----------



## hangseng (8 May 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> The buy side is building up nicely on AAR. About to go again.
> 
> Plus 6 million buyers to plus 1 million sellers




Positive reference to Ramelius, base metals price increase and Koongie Park. Fundamentals my favourite topic. Ramelius only 1.7Km from the Anglo lease and 2Km's from Mandilla. With grades recorded at Ramelius of over 154g/t and Mandilla showing 300g/t in bedrock, we are potentially talking of a gold project of immense scale and profitability. What an excellent way to get a company update, very clever.

With the forecast increase in base metals prices what value could you place on Koongie Park? Clearly in ground value it is in the US$billion plus category for some time.

Seems the speeding ticket has slowed someone down. But will it stop them? Highly unlikely now.


----------



## TheAbyss (8 May 2007)

Stalemate for the short term. Someone will move sooner or later. lets hope the sellers maintain their stance and the buyers are forced to come up and play.


----------



## hangseng (8 May 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> Stalemate for the short term. Someone will move sooner or later. lets hope the sellers maintain their stance and the buyers are forced to come up and play.




Market down, a few end of day T+ traders and a big game of hide and seek going on now a speeding ticket has been issued.

This won't last long.


----------



## Lucky_Country (8 May 2007)

A couple of days of consolidation then another step up especially if the volume keeps up.
Nothing except news will really make AAr fly but a nice steady upward trend is forming


----------



## BUY&SELL (8 May 2007)

hangseng said:


> Positive reference to Ramelius, base metals price increase and Koongie Park. Fundamentals my favourite topic. Ramelius only 1.7Km from the Anglo lease and 2Km's from Mandilla. With grades recorded at Ramelius of over 154g/t and Mandilla showing 300g/t in bedrock, we are potentially talking of a gold project of immense scale and profitability. What an excellent way to get a company update, very clever.
> 
> With the forecast increase in base metals prices what value could you place on Koongie Park? Clearly in ground value it is in the US$billion plus category for some time.
> 
> Seems the speeding ticket has slowed someone down. But will it stop them? Highly unlikely now.




Hi Hangseng, been going over all the old & new news from aar, and want to know your opinon on AAR statement that "Commencement this week of 2,200m reverse circulation drilling programme at Mandilla to test possible extension of priously announced high grade bedrock mineralisation that is thought to be a likely source of the gold found in the palaeochannel deposit." 

1) Is it the commencement of drilling this week that has driven the sp up.(hence your thoughts of an announcement soon)
2) Is it likely that the drill will show up similar deposits of about 7.52g/t Au as already found in the area?
3) what is  "the palaeochannel deposit" is it connected to the fault line that Ramelius found 154g/t Au?
4)  what's your tec thoughts on todays action on the market?

Thanks for your help, I enjoy very much your dialogue.


----------



## hangseng (8 May 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> Hi Hangseng, been going over all the old & new news from aar, and want to know your opinon on AAR statement that "Commencement this week of 2,200m reverse circulation drilling programme at Mandilla to test possible extension of priously announced high grade bedrock mineralisation that is thought to be a likely source of the gold found in the palaeochannel deposit."
> 
> 1) Is it the commencement of drilling this week that has driven the sp up.(hence your thoughts of an announcement soon)
> 2) Is it likely that the drill will show up similar deposits of about 7.52g/t Au as already found in the area?
> ...




Thankyou for your kind words.

1) I am sure a significant aspect of this is linked to the recent announcement from Ramelius. A combination of the extreme high grades, the close proximity of Mandilla to Ramelius and the speed at which AAR decided to commence bedrock drilling indicates a strong sense of urgency to me. I have also previously provided my fundamental reasoning.

2) In short yes but with much higher grades, I would hazard an informed assumption. AAR has already indicated a bedrock drill result of 389g/t from this location and being in the same zone as Ramelius, I (and others) believe this to be an adjoining geological source.

3) The "palaeochannel deposit" is the current shallow (read surface) resource being mined by AAR. Is "it connected to the fault line that Ramelius found 154g/t Au?" Unless the good lord installed a physical barrier to these adjoining leases you could almost guarantee this to be the case. The bedrock is  thought to be the source of the paleochannel gold deposit at Mandilla, which in simplistic terms is basically gold washed from the bedrock from ancient water courses.

With Ramelius indicating 154g/t and Mandilla bedrock indicating 389 g/t, this is going to be some resource and potentially one of the largest combined gold deposits ever found.

4) "todays action on the market?" If you are talking generally, it is possibly another (minor) correction of the market. If you are talking of AAR then I believe it was halted today partly due to the speeding infringement, which was unwarranted for the level of trading in one day and a down market day would have had some effect. You will see AAR travel steadily upward as there is just so much positive news about this company to communicate.

I add.
With two hugely economic projects such as Koongie Park and Mandilla, no debt and positive cashflow, rising base metal prices and led by someone like John Jones, AAR is destined to have a significantly re-rated share price in the near term. I believe the market is just starting to realise how good this company is, as I have for some time now. I am sincerely hoping that AAR becomes a producer of both projects in it's own right, I speculate that others may have a differing view.


----------



## hangseng (9 May 2007)

disarray said:


> as a side note there has been a flow on to AAR which is right next door to the RMS site. they have turned around for another look at the deposit they have just finished assaying and is connected to the RMS one. AAR was issued a speeding ticket the other day and they blamed the RMS news - they are down a bit the last 2 days but looks like its getting ready to test 8.01c resistance. a break through would be sweet given the fact its blue sky, reasonable chart and solid fundamentals.




disarray has picked up on exactly what the market has looked at recently and I commend him for his perceptiveness.

The only thing he has incorrect is that "they have turned around for another look at the deposit they have just finished assaying". AAR have not turned around, I state this without any fear of contradiction. This was always identified and planned by AAR, what they have done is expedite the process due to the significant results recorded by Ramelius. 

Drilling is now confirmed as commencing this week so it will not be long and AAR will be confirmed as a genuine outstanding, producing and profitable mining company, as I and many others have known and communicated for quite some time. Not only about Mandilla but the Koongie project which will prove to be outstanding and far in excess of Mandilla' current success. 

A little poetic license if I may.
I have been for some time sincerely of the belief that John Jones will achieve legendary status in the mining industry (if not already) out of Anglo Australian Resources (in particular after his excellent mining career and success with Troy). I will continue to be extremely proud to state I have been a shareholder throughout this extraordinary journey from junior explorer to successful and profitable producer. 

I implore you to look beyond short term trading activities and to look at this excellent company, which in Australian terms is producing the goods. If you are purely day trading, enjoy the journey and I trust you will do well along the way.

Read this post in 2 years time and tell me if I was wrong. The only thing that would stop this occurring is a take over of AAR of which, although I will make profit, I would be sad.

I agree with previous postings the market is always right, even if wrong it is always right.


----------



## ta2693 (10 May 2007)

I was moved by your words. So persuasive and I see a exciting picture. It could be a very good story. If everyone in the market read your article, the price of this share has already flied. I think it just need another drill report like RMS's to make the price break through. 
You mentioned the drill has already started. May I ask where do you get this from and when does the drill result come out?


----------



## hangseng (10 May 2007)

ta2693 said:


> I was moved by your words. So persuasive and I see a exciting picture. It could be a very good story. If everyone in the market read your article, the price of this share has already flied. I think it just need another drill report like RMS's to make the price break through.
> You mentioned the drill has already started. May I ask where do you get this from and when does the drill result come out?




I was not really attempting to be persuasive, I meant and stand by every word. To provide balance and answer your query.

AAR (sadly) did not announce the drilling commencement until the ASX please explain this week, they had an opportunity to do so but for some reason chose not to. I would expect initial drill results within weeks, the overall resource estimate not for about 2 months. If the company doesn't announce initial drill results within weeks the grapevine will and the asx will give another please explain when the share price rises exponentially.


----------



## Lucky_Country (10 May 2007)

AAR seem too wanna run  the company like a private company and keep things close too their chest.
Personally thats ok I like action more than words and hype too obtain a sustained sp.
Mandilla drilling should be a good shot in the arm not only for the results but increased mine life and profitability and AAR could easily grow off the revenues created from Mandilla.
Koongie Park is on the horizon and feel they are going it alone as time goes by but all will be revielled when the results of the PFS become public


----------



## Fool (12 May 2007)

So what sort of timeframe are we looking at before they are likely to make any announcements?

Awful lot of shares on offer too, was this share always like that or have they continuously dumped more into the market over time, further diluting the share price?


----------



## Ruprect (12 May 2007)

Fool said:


> So what sort of timeframe are we looking at before they are likely to make any announcements?
> 
> Awful lot of shares on offer too, was this share always like that or have they continuously dumped more into the market over time, further diluting the share price?




Should expect some intial results from Mandilla drilling in the next few weeks, followed up by more extensive results in the coming months. The whole industry is experiencing some delays in getting results, but i wouldnt think more than a couple of months for that one.

They are undergoing pre feasability studies into Koongie Park in the current quarter. I would expect some results from this within a few months. 

From memory i think they increased shares issued about 18 months ago, to raise funds. Thats no longer an issue for them, because of the Mandilla project. Currently have over $5 million in the bank, have gold still to be sold, and a lot more to be recovered in the current year, which should increase their cash at hand to close to or over $10 million.

I dont think the amount of shares is a big issue, given the value of the Koongie project. Companies like PEN will have close to a billion on offer in the next couple of weeks, and although i like them, they arent anywhere near the stage that AAR are at. 

Market cap is what you should be looking at, only $35 million. The Koongie project has an in ground value of many many times that. I think revenue estimates for the project about 18 months ago were over $300 million. Given that commodity prices have increased significantly since then, and dont show any signs of slowing, the new estimate is probably well over $500 million, with costs of extraction/processing at about $200 million. In addition there is Mandilla, which has a strong possibility of showing more resources. A re rating is therefore a strong possibilty.

This is all off the top of my head, Hangseng has been doing some terrific reviews of this one, so check out some of those posts. 

I think this one will go from strength to strength, it just requires a little bit of patience.


----------



## hangseng (13 May 2007)

Here you go Ruprect, an update based on current prices and in ground resource value for the Koongie Park Project only. Mandilla cash flow forecast you have approximately correct, although expect much bigger things out of Mandilla and far more cash than out of the paleochannel resource.

AAR Koongie Park Project
‘Jorc Indicated’ in ground resource value
Indicated resource	-	4,650,000 tonnes

Zinc			-	533,077,700	pounds @ USD$1.85lb	 = $986,193,745
Copper			-	123,017,931	pounds @ USD$3.63lb	 = $446,124,526
Lead			-	82,011,954	pounds @ USD$0.94lb	 = $77,189,651
Silver			-	3,641,328	ounces @ USD$13.20oz = $128,777,668	

Total Resource Value	-	USD$1,638,285,590 - AUD$1,916,794,140

Current Share Price	-	.07
Shares on Issue	-	500,000,000 
Market Capitalisation	-	AUD$35,000,000
Value per share		-	$3.83


----------



## sleeper88 (13 May 2007)

hangseng said:


> Here you go Ruprect, an update based on current prices and in ground resource value for the Koongie Park Project only. Mandilla cash flow forecast you have approximately correct, although expect much bigger things out of Mandilla and far more cash than out of the paleochannel resource.
> 
> AAR Koongie Park Project
> ‘Jorc Indicated’ in ground resource value
> ...




your valuation of 3.83 per share will make AAP a $2billion company..10% of inground value is a better estimate imo, which puts the company at approx $190m MC.


----------



## hangseng (13 May 2007)

sleeper88 said:


> your valuation of 3.83 per share will make AAP a $2billion company..10% of inground value is a better estimate imo, which puts the company at approx $190m MC.




I agree with you completely. The $3.83 is only in ground value so is not the actual mined value. A share valuation of $0.38 would be fine with me, 7 times my buy price and 5 times the current price. Not a bad return one would think.

A key point Zinc is a valued commodity when calculating mined cash cost. Similar mines have varying costs however if you use a combined base metal cost of .60lb of processed resource it will give you a very good idea of how valuable this project could be with their own process plant. At this point how the processing will be done is yet to be finalised, however the Nicholsons Find Plant is a distinct possiblity with upgrade or the TeckCominco plant at Pillara (this would bear a larger cost base obviously though).

Also keep in mind Koongie Park has recorded grades of 7%, 7.7% and 14%, which would reduce cash cost. The value I have indicated is only based on the Indicated JORC compliant 5.4% Zn.

"Cash Costs
Mining industry cash costs have been pressured upwards for a number of years now. The cost of steel, labour, tyres and consumables has been rising, putting upward pressure on cash costs. These rising costs have been absorbed by miners, as the prices received for their product (metal) have also been rising at a greater rate than costs. When we look at the relativities of who can cope best with rising cost pressures, it would have to be the producers of nickel, copper, zinc and lead. The prices received for their metals have increased over 300% since march 2003" 
source: Aegis Equities Research, 10/5/2007, http://markets.news.com.au/net/Public/ViewReport.aspx?id=60833&username=IntAegisWS


----------



## Lucky_Country (13 May 2007)

Dont forget in ground value and mined value of Mandilla that could radically change soon with drilling underway and 10 million in the bank


----------



## hangseng (13 May 2007)

Lucky_Country said:


> Dont forget in ground value and mined value of Mandilla that could radically change soon with drilling underway and 10 million in the bank





An under statement Lucky_Country, in a postive sense. Mandilla is about to embark on something extremely significant in the overall evaluation of the company. Expect a positive re-rating very soon, with a lot of attention from more than just the likes of us. People believe RMS and MLS are good, wait until all of this is out on the street and we will see what is good.


----------



## Fool (14 May 2007)

AAR is having a good day today, but there is lots of resistance ahead, need an announcement to get it to push through.


----------



## hangseng (14 May 2007)

Chart now looking a lot stronger.

.08 will be the next target, once this is broken it will go through to new highs very easily. If any news comes out any time soon (and that is likely with Mandila) it may even break straight up to new highs. Clearly way undervalued but the market is slowly identifying with it.


----------



## Fool (14 May 2007)

Good volume today, but not much price movement.

Nevertheless, good support for this stock at current price levels, and it can only go further from here on in.

Just hope they can get the announcement out sooner rather then later, or we might see a lot of profit takers get bored and jump ship !


----------



## hangseng (14 May 2007)

Volume today is Ok but it isn't high and I wouldn't get to concerned with profit takers just yet. AAR will go into the low teens easily on the announcment of the latest on Koongie Park, let alone what is going on at Mandilla.

Get excited when volume starts breaking away from the 10m+ mark.


----------



## ta2693 (15 May 2007)

Sellers
Price	Quantity	Number
0.070	8725	1
0.071	621540	1
0.072	332223	2
0.073	484000	5
0.074	535912	6
0.075	1362500	9
0.076	1380000	3
0.077	453000	3
0.078	145000	4
0.079	777000	7
whenever the price come to 0.075 it will be sell back to 0.07? 
who are they? any asf member here offer to sell at round 0.075?


----------



## hangseng (15 May 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Sellers
> whenever the price come to 0.075 it will be sell back to 0.07?
> who are they? any asf member here offer to sell at round 0.075?




The trading pattern you have observed has not gone unnoticed and has occurred quite distinctly, ever since just after a certain company did the last $12m cap raising (they didn't need) a few weeks ago, is this coincidence? Maybe it is and I just think about things far too much.

Every time AAR takes a run up someone pulls it right back again. At times you will clearly notice exactly the same amount being bought and sold with no attempt to hide this. I only notice this because I watch the individual trading patterns very closely to see what is occurring. I believe we will be finding out very soon why this has been trading in this way.


----------



## BUY&SELL (15 May 2007)

hangseng said:


> My quick summary:
> 
> Firstly I believe many positives have come out of this update which in my view has understated the potential of this company.
> 
> ...




I have to say with so much positive news about about AAR and the immense of  the markets realization of the true worth of it's projects, I had come to the conclusion a couple of days ago the the market (AAR) was being held back unduly. My theory is that a company such as Teckcominco or other hasn't yet got there TO plan fully in place, which is unfortunate for them as AAR are up-up and away, so they have no choice but to play the market. This does seem to happen alot these days. One such example being Qantas. I for one am not prepared to sell my parcel anywhere near it's current price. I also belive that AAR is not your typical day trader stock and investors in AAR are just that "investors" 
Time will tell. 
PS good luck all and don't sell cheaply


----------



## UPKA (16 May 2007)

Theres a suddent surge in volume and price js now, something leaked out again?? why are there so many insider tradings!!! not fair!


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

Who knows.....

They need to make a bloody announcement or the SP will drop back.

If it's insider trading, then you can bet they have already struck gold.


----------



## Lucky_Country (16 May 2007)

Would be nice too know just going too enjoy the ride im confident.
I think we should be fairly positive with what we already now and hope the results are not too far away


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

It is a nice ride. Im patient to wait it out. Hangseng's reports are right on the money IMO.

Just had a buy order of 1million go through at .081.


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

31mil traded so far.

Great volume.

I can see 85c by close if this continues, sellers are drying up and it can only force the price upwards.

Let's hope there is a decent announcement to push it up even further.

I won't be happy til it hits at least 50c, and if they have similar reserves to RMS, then 50c is an understatement surely ?


----------



## UPKA (16 May 2007)

Fool said:


> I won't be happy til it hits at least 50c, and if they have similar reserves to RMS, then 50c is an understatement surely ?




I was thinking the same thing, if they do hit one like RMS we can all sit back n watch the rocket fly!


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

One large punter could see these to 10c very easily.

They will be on most people's radars by now, wouldn't be surprised to see it hit 8.5 very soon.

It's so close.

0.083 789,000   4 
0.084 455,000   5 
0.085 1,209,267   7 

Once it breaks through that 8.5 it will push hard.

Tomorrow morning will be very interesting, especially if they release an announcement 

Can't wait !!


----------



## UPKA (16 May 2007)

Wat worries me is that there r as many sellers as there r buyers. So if ppl r really that confident in the report, then there shouldnt be this many sellers at all.


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

There are people who got in at least 5c yeah ?

Maybe cheaper (I don't have any info in front of me).

But based on 5.5c buy price.... you are talking about 54% increase in SP in a matter of like 2 weeks.

I would say there are many people who are happy with that sort of gain and willing to sell to move on to other stock.

So not that big a deal really is it?


----------



## aaronphetamine (16 May 2007)

Will AAR be hit with a speeding ticket following todays trading without any good reasoning ?
If so we could possibly see a pull back tomorrow and then days on consolidation like the previous jump in early may ?
Ofcourse if there is an announcement then all that will change.

Is AAR due to release an announcement soon ? or are you fellow ASF forumers just hoping that they do ?
Aaron.


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

They commenced drilling close to RMS (40c --> 2.2 in the matter of a week or something).... so I am guessing

a) People jumping on board speculating

b) Some preliminary news from the drill which is confident, and that news being leaked out and people jumping on board.

I didn't think an announcement would be released for at least another 2 or 3 weeks, but I don't know.

I am definetly holding them tight, it's not worth selling at the moment.

It does amaze me that people would sell but like I said before, 54% gain in a few weeks is nothing to sneeze at ?


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

They started drilling last week at mandilla - so its just a matter of time as to when those results are released. I dont know if they can turn some initial results around that quickly, but we shall see. I think the sell side is tiny, and much of the movement has started with very big buy orders off screen.

It might get pulled back by a speeding ticket, but as with last weeks query, it gave them an opportunity to refresh the market with what they were doing at mandilla. 

I think AAR is highly undervalued, if mandilla is good, its sure to rocket. RMS is now trading at over $2, and they dont have a Koongie Park as far as i know.


----------



## UPKA (16 May 2007)

And if the market does pull back on the speeding ticket, prob another chance to jump in for more? i think ppl start to realise how close AAR is to RMS, and is planning to gamble on AAR seeing the performance of RMS.


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

pre after close, .088, and there is now one buy order for 1million shares at .089. And extremely limited sellers. Very Interesting.


----------



## Fool (16 May 2007)

0.090 636,267   8 
0.091 300,000   2 
0.092 107,247   2 
0.095 100,010   2 
0.096 117,000   1 
0.097 50,000   1 
0.098 73,078   1 
0.099 212,000   4 
0.100 219,628   4 
0.105 950,000   4 

I am calling 10c tomorrow......

It will either break through or it won't, if it doesn't I can't see it dropping below 8.5c after today's action.

Very good news. Fingers crossed for the drill results !


----------



## TheAbyss (16 May 2007)

On the RMS Wattle Dam site, what are the chances of this extending the 1.7Km to Mandilla?

I have no Geo education and was wondering if there are some known geo facts that preclude or support a potential link to the Wattle Dam results.


----------



## BUY&SELL (16 May 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> On the RMS Wattle Dam site, what are the chances of this extending the 1.7Km to Mandilla?
> 
> I have no Geo education and was wondering if there are some known geo facts that preclude or support a potential link to the Wattle Dam results.




Some gold fault lines run hundreds of KM's, Tanami region in Northern T is about 300km long with mining at many different spots along the fault line. But the gold is found at different levels. I think AAR  and RMS is in basic language a wave formation not far below the surface. Which is great news as it is unlikely rms deposits stop at the gates of aar. Other gold formations run down in thin lines to very deep depths, this is not as I understand aar's /rms's gold formation is found. So I would very optimistic for the same result as rms, but it may take more than just one drill to target the good stuff.
I'd luv to hear from Hangseng for his coms on todays action


----------



## UPKA (16 May 2007)

I think the next big question is how AAR gonna explain to ASX wat happened today, if they do give an estimate of the next annoucement date, then we'll see the price keep on moving north. if they have no explaination, then possible breather. where's hangseng when u need him


----------



## hangseng (16 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> I think the next big question is how AAR gonna explain to ASX wat happened today, if they do give an estimate of the next annoucement date, then we'll see the price keep on moving north. if they have no explaination, then possible breather. where's hangseng when u need him




Well what a day I must say. Explanations, well I have none whatsoever, good to see though. AAR is now trading at a long term high. This would be the largest positive candle I have ever seen on any stock I have held.

If this can be sustained then you will see high 9's tomorrow, although the only word of caution, if you are trading. Ths is a very large spike and is indicating over bought on the RSI. This will require something to come out formally to be sustained. This trading pattern is very similar to the last stellar run of AAR 26/9/2006 and into October, also on no announcement until it finally came.

Slow post time for me, I have really said about all I can about the fundamentals and prospects of AAR. Great company to be in, don't you think.


----------



## kyrondgm (17 May 2007)

I'm enjoying this run too but without an announcement to support it people are gonna start to realise that its not sustainable...the response to the ASX query is almost identical to the original response to query last week...


----------



## aaronphetamine (17 May 2007)

Well I had a good day today told comsec to seel at 0.100 and i was out all day so it was really heartening to see that when I got home it was back down to the days opening price and i had a nice profit.

I think I'll let it cool for a few days then consider buying back. I think that this stock will shoot up again once the ann is released.


----------



## hangseng (18 May 2007)

So, where to from here? Quite an enjoyable run but will it now settle down or will it go again. End of day trading was interesting I'm not sure what to make of all that. Any views?


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

ppl r buying up be4 close, prob knowing that an ann will come out real soon, may be even rite after the close, thus the surge in price in teh last hr


----------



## BUY&SELL (18 May 2007)

hangseng said:


> So, where to from here? Quite an enjoyable run but will it now settle down or will it go again. End of day trading was interesting I'm not sure what to make of all that. Any views?




I think because today held up well, without a big sell off, we will see a sideways movement over next weeks trading. Maybe down a little (no lower then 0.081?) People havr brought in because of pending news.

Hangseng - I was looking at RMS announcements and it was mid December when they started drilling area of interest and announcement didn't come until May (partly due to back log of lab testing) so do you think it could be october for drill results? Even so prices I think will hold up above pre 16th prices.


----------



## hangseng (18 May 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> I think because today held up well, without a big sell off, we will see a sideways movement over next weeks trading. Maybe down a little (no lower then 0.081?) People havr brought in because of pending news.
> 
> Hangseng - I was looking at RMS announcements and it was mid December when they started drilling area of interest and announcement didn't come until May (partly due to back log of lab testing) so do you think it could be october for drill results? Even so prices I think will hold up above pre 16th prices.




I think you will find the first results commenced in the Feb07 announcement. The thing is though, the sp will go up in advance of the results for a very simple reason, others will know before we do. The lowest I see the sp going now is .08 (or maybe to .078) which is now a support level. I am ignoring the attempt at raising the sp near close today in any analysis as it gives a false impression. It created a positive looking rising candle trend where as in reality it wasn't.

I to see more sideways movement until some form of news comes out.

If this next announcement is from AAR and not the ASX, expect AAR to break into the 11 level. I doubt it will pass there unless some other reason for the announcement than Mandilla or until the PFS is announced on the affirmative. With this we will see AAR into 15-20.


----------



## mark70920 (21 May 2007)

Good voume again today , hit 9.8 now trading at 9.3 and its appears it will stay around this level for the time being. Seems to be alot of confidence about this company annoucing something soon , the sooner the better.


----------



## jtb (21 May 2007)

Somebodies buying in 500K parcels 
Either theres some big gamblers coming in or somethings up?
Looking to accumulate but the price keeps taking off again


----------



## Ruprect (21 May 2007)

jtb said:


> Somebodies buying in 500K parcels
> Either theres some big gamblers coming in or somethings up?
> Looking to accumulate but the price keeps taking off again




Yep, 10 million traded in last 10 mins. Not bad. Pushing 10.5 cents, which is the next big test. Get into the teens and anything is possible.


----------



## vert (21 May 2007)

this is getting very hot, a buy of 2 mil just went through, must say i was lucky to accumulate some more this am


----------



## disarray (21 May 2007)

looking at market depth there is 30+ million shares waiting to be sold at 10.5 and 50+ million at 11. going to be tough to break through that.


----------



## Ruprect (21 May 2007)

disarray said:


> looking at market depth there is 30+ million shares waiting to be sold at 10.5 and 50+ million at 11. going to be tough to break through that.




30 and 50million? 

Im only seeing 2.5mil at 10.5c and 2.7 mil at 11c. Post that im seeing about 10 mil in total at 15c or under.

I wont predict that it will break through the 11c, but if someone wants AAR, then the trades like the 10million traded in 10 mins would take them out pretty quickly.


----------



## vert (21 May 2007)

you might want to have another look at the market depth disaray, not in the tens of millions ..................................


----------



## disarray (21 May 2007)

sorry i'm still pretty new so am obviously misunderstanding market depth. i see 2.3 million shares at 10.5 cents and 17 orders. so isn't that 17 people wanting to sell 2.3 million shares at 10.5c? or is it 17 people wanting to sell shares to the total value of 2.3 million?


----------



## vert (21 May 2007)

the later is correct 17 people for a total of 2.3..................................................................


----------



## disarray (21 May 2007)

right. sorry   at least that lets me reevalutate my watchlist. learning from mistakes is all well and good, but it is always preferable to not do it in public.


----------



## Ruprect (21 May 2007)

No stress at all dissaray. Thats the beauty of this forum, gives a great education for all of us.

I wont call it support just yet, but good buy orders from 9.8c upwards to 10c, over 4.5million.


----------



## aaronphetamine (21 May 2007)

AAR closing up 18% on no news was surprising. I didnt really anticipate that at all. I thought it would remain in the 0.082-0.092 range for the rest of this week. 
I think that tomorrow the price will be in the range of 0.097-0.110 as there seems to be quite alot of volume still.


----------



## hangseng (21 May 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> AAR closing up 18% on no news was surprising. I didnt really anticipate that at all. I thought it would remain in the 0.082-0.092 range for the rest of this week.
> I think that tomorrow the price will be in the range of 0.097-0.110 as there seems to be quite alot of volume still.




I thought the same, very surprising it is still running on no news at all. Having said that, I would like to think that AAR is being re-rated on the fundamentals. Which at $50m Mkt Cap is still excellent, considering it has two fantastic projects in Koongie Park and Mandilla.

Maybe the anticipation of the Mandilla drilling near Ramelius is causing this. If so the results better as good as expected or it may come right back again to the 8's. I think we can safely say now the 6's and 7's are gone.


----------



## hangseng (22 May 2007)

Looking at the rising trading pattern over the last week and what may be coming out of Mandilla I think we can say goodbye to 8's completely now and very soon the 9's. Another $10 million to be in the bank very soon so we can expect the Mandilla bedrock drilling to progress rapidly in readiness for early development of Koongie Park.

Finally AAR has arrived and extremely exciting times ahead.

As someone stated previously when I was disappointed fundamentals were ignored, the market is always right.


----------



## aaronphetamine (22 May 2007)

Yes Hangseng I agree with your opinions fully, today was a very good consolidation day, just coudlnt get over that 10c mark but not to worry, its only a matter of time in my opinion. I wished I had picked up another small parcel today at the days low of 9.3c but oh well not to worry.

I think perhaps that tomorrow might be a not too special day either, much the same as today I think.

There are alot of sellers at the 10c and up mark, obviously look to be profit takers and why blame them, no doubt they have already had a pretty stellar ride.


----------



## aaronphetamine (23 May 2007)

Well a not too interesting of a day for AAR, a steady flow of sellers kept the prices down today, but there is still quite a good volume going on and still lots of buyers. The price today did continue its down trend for the second day, and it is approaching its support level. 

For tomorrow I don't expect much to happen, but having said that, its two predominant rises in the past fortnight or so have been on no news, so who knows, tomorrow could just as well likely shoot up to 10.5c or higher which would make me happy 

Still waiting on any announcement from AAR though, any thoughts on when this will be released ? Early June hopefully ?


----------



## Ang (23 May 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well a not too interesting of a day for AAR, a steady flow of sellers kept the prices down today, but there is still quite a good volume going on and still lots of buyers. The price today did continue its down trend for the second day, and it is approaching its support level.
> 
> For tomorrow I don't expect much to happen, but having said that, its two predominant rises in the past fortnight or so have been on no news, so who knows, tomorrow could just as well likely shoot up to 10.5c or higher which would make me happy
> 
> Still waiting on any announcement from AAR though, any thoughts on when this will be released ? Early June hopefully ?



I think todays price movement was due to the price of gold going down overnight, should see it bounce back if the price of gold moves up and yes it all depends on when the announcment is going to happen. OBV is still strong.
kind reg
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (24 May 2007)

I'm going to include my thoughts of AAR, including my own T/A of it utilizing the elliot wave theory.
Now in my eyes, it would seem as if the elliot wave is in the need to be "redefined", by me, pending the announcements of any news from AAR, which we are all assuming will happen "fairly soon". This news, will have the ability to shoot prices skyward (hopefully!) with many people on here expressing their opinions that it could reach the 20c mark and even up to the 50c mark pending a good announcement. When this becomes the case the elliot T/A will have to be redifined.

The chart directly below (time period 12mnth) shows the beggining of a very bullish wave 3 beginning. From the begining of wave 3, it is already possible to see the fractal elliot wave system forming (which i didnt mark on). 

As it is, this elliot wave T/A shows that there is alot more gains in the SP to be had!







The chart below is the 24mnth period. From this data it would seem currently that the elliot 5 wave theory has peaked, and we will now witness the corrective wave, which will see SP in the support range it is currently in with some error either way.
However the MACD has reached positive divergence and there is quite a big divergence between the EMA and the MACD indicating that we havent actually seen the end of the 5th elliot wave!





Remember that pending any anouncements from AAR which are anticipated soon! the system may need tweaking and correcting!

IMO - Exciting times ahead. IMO - We are not at the top of the 5th elliot wave yet, and PLUS - we are waiting on some good ann's.


----------



## hangseng (26 May 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well a not too interesting of a day for AAR, a steady flow of sellers kept the prices down today, but there is still quite a good volume going on and still lots of buyers. The price today did continue its down trend for the second day, and it is approaching its support level.
> 
> For tomorrow I don't expect much to happen, but having said that, its two predominant rises in the past fortnight or so have been on no news, so who knows, tomorrow could just as well likely shoot up to 10.5c or higher which would make me happy
> 
> Still waiting on any announcement from AAR though, any thoughts on when this will be released ? Early June hopefully ?




AAR indicated that drilling commenced almost 3 weeks ago at Mandilla. I would expect that results could be released as early as mid to late June. If the 'nearology' in fact becomes a reality we may see some startling results but only time will tell. Also there is still over around 34000t of gold ore to be processed and the grades from this ore are expected to be of a high grade. AAR have been using quite selective and targeted mining techniques to achieve the best results possible.

I wouldn't expect anything from Koongie Park until about September 07. This is the one that I believe will potentially have a very significant effect on the share price.


----------



## BUY&SELL (26 May 2007)

AAR has had a focus on the west Mandilla palaeochannel for sometime, especially in recent times due to the large Ramelius find. I've been trying to find a map of the area which shows both company's pojects, has anyone come across one on the net? I have maps of both individual pojects but can't work out where they join up to each others property. If anyone has any ideas - let me know.

At what stage is Koongie park? They must be close to production by now? Have AAR put out test results for Koongie?

I have put a polite request to AAR for them to update there web site. If others do the same it might push them along a bit faster. 

At least an updated website might take our minds off the frustration and anticipation of drill results. I don't know about you lot but the anticipation is more worse than my wifes 24hour labour.


----------



## aaronphetamine (26 May 2007)

It's good too see both you lads still following AAR. Might have taken a small fall the last few days, but the whole market did and some people already sitting on 100% profits are just wanting to sell and at least crystallise some of their profits, and I spose good for them.

Hangseng I thought youd sold up and moved fully to SSC after your daily presence on the AAR thread diminished :  Good to see you back here again !

But in the larger scheme of things AAR has very good prospects for a rising SP. I think its just a matter of riding out this small bit of choppyness in AAR and the market in whole. 

By the way BUY&SELL, yes that map your speaking of would definitly be good to have a look at to get a perspective, If i do find one, Ill be sure to post it on here.


----------



## hangseng (26 May 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> It's good too see both you lads still following AAR. Might have taken a small fall the last few days, but the whole market did and some people already sitting on 100% profits are just wanting to sell and at least crystallise some of their profits, and I spose good for them.
> 
> Hangseng I thought youd sold up and moved fully to SSC after your daily presence on the AAR thread diminished :  Good to see you back here again !
> 
> ...




No way do you ever leave a stock alone like AAR. 

BUY&SELL, only a 24hr labour My wife was induced and birth didn't occur until 26hours later. My poor wife went through hell and back and it was lucky I was used to having small naps from my service days. I had next to no sleep, was abused constantly by my poor wife and every time I fell asleep I was abused by the midwife. Thats was 23 years ago today. 

Am I still married most certainly (and all of the scars to proof it, not really I am very happy). Am I still in AAR? yes and increasing at every opportunity.

Website, well good luck they have stated for a long time now they would rectify this but to no avail.

Koongie isn't close to production it is very close to finalisation of the PFS and has now changed to DFS for process (CPS) testwork and mining. All heading in the right direction and the website will be rectified soon enough, for now they are focussed on making this all happen which I prefer.

SSC is another positive story that I have decided to enter and follow very, very closely. Base metals mining is something I understand so it mitigates my risk by only following what I know and have a means of researching. Everyone has a strategy, this is limiting I know but it is mine and it works for me. SSC is at present still high risk by I think a risk worth taking.

What I can tell you is AAR are in the right location with Mandilla and Koongie Park as are SSC with John Fardy and Peelwood (the other leases are as yet unknown).


----------



## Ken (27 May 2007)

Are we looking at the next CQT?

What is the total in ground value of this stock?

My only concern is that at old commodity prices the projects were not feasible.  But now they are, so it cant be that significant?

Or are we looking at a major deposit here.....

I know all the massive returns have started from this price range, and they just keep heading north.  But how to value it...


----------



## hangseng (27 May 2007)

Ken said:


> Are we looking at the next CQT?
> 
> What is the total in ground value of this stock?
> 
> ...




Total inground value just over US$2b at Koongie Park. It was unviable at base metals prices in the early 90's and the resource was about half the current Jorc compliant resource. Zn prices are now 4-5 times what they were when the project was regarded as unviable and the resource is more defined and larger.

Not entirely sure how to accurately assess value but even if you took 10% of the inground value into account, it isn't difficult to work out that AAR is undervalued.


----------



## Ang (27 May 2007)

Ken said:


> Are we looking at the next CQT?
> 
> What is the total in ground value of this stock?
> 
> ...




You are right on the money on that one CQT took a while to break out of 13.5 cents then 14 cents, however when it did she went to 24 cents and then to 50 cents within a 10 day period. Then stayed in a side way movement for a while until she went to the high 90's. I would thing this should go to at least 30 cents and medium target 50 cents before it consolidates a little. Good comparison Ken. I was using WMT.
kind regards
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (28 May 2007)

On the 25th of May there was a Dragonfly Doji candlepresent, and after a few black candles and or after a downtrend, a dragonfly doji can indicate a bullish resurgence, as long as the stock isnt overbrought, and AAR isnt according to the RSI.

Refer to ones own candlestick daily graph to see the dragonfly doji.


----------



## Ruprect (29 May 2007)

AAR is looking set to make another move, hitting the 9cent barrier on very heavy trade. Not a whole lot of resistance up to 10cents it seems.


----------



## Lucky_Country (29 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> AAR is looking set to make another move, hitting the 9cent barrier on very heavy trade. Not a whole lot of resistance up to 10cents it seems.



Good volume with a bounce just like a game of poker keep your cards close too your chest.
Looking forward too some positive news and set the foundations for a strong run


----------



## BUY&SELL (31 May 2007)

OK - todays news is that I have spoken to Angus Pilmer, director of AAR. I asked if the commencement of drilling at Mandilla was in responce to the Ramelius find? he said no it was just a coincidence. I asked if they where expecting a Ramelius grade find? he said no, they have NOT found results at that level and they never expected to, but a good result nonetheless with 50,000 oz at a grade he would not tell me, but gave the suggestion of a  similar result to grades already found and reported at Mandilla. He said results will come out soon, ie. we will not have to wait as long as the quartaly report in June/july. So should be out soon.

For me the most interesting thing was his excitment about the Dalgaranga project in WA and some news pending on Uranium???? It's no secret about uranium in the area but I got the impression that major good news was coming from this project. 

So if we get a result on 50,000oz of gold at Mandilla at an ok grade, what next for the sp?


----------



## aaronphetamine (31 May 2007)

While I dont have much to say in response to your question about where to on the SP, buy and sell, Id like to say thanks for publishing the information you aquired today. 

While I beleive that there are other members that would be more suitable in giving their wise opinions on the future of the SP, I think that it can only mean very good things for it.

I was never under the presumption that AAR would follow RMS and go up to $2 or $4 or anything, and I also didnt expect the results would be on par if not higher than RMS, i thnik the majority of AAR holders would agree.

However I did expect them to be good grades none the less, and from your comment above, it seems as if they are, and with some other possible good news on U3O8 as well.

Looks as if an announcement isnt too far off the mark then. I can definitly see the SP going up though.


----------



## vert (1 June 2007)

looks like the sp has found support at 0.082 from earlier highs. with some results due soon we should see some movement in sp (upwards of course)
there has been some large accumalations at these levels over the past couple of days, yesterday someone bought 1mill shares from 0.084-0.087


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

Anglo having a big run this morning up 0.8c atm and reached a high of 9.3c now back at 9.2c..

Just shows that there are alot of people watching AAR and ready to pounce. Good things coming for AAR !


----------



## mark70920 (1 June 2007)

Volume just went very high very quickly back up to 9.1 , Buyers 600,000 shares at 9.1 1333000 at 9 must be some good rumours coming from some where?


----------



## BUY&SELL (1 June 2007)

mark70920 said:


> Volume just went very high very quickly back up to 9.1 , Buyers 600,000 shares at 9.1 1333000 at 9 must be some good rumours coming from some where?




Do you think they read ASF? and like the bit of news on uranium? I still stick with my news yd that Angus was more excited about the uranium project then all others, even koongie. Even uranium exploration comps that haven't found the stuff trade at a high rate. Just a sniff of Uranium makes the market wild.


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

It's like freakin catnip for cats !

I think the run is over for the mean time, and with this, another run to get rid of sellers who want to take pofits meaning less resistance in the future!

I can only think of one way for AAR !


----------



## ideaforlife (1 June 2007)

Hi guys, I'm a new player here.  Just bought a bit more AAR, but notived the MACD is actually decreasing. Isn't normally a bad sign? Sorry for my ignorance:


----------



## BUY&SELL (1 June 2007)

Volume 11,393,512 in first hour, up 9.52%
I think some more to come today, not much vol before 10-11 cents


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

Ideaforlife, it depends on what time frace MACD you are looking at ?

There is alot of buyer resistance atm, more than i thought there would be, keeping the price above 9.0c now for a while. I personally wished i picked up heaps yesterday at the low 8's !

BUY&SELL - i thought the same thing as you, that people have read your report. AAR also did a run on tuesday reaching 9.1c before closing in the mid 8's, It seems as if people are retesting AAR, each time it is happening there is less resistance from sellers.


----------



## sting (1 June 2007)

total resistance from this Seller at least All access barricaded and defensive perimeters set.

I purchased these at 6's and dont intend on selling in the near future

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Ideaforlife, it depends on what time frace MACD you are looking at ?
> 
> There is alot of buyer resistance atm, more than i thought there would be, keeping the price above 9.0c now for a while. I personally wished i picked up heaps yesterday at the low 8's !
> 
> BUY&SELL - i thought the same thing as you, that people have read your report. AAR also did a run on tuesday reaching 9.1c before closing in the mid 8's, It seems as if people are retesting AAR, each time it is happening there is less resistance from sellers.




Positive divergence about to occur on both DMI and MACD with a rising RSI.

AAR seems to be setting for another run up.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

hangseng said:


> Positive divergence about to occur on both DMI and MACD with a rising RSI.
> 
> AAR seems to be setting for another run up.




It seems my charting skills are improving 

AAR now .10 and it looks like .105 about to be breached.

SBL up today as well so I must be learning something.


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

Yes Hang Seng, your bloody amazing, and im not kidding either ! 

I sold some at 10.5c... do you hate me :  hahaha.

Ill be watching this one closely though... im angry that i will be away all monday as things are just heating up for AAR.. I think AAR WILL get a speeding ticket for this however. that will cool things down a bit.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Yes Hang Seng, your bloody amazing, and im not kidding either !
> 
> I sold some at 10.5c... do you hate me :  hahaha.
> 
> Ill be watching this one closely though... im angry that i will be away all monday as things are just heating up for AAR.. I think AAR WILL get a speeding ticket for this however. that will cool things down a bit.





hmmmmmmm...amazing could be a bit big....fast learner maybe.

Yes something is happening it seems. Keep in mind though I picked AAR mainly on fundamentals, the charts I regard myself as a competent learner.


----------



## Ruprect (1 June 2007)

Unless there is an announcement out early next week, it will pull back.

As a holder, i hate to say it, but this looked like a classic pump and dump this afternoon. Was holding just above 9c for most of the day, until a late surge with large single buyers. Held at 10-10.5 cents until just before close, buyers built up at 10c, well over 3 million, then taken out in one hit 2 mins before close, pushing down to the million or more waiting at 9.9. Then they got taken out straight after. 

I didnt like the look of it. 

However, i know good things are coming here, so if an annoucement comes, i'll be happy and I'll be pleased if im proven wrong about today.


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

Yeah it did seem like that to me as well Ruprect.

I witnessed it peakto 9.3c this morning and I thought, OK that all she'll do today and probably settle back into the high 8's by close, still this afternoon at the very early 9's and then all of a sudden at the high 9's.

I dont know what is with AAR, it seems that every so often it just does this massive jump, and from the previous 2 big jumps in the last mnth, It has always settled back, ofcourse becuase there was never any accompanying announcement to keep the prices aloft.

I think this will be the same, Im just not sure if the SP can get across all the resistance at the 10.5c mark without any help from ann's.

Unless like others have said b4 me, there is an ann early next week, the price could peak at 11c and then fall back into the low to mid 9's

And i think a speeding ticket will be issued as well.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Unless there is an announcement out early next week, it will pull back.
> 
> As a holder, i hate to say it, but this looked like a classic pump and dump this afternoon. Was holding just above 9c for most of the day, until a late surge with large single buyers. Held at 10-10.5 cents until just before close, buyers built up at 10c, well over 3 million, then taken out in one hit 2 mins before close, pushing down to the million or more waiting at 9.9. Then they got taken out straight after.
> 
> ...




I thought the same Ruprect when I saw that, until I saw the close. Very strong .10 close.

There was quite a few people who thought they were caught on the last run up so they took a chance to depart. In the scheme of the days trading it was only about 3m shares in that action. IMO I think they have jumped far to quickly. Although I do understand, I used to do the same myself when I first started trading. Emotion needs to be controlled or you will only lose money. I am almost emotionless now, just hard cold reality and facts move me to action now and it took me to lose to learn this.


----------



## UPKA (1 June 2007)

hangseng said:


> I am almost emotionless now, just hard cold reality and facts move me to action now and it took me to lose to learn this.





hahaha for some reason that made me laugh:, the finishing was fairly strong today, good bunch of late orders was put thru at 10c. i think the market is expecting an ann sometime early next week. bt then after all we've js passed may, june should be a good mth! with or without any ann! again wat really interest me is that AAR is cloes to RMS's find, the gold grade could be as high as the one reported from RMS, so it should be exciting to see the next ann, im holding on my holdings really tight! not selling till the ann.


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

UPKA, if you scroll to the previous page BUY&SELL was kind enough to post his talkings with the MD i tihnk it was of AAR

He goes on to say that AAR never expects nor expected to have such high grades as RMS, none the less they could be quite high etc...

I hope there isnt an annoucnement till I jump back on board with some more holdings in AAR ! :  An annoucnemt is "supposed" to be nigh, but then ive been tracking AAR for a month now and its been said all along.

Hangseng, yes I know what you are saying, I personally am a new young trader and im removing my emotion and the reason i sold was exactly for the aforementioned reasons felt insecure after a jump in SP weeks ago then it falling back.

I know in the longer term only good can come from AAR, but im expecting the SP to drop back a little bit next wee and buy into that again.


----------



## BUY&SELL (1 June 2007)

hangseng said:


> I thought the same Ruprect when I saw that, until I saw the close. Very strong .10 close.
> 
> There was quite a few people who thought they were caught on the last run up so they took a chance to depart. In the scheme of the days trading it was only about 3m shares in that action. IMO I think they have jumped far to quickly. Although I do understand, I used to do the same myself when I first started trading. Emotion needs to be controlled or you will only lose money. I am almost emotionless now, just hard cold reality and facts move me to action now and it took me to lose to learn this.




So Hangseng are you still in for the long term? Would you agree it's only looking a bit toppy if your a day trader?  I do belive the chart is what it is and that tells us more is to come next week. This month 3/4 of aar shares have changed hands and I don't belive all are day traders and that is a reason for an ongoing sp.


----------



## UPKA (1 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> UPKA, if you scroll to the previous page BUY&SELL was kind enough to post his talkings with the MD i tihnk it was of AAR
> He goes on to say that AAR never expects nor expected to have such high grades as RMS, none the less they could be quite high etc...




I believe that MD was js being conservative, trying not to hype up the market too much before the ann is made. by the look of things today, alot of ppl r expective positives abt the upcoming ann. as you have mentioned the spike in SP was triggered by a single large purchase, could it be insider?  i guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> So Hangseng are you still in for the long term? Would you agree it's only looking a bit toppy if your a day trader?  I do belive the chart is what it is and that tells us more is to come next week. This month 3/4 of aar shares have changed hands and I don't belive all are day traders and that is a reason for an ongoing sp.




I most certainly am long and at times I have also had the rare pleasure of trading AAR. I sold AAR on the last big spike and came back in again recently as soon as I saw fit and now have a few more. If would have waited I could have gotten even lower but I am very pleased with what I have. I rarely do this but it went for such a strong run last time, technically, a pull back was almost certain to consolidate and a chance to increase my holding with the profit was just glaring at me. AAR is coming so close to PFS for Koongie Park. I don't think I will try to trade it again, time to sit it out and hold for the testwork, mining DFS, PFS close out and beyond. So much to look forward to.

I agree entirely that this is not only day traders (although they are have a ball it seems), certainly not me with my smallish holdings and funds base. I am quite surprised an initial/change substantial holder notice hasn't been reported with the volume that has gone through.


----------



## Ang (3 June 2007)

I have loved the fundementals on this a 10 cent stock making money with Gold production. The latest move is due to the price of Gold have alook at the gold prices on Thurday night it went up $7 / oz, so AAR has gold inventory, coupled with a good announcment on its prospects weeks ago it went up. On Friday night Gold went up by $14 / oz, just watch AAR make the all time highs on Monday morning. 
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## ta2693 (3 June 2007)

Ang said:


> I have loved the fundementals on this a 10 cent stock making money with Gold production. The latest move is due to the price of Gold have alook at the gold prices on Thurday night it went up $7 / oz, so AAR has gold inventory, coupled with a good announcment on its prospects weeks ago it went up. On Friday night Gold went up by $14 / oz, just watch AAR make the all time highs on Monday morning.
> Kind reg
> Ang




why only aar goes up to all time high? KGL, SMC, LHG etc etc are supposed to go all time high as well, if recent move is only due to the price of gold went up.


----------



## Ang (4 June 2007)

ta2693 said:


> why only aar goes up to all time high? KGL, SMC, LHG etc etc are supposed to go all time high as well, if recent move is only due to the price of gold went up.




Just a theory, however that was blown out of the water this morning with a low price open. What is going on now !!
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## Ang (4 June 2007)

What is going on with this today, one minute it was in the high 9's and next minute a chunck got bought at 10 and 10.5 cent mark, then it closed at 9.6 cents. The story on this forum regarding the Uranium find and the lower gold grade could make sense with the market on this stock all over the place. The gold traders getting out and the Uranium players getting in. Any one with any other thoughts??
Kind regards
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (4 June 2007)

I don't think it has anything at all to do with commodity prices.

On friday AAR rose 20% and had 40million trades on no news at all. This ofcourse couldnt be sustained today. I'm surpised it closed as high as it did.

I beleive that AAR fluctuates alot due to profit takers and just people reacting. There is obviously alot of people watching AAR, so when the price jumps a bit, more and more people join on, and it spirals up, to a certain point then people start taking profits and it comes to a plataeu near or slightly higher than it originally was at.

Just wait until there is an annoucement come out. Then you will see it jump!

All that aside, I think today fared quite well, unfortunately i wasnt aware of todays actions until I got home not long ago, But i did pick up another parcel at 9.5c today, so im happy.


----------



## BUY&SELL (4 June 2007)

Ang said:


> What is going on with this today, one minute it was in the high 9's and next minute a chunck got bought at 10 and 10.5 cent mark, then it closed at 9.6 cents. The story on this forum regarding the Uranium find and the lower gold grade could make sense with the market on this stock all over the place. The gold traders getting out and the Uranium players getting in. Any one with any other thoughts??
> Kind regards
> ang




This only my personal view but I've held AAR shares since October ,06 and it's sp has gone through some interesting changes in the way that the stock is traded. October isn't that long ago but then it did not seem to be influenced by gold prices, even general market swings up or down and it was not really traded as a intra day stock. This has now all gone out the window and a variety of trading phenomenons are happening:-

1. Big time day traders have moved in, esp. today. Trades for example- 2,556,777 shares bought, 1 min later 2,556,777 up for sale at 5% higher. Did anyone witness this today, not even any attempt to hide this. When this is happening at a large scale the market finds it hard to move the stock in a genuine trend up or down.

2. The stock is still finding its feet. It has been re-rated but the market is not sure if it's under or over 10c. 10 cents is a notoriously differcult time for stocks. eg. 0.095, 0.096, 0.097, 0.098, 0.099 = low % move between prices. 0.10, 0.105, 0.11, 0.115 = higher % movement creating a sudden high price spike.

3. Is news coming? is it good or bad news? has AAR got RMS style grades? does AAR have uranium? is BUY&SELL just talking out of his a**? 
Lot's of uncertainty and unanswered questions will just give up an up and down sp.

AAR is just all over the place for all these reasons. But I do think when it gets over 12c the market will not let it retreat below 10c again, for the same reasons as above but just the other way around. AAR is on it's way to becoming a more sophisticated stock with this will come a more perceptible sp. Until we get news it's anyone guess. Just hold tight. (my plan is to keep until about sep/oct- (i have my reasons but will not go into now)


----------



## Ang (4 June 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> This only my personal view but I've held AAR shares since October ,06 and it's sp has gone through some interesting changes in the way that the stock is traded. October isn't that long ago but then it did not seem to be influenced by gold prices, even general market swings up or down and it was not really traded as a intra day stock. This has now all gone out the window and a variety of trading phenomenons are happening:-
> 
> 1. Big time day traders have moved in, esp. today. Trades for example- 2,556,777 shares bought, 1 min later 2,556,777 up for sale at 5% higher. Did anyone witness this today, not even any attempt to hide this. When this is happening at a large scale the market finds it hard to move the stock in a genuine trend up or down.
> 
> ...




Good point, I just realise after doing my scans that there is a 8% to 10% Average True Range, within 14 days. As shown on the attached graph it shows a movement of 0.009 cents within a 21 trading period. Having said all that I agree with what you say regarding this stock a good medium term to long term hold. 
kind regards
ang


----------



## BUY&SELL (4 June 2007)

If you did not see AAR's last activities report which coverd:-
" consequently the area may have potential for uranium mineralisation with the palaeodrainage system. A followup program to investigate the uranium potential is planned for the June quarter"

I belive this program is more advanced than the April report suggests.

It can be found at 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070424/pdf/312339rbv4vd04.pdf

page 6 - Dalgaranga project-WA

The uranium story coming out of AAR is to me just a bonus to what I belive is a gem of a stock.


----------



## Ang (6 June 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> This only my personal view but I've held AAR shares since October ,06 and it's sp has gone through some interesting changes in the way that the stock is traded. October isn't that long ago but then it did not seem to be influenced by gold prices, even general market swings up or down and it was not really traded as a intra day stock. This has now all gone out the window and a variety of trading phenomenons are happening:-
> 
> 1. Big time day traders have moved in, esp. today. Trades for example- 2,556,777 shares bought, 1 min later 2,556,777 up for sale at 5% higher. Did anyone witness this today, not even any attempt to hide this. When this is happening at a large scale the market finds it hard to move the stock in a genuine trend up or down.
> 
> ...




Where is the announcement??. It seems it is doing another cycle 8.2 to 10.5 cents. Not sure it will go as low as 8.3 cents this time, I would say based on today's movement it will go to the low 9's or high 8's before testing the 10.5 cents once again. 
kind reg
ang


----------



## henry vanderhave (6 June 2007)

t esting to see if ive got the geo on loading a message . following this stock. holding at moment.potentially explosive share.am holding five similar low priced stocks.im impatient. Im like the monkey clutching sinbads shoulder as he crosses the river,nothing going to dislodge me till major movement in sp.this is my single largest holding and i believe its going to sing.been trading for several years on the side .first post ,basic computerskill, but ill get the hang of it. my thred name is ,harry the horse,but havent worked out how to get it up top .be gentleand i will respond.    
 remember----lifes great in paris in the summer time


----------



## vert (7 June 2007)

looks to be heading back up to 0.10 after bouncing 0.089 earlier today. hopefully this time it can break 0.105 and stay above 0.10


----------



## UPKA (7 June 2007)

vert said:


> looks to be heading back up to 0.10 after bouncing 0.089 earlier today. hopefully this time it can break 0.105 and stay above 0.10




almost impossible to break teh 10c mark unless something positive come out of the ann soon, 3m sell order in place, thicker than a bunker wall.


----------



## UPKA (7 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> almost impossible to break teh 10c mark unless something positive come out of the ann soon, 3m sell order in place, thicker than a bunker wall.




i spoke too soon, shame on me... wats happening, feels like a roller coaster ride.. buying interests building up like crazy, this stock is on speed!


----------



## vert (7 June 2007)

hmmmm well that bunker wall just got blown out of existance in one hit , how many more bombs are in store for the rest of the lines stacked up?


----------



## Ruprect (7 June 2007)

a repeat of last friday perhaps? im watching very closely to see if a big lot get dumped at once like happened then.

One thing that does happen here, is the buy orders, a few cents out of the sp, for a million or more shares. They come and go very quickly. Artificial support. 

It has been played with for some time, i cant say if thats the case today. All i know is that one day it should break into the teens...


----------



## aaronphetamine (7 June 2007)

Hahah yeah your right.. another unsuspecting jump.. I bailed at 10c this time.. Will re buy when it goes under 10c again.. It seems like its hitting alot or resistance on the 10.5c barrier atm.. which is to be expected.

I agree also that AAR cant really sustain much higher than 10.5c without an ann.. but what a great stock.. glad I could get home early today and by chance witness this!


----------



## UPKA (7 June 2007)

ok, that price spike lasted less than 10mins. i think everyone is expecting an ann real soon, thats why when a large order goes thru, ppl would think that the ann has prob been leaked, which leads to the buying frenzy. i have a feeling an ann will be made sometime this mth since the MD mentioned that an ann will be made be4 the quaterly report, which should be out in july.


----------



## Ruprect (7 June 2007)

I dont know if anyone saw that, but a buy order of 2 million shares came in at 4.04pm, at 10c. Withdrew the buy at 4.07pm. I call that funny buggers.


----------



## UPKA (7 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> I dont know if anyone saw that, but a buy order of 2 million shares came in at 4.04pm, at 10c. Withdrew the buy at 4.07pm. I call that funny buggers.




yeah i saw that too, i was thinking dont tell me the ann is gonna come out after the market is closed! cos i didn't get a chance to re-enter yet!


----------



## aaronphetamine (7 June 2007)

Hahah yeah same thoughts flowed through my head as well UPKA.. I'm now hoping the SP comes back down to the mid to low 9's which I think it will do, like it has done every other time. It closed back down at 9.8c which is part of the way back.

My opinion of tomorrows version of events is that, just like earlier in this week, tomorrow will reach a high, higher than the opening price but then close down.. Say the high is 10.5.. might close at about 9.4-9.7c, and then its a long weekend for the australian markets.


----------



## henry vanderhave (7 June 2007)

0.10  at 4pm  gotta love it. around 4million on sell at 10.50cents. that could get rolled over very rapidly the way its going. maybe not tomorrow ,but soon.iwant to buy new house out of this one.missed several by exiting too soon in other shares hope not to repeat mistake.this ones feels go ooood    oh yeah  .   and remember , dont forget------that paris is great in the summer time


----------



## BUY&SELL (7 June 2007)

oK lets take bets when it breaks 10.5 and hits 11c. I'll be first and put my neck out and say tomorrow(fri 8th). If you take the emotion out of the stock and forget announcements, it is just begging to break 10.5 and it's getting tight at the top. Friday last day before long weekend and I think US market will pick up tonight and give us a good lead in the morning. Hence a good start and will hit 10c in first hour. Only 1.6 mill before 10.5.

I still think the big move will not come until sep/oct, but it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Purd2 (7 June 2007)

henry vanderhave said:


> 0.10  at 4pm  gotta love it. around 4million on sell at 10.50cents. that could get rolled over very rapidly the way its going. maybe not tomorrow ,but soon.iwant to buy new house out of this one.missed several by exiting too soon in other shares hope not to repeat mistake.this ones feels go ooood    oh yeah  .   and remember , dont forget------that paris is great in the summer time




Harry The Horse!!!! Love it. I read all Damon Runyons stories at boarding school. Got into trouble for laughing so loud in the dorm! I have 4 or 5 of his books in the cupboard! Cheers Purdy


----------



## aaronphetamine (7 June 2007)

Ok BUY&SELL ill take on that bet  a friendly bet ofcourse, and ill say that AAR surpases 10c max's at 10.5c like today and then slips back to about 9.7c by close, maybe even a bit lower 

But either way, for the mnth of june.. lets just say im glad i took AAR in the ASF mnthly stock tip bets!

In my eyes, this break is nothing differnet to the last 4 or 5 its had to the 10 and 10.5c marks in the last mnth.


----------



## BUY&SELL (8 June 2007)

well forget what I said about the US market giving us a good lead, it's down-down-down and the spi is not looking good. I won't take my bet back but think it will prob go to mid-high 8's.


----------



## Lucky_Country (8 June 2007)

Dont forget Friday afternoons are usually a good time for AAR especially the last hout of trading and with a long weekend upon us may see some real action late on maybe an announcement after close too spice things up o tuesday morning


----------



## UPKA (8 June 2007)

aaronphetamine i hope u bought back in today, i re-entered at open, now its slowly creeping up can't complain! the ann is due soon, i dont think i'll sell again, holding for teh long term goodies, ill kill myself if i sold  off and teh ann pops up the next morning or a trading halt!


----------



## aaronphetamine (8 June 2007)

Yeah UPKA i think the same thing as you when  I sell part / all of my holdings in AAR ! Yeah mate I re entered actually at 0.095 and ive got another order at 0.090, I dont know if the latter order will be purchased or not. 

But I mean today was a low day for the whole market, and looking at the last 5 jumps AAR has had in the last mnth or so, after every one she has slipped back in to the low 9's by the end of trading. and then a few days does nothing / gets a little lower... and then it shoots back up again. Its seems that more and more people realise this and are stopping it from going down as low again before she shoots right back up.

Therefore.. who knows when she will run again.. given good market conditions early next week.. It could be then!.. But again I cant really see it getting past 10.5.. But who knows ! AAR is a great stock !


----------



## vert (8 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> I dont know if anyone saw that, but a buy order of 2 million shares came in at 4.04pm, at 10c. Withdrew the buy at 4.07pm. I call that funny buggers.




1 mil came in at 0.097  now gone, i think most people are on to it, if you keep doin it every day.  maybe better luck next time hey


----------



## Rob_ee (8 June 2007)

vert said:


> 1 mil came in at 0.097  now gone, i think most people are on to it, if you keep doin it every day.  maybe better luck next time hey




Don't forget the 1.5 Mil at .098 that was on the screen at the same time and soon withdrawn as well...

In any case I bought some at .093 early on and had generally a good day with my other open positions even with the Dow down 200 and our market of 75....

Rob


----------



## Bluesky (12 June 2007)

Anyone watching AAR, finally got past 10.5 resistance now trying to break through .11c.

What a ripper


----------



## vert (12 June 2007)

yes watching with a big grin thanks especially when 3.9 mil at 0.105 went through. how far will it get by the close ? 0.115 - 0.12 will do me real nice for the day


----------



## Bluesky (12 June 2007)

And all this without an announcement too, who knows what the price will be at close. Not long now


----------



## UPKA (12 June 2007)

this time it doesnt look like a manipulated price spike, lots of buying interests, huge buy orders r lining up. i wonder if the report is leaked, lets see how it'll hold up tomorrow, and break the 12c mark, then we'll be clear for the blue sky!


----------



## Ruprect (12 June 2007)

Gotta agree there UPKA, this one did look genuine. An announcement is about all we need, im sick of seeing the pullback!


----------



## Lachlan6 (12 June 2007)

Its taken a short while, but (AAR) is now above that key resistance of $0.105. Huge volume today and now in blue sky so everything is looking good for AAR. I got in at $0.115. The OBV is looking spot on after breaking out today and the massive volume in the last month and a half means something major may be going on with AAR.


----------



## jtb (12 June 2007)

Didn't have enough gnads to top up this morn' but I must agree these big orders  that keep gobbling up the sell depth is surely more than punters ?
Maybe...
Best of luck all


----------



## aaronphetamine (12 June 2007)

Well dont I look quite the f*ckwit! hahah

I was at a conference today at Suncorp Plaza and all the while im nigglin my nails hoping that AAR didnt jump the gun and explode.. I didnt find out till just now and I was pissed off and happy at the same time.. Pissed off becuase I sold out again, thinking it would be like the multitude of other times when it didnt get past 10.5 and went down again.. and also happy becuase I did make another nice profit on AAR again today.

Indeed some big stuff is going down on AAR.. I love this stock.. I want to marry this stock and have its babies.. haha.

But seriously. I just looked at the market depth for AAR ( I know its after close and before pre open) but god damn it looks nice.. Looks like ill be jumping back on tomo alot higher than i expected.. but this time im definitly holding this baby

What are your thoughts on this stock for tomo and the week ? It def looks like it wont go back under 10.5 or 10c this week or indeed ever again ! lol. but who thinks it will continue to rise on no news ? It did have massive volume again today as well...

Love to hear all your thoughts and wish that i could be home all this week to watch it.. or at least have internet at work!

Aaron.


----------



## UPKA (12 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well dont I look quite the f*ckwit! hahah
> 
> I was at a conference today at Suncorp Plaza and all the while im nigglin my nails hoping that AAR didnt jump the gun and explode.. I didnt find out till just now and I was pissed off and happy at the same time.. Pissed off becuase I sold out again, thinking it would be like the multitude of other times when it didnt get past 10.5 and went down again.. and also happy becuase I did make another nice profit on AAR again today.
> 
> ...






Dont worry Aaron, i sold half of my holdings as soon as it went over 10c, bt bought back again as soon as i saw it went over 11c , i think it'll break the 12c mark tomorrow, bt hoping it'll hold there. without some sort of ann no one will ever know why the SP suddently jumped today. I have a feeling that someone know something abt the report, possibly someone onsite possibly saw teh drill samples?


----------



## Ang (12 June 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> OK - todays news is that I have spoken to Angus Pilmer, director of AAR. I asked if the commencement of drilling at Mandilla was in responce to the Ramelius find? he said no it was just a coincidence. I asked if they where expecting a Ramelius grade find? he said no, they have NOT found results at that level and they never expected to, but a good result nonetheless with 50,000 oz at a grade he would not tell me, but gave the suggestion of a  similar result to grades already found and reported at Mandilla. He said results will come out soon, ie. we will not have to wait as long as the quartaly report in June/july. So should be out soon.
> 
> For me the most interesting thing was his excitment about the Dalgaranga project in WA and some news pending on Uranium???? It's no secret about uranium in the area but I got the impression that major good news was coming from this project.
> 
> So if we get a result on 50,000oz of gold at Mandilla at an ok grade, what next for the sp?



I put money on it that it is Uranium that they found as per the above as all my Uranium stocks went up today, coupled with the increase of Gold price up last night and Friday, AAR had to go up. They would need to make an announcment this week or risk getting a nice speeding ticket. Anyone got a target price?
kind regards
Ang


----------



## BUY&SELL (12 June 2007)

Ang said:


> I put money on it that it is Uranium that they found as per the above as all my Uranium stocks went up today, coupled with the increase of Gold price up last night and Friday, AAR had to go up. They would need to make an announcment this week or risk getting a nice speeding ticket. Anyone got a target price?
> kind regards
> Ang




YES I think it uranium. I,ve found some news which could be good  for AAR. Give me 20 mins and i'll post the news.


----------



## BUY&SELL (12 June 2007)

AAR's intrest in uranium is near mt. Magnet in the Yilgarn province. 

Today AEE - Aura Energy said it has a target for calcret - type uranium deposits in Yilgarn province, WA. It's main calcrete exploation focus to date has been wondinong uranium deposit near Mt. Magnet.

AEE's uranium is fact. into sp but not into AAR's. AEE is at about .40c. So for the Dalgaranga project alone- 40c Mandilla I think 50c - other projects 1.00- total $1.90???

http://www.mineweb.net/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=22089&sn=Detail

see what you think


----------



## Bluesky (13 June 2007)

I think the market had its peroid today, still looking good though. Buy & Sell i hope your right about the share price. Lots of potential here. Few other big companies around the Mt Magnet area.

Goodluck all


----------



## aaronphetamine (13 June 2007)

BUY&SELL, Hang Seng, Ang, UPKA and myself... I think we all beleive that AAR will go heaps further.. today was a very good day for AAR really.. maxed out at 12c only 2 days ago that would have seemd impossible.. Obviously there hasnt been a very good market this week so far and its possible AAR will pull back a biut.. but the sell side is pretty slim. AAR WILL run again very soon its just a matter of when.. and this time ill be holding! probably like other people which will help drive up the price more.

I re brought some today at 11c as i was out all day i couldnt get a feel as to how to market was going to open and go today. I really dont know where AAR will go tomo id say with in the range of 10.5 - 12.5c.

Id like to hear hang sengs thoughts on this, he's been a bit quiet round lately


----------



## TheAbyss (14 June 2007)

Very interesting buy and sell listings at the moment. Looks to me like it will open at 12.5. Today could be a good day.


----------



## moneymajix (14 June 2007)

Hit 13.5c - up over 14%



currently 12.5c 

There has been an increase from 6s not too long ago. This is on no news.

News expected regarding drilling results soon.

Already a gold producer and bringing in $.

Proximity to RMS.


----------



## moneymajix (14 June 2007)

Now we are hearing that it is possible that there might be a uranium find from Buy & Sell.

This is the post from 12 June.

AAR's intrest in uranium is near mt. Magnet in the Yilgarn province. 

Today AEE - Aura Energy said it has a target for calcret - type uranium deposits in Yilgarn province, WA. It's main calcrete exploation focus to date has been wondinong uranium deposit near Mt. Magnet.

AEE's uranium is fact. into sp but not into AAR's. AEE is at about .40c. So for the Dalgaranga project alone- 40c Mandilla I think 50c - other projects 1.00- total $1.90???

http://www.mineweb.net/mineweb/view/...2089&sn=Detail

see what you think

__________________________

Anyone have any thoughts on the above post?


----------



## BUY&SELL (14 June 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Now we are hearing that it is possible that there might be a uranium find from Buy & Sell.
> 
> This is the post from 12 June.
> 
> ...





All information on uranium can be found in aar report on the asx website. Please look for yourself. Please also look at my post from 31st may & 4th june. aar is open for people to contact them with investor inquires, they will not tell you anything thats not public knowledge. When I contacted Angus at aar I told him I was in ASF and it was fine for me to post the information he gave me.

Saying that you must do your own reseach I am not giving you inside information or investment advice


----------



## BUY&SELL (14 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> aaronphetamine i hope u bought back in today, i re-entered at open, now its slowly creeping up can't complain! the ann is due soon, i dont think i'll sell again, holding for teh long term goodies, ill kill myself if i sold  off and teh ann pops up the next morning or a trading halt!




So UPKA did you take the money & run or did you stay strong & hold. I've given myself a target but it's hard when you see so much profit.


----------



## UPKA (14 June 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> So UPKA did you take the money & run or did you stay strong & hold. I've given myself a target but it's hard when you see so much profit.




haha I bought back as soon as it popped 11.5c couple of days ago, i knew that was a point of no return, and its still looking strong, hopefully the ann will come out soon.


----------



## aaronphetamine (14 June 2007)

BOYSSSSSS!!!

What a great day my portfolio inceased alot today! Very happy jan !!!

Very happy with AAR, what a great stock..Yes it looks as if this ann is going to be awesome! I popped back in at 11c the other day and as i said, im not selling for some time! and its done brilliantly today. There is alot of volume and alot of buyers as well...I think we could be seeing new highs again tomorrow as well!

AAR still a great buy as well, im going to re enter with another parcel probably tomorrow as well.


----------



## henry vanderhave (14 June 2007)

closed at .13c. bought a parcel at .11 yesterday and sold another dud today and bought another 30000.this share has risen 100% sincelast few weeks.this share is like an oil well building pressure,getting set to Go you good thing! want to get deposit for new house out of this, so holding and will buy in as share price goes forward.feels good and is now my single biggest holding.Keep the faith


----------



## Ang (16 June 2007)

henry vanderhave said:


> closed at .13c. bought a parcel at .11 yesterday and sold another dud today and bought another 30000.this share has risen 100% sincelast few weeks.this share is like an oil well building pressure,getting set to Go you good thing! want to get deposit for new house out of this, so holding and will buy in as share price goes forward.feels good and is now my single biggest holding.Keep the faith




Looks like a little bit of profit taking today and slight panick that this has gone so high and there has still been no announcment. That is good for us that are holding. 

If you wnat to put a deposit on a house Henry this will need to g above 18 cents which will then form a saucer and if you take the depth of the saucer then you are looking a 40 centish target. Let's all hope.
kind regards
ang


----------



## BUY&SELL (16 June 2007)

That's a great chart Ang. Not seen that before, I'd be interested in some information on this chart - do you have any web sites with information on it?

In a dilemma at the moment if to jump out at 20c (imoa will get 20c easy) or hold until 40-50c, which again imo i'm sure it can achieve in a longer time. Lot's of small players in, so lots of profit taking could spook the sp for a day or so after the announcement.

Have a look at AUZ chart, it's AAR's twin and a prediction of the future.


----------



## aaronphetamine (16 June 2007)

BUY&SELL, i think that selling off at 12c is maybe a bit low.. I think you could get away with it at 13c easily.. and then re buy back at 12c... I think AAR is going to go back to 13-13.5c on monday easily led by good market sentiment from positive trading in the USA on friday. As was said earlier, there was a little bit of profit taking happening, but it wasnt by me !

And ang... get graph youve produced there.. you definitly know alot of charting techniques which comes from expereince of looking for them!

Id like to add my own graph in here, and its my own elliot 5 wave analysis graph.. please all and especially ang if you know about elliot waves - critisize and critique it (as i am new).







As you can see, i think we are NEAR but not actually at the top of wave 3 yet.. and inside of wave 3 you can see a whole new set of elliot waves inside of it.. and in those smaller waves it looks like we could be at the top of wave 3.. which means there will be a small loss in SP which we did experience on friday.. this COULD continue into monday at a low of maybe 11.5-12c.. (ajnd i know that contradicts my own gut feeling earlier on - how i said monday could see the SP going to 13-13.5c) but then i can see it going back up to at least 14c this weeek easily, as we hit wave 4 and wave 5 begins.

SO - ill be placing a buy order at 11.5c on monday in the hope that it will get filled becuase after monday - wednesday i dont think we will be seeing 11.5c again.

If you wanted to profit take.. now would be a good time.. however the SP has already gone down over 1c.. so the profit takers are running out of time and are going to get less willing to sell as the SP creeps down a tiny bit more.. which will lead a re surgence of buyers into AAR and will shoot the SP well into new highs..

Obviously an announcement would shoot my wave analysis away as it WILL (in my books haha) send AAR shooting uptowards the sky!!!


----------



## BUY&SELL (16 June 2007)

aaron my idea was to jump off at 0.20cents not 12c. In anticipation that profit takers would bring it back down to about 15c, then jump back on. I have to admit i'm not much of a trader more a investor. If it goes to .50c my wife wants a nice little villa on the Gold Coast:remybussi

Nice chart too! What wonderful clever people in this aar forum


----------



## aaronphetamine (16 June 2007)

Sorry BUY&SELL i misread your post.. thought your 20c was 12c for some silly reason hahah.... and i havent even had any drinks yet either ! haha.

ohh yes WHEN it goes to 50c.. its not just your wife whose guna want a villa on the coast lol..
Have a good one 
Aaron.


----------



## Ang (16 June 2007)

Buysell, thanks for the compliment however your too kind, and Aaron great fibo Graph. I tend to keep it simple and not use Fibo numbers and so am no expert to see if the numbers are correct, however from what I have seen on Fibo graphs it looks alright to me. The best method of trading for me is Darvas, Ascending triangles, soucers and break of resistance. I tend to follow these sort of stocks with a 8,21 moving averge as shown on the graph attached weekly graph, this crossed up on the 21/05 and I would keep a parcel until the moving average starts moving down. I will only do this with mid caps like AAR abd AUZ that are making money as they seem to be safer than the real specs. 
Buy sell - if you want to know about Saucers and the method that I trade, give Pro Trader a call excellent progam and the tutorials are online If you give them a call and tell them that Angelo from Adealide recomended you 
ph 1300 666 767
kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (16 June 2007)

Ang said:


> Buysell, thanks for the compliment however your too kind, and Aaron great fibo Graph. I tend to keep it simple and not use Fibo numbers and so am no expert to see if the numbers are correct, however from what I have seen on Fibo graphs it looks alright to me. The best method of trading for me is Darvas, Ascending triangles, soucers and break of resistance. I tend to follow these sort of stocks with a 8,21 moving averge as shown on the graph attached weekly graph, this crossed up on the 21/05 and I would keep a parcel until the moving average starts moving down. I will only do this with mid caps like AAR abd AUZ that are making money as they seem to be safer than the real specs.
> Buy sell - if you want to know about Saucers and the method that I trade, give Pro Trader a call excellent progam and the tutorials are online If you give them a call and tell them that Angelo from Adealide recomended you
> ph 1300 666 767
> kind reg
> Ang



The attached graph shows a weekly graph and the two red lines are the 8,21 moving average.
kind regards
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (18 June 2007)

G'Day ladies and gentlemen just thoughts I'd drop back into the thread about my favourite stock.

It seems AAR is following the elliot wave pattern.. and it looks as thought it could have hit the bottom of the wave 4 and now will climb fairly fast to the top of wave 5 which i beleive (from analysing my graph -which was posted a few days ago), that the top of wave 5 could be at around 14.5-16.6c maybe even higher. 

so for tomorrow... slight slight chance that AAR will remain static or even drop to 10.5 but i wholly beleive that it will rise to between 12.5-13.5c.. I brought a small parcel at 11.5c today and ill be definitly buying some more tomo at 11c if i can manage to. AAR is about to take off again!

lets remember about the Uranium and all the gold !!!!


----------



## ta2693 (18 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> G'Day ladies and gentlemen just thoughts I'd drop back into the thread about my favourite stock.
> 
> It seems AAR is following the elliot wave pattern.. and it looks as thought it could have hit the bottom of the wave 4 and now will climb fairly fast to the top of wave 5 which i beleive (from analysing my graph -which was posted a few days ago), that the top of wave 5 could be at around 14.5-16.6c maybe even higher.
> 
> ...




Are you going to take profit in wave 5?
According to wave theory, there will be 3 successive down waves after 5 successive up waves.


----------



## aaronphetamine (18 June 2007)

Well when AAR releases an announcement, that will change everything. it will blow the wave out and shoot the SP upwards (In my opinion) and at the top of wave 5, yes i will take SOME profits, thats why i am buying up so much atm while it is cheap.

I'm not really worried about the corrective wave, it just represents another opportunity to buy at a cheap level. If i was to take profits at say 16c and then a few days later the price was back to 14c, id re buy and take advantage of the corrective wave sequence.

but what do i know..lol..AAR seems to jump every few days on no news and its been a few days since its last jump!


----------



## drillinto (19 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> G'Day ladies and gentlemen just thoughts I'd drop back into the thread about my favourite stock.
> 
> It seems AAR is following the elliot wave pattern.. and it looks as thought it could have hit the bottom of the wave 4 and now will climb fairly fast to the top of wave 5 which i beleive (from analysing my graph -which was posted a few days ago), that the top of wave 5 could be at around 14.5-16.6c maybe even higher.
> 
> ...




Where is the beef ?  Puh-leeze show us where is the pertinent information on AAR's uranium. Thanks m8


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 June 2007)

G'Day mate, I beleive people who have posted here and have had talkings on the phone or via email (cant remember) said AAR was now looking at Uranium as well as gold.. Might just have a scroll back through some pages to check that out.


----------



## Ang (19 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> G'Day mate, I beleive people who have posted here and have had talkings on the phone or via email (cant remember) said AAR was now looking at Uranium as well as gold.. Might just have a scroll back through some pages to check that out.




What does that mean?? What are you trying to say as I don't understand your question? Do you know something we don't??
kind reg
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 June 2007)

OK - todays news is that I have spoken to Angus Pilmer, director of AAR. I asked if the commencement of drilling at Mandilla was in responce to the Ramelius find? he said no it was just a coincidence. I asked if they where expecting a Ramelius grade find? he said no, they have NOT found results at that level and they never expected to, but a good result nonetheless with 50,000 oz at a grade he would not tell me, but gave the suggestion of a similar result to grades already found and reported at Mandilla. He said results will come out soon, ie. we will not have to wait as long as the quartaly report in June/july. So should be out soon.

For me the most interesting thing was his excitment about the Dalgaranga project in WA and some news pending on Uranium???? It's no secret about uranium in the area but I got the impression that major good news was coming from this project. 

As quoted from BUY&SELL.


----------



## UPKA (20 June 2007)

there is a strong build up of sell orders today, dunno if the 10c resistance can hold against the sellers, i think alot of ppl r running out of patience. if it goes below the 10c, i would be thinking to get some more. chances r, AAR will prob hit a good if not high grade result in Mandilla.


----------



## moneymajix (20 June 2007)

I must say there is some great info on this thread.

Thanks to aaronphetamine  and Ang.

I am looking forward to the results and expect they should be out soon as per aaronphetamine recent comments.

LOL


----------



## aaronphetamine (20 June 2007)

Ok so about todays trading on AAR, Ive got a few things to discuss and would like to hear others thoughts etc..

Firstly; the sell side is looking thin to 13c, excusing the immediate 11.5c mark, which in all honesty isnt that big really either. And to add on top of that the sell side is looking pretty dense, also excusing the 11c mark - Only in myu opinion becuase all the people buying at 11c are being brought. Which is good news for people still jumping on AAR at these new cheaper prices.

Secondly and now ill revert back to the technical analysis side of things, is that for the last two days of trade there has been a doji, and if you arent sure what one looks like then just open up a candlestick daily chart for AAR and there will be two there for today and yesterday. Now a doji means that there is indescision in the stock.. the buyers are buying and the sellers are selling leaving it equal.. the bulls or bears cant establish them selves, now depending on the trend of a stock a doji usually means there will be a reversal (USUALLY - a look at any stock shows that there are many doji's in up and downtrends)

the SP of AAR has been coming down since last week and is now 2.5c down from its maximum, so it seems that we are in a minor downtrend, which the MACD tends to argree with. but these last two dojis are jumping out saying "NO NO we arent in a downtrend any more - infact we are lost.. we dotn know where we are... we need some help to make us decide what to do" haha.. which is what the share holders have been doing.. not letting the price go below 11c on close.. and providing alot of buyer support to counteract all the sellers taking profits on the back of last weeks highs. for the past two days the sell sidehas been and lets face it - quite big... but the buyers have been thee snapping up all the bargains to be had. and it seems now as if the buyers have won.. the sell side is looking thin. so i think tomorrow could be interesting. 

Thirdly - the relative strength indicator is looking good.. heading down from being overbrought, into over sold which is good news for a gain in SP

And finally just that the buyers have been able to hold off all the sellers, therefore exhausting the sellers which is evident now.


What do i think - That the SP WILL rise tomorrow - if we can break through this ****ty little bit of crappy resistance at the 11.5c level - which is only 1.5mill shares which isnt hardly anything at all.. and ive brought in at 11.5 and its still quite cheap if you were to sell off at 13c there is some good profits to be had just like that... 

thoughts ????
Do you like what aaron has said ? Is aaron just talking out of his **** ??


----------



## UPKA (20 June 2007)

Hey Aaron, interesting to read the above post, I dont know anything about charts, mainly buying on fundermentals. From what I can see is that the sellers have decided to move to the higher ground today, bt the trade volume has been low lately, and price movement has been flat. which is not bad compared to when we were trying to break the 10c range, the SP fluctuated btw high 9s to the mid 8s. 

what really puzzled me is why the market suddently spiked up on no annoucements, from the 6s to now 10c, i dont think we'll see anymore price movement till the company releases something! for some reason i dont think we'll see any till the Quaterly report.


----------



## aaronphetamine (20 June 2007)

Mmmm good points UPKA and that was going to be another point of mine which i forgot to put in, about the SP remaining flat line, when after the last few surges in the past few weeks its dropped back.

Well when i say flat line i mean that it seems to be content with sitting between 10.5 and 11.5, mainly at 11c static.

Speaking of announcements UPKA, do you or anyone else know when one is due? I dont want to sound like the whiny forumer guy who all he does is ask ask ask when there is an ann coming out, haha but seriously, does any one know ? I remember reading a quarterly activites report around june/july, but I was meaning an ann about maybe gold prospects from drilling on the back of the RMS gold find ?.. Maybe I should email AAR.

UPKA, while I think youve got a really good point about big % price jumps on AAR being cooled off until there is an ann.. Id like to think that there are more to come(SP jumps), especially as time goes on and the time to an ann coming out get s shorter and shorter lol. 

This is pure speculation on my behalf but I definitly think there will be another jump to the 13-13.5c mark soon. :

Id feel like crap if i was to sell out one day and then before I could buy back in there was a great ann and the SP went through the roof.


PS- Hangseng hows it going mate ? Havent heard from you for a while!


----------



## BUY&SELL (20 June 2007)

I think all is well and good with the present sp.  It's moving in a classic formation. You can look at it in the following way:-

21/5     0.10c
consolidation over 7days-17%
28/5     0.083c


01/6     0.10c
consolidation over 5 days-8%
06/6     0.092c


14/6     0.13c
consolidation over 6days-15% (so far)
20/6    0.11c

So it should be about ready for it's next leg up this week IMO. The thing is AAR has now been re-rated and so many people have jumped on , some for sort term gains and most I think because IMO it's got fantastic prospects from now and well into the next few years; and if the've only found out about it because of RMS, then all well and good- so be it!


----------



## vert (20 June 2007)

aaron i have a parcel already and have been pretty keen to double up before the next announcement. at the end of today i thought along the same lines as you that it looks like the sellers are thinning out, its been hard to watch while on dayshift but i am of the same opinion that the sp will rise tomorrow or friday in anticipation of an annoucement, i will be buying more tomorrow and waiting for ann, let us know how you go with your email.

cheers


----------



## spartn (21 June 2007)

SP just went up 12% in the last 30 minutes, wonder if news is coming and the people in the know are buying, or are people just buying at these cheap prices.

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## UPKA (21 June 2007)

good call Aaron, its a shame i placed my sell order a bit too high, now gotta line up at 12.5c! funny stock this one, once in a while it gets a big of a mood swing, then a pull back! i guess now its in a better mood!


----------



## Bluesky (21 June 2007)

Yeah a nice little gain with not alot of volume.
Only 9+ million. See what happens Friday. Man i wish i had some available funds right now, bang it into AAR.


----------



## Ang (21 June 2007)

Snaped up 200,000 ontop of my 200,000 this morning averaging my price to 10 cents. This should see new highs tommorow as the FIBO's are working overtime. As to the 5th Fibo formation being the last, it will all depend if we see an announcement sometime soon. I might just have enoghfor another deposit on that house, once I am finished with this little baby.
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## Lucky_Country (21 June 2007)

Just so much happening at AAR right now !
Mandilla , Koongie Park, Dalangara, Victoria Downs, and still a very profitable company what more could you ask for


----------



## aaronphetamine (21 June 2007)

It was a good day boys, like was predicted by some people here, including myself 

Ang, I like your analysis there good work on that one and I cant wait for it to eventuate!

I really wish I could have commentated on the days happenings as they were happening, but alas i couldnt.. here i am now though.

Very good day overall, and I think tomorrow we will see 13.5c and most probably higher. only a small lot of 1.5m sell orders at 12.5 stopping AAR from hitting a now sort of resistance at 13c...The 13c barrier has gotten smaller over the last few days though, from around 3.5mill to around 2.5mill sell orders, I do beleive that will remain static if not drop tomorrow when AAR continues to eat away at the 12.5c mark. Im also very happy to see so many buy orders over the 1mill mark.. very encouraging and i definitly think after these announcements come out everyone will wish they could have put every penny into AAR at such cheap prices.

Going from my elliot wave analysis it seems as though AAR is now in the uptrend of possibly the wave 5, which will see prices rise to over 14c - most likely 14.5-16.5c in the next few days and possibly even higher.

And as others have said.. yes AAR - great fundamentals and prospects and look no matter how I look at it.. the mandilla prospect is going to have a crap load of gold at high grades.. whether of not it is as high grade as RMS or not

Aaron.


----------



## Ang (21 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> It was a good day boys, like was predicted by some people here, including myself
> 
> Ang, I like your analysis there good work on that one and I cant wait for it to eventuate!
> 
> ...



Thanks Aaron,
I lke your analysis if the day activities, as I am not so lucky to be able to do that I think it is important to understand that we understand that large buyers are buying up. I have the same target of 16.5 cents, The question is if they have Uranium, the sky will be the limit. If it is only gold then 16.5 cents. 
kind regards
Ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (21 June 2007)

Yes thats right angelo but i think we should make it clear to everyone about what you mean when you say if there is uranium then skies the limit, but if only gold then 16.5c.. I think that some people might be thinking from that, that 16.5c is the max the stock price will ever get.. but ofcourse you only mean in the very imminent future.

Even if it is only gold (which condtradicts what BUY&SELL has heard straight from the MD) then the SP will still rise a crap load, but obviously not all at once.

Im glad to see that you and I both seem to have the same imminent price levels the same, its good becuase we have both used vastly different T/A to come up with this.

Heres to a good Friday!


----------



## Ang (21 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Yes thats right angelo but i think we should make it clear to everyone about what you mean when you say if there is uranium then skies the limit, but if only gold then 16.5c.. I think that some people might be thinking from that, that 16.5c is the max the stock price will ever get.. but ofcourse you only mean in the very imminent future.
> 
> Even if it is only gold (which condtradicts what BUY&SELL has heard straight from the MD) then the SP will still rise a crap load, but obviously not all at once.
> 
> ...



Yes you are correct It is intersting that the different type of technical analysis provide for the same targets. Sorry about the confusion, I did mean shart term and agree with you that the long term price is not limited at 16.5 c
Happy Good Friday Everyboy
knod reg
ang


----------



## Ang (22 June 2007)

Holding well announcement shouldn't be that far away, with most stock down it looks like this one is happy to st arrond 12 to 12.5 cents with some large orders going through. Wouldn't be surprised if it tests the 13 cents at close today.
kind regards
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (22 June 2007)

Mm yeah it did hold well today, very low volume traded though which suggests that people didnt want to buy or sell much.. Seems like some consolidation happening, Good to see a 12c buy side build a little again


----------



## jtb (24 June 2007)

if we disregard the gold and the U3o8 rumours and focus on the upcoming PFS re: lead,zinc & Ag.

After a quick scan comparing AAR with TNG's big news deposit (todays sunday times) I see AAR's -

5Mt @ 7.0 % Zn
          0.7 % Pb
         >20.0% Ag

Appears at least the equivalent of TNG's -

10MT @ 3.0 % Zn
            0.7 % Pb
            5.5% Ag

Obviously haven't accounted for AAR's 1.0% copper nor other assets (either way).
Main item of interest was TNG's recent run and 130Mil MC compared to AAR's 60Mil MC.
I've got a 20c target on AAR whereas the above alludes to 25C

Any TNG holders able to fill me in?????
As mentioned just a quick scan after the footy with a few under the belt


----------



## Bluesky (25 June 2007)

Morning all, just found something that could be in the upcoming announcement.
There was 2 licenses granted to AAR in the NT.


jtb - TNG has also been granted license

1st license - 
*NOTICE OF GRANT OF AN EXPLORATION LICENCE*
Title Type and Number: Exploration Licence 25423
Granted: 07 March 2007, for a period of 6 Years
Area: 498 Blocks, 1642.00 sq kms
Locality: VICTORIA RIVER DOWNS
Name of Holder/s: 100% ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES

2nd license - 
*NOTICE OF GRANT OF AN EXPLORATION LICENCE*
Title Type and Number: Exploration Licence 25422
Granted: 07 March 2007, for a period of 6 Years
Area: 465 Blocks, 1491.00 sq kms
Locality: MOUNT SANFORD
Name of Holder/s: 100% ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES


And you can check this site too, link is below, then on page 4.

http://www.nt.gov.au/dpifm/Minerals_Energy/Content/File/Mining_Notices/MN11-07.pdf

Hopefully an exciting few weeks ahead

Thankyou www.google.com


----------



## UPKA (25 June 2007)

Good find bluesky, bt the license was granted in March, why didnt they make the annoucement back then? looks like two large blocks of land, any ideas what they r looking for there?


----------



## Ang (25 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> OK - todays news is that I have spoken to Angus Pilmer, director of AAR. I asked if the commencement of drilling at Mandilla was in responce to the Ramelius find? he said no it was just a coincidence. I asked if they where expecting a Ramelius grade find? he said no, they have NOT found results at that level and they never expected to, but a good result nonetheless with 50,000 oz at a grade he would not tell me, but gave the suggestion of a similar result to grades already found and reported at Mandilla. He said results will come out soon, ie. we will not have to wait as long as the quartaly report in June/july. So should be out soon.
> 
> For me the most interesting thing was his excitment about the Dalgaranga project in WA and some news pending on Uranium???? It's no secret about uranium in the area but I got the impression that major good news was coming from this project.
> 
> As quoted from BUY&SELL.




As a large holder of AAR shares I thought I would call the Director, Mr Angas Pilmar and see if he has spoken to you and has mentioned any of the content you claim. He is a staight shooter and denies ever speaking to you and was annoyed that this sort of ramping is accuring and made it clear that the anouncements will be made when they are made to the stock exchange not by shareholders obtaining information from him or any other company Officers. He did say he is too busy finalising end of year results and yes they have made an good profit and the drilling results will be announced when they become available for all to see, not by an individual shareholder ringing him to get the leg up.

I don't feel you you should make up that sort of ramping in this forum if it is not true. This stock is an exceptional stock and will be a winner in the next week or so, however I am disappointed that a member of this forum can make up a story to ramp the stock up when it doesn;t need it. 

Kind regards
Ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (25 June 2007)

Well dont look at me, I didnt say it or obtain this information. It was a direct quote from another Forumer here.

Discuss that with him


----------



## Ang (25 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well dont look at me, I didnt say it or obtain this information. It was a direct quote from another Forumer here.
> 
> Discuss that with him




Sorry Aaron, this was meant for Buy Sell who quoted Mr Pilmer. I should have gone back to the original message and did the reply from there. 
kin regards
Ang


----------



## drasicjazz (25 June 2007)

hey is anyone looking suspicious at the seller site here
i can t help myself but there is a lot of sellers depth here
i shouldn't compare but it's like a roman road(cobblestone), very messy compare to DIO 's road ahead 
maybe some Caesar out here can give me his thoughts?

cheers


----------



## cuttlefish (25 June 2007)

jtb said:


> if we disregard the gold and the U3o8 rumours and focus on the upcoming PFS re: lead,zinc & Ag.
> 
> After a quick scan comparing AAR with TNG's big news deposit (todays sunday times) I see AAR's -
> 
> ...




I held TNG for a while but took profits a while back and have continued to hold AAR the reasons outlined above being one of them.  AAR has a JORC indicated resource that is significant and in advanced pre-feasability.  TNG on the other hand is likely to significantly expand their resource with followup drilling, and also if their MVT theory proves correct, find repetitions of similar stuff.  Its also a shallow easily open pit mined resource *if* they get approval to mine it one day (my understanding is that a historical aspect of the exploration lease is that it at some stage was a sensitive site from a native title perspective, not sure if that could prove an issue down the track.)  Not sure about infrastructure, transport issues in that area, haven't researched it.

Arguably AAR could also find repeating lenses for the VMS style zinc deposits at koongie park alongside the existing Onedin and Sandiego deposits (there are already other known deposits on the lease that have had good zinc intersects).  

I believe AAR is closer to the possibility of mining than TNG because they are already in advanced pre-feasability and metallurgical testing. TNG on the other hand has a potentially more economically mineable resource if they get towards that stage. 

Also worth noting that AAR is currently generating its own cashflow from a small but profitable gold mining operation at Mandilla which is reducing or eliminating the need to raise capital by issuing more shares - this is a significant factor in the period between exploration and development.  (The Mandilla operation also has potential to expand if current exploration finds more gold).


----------



## Bluesky (25 June 2007)

Good work Ang.
Its not going to influence the price by ramping about it. (not much anyway)

I dont have a clue what they would be looking for in NT but still its good news for AAR and shows they are not messing about.

Mr Pilmer is also involved with the *Red Centre Uranium Limited IPO*, which still hasnt listed yet. 

Wondering if that has anything to do with the land in NT. JV, Spinoff or something.


----------



## Ang (25 June 2007)

I have just done my scans and they have confirmed the 16.5 cent target that we were estimating on previous threads. A Daily Darvas formation is another patern that has emerged out of this stock, which shows a break of 13.5 cents should see a 16.5cent target plus. The good thing about darvas boxes is that you can have more than one box forming and therefore there are periods of accumulation. For instance if this breaks 13.5 cents a buy will trger off with a stop loss at 10 cents. As long as the 10 cents isn;t breached then it is a continued hold and possible accumulation if it forms another box. If the 10 cent isn;t breached this week or the 13.5 cent hasn't broken out, then it will form a weekly Darvas box as that would be 4 weeks it has been between 10 cents and 13.5 cents. Nicolas Darvas would have loved this stock even though he was mainly into Blue chip Tech stocks. 
Now Mr Buy Sell, All of this did not come from the director, it is all about technical trading. 
Good call Blue Sky making that link by directors, do i need to check?? 
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Bluesky (25 June 2007)

Hehe, no need to check mate. This sexy company doesnt need any ramping up. Oops did i just ramp it.

Hope it doesnt go up too soon as i need to make some funds available in the next week or so. Your holding a fair bit Ang, would be nice to have that much.


----------



## aaronphetamine (25 June 2007)

I love this Darvas Box analysis, I think Ill have to spend some time reading up and learning about it

and ang, thanks for posting your dealings with the managing director of AAR.

Honestly, I was a litte sad to see AAR down today, In my mind I wa so sure it would reach 13c today.. But all in good time, yeah ?

I'm also a little peeved becuase I had planned on buying into DIO today, but my internet stopped working last night  crappy TPG net.. and I wasnt able to up my buy order from 10c to 10.5 and so i missed the ride to 12.5  oh well.. theres no reason to bring this happy thread down ! haha.

It seems like AAR is skimming its new support line of 11-11.5c.


----------



## Ang (25 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> I love this Darvas Box analysis, I think Ill have to spend some time reading up and learning about it
> 
> and ang, thanks for posting your dealings with the managing director of AAR.
> 
> ...




Yes defenetly showing support at 11 cents, i though it migh even go to 10.5 cents and may still do that before it's next move up. the whole market was down today due to wall street and the resurse sector. Not sure why gold stocks like this were affected as gold went slightly up. Anyway confident this baby is heading in the right direction
kind regards
Angelo


----------



## aaronphetamine (25 June 2007)

Just thought I'd post a straight forward graph for AAR - ive been in the mood to make graphs tonight haha.

It is just showing support and resistance lines and also it doesnt include todays day of trading, but it still lies with in the range, so its all good !






And yes, there is alot of support around 11c. Ive get the morning off work so we will see how it all pans out tomorrow morning.

Aaron.


----------



## Ang (26 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Just thought I'd post a straight forward graph for AAR - ive been in the mood to make graphs tonight haha.
> 
> It is just showing support and resistance lines and also it doesnt include todays day of trading, but it still lies with in the range, so its all good !
> 
> ...




Hope your still hanging in there Aaron, as long as it doesn't go below 10 cents and at this stage it looks like a support of about 10.5 cents like the attached graph. Might be a chance to buy cheap, even though some one made the close 10.5 cents as there were only 10,000 shares traded at todays close of 10.5 cents and that was done in the last 10 minutes
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## drillinto (26 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Just thought I'd post a straight forward graph for AAR - ive been in the mood to make graphs tonight haha.
> 
> It is just showing support and resistance lines and also it doesnt include todays day of trading, but it still lies with in the range, so its all good !
> 
> ...




Notwithstanding your best encouragement AAR keeps going South

Is AAR the real thing or just a DUD ?


----------



## UPKA (26 June 2007)

drillinto said:


> Notwithstanding your best encouragement AAR keeps going South
> 
> Is AAR the real thing or just a DUD ?




Keeps going south? u obviously havent been following this stock, it has jumped from 6c to 11c in few mths, its certainly no dud! js holding on the next ann, which will push this baby further.


----------



## Ang (26 June 2007)

drillinto said:


> Notwithstanding your best encouragement AAR keeps going South
> 
> Is AAR the real thing or just a DUD ?




A Dud ?? Well you show me a small cap mining stock that is making money (over $12M pa) and uses that money to do more exploring, which eleviates the company continuing to raise money, dialuting the share price. AAR is just going through it's weekily cycle ready for it's next move up. The stock market is in general is on a downward trend, unless there are stocks with good news that has been announced. That is all that is missing with this one is an announcment to make it's new high. 
kind reg
ang


----------



## jtb (26 June 2007)

Try turning the chart around the right way mate as she looks the goods to me If everything went up this quick I'd be happy man


----------



## jtb (27 June 2007)

Boy its a warzone today- mega off screen activity.
After watching the funny buggers carry on with CVN and NWE at these levels I'm  sure this will be worth the admission


----------



## moneymajix (27 June 2007)

10c

Is this going any lower?

Buying opportunity?

Based on charts etc it should be going to 18c or thereabouts.


----------



## Bluesky (27 June 2007)

Dont think it will go below .10c unless some hobnob is playing with the stock.
Although last 2 resistance levels were broken its going to be hard to break 4million @.10c buyers atm.

IMO

Wheres the cash when i need it most


----------



## henry vanderhave (27 June 2007)

My yiew only,but I see this as great buy in opportunity.Backing my words just sold half BLR holding to soak up more AAR at 10.5c .AAR are now my biggest single holding on fundamentals for me,they are a winner.Many others have run am hoping this will as well.Gold Zinc Copper Lead Silver the bag of multi colored jellybeans.Remember,keep the faith,be strong.Also hold IMR and FWLO


----------



## jtb (27 June 2007)

Yeah well I hope we're right.
That 60 to 30mil MC (on CVN and NWE for me anyway) saw all sorts of funny things going on and then promptly took off. CVN in particular straight to 170mill MC  .
I think Au results will be an immediate impulse on this and would be very surprised if we don't see some high grade results (even if their narrow).
First raw nugget I ever saw was NW of Widgiemooltha and saw lots of VG (from isolated nuggety transported zones) in the general vicinity.
Gotta come from somewhere

Recommended Troy resources (@ 21c ) to a dude in the Menzies pub  on the trip down from Sandstone.
Never did buy them myself........................... 

Maybe this time


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

Some one swallowed up 2M in one go at 10cents, wiping all the buyers at 10 cents. The guys in the know are snapping them up at any signs of weakness
kind reg
ang


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

What is going on here all stocks are crashing in the afternoon session, including aur little baby AAR. I am now in the "Poo", however i won;t sell as she will bounce back once the announcements are out
kind reg Ang


----------



## Ruprect (27 June 2007)

Had a tiny order in at 9.4c to top up, not really expecting it to get filled - but it did.

Curious why this is being sold off with assay results from Mandilla due soon. But, i still think the way this has traded in the last few weeks, an entry point in the 9's isnt too bad at all.


----------



## Bluesky (27 June 2007)

Could this be a tactic, see this thread

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7319


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Could this be a tactic, see this thread
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7319




I shouldn;t have told everybody the stop loss was 10 cents, as i would think that the sell off bellow 10 cents was triggered by auto stop losses, especially whil most have bought between 10.5 and 13.5 cents. I will weathe the storm and wait for those minipulators in the new financial year starting to force the price back up. 
kind reg
ang


----------



## crombo97 (27 June 2007)

I just topped again up at .094
Bring on the Announcement!!! i cant wait
When are you guys expecting the next Ann


----------



## drasicjazz (27 June 2007)

i got some more at 0.092 
lets hope it was a good thing....
but it s a very very red day today for me 
only SSC is up at the minuit
as i see it 
buying time is on...
cheers and good luck in this sea of red day


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

Lots of knife catching going on here.  The fall in the XAO might not stop here gents, and will take everything with it. Maybe. 

Old Chinese proverb: "Bottom pickers get dirty fingers!" 

Good luck.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Based on charts etc it should be going to 18c or thereabouts.



Money, sorry if you have provided this analysis in the past, but I can't see how you get a target of 18 cents. Can you please provide the detail? Cheers.


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

Not good, all stock are in red for me today part from, MRX, QTK, MTS. with the Market down so low 120 points these sort  of small caps are going to be hit hard. We should see some resistance at 8.9 cents on this one and it may at take a while before it recovers, however it will recover, as they do have a good cash flow of $12M pa and as the MD stated a good end of financial year result with a profit, the only thing is we need to wait to this time in July for that result and i would say July would be a series of announcments that should see AAR back up there. I still have my target at 16.5 cents as per my previous posts.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## Bluesky (27 June 2007)

It might struggle to get back up to .13c with an announcement. It might take a while starting all over again but remember RMS announcement.
Hope it stays below 10c till next week so i can top up myself.
I read somewhere that this end of financial year time could be good to pick up some bargains
Kennas thanks for the warning, this could keep going south too so stop losses are important. Be careful holders and goodluck.


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

Well the only thing now to do on this one is to follow the 8,21 moving avergae line as this is the only good thing left to follow if you following the Chart. As shown on the attached graph those lines have not crossed down and on todays fall there has not been a deviation down yet recorded . With this in mind and the fundementals looking good i will hang in there and weather the storm in the next few days.
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (27 June 2007)

jesus christ! 

I cant really say much than what the other good people on here have already said, so this thread is mainly just to register my presence here after a surprising day with AAR and the whole market in general !

Well I know that this is a great buying time for AAR and I WILL be buying some more shares in AAR.. to add on to the now very big parcel I own.

Like ang and others have said, AAR is a good company with some anns out soon. There was also alot of volume today.

Aaron.


----------



## ideaforlife (27 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> jesus christ!
> 
> I cant really say much than what the other good people on here have already said, so this thread is mainly just to register my presence here after a surprising day with AAR and the whole market in general !
> 
> ...




Hi Guys, can we summarize the behaviours of these large buys and sells here today, after all, there must be some psychological activities and desires behind each trading, be it proft taking, panicking selling or "herd instint". If we can understand this then sure we have a better chance of knowing what's happening next?


----------



## aaronphetamine (27 June 2007)

Yeah good point ideaforlife.. well In my eyes i see it, as hert instinct and panic selling. Becuase I cant really see any other justification for a stock like AAR to go down by that much in the last 2 days. 

In my eyes, and i know other people here share the same view as me, It WILL definitly rise up again.. Im not worried at all

I mean yes ok it did go down 1.2c today, but think about it, only a fortnight ago it went up over 2c in one day, so if it can go up 2c in one day, it can go down 1.2c in one day as well.. the sell side is quite thin all the way up to 10c so i think it was panic selling.

I think pick up a bargain while it can be had. AAR did drop down to 9.1 but then it was brought back up to 9.3, so there are buyers there. just probably not as many from the fall today and the general market sentiment.

I remember weeks ago when AAR reached 10.5c after being in the 6c range only the fortnight before, after it got to 10.5c it spend the next week / 2 weeks back tracking to the low 8cent range, and i was too silly to pick up more shares and then the next thing i knew, it flew to 10.5c again !


----------



## Bull121 (27 June 2007)

Wow current price seems a bargain

Anyone know when the next announcement is expected and what its reporting on?

Thanks guys


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

ideaforlife said:


> Hi Guys, can we summarize the behaviours of these large buys and sells here today, after all, there must be some psychological activities and desires behind each trading, be it proft taking, panicking selling or "herd instint". If we can understand this then sure we have a better chance of knowing what's happening next?




Go to this web site and put in aar and the story unfolds on the sales today, nearly haf the trade was between 9.9 cents - 10.5 cents, with big volumes the rest of the day was a lot of small investers stop losses being triggered, as follows:

http://stocknessmonster.com/stock-trades?S=ADY&E=ASX 



400 - 411 4:10:58 pm 9.3 659,000 0.1 $61,287 12 
387 - 399 3:58:55 pm 9.2 1,570,000 0.1 $144,440 13 
384 - 386 3:52:50 pm 9.3 130,000 0.1 $12,090 3 
383 3:48:34 pm 9.2 36,180 0.1 $3,329 1 
378 - 382 3:48:34 pm 9.3 135,500 0.1 $12,602 5 
375 - 377 3:46:05 pm 9.2 100,000 0.1 $9,200 3 
372 - 374 3:44:56 pm 9.3 87,000 0.1 $8,091 3 
364 - 371 3:44:10 pm 9.2 384,595 0.1 $35,383 8 
357 - 363 3:42:08 pm 9.1 405,000 0.1 $36,855 7 
352 - 356 3:38:24 pm 9.2 229,021 0.1 $21,070 5 
348 - 351 3:37:53 pm 9.3 351,320 0.1 $32,673 4 
335 - 347 3:35:19 pm 9.4 757,384 0.1 $71,194 13 
331 - 334 3:19:00 pm 9.5 215,000 0.1 $20,425 4 
328 - 330 3:05:58 pm 9.4 248,250 0.1 $23,335 3 
323 - 327 3:04:42 pm 9.3 446,216 0.1 $41,498 5 
322 2:49:54 pm 9.4 12,000 0.2 $1,128 1 
319 - 321 2:49:16 pm 9.2 1,086,540 0.1 $99,962 3 
307 - 318 2:48:24 pm 9.1 848,676 0.1 $77,230 12 
300 - 306 2:43:39 pm 9.2 763,460 0.1 $70,238 7 
279 - 299 2:43:34 pm 9.3 1,469,134 0.1 $136,629 21 
276 - 278 2:29:00 pm 9.4 94,190 0.1 $8,854 3 
271 - 275 2:24:00 pm 9.5 250,000 0.1 $23,750 5 
267 - 270 2:10:18 pm 9.4 500,000 0.1 $47,000 4 
266 2:08:46 pm 9.5 40,000 0.2 $3,800 1 
263 - 265 2:02:13 pm 9.3 108,077 0.1 $10,051 3 
257 - 262 2:02:13 pm 9.4 650,000 0.1 $61,100 6 
251 - 256 2:00:37 pm 9.5 422,150 0.1 $40,104 6 
250 1:51:27 pm 9.6 50,000 0.1 $4,800 1 
244 - 249 1:48:24 pm 9.5 408,850 0.2 $38,841 6 
242 - 243 1:39:35 pm 9.3 94,875 0.1 $8,823 2 
239 - 241 1:39:35 pm 9.4 164,417 0.3 $15,455 3 
237 - 238 1:38:37 pm 9.7 40,150 0.3 $3,895 2 
227 - 236 1:37:48 pm 9.4 1,900,000 0.1 $178,600 10 
226 1:31:38 pm 9.5 8,000 0.1 $760 1 
222 - 225 1:29:41 pm 9.4 82,369 0.1 $7,743 4 
221 1:28:16 pm 9.5 50,000 0.1 $4,750 1 
216 - 220 1:28:10 pm 9.4 300,000 0.1 $28,200 5 
208 - 215 1:28:00 pm 9.5 1,028,700 0.1 $97,727 8 
206 - 207 1:21:16 pm 9.4 350,976 0.1 $32,992 2 
204 - 205 1:20:44 pm 9.5 100,000 0.2 $9,500 2 
203 1:19:04 pm 9.7 2,631 0.2 $255 1 
198 - 202 1:19:04 pm 9.5 1,000,000 0.2 $95,000 5 
196 - 197 1:18:02 pm 9.7 115,000 0.2 $11,155 2 
189 - 195 1:15:45 pm 9.5 1,410,000 0.1 $133,950 7 
188 1:12:51 pm 9.6 90,000 0.1 $8,640 1 
187 1:12:51 pm 9.7 500,000 0.1 $48,500 1 
183 - 186 1:11:19 pm 9.8 270,000 0.4 $26,460 4 
174 - 182 1:05:43 pm 9.4 558,576 0.1 $52,506 9 
168 - 173 1:05:36 pm 9.5 440,000 0.1 $41,800 6 
166 - 167 1:05:32 pm 9.6 56,429 0.2 $5,417 2 
164 - 165 1:05:32 pm 9.8 60,000 0.2 $5,880 2 
159 - 163 1:04:49 pm 9.6 303,571 0.1 $29,143 5 
155 - 158 1:04:46 pm 9.7 250,000 0.1 $24,250 4 
150 - 154 1:03:01 pm 9.8 250,000 0.1 $24,500 5 
141 - 149 12:54:14 pm 9.9 1,102,661 0.1 $109,163 9 
138 - 140 12:39:30 pm 10 73,700 0.1 $7,370 3 
133 - 137 12:25:12 pm 9.9 209,000 0.1 $20,691 5 
116 - 132 12:23:48 pm 10 3,024,132 0.5 $302,413 17 
109 - 115 11:19:41 am 10.5 446,333 0.5 $46,865 7 
30 - 108 10:48:10 am 10 7,649,606 0.5 $764,961 79 
1 - 29 10:05:54 am 10.5 1,205,600   $126,588 29


----------



## drasicjazz (27 June 2007)

hey ang
what a day hey...
i saw between 12:05 and 12:20 no transactions  the only thing that i could see was that the buyvolume gradually dipt from +4mil till about 2
was that buyers redrawing their buyoffer or does that happen when big volumes are getting transferred before dispaying the accual sale of the 3 milj

 do i make any sence here???
cheers


----------



## jtb (27 June 2007)

Bull121 said:


> Wow current price seems a bargain
> 
> Anyone know when the next announcement is expected and what its reporting on?
> 
> Thanks guys




Hmmmmm, long time follower of the stock hey?

I'm assuming it was traders taking their profits today (this arv'y) as a hedge against negative sentiment across the board.

Interesting times, alot can happen by Fri


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

Bull121 said:


> Wow current price seems a bargain
> 
> Anyone know when the next announcement is expected and what its reporting on?
> 
> Thanks guys




You should ask Buy Sell he seems tohave a direct line to the Managing Director LOL
I feel we have the results of the gold grade coming out first which may or may not be the same good grade as the mine next door. This should be in the next week or so early July, as that is when the quaterly report is due,  then we have the final end of year report late July and some where in between we should see what they are doing with Uranium. So plenty of upside, just don't listen to reports that peaple think they know what the reports say as this will be only known days before they are announced, once you see the volume starting to move again.
kind reg
ang


----------



## henry vanderhave (27 June 2007)

What can I say.Nothings changed but the price.Fundamentals have not altered.Picked up a heap today and will get more tomorrow.Its hard to find a quality cheap stock and I think this will go.PMRO that price went south but it doesnt worry me.Tomorrow average down then wait for rebound.For me a buy in point.Cheers.Keep the faith.


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> hey ang
> what a day hey...
> i saw between 12:05 and 12:20 no transactions  the only thing that i could see was that the buyvolume gradually dipt from +4mil till about 2
> was that buyers redrawing their buyoffer or does that happen when big volumes are getting transferred before dispaying the accual sale of the 3 milj
> ...




It looked like there was going to be resistance below 10 cents, however as lunch time came and this is generally when prices are lower as the brokers go to lunch, the stop losses started trigering off. I would say that most had their stop  losses at 10 cents and the ones that were not auto, would have panniced and sold. We just need to be patient on this on know as what we have experienced on the past three to four days and especially today is two months woth of selling at the last week of the end of financial year. Look at the all ordinary graph. Normally Go away in May and sell in June did not happen this year, however it is happening this week. I will give my example I am offloading in the next two days about $10,000 in losses to ease my capital gain for the year, however there is one stock I won't be selling and that is "AAR"
kind reg
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (27 June 2007)

For some one who is very new to the markets, its really quite a reassurance to see all of you very positive for AAR, In my mind I beleive it all as well, but its good to see that all of you have alot of faith in AAR too.

Quite interesting to check out the trades today, It def looks like in the 9s is a bargain then, since the main sell off to the los 9's was for the most part involuntary, indeed the sell side isnt too big till 10c.

Well im first to admit that my Elliot Wave analysis was screwed.. haha no other way to put it. With the Elliot Wave some stocks seem to have alot of points for the wave points, all that it means was that the point ive put were wrong, and thats some thing that you cant really predict. all this means is i have to go back and re define the waves, and re check that i can still produce an elliot wave analysis from it.

Ang, what does this mean to your darvas box theory ? are you able to discount anomalies, if this turns out to be one ?

But yeah, a great stock and ill be putting in a buy order tomo morning b4 i go to work most probably. and looking forward to the ann's.

Aaron.


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

Just to put things in prospective, AAR is a gold producer when I have a good gold stock like this one I always comapre it to the Gold bulion graph. For thos of you that are not aware there is a stock called Gold as attached, this stock moves in the exact way as the price of gold bulion does on the market. the stock does not mine or anythong it is a cheaper way fo buying the gold bullion. 5 days ago this was at $78 it has gone to $75.92 today. This was as high as $80 in early June, so AAR has out performed the Gold price and is now down like Gold is down. We need to also keep an eye on the gold price as that may have a bearing fact on this stock, especially if it starts going back to $80-$90 or $700/oz
kind reg
Ang


----------



## Ang (27 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> For some one who is very new to the markets, its really quite a reassurance to see all of you very positive for AAR, In my mind I beleive it all as well, but its good to see that all of you have alot of faith in AAR too.
> 
> Quite interesting to check out the trades today, It def looks like in the 9s is a bargain then, since the main sell off to the los 9's was for the most part involuntary, indeed the sell side isnt too big till 10c.
> 
> ...





Darvas would have been stopped out at 10 cents today, so there is no darvas box anymore, part from a 13.5 cent resistance. As I have not followed the Darvas stop loss at 10 cents I am following it with a 8,21 moving average. I wouldn't mind you having a go at the elliot wave as this could be the down ward wave ready for the large up side. As I am no expert at the elliot wave wouldn;t mind some thoughts if any experienced elliot wave people are out here.

kind reg
ang


----------



## aaronphetamine (27 June 2007)

Well I just had a go at the new elliot wave, and I was able to find one very easily within AAR. 

Ok so the first thing is that, all the price action we have seen since the start of AAR's run has only been Wave 1, within wave 1, we can see a whole elliot wave set, as numbered in roman numerals. wave one maxed at 13c, and since then has been back tracking as it makes wave 2, wave 2 is a corrective wave, and generally in a corrective wave, you see 3 waves within, which are labelled a,b and c. Some times there are 5 corrective waves, but most times its just 3.. Im not familiar with 5 carrective waves, im only new to this 

Anyway so from the close today, it can be seen that we are at the bottom of wave 2, or we are still heading to the bottom of wave two, generally if i can remember of the top of my head correctly, the corrective wave 2, reaches about 66% back to the start of wave 1, now thats just a general number, not always the case. But basically as long as it doesnt go below the start of wave one, then the elliot set up is still correct. About 66% is around 8c, now dont panic, that 66% is just a general rule, chances are we could have seen the bottom of wave 2 already.

Now if this is the bottom of wave 2, and only time will tell, then we are in for great times ahead for AAR becuase wave 3 is a progressive wave and the strongest of all the waves, wave 3 is also usually the longest of the waves but can NEVER be the shortest, so chances are it will be longer than wave 1, meaning that the price could be at least 17c, if it does match the same length as wave 1, let alone go longer than it.

In my mind, im thinking that this could happen since ann's could be out in July.






Aaron.


----------



## BUY&SELL (28 June 2007)

BUY&SELL said:


> OK - todays news is that I have spoken to Angus Pilmer, director of AAR. I asked if the commencement of drilling at Mandilla was in responce to the Ramelius find? he said no it was just a coincidence. I asked if they where expecting a Ramelius grade find? he said no, they have NOT found results at that level and they never expected to, but a good result nonetheless with 50,000 oz at a grade he would not tell me, but gave the suggestion of a  similar result to grades already found and reported at Mandilla. He said results will come out soon, ie. we will not have to wait as long as the quartaly report in June/july. So should be out soon.
> 
> For me the most interesting thing was his excitment about the Dalgaranga project in WA and some news pending on Uranium???? It's no secret about uranium in the area but I got the impression that major good news was coming from this project.
> 
> So if we get a result on 50,000oz of gold at Mandilla at an ok grade, what next for the sp?




Hi ANG,
just got back from Hols and would like to stick too what I said 100%. I DON'T RAMP. If Mr Pilmer said something diferent to you , then that's his business.
Good luck with aar, For the record I still hold with 1.2 million shares at an average of 6.9c and I'm not phased with this weeks down turn.


----------



## Ang (28 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well I just had a go at the new elliot wave, and I was able to find one very easily within AAR.
> 
> Ok so the first thing is that, all the price action we have seen since the start of AAR's run has only been Wave 1, within wave 1, we can see a whole elliot wave set, as numbered in roman numerals. wave one maxed at 13c, and since then has been back tracking as it makes wave 2, wave 2 is a corrective wave, and generally in a corrective wave, you see 3 waves within, which are labelled a,b and c. Some times there are 5 corrective waves, but most times its just 3.. Im not familiar with 5 carrective waves, im only new to this
> 
> ...




Well done Aaron looks good to me. Just to put todays move in prospective, the stock GOLD opened at $78.2 had a high of $78.60 and closed at $78.28.
AAR Opened at 9.7 cnts had a high of 10 cents and closed at 9.4 cents. I was disappointed with a lower close from the open howeve it reacted close to the Gold stock.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## Fool (29 June 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well I just had a go at the new elliot wave, and I was able to find one very easily within AAR.
> 
> Ok so the first thing is that, all the price action we have seen since the start of AAR's run has only been Wave 1, within wave 1, we can see a whole elliot wave set, as numbered in roman numerals. wave one maxed at 13c, and since then has been back tracking as it makes wave 2, wave 2 is a corrective wave, and generally in a corrective wave, you see 3 waves within, which are labelled a,b and c. Some times there are 5 corrective waves, but most times its just 3.. Im not familiar with 5 carrective waves, im only new to this
> 
> ...




hey nice work aaronphetamine, I am just starting out in TA so correct me if I am wrong, but from my calculations 

wave A have a (sp price) length of .03cent, while wave C have a (sp price) length of .033cents, so this would put wave C down to a price of about .077cent. but this would put wave C below Wave 1,  from the rules below it doesn’t say anything about if this is allowed or not??
I realise sp isn’t the best way to calculation the length, but my maths is a bit rusty, but I also measured the distance by hand still seems accurate.  

Rules for Wave Count
Based on the market pattern, we can identify ' where we are' in term of wave count. Nevertheless, as the market pattern is relatively simplistic, there are several rules for valid counts:  
1.	Wave 2 should not break below the beginning of Wave 1; 
2.	Wave 3 should not be the shortest wave among Wave 1, 3 and 5; 
3.	Wave 4 should not overlap with Wave 1, except for wave 1, 5, a or c of a higher degree. 
4.	Rule of Alternation : Wave 2 and 4 should unfold in two different wave forms.

quote"Wave C: Prices move impulsively lower in five waves. Volume picks up, and by the third leg of wave C, almost everybody realizes that a bear market is firmly entrenched. Wave C is typically at least as large as wave A and often extends to 1.618 times wave A or larger." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_wave_principle

Thoughts on this?


----------



## rub92me (29 June 2007)

The great thing about T/A is: you can use it to prove just about anything that you want to happen. So the first T/A used pointed to a high probability of something happening and it didn't happen. No worries: we'll do another one and all is looking rosy again.  I don't know what will happen with this, but please don't forget to look at the price and how it compares to your entry...


----------



## aaronphetamine (29 June 2007)

Haha yeah thats right rub92me, I know exactly what your saying. But I think we all beleive the fundamentals of this company are really good as well.

And Fool, yeah about your end of wave c being 0.077c,thats what I got as well, but I just rounded it up to 8c 

I dont think it will go down that low anyway. I would like to think that 9.3c was the bottom of wave 2 corrective wave. 

Also, looking at the candlestick produced yesterday was a white inverted hammer, and coming of the back of a downtrend, a white inverted hammer, is a sign of a reversal.


----------



## vert (29 June 2007)

here is my chart with fib lines on it. if C is expected to be around 1.618 of A then that is around 0.0865 which is also 61.8 of larger wave 1 and is still above minor wave 1 (i)

currently the sp is touching ema 40 which is something i use, in theory i like to see it bounce of here and should with an anouncement sooon.

i dont know the rules yet but am endevering to learn as i go along, tech/a or some others might be able to enlighten us more with knowledge on wave analysis.

im still holding and trying to find more funds to get more at these levels, probably the last time we will see the sp here.

i dont see a white candle hammer aaron?


----------



## aaronphetamine (29 June 2007)

Very Nice graph vert, and sorry about the white hammer, It isnt really a hammer at all, the tail is way too short, and its not even white!

I just assumed that from looking at the days trading range on comsec last night, but forget what Ive said.

I think your graph is spot on vert. Im also putting some funds together to buy some more as well.


----------



## vert (29 June 2007)

also looking back at a longer chart the last high back in sept was 0.087 perhaps this could provide support and a reversal......


----------



## Bluesky (1 July 2007)

So what kind of week can we expect from AAR this week?
Im doubling up tomorrow so hope to see some upward action this week.
But it still might go down too lol, see what happens.


----------



## aaronphetamine (2 July 2007)

It was a good day today with good volume, looks like theres a bit of resistance at 10.5c and higher, will be good if it closes at 10c or higher tomorrow.

Just look at DIO after its had some announcements, which really havent said that much... I wish I had jumped on DIO.

AAR hasnt had any announccments since april, so it has been a while, should be gearin up for one soon hopefully.


----------



## UPKA (2 July 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> It was a good day today with good volume, looks like theres a bit of resistance at 10.5c and higher, will be good if it closes at 10c or higher tomorrow.
> 
> Just look at DIO after its had some announcements, which really havent said that much... I wish I had jumped on DIO.
> 
> AAR hasnt had any announccments since april, so it has been a while, should be gearin up for one soon hopefully.




I got back into AAR after the recent slump, looks like we'll stay below the 10.5c mark for a while, untill some sort of annoucement comes which, which i believe shouldn't be far away, as the quaterly report should be out in 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## aaronphetamine (3 July 2007)

A nice strong start to AAR today, already 1.4mill trades in less than 10mins and up to 10.5c.. Good start ! and buyers are buiulding up at the moment as well. Will it maintain today ...and in my wild dreams shoot up to 13c again !


----------



## Lucky_Country (6 July 2007)

AAR getting the new staff they require add for geologist in Thursdays West Australian for gold and zinc projects page 45 quite a big add as well not in the classified section but business section interesting !


----------



## hangseng (6 July 2007)

I remain perplexed as to why anyone would be concerned with short term daily fluctuations (unless day trading, which is fine). I refer all to my previous postings and analysis of AAR, the (additional) Geo is merely confirmation of the continuing progress of this wonderful company.

Tortoise and Hare, requires patience and we know who gets there 1st.


----------



## Bluesky (10 July 2007)

Anglo's quarterly report is due on 30th July according to Etrade. You guys think they may leave it till then to announce the rest of the details?
Any other analysis done on current charts? Charts dont look good at the moment.


----------



## aaronphetamine (10 July 2007)

Well I put the recent SP of AAR down to no announcements... There hasnt been an announcement since April, thats quite a while!

The SP jumped the gun reaching up to 13.5c, expeting an announcement soon.. but still there isnt one. 

If there is one thing we can be sure of, and that is that the longer we go without an announcement, the closer we come to getting one !

Like Hangseng says, this company still has the goods, and if the SP is down for a little bit, it doesnt really matter! 

Ang, you have been quiet around AAR thread recently? you still holding AAR mate ?


----------



## jtb (10 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Anglo's quarterly report is due on 30th July according to Etrade. You guys think they may leave it till then to announce the rest of the details?
> Any other analysis done on current charts? *Charts dont look good at the moment.*




Any of you descending triangle dudes care to comment on this?

I bought back into HLX recently @ 16c which was textbook and scalped CUL today from a buy yesterday due to the funny looking pennant-as per kennas post too I think (you blokes are a bad influence)

Piked up some more AAR today purely on T/A (and I'm in for fundamentals anyway)


----------



## ideaforlife (11 July 2007)

can anyone help me with this long term dillema in stock trading as I'm new to both fundametal and technical analysis. but it seems that before any announcement, the market has already reacted to the good/bad news for a while. This is understandable as before lodging any documents with ASX, lawyers, auditors....have all been involved in the process apart from other closer affiliates of the company. Therefore they have all executed their buy/sell decision based on the "inside" information they've got (referring to yesterday's front page article on Australian Financial Review). 

So, why don't we simply follow the trends instead of waiting for n aann?

then here comes again for trend trading - take Guppy's techniques for example, basially the techniques provide a probability based on market behaviour, then again, if all of us use the same technique, then it collapses. 

Sorry. if it sounds too pedantic, just a confused newbie.....


----------



## Ang (11 July 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well I put the recent SP of AAR down to no announcements... There hasnt been an announcement since April, thats quite a while!
> 
> The SP jumped the gun reaching up to 13.5c, expeting an announcement soon.. but still there isnt one.
> 
> ...



Still have 400,000 shares and haven't sold one. I am not worried about the Graph as there are reports out in the market place about Gold going above $700 ++ and once thes guys announce their results which according to the MD are going to be excellent, I am sure they will be in the high teens before long. hang in there mate, I am
Kind reg
ang


----------



## jtb (12 July 2007)

Hey Ang,

Was crunching some figures last night after reading a 'Stockanalysis' corporate review on another base metal play and he (Peter) obliging compared a number of zinc plays and in-situ resource values.
What caught my eye was his resource calc's varied between $800 p/ton for a juicy 11% Zn + 3% Cu down to $160 p/ton for a bland 3.3% Zn (with no other companion metals).

So with KP's already delineated resource grading 7% Zn + Ag + Pb + Cu I figure we can probably get away with using the $800 p/t value.Even if we shave 25% off that and use $600 p/t than that gives us a reasonable in-situ EV of $3 billion 
If we apply a billion to CAPEX that still leaves a $2 billion value - pending possible resource extension?

As mentioned a while back regarding the TNG comparison  I think our >$100M MC should be just around the corner.

Cheers


----------



## cuttlefish (12 July 2007)

1 tonne = 2204 lb.
Zn=$US 1.59/lb
Cu=$US 3.59/lb

1 tonne of 11% Zn + 3% Cu

2204*.11*1.59 + 2204*.03*3.59 = $US 623

AUD/US = .87

*1 tonne @ 11% Zn + 3% Cu = $715 AUD.*

Do the same calcs for 7% Zn

*1 tonne @ 7% Zn =  2204*.07*1.59/.87 = $282 AUD.*


----------



## Ang (12 July 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> 1 tonne = 2204 lb.
> Zn=$US 1.59/lb
> Cu=$US 3.59/lb
> 
> ...




Hey Cuttel fish and JTB, what are you actually trying to say. I am not sure what the differences are in both your valuations. 
Is JTB saying due to the grade of AAR's gold it is only worth $282/ tonne and using Cuttel fishes estimate what does that mean in gold value. 

All I can say look at the 23 April 2007 announcment as per the extract below, in aug 06 and nov o6 they sold gold at $775 and $850 / oz respectivley:

Gold sales to date:
Campaign 1 (August 2006) 4,750 oz at an average price of $A775 for $3,685,448
Campaign 2 (November 2006) 7,200 oz at an average price of $A850 for $6,125,346
Total 11,950 oz at an average price of $A821 for $9,810,794

My prediction is an income for the financial year of about 
$20M, coupled with some posotive announcments of gold Grades will see this baby fly back into the high teens. 
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## cuttlefish (12 July 2007)

I'm not saying anything about valuations in my post, just showing nominally how to calculate in-ground value of a tonne of ore for a given grade (based on jul 11 metal prices and exchange rates).


----------



## Bluesky (13 July 2007)

Cuttel Fish and JTB, are these good numbers for AAR?
Have you got some numbers for Gold, i see Zinc and Copper only.
I reckon these calculations might come in handy Ang, i should learn this.

Thanks Guys


----------



## jtb (13 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Cuttel Fish and JTB, are these good numbers for AAR?
> Have you got some numbers for Gold, i see Zinc and Copper only.
> I reckon these calculations might come in handy Ang, i should learn this.
> 
> Thanks Guys




G'day mate,

No thats ignoring the cash and gold entirely.

The pending income of the Au reserve has been well discussed however until we get the latest results nobody knows what sort of extension we may have (if any).
As I've mentioned previously though I would be very surprised if we don't get at least a couple of juicy intersections. How thick and over what area is the crucial point. 
Gold in the fresh rock (that was the focus of the RC holes) will be *extremely* positive as it indicates a source for the transported product already mined. 

Concerning the KP project I was just interested to see the values that a financial analyst was applying to Zn, Cu projects when figuring in-situ value.

Thanks cuttlefish, yes your figures were more what I had thought ($250 p/t = $1.25 billion).

I'm assuming the value range I discussed was allowing for exploration potential on  top of JORC reserves (although the company discussed in the report was still proving up).


----------



## cuttlefish (13 July 2007)

Either way it looks pretty likely there's an economically mineable resource at koongie and firming zinc prices and falling zinc stockpiles certainly won't hurt the situation.  

Gold prices firming up again won't be hurting their cashflow situation from the current gold mining operations either.


----------



## Old monkey (14 July 2007)

I am a novice as far as shares goes.  Therefore would like to know more.
Can anyone please tell me what is the total in ground value of AAR for all its resources, be it gold, zinc or copper?  How many shares have AAR issued so far?
What is the likely time frame for production to commence for the zinc and copper projects.


----------



## jtb (15 July 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> Either way it looks pretty likely there's an economically mineable resource at koongie and firming zinc prices and falling zinc stockpiles certainly won't hurt the situation.
> 
> Gold prices firming up again won't be hurting their cashflow situation from the current gold mining operations either.




Again focusing *strictly* on Koongie Park if we go off spot prices-

Ag $13 Oz
Zn $1.60 lb
Cu $3.58 lb
Pb $1.35 lb

Existing indicated resource is-

5.0 M Oz or 65 Mil
770 M lb or 1.2 Bil 
220M lb or 790 Mil
111M lb or 150 Mil

Or approx $2.25 Billion


----------



## vert (16 July 2007)

looks like AAR is having another crack at the teens, 
at 0.105 and slowly eating into it 

hang on while im typing 0.105 just got smashed 

maybe results are up sooon,


----------



## UPKA (16 July 2007)

vert said:


> looks like AAR is having another crack at the teens,
> at 0.105 and slowly eating into it
> 
> hang on while im typing 0.105 just got smashed
> ...




i think its related to RMS' trading halt... like last time when AAR shot up with RMS, prob the same reason.


----------



## Bluesky (16 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> i think its related to RMS' trading halt... like last time when AAR shot up with RMS, prob the same reason.




This announcement could be any one of there other projects and will be announced *Wednesday 18th* the latest. If it has anything to do with their project close to Mandilla it will definately have an impact on AAR imo. Hope so anyway. Its getting closer. Goodluck


----------



## jtb (16 July 2007)

Good to see it give that descending triangle a kick in the a$$ today too
With a bit of luck this third cycle will break up through the 13.5c peak


----------



## Ang (19 July 2007)

jtb said:


> Good to see it give that descending triangle a kick in the a$$ today too
> With a bit of luck this third cycle will break up through the 13.5c peak




Can't believe no one put anything up on the thread today hit 11.5 cents for the magic third time today (tripoint resistance) Going up with high volume and going down with low volume. I noticed what is keeping the OBV up are the sellers, reluctant to go below 10 or 10.5 cents, with most more willing to sell @ 11 to 11.5 cents. Once the buyers come in as the last time I saw the OBV the buyers were at 8M and sellers @17M, however the sellers were from 11 cens to 20 cents with the bulk of them at the higher end. This baby will fly if the news is good regarding the grades, however I din't see it going down too far if the grades are not as good as it's neighbour as the annual profits will be out standing. 
kind regards
ang


----------



## eclectic_nish (19 July 2007)

Hey Ang....and others..

I saw that today as well....touched 11.5c but then fell back slightly. I believe next week will be a good one for AAR as i anticipate many more getting on board before the quarterly.....the grades are not "expected" to be as good as RMS...but Koongie Park plus the U prospect will add to the flavour..not to mention the $15-17m in the bank...and without a share issue....which adds further strength to the market...

Good luck to all holders...i only wish i had more !!


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 July 2007)

Gday ladies and gentlemen, just basically a post to let you all know im still in with AAR and it looks like its still going good. An announcement soon would be great.. hasnt had one for many months.. and yeah the recent price action has been very good as well.. quite a nice surprise earlier on this week, and good to see it rebound up again today.

Again, thanks all for posting their opinions, its good to help keep an open mind. but it all is looking good then. 

Lets see what tomorrow brings us !


----------



## jtb (19 July 2007)

From our friends next door at RMS 
You can see why the rocklickers get all excited.....................


----------



## jtb (19 July 2007)

and while I'm in the groove, lets see where the upturn takes us.
Excuse the chart but I'm only a roughie


----------



## moneymajix (20 July 2007)

JTB

I like the look of that chart.

I have see it going to 18c min IMO.

The wait is a bit annoying but buying in originally at 7c, I shouldn't complain.

LOL.


----------



## Bluesky (20 July 2007)

The price of AAR in 1-2 months time could be anything, 20c + imo, nice chart jtb, trending upwards now so im happy


----------



## tezz (20 July 2007)

Looking at todays trades, heavy buying around mid morning, when the buyers stopped the sellers moved in and trimmed the stock down a bit.
Still waiting for that ann. Might get it soon and with their 4th quarter activities report end of July


----------



## moneymajix (23 July 2007)

Yep.

Things are looking good. I am excited.
Close of 13c which is up over 18% today.

News coming and sure to be good if the action of late is anything to go by.


----------



## Bluesky (23 July 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Yep.
> 
> Things are looking good. I am excited.
> Close of 13c which is up over 18% today.
> ...




Tell me about money, it was exciting hey. Hope this beauty keeps going now. Lots of ppl jumping onboard now.


----------



## Ang (23 July 2007)

I can't believe it, AAR has also formed a weekly Darvas box so if she crosses past 13.5 cents, then a 18 cent target is not out of the question, being the depth of the box.
kind reg
ang


----------



## jtb (23 July 2007)

The close on 13c was a good sign wasn't it.
Some  more big buys going through too which I thought may have been props but sat and got filled

Looking at the last similar candle a mirror would suggest 15c in the next couple of days.

With a bit of luck the comparison market cap's of TNG (>100 mil) and RMS (>200 mil) will see 20c (100 mil) straddled directly


----------



## aaronphetamine (24 July 2007)

The sell side of AAR is looking quite thin isnt it ! Not very many sells left at 13cents and alot of buys at 12.5c.. looks like tomorrow could be into new terroritory for AAR.. tomorrow could see it close quite high! I cant wait to see how it all pans out.. !!


----------



## Bluesky (24 July 2007)

I agree with ya mate, buyers been building up recently. Everyday has seen another breakthrough. So Wed could be good, especially if the ann comes out.


----------



## Ang (25 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> I agree with ya mate, buyers been building up recently. Everyday has seen another breakthrough. So Wed could be good, especially if the ann comes out.





Held very well today considering how much the Market went down,
found support at 12 cents and it is good to see yesturday a double top at 13.5 cents, all we need is a third to make the break out even better
kind reg
Ang


----------



## Bluesky (25 July 2007)

According to a member on another site an ann was supposed to be released by AAR today (you may have seen it Ang), but im glad they didnt coz it wasnt a pretty day for the market. Maybe to cover their own butts and also woulda ruined the excitement of the price. Hopefull they will release it soon and on an up market day.


----------



## TheAbyss (25 July 2007)

If there was an announcement don't they have to be sent to the ASX who then approve it or do the actual release? 

This usually takes a day or so to eventuate so AAR couldnt have pulled the announcement based on last nights US action.

Of course i could be totally wrong and would welcome any comments.

Either way i have been holding AAR for a few months now and added to my holding again on the strength shown today.

Onwards and upwards...


----------



## Bluesky (25 July 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> If there was an announcement don't they have to be sent to the ASX who then approve it or do the actual release?
> 
> This usually takes a day or so to eventuate so AAR couldnt have pulled the announcement based on last nights US action.
> 
> ...




Thats wat i thought too but this member reckons that they had a phone conversation with someone involved and was told it would be today, so its either false or AAR decided not too. But will be soon and holders will be smiling i hope.


----------



## TheAbyss (26 July 2007)

And the content of the said announcement? 100 character requirement forces me to ask, if AAR are saying announcement is due, did they say what it is regarding in general terms and what makes you think it will be positive or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Bluesky (26 July 2007)

TheAbyss said:


> And the content of the said announcement? 100 character requirement forces me to ask, if AAR are saying announcement is due, did they say what it is regarding in general terms and what makes you think it will be positive or is that wishful thinking?




You might want to check my original post again, I didnt say it was me. It was a member on another site who said he/she talked to someone from AAR and was told it was going to be good news and it will be released on Wed. No names mentioned. And yes as a holder I hope its good news too, otherwise why the fk would I invest in them.


----------



## Baggy (26 July 2007)

Hello Bluesky, I have just phoned AAR at 2.40pm today and spoke to the secretary. I asked her when the 4th Qtr report was due out she said "towards the end of the month" I said "would that be Tuesday the 31st" and she responded in the affirmative. So we have still got a little while to wait. I dont think a few days is going to hurt one way or the other it is just frustrating waiting for news that we all hope will be good. Now even though the secretary said the end of the month it could be tomorrow. AAR's phone number is (08)93889545 Thankyou  Baggy


----------



## Bluesky (28 July 2007)

Hello Baggy, i also rang the office and got transferred to Angus about 1pm SA time on Thursday. I asked about the progress of its website upgrade and said the guys are very busy doing other jobs atm and they are half way through completing it. Then asked him when the quartely will be released and he said it will be on Monday and that it has to be released by the end of the month. So if not Monday defintaley on Tuesday. Very friendly bloke.

I topped up a bit more on Friday, anyone else take advantage of the drop?


----------



## resourcesman (28 July 2007)

not me.... given the recent drops in the market, if market sentiment stays low, then we might not see a huge move up in the SP of AAR even on a positive announcement


----------



## Ang (28 July 2007)

resourcesman said:


> not me.... given the recent drops in the market, if market sentiment stays low, then we might not see a huge move up in the SP of AAR even on a positive announcement




Not sure that is a problem you dont trade the market,you trade stocks and in a falling market there always is a rising stock on good news. Look at Friday with GTG. The announcement will be Tuesday and their income will be between $20-$30M and we should see a 25% to 30% increase like GTG
Kind Regards
Ang


----------



## ta2693 (30 July 2007)

I am not as optimistic as you by referring the trading and price behavior in the past three days. It formed a double head in the past week chart and the price is very weak before the announcement which all tells me some people expect bad news coming. The question is who are they?
It is true AAR lease is adjacent to RMS, but It is unreasonable to expect something like over 100g/t discovering. whatif it is just about 10g/t?
Besides,three months is long enough for market to absorb the information that  
AAR is very close to RMS. I do not think ppl selling do not know AAR is close to RMS or the announcement is due or for liquid reason.
The probable reason is they think AAR is overvalued or expect bad news coming for whatever reason. I think I should stand with the seller this time.


----------



## resourcesman (30 July 2007)

I agree with you that if the news were positive then the SP will still move up. My point was that with the current sentiment in the market, any positive news will not have as large a positive effect on the SP as it would have, say, 1 month ago.

Cheers


----------



## aaronphetamine (30 July 2007)

So, we are expecting an announcement tomorrow then, hopefully they will be on time. And it would also be very good to see prices head back up to 13c and over. We;ll see when it comes out. Im excited.

What about all you guys ?


----------



## drillinto (30 July 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> So, we are expecting an announcement tomorrow then, hopefully they will be on time. And it would also be very good to see prices head back up to 13c and over. We;ll see when it comes out. Im excited.
> 
> What about all you guys ?





Hopefully tomorrow you will again be among the TOP TEN of the ASF's Stock Tipping Competition - July 2007

Good luck, M8 !


----------



## Ang (30 July 2007)

ta2693 said:


> I am not as optimistic as you by referring the trading and price behavior in the past three days. It formed a double head in the past week chart and the price is very weak before the announcement which all tells me some people expect bad news coming. The question is who are they?
> It is true AAR lease is adjacent to RMS, but It is unreasonable to expect something like over 100g/t discovering. whatif it is just about 10g/t?
> Besides,three months is long enough for market to absorb the information that
> AAR is very close to RMS. I do not think ppl selling do not know AAR is close to RMS or the announcement is due or for liquid reason.
> The probable reason is they think AAR is overvalued or expect bad news coming for whatever reason. I think I should stand with the seller this time.




I am not expecting the grade like RMS, I am in for the medium and long term. The price is holding at 11.5cents today, the same as Friday's close. We will not get conclusive Drill results tommorow, it will be the final quartly results that will be "exceptional". I will maintain a hold after tommrow no matter what day traders want to do with the stock after the announcement tommorow. Target still 18 cents as attached.


----------



## Baggy (31 July 2007)

I have just spoken to the secretary at AAR and the ann we have been waiting on will not be posted until the market closes today! Bit shifty if you ask me but then what do I know. Baggy:


----------



## spartn (31 July 2007)

I bet 3/1 odds that AAR will be one of the last companies, IF NOT THE LAST. To post their 4th quarter results, I will will definitely be selling out of this really soon, more than likely this or the next quarter will be the will be the last one of any profits for sometime, And the fact that they didn't make a single anouncement since the last 3rd quarter is pissing me off.

SPARTN

:viking:


----------



## Bluesky (31 July 2007)

Baggy said:


> I have just spoken to the secretary at AAR and the ann we have been waiting on will not be posted until the market closes today! Bit shifty if you ask me but then what do I know. Baggy:




These guys are smart if you ask me, just watch the build up in the morning. More potential to rocket. Thats if it is good news.

Goodluck all


----------



## UPKA (31 July 2007)

I am too waiting on the PFS for FWL which is suppose to come out at end of July... and im still waiting... doesnt ASX has to go thru any annoucement thats price sensitive? how does the company have the control over as to what time the ann will be released?


----------



## Bluesky (31 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> I am too waiting on the PFS for FWL which is suppose to come out at end of July... and im still waiting... doesnt ASX has to go thru any annoucement thats price sensitive? how does the company have the control over as to what time the ann will be released?




Its been nearly 30 mins since the last announcement ASX has made(according to Etrade), maybe they are working on AAR's report lol


----------



## mark70920 (31 July 2007)

Bluesky said:


> Its been nearly 30 mins since the last announcement ASX has made(according to Etrade), maybe they are working on AAR's report lol




Go here and press the refresh button on the site new info coming out every minute

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnnHeaders.jsp?


----------



## Bluesky (31 July 2007)

mark70920 said:


> Go here and press the refresh button on the site new info coming out every minute
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnnHeaders.jsp?




Thanks Mark all good now. Its started working 15 mins ago. All ann i missed came at once. Musta been Etrade.


----------



## aaronphetamine (31 July 2007)

Ann just came out, i just started reding it now.. looks to be good ! tomorrow will be a good day !

What do you guys think ? and i ask this becuase im 19 and have been dealing in shares for like 3 mnths, while other people here have been dealing in shares for longer than ive been alive, so id like to hear other peoples thoughts !

One thing though is that AAR said (according to people here), that it would be out before the end of july, and they did do that!


----------



## Bluesky (31 July 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Ann just came out, i just started reding it now.. looks to be good ! tomorrow will be a good day !
> 
> What do you guys think ? and i ask this becuase im 19 and have been dealing in shares for like 3 mnths, while other people here have been dealing in shares for longer than ive been alive, so id like to hear other peoples thoughts !
> 
> One thing though is that AAR said (according to people here), that it would be out before the end of july, and they did do that!




Finally hey, they would be suspended if they didnt release before end of July, so thats good.
Having a read now.
Hopeful that someone beats me to post what they think as im still learning like me mate Aaron here.


----------



## resourcesman (31 July 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but i didnt see anything good in the report that was previously unknown? Having said that, this is the first piece of news in a long while so im guessing the SP is going to move up a little tomorrow, probably to 11.5c-12c.


----------



## Ang (31 July 2007)

resourcesman said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but i didnt see anything good in the report that was previously unknown? Having said that, this is the first piece of news in a long while so im guessing the SP is going to move up a little tomorrow, probably to 11.5c-12c.




Guys don't be fooled, read the announcment carefully as it is in line with what I know about what was not said. 

The only results they have is from their west and part of their East Mandilla mine and not the entire East Mandilla mine. Their mine East of Mandilla runs for KM's and the further East you go the closer you get to the RMS mine.

Extracts from the announcement:

"• Mining at West Mandilla completed. A stockpile of approximately 51,000 tonnes,
expected to contain more than 12,000 ounces of gold, awaits processing.
• High grade bedrock intersections achieved at East Mandilla including
 1m @ 14.58g/t Au
 1m @ 9.23g/t Au
 1m @ 13.98g/t Au
• Structures extending for two kilometres south-east from the East Mandilla bedrock
mineralised zone define large, untested, compelling exploration targets."

Do your own reasearch and reading as any sign of weakness tommorow I will be topping up.
Kind reg


----------



## TheAbyss (31 July 2007)

I think the bottom line of the report is that their producing mines are equal to or better than what we knew, they are producing enough cash to fund exploration in  all projects plus we have an unknown quantity in East Mandilla. East Mandilla is a potential resource that they haven't had time to do enough work on to ascertain exactly what they have.

They have stated in two separate areas of the report that they have a potentially large resource. 

1. " Structures extending for two kilometres south-east from the East Mandilla bedrock mineralised zone define large, untested, compelling exploration targets."

and from further within the report, 

2. Importantly, a prominent linear structure can be seen on the magnetic image (Figure 2) extending south-easterly for
two kilometres from the known mineralised zones. Broadly, the known palaeochannel and
bedrock mineralisation occurs where this structure intersects the sheared western edge of the
Mandilla Granite, suggesting it may possibly be a key controlling structure. Areas of
demagnetisation along and adjacent to this structure to the southeast of the East Mandilla
mineralised zone are currently untested and represent compelling targets for exploration

Bottom line is that prior to RMS reporting their finds AAR were a great long term prospect, throw in the company making potential of East Mandilla my view is you cant go wrong as they do have a resource in East Mandilla it is just a matter of how much they have which may take a while to identify.

Is there a geologist in the house who would care to offer some unbiased thoughts on the statements within the report?


----------



## jtb (1 August 2007)

Good day to be sleeping today by the look of it
Exited this morning due to the apparent break in the upward trend.
Will re-enter when 9c is proven again as support.


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 August 2007)

Well yes Anglo was gang raped today, and that puts it nicely. There are some good bargains around now and AAR is one of em.. Im too scared to re enter any of them atm though, maybe in a few days.

seeing AAR below 11c makes me cry.

angelo how are you feeling champ ?


----------



## Ang (1 August 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Well yes Anglo was gang raped today, and that puts it nicely. There are some good bargains around now and AAR is one of em.. Im too scared to re enter any of them atm though, maybe in a few days.
> 
> seeing AAR below 11c makes me cry.
> 
> angelo how are you feeling champ ?




I am feeling fine, just have to wait longer for the move up. Should see some volitility until the interest rate interst rate announcement next week. however will be ok in a couple of weeks.
kind reg
ang


----------



## Bluesky (1 August 2007)

Ang said:


> I am feeling fine, just have to wait longer for the move up. Should see some volitility until the interest rate interst rate announcement next week. however will be ok in a couple of weeks.
> kind reg
> ang




You topped up at these bargains today Ang?
Or just waiting for lower prices?
A months time i think will start moving again up over 12c+.
Man did it take a beating today


----------



## TheAbyss (24 August 2007)

AAR showed some nice moves today (up 12% mid afternoon then closed at + 4%) before the friday afternoon sell off. Was it purely the science of nearology (RMS announcement today that additional resources had been identified) that brought about this increase today?

AAR went up nicely yesterday (14%) which was prior to RMS announcement today but then again the news could have leaked early.

Thoughts?


----------



## cuttlefish (24 August 2007)

RMS went into trading halt yesterday (thurs) - so knowledge that some news would be coming out of RMS was there on thurs.  AAR Mandilla lease is about 2km due east of RMS Wattle Dam.


----------



## aaronphetamine (26 August 2007)

I did sell out of AAR on Friday for a bit of a loss, I set the sell at 9c and i was at work and really didnt expect it to reach that, but surprisingly it did, so im glad that it closed lower. Its seems like monday will be an up day for the all ords, and i dont have to work so it seems like a good day to do some day trades

Now that AAR dropped back to 8.5c it seems like it could be a good opportunity to buy some back and then sell again when it goes higher, as a newer trader, i started to realise at some point you just gotta sell a stock even if its a loss, just so you can use those funds to start making profits again.

So with RMS in a trading halt and an up day most likely tomorrow, i wonder where we could see AAR going ? maybe to the high 9s ?

Its been a bit quiet around here recently, i spose most of us got a bit disheartened by the big slide, but all the speccies were hit hard.


----------



## cuttlefish (26 August 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> So with RMS in a trading halt and an up day most likely tomorrow, i wonder where we could see AAR going ? maybe to the high 9s ?




RMS came out of trading halt on Friday (with news).

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Ang (1 September 2007)

Interesting technical analysis, it seems that a head and shoulder has formed and heading towards the 13.5 cents again. It is also intersting that it is following a head and shoulder patern like the AXO. The other lines that have crossed are the 8,21 moving average line.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## Ang (9 September 2007)

With the price of gold up on Friday night this should be good considering the Dow was down 280 points on Friday night. Has any one got news regarding what is happening in WA. a friend of mine said there is something big in WA happening with AAR. What resourses do they have in WA??
The chart looks good as a technical analysis, the 8,21 moving average has crossed and if you draw a line from the top to the low now, it seems it clossed above that line in Friday.
kind reg
ang01


----------



## BUY&SELL (10 September 2007)

News is due from all 3 of AAR's WA projects from any time now going forward to November. 

Dalgaranga - 60km's northwest of Mt Magnet. Native title issues should all be put to bed by now and the follow-up program to investigate the amounts of uranium it has. Followup program was to be done during June quarter.

Feysville - Exploration on gold potential has been going on since oct/Dec 2006, updates on results even notices of mining must be on the way.

Koongie - updates on pfs, a work in progress up until production. This is AAR's baby. Due for further metallurgical results last Q. of 07.

Madilla - the one that got the markets eye (maybe due to RMS) Drilling & test work due on new areas of the project and all that gold going through processing.

So all in all it looks good for AAR over the next Quarter, and I think we may get a new web site(updated anyway)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 September 2007)

Hi guys,

Well with the Fed cut the other night, I think the Bulls will return in force, so Iam more and more willing to wade out into the investment waters again,

I was looking for a good gold stock in production and remembered *AAR*,

Its toll treating some good grade gold from its operation in W.A. called _Mandilla_, it should net $10m from this qtr's treatment of high grade stock piles,

It has about $5m in the bank and so will be well funded for further exploration and production  work,

While Mandillia seems like a small cash cow, next door *RMS (Ramelius)* was running a similar Toll Treat operation at its _Burbanks_ deposit, well they struck some very very high grade gold and it looks like what was once just a small cash cow for RMS has truned out to be the Jewel in its crown, so much so that *RMS* purchased the Mine that was Toll treating its ore and has now become an owner operator.


Given the fact that Mandilla is at most 2-5kms DIRECTLY East of RMS's Burbanks, it could be said that a "nearology" may be possible.


In any event, *AAR's* jewel in its crown is *Koongie* an open pittable Zinc Copper Lead Silver base metal VMS style project and while the Zn Eq grades are say only have that of the amazing _Jaguar_ deposit owned bby *JML*, IT IS OPEN PITTABLE and about 4x AS LARGE, so when you consider this and the fact that *JML* has a *mkt cap of $500m+* makes you realise the value of these VMS Base Metal deposits if they can be brought into production, its being undergoing Feasibility Studies and Metallurgical testing for the last few qtrs,


Bottom Line, with a record high (almost) Gold Price and good cash flows/profits form its _Mandilla_ project, the possibility to find deeper high grade resources as *RMS* did and the ongoing development efforts at Koongie, AAR looks to be a very interesting story so I have been buying yesterday and today 8.5c - 9.5c

Cheers

p.s. proper analysis to follow tonight


----------



## hangseng (20 September 2007)

AAR have broken away from the recent tight trade channel.

Two solid candles upward with positive divergance on the MACD, DMI and on high volume. Chart looking excellent now.

Announcements will be due soon for the gold production which has been waiting in line for some time now. With the POG and high grades that have been achieved the cash to be generated can safely be expected to be very high. This added to the already flush bank account of AAR and Koongie Park nearing completion of the PFS.

Great to see AAR come back again. This time I would not be surprised if it simply doesn't just keep going up strongly and consistently. AAR exposure to Gold at present will surely have a positive impact with the POG rising so strongly and forecast to go a lot higher yet. Will provide very strong cash backing for the Koongie Park development.


----------



## mick2006 (20 September 2007)

I certainly agree with YT in terms of the potential upside for AAR, management has been quietly going about business and improving the short,medium, and long term fundamentals of the company.

*Short Term *- the upcoming $10 million gold production profit from Mandilla, and would be expecting to hear some more news on the very exciting Koongie Copper/Zinc/Lead/Silver prospect (as YT points out several times larger than JML's flagship mine)

*Medium Term *- exploration results from around the Mandilla area (remember only a few kilometres from the massively high grade gold exploration results from RMS's Wattle Dam) also results of the feasibility study for the Koongie Project and if all goes to plan some extra cashflow from some more open pit, high margin, toll treated gold production from around Mandilla.

*Longer Term *- the real company maker first production from Koongie, and hopefully some deep high grade gold results from Mandilla.


also from a trader point of view AAR is in the sweet spot at the moment just below 10c, where a break above 10c would result in some nice % gains.


----------



## tech/a (20 September 2007)

Hmm I know a techie who also has been accumulating some.If there is anything interesting I'll post up a chart.
Might when I have time post technical chart and reason for taking trade.


----------



## tech/a (20 September 2007)

Bought this on the obvious breakout after a month of tight consolidation on low volume.
Breakout was strong with increased volume and the bar finishing near its highs.
In the short term this is at an interesting point.
Very high volume today with buyers seemingly filling all supply.
Will be looking for tight range days if it comes off a little.
Wide range down on volume will indicate plenty of supply.
Wide range down light volume will indicate no demand.
Once and if all supply has been absorbed then this could test recient highs.

Unlike some of you fundies if this looks weak I'll be out real quick and intraday.
I'm trading it on a 15 min tick chart.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 September 2007)

*AAR*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
500m 



Mkt Cap @9c = $45m Current


*
Cash
$5m + $10m from upcoming treatment of stockpilled Ore* 

*
Projects*

*
Mandilla **  Gold, 100%, W.A. *

The first thing to be said about this project is that it is a cash cow type project, ie when it was put into production it was never meant to be a company maker, so far it has netted about $5m in profit and this qtr should see another $10m be netted from the treatment of high grade stockpiles.

The operation is a Toll Treatment agreement and appears to be quite profitable and the company has been able to use these funds to conduct further exploration at Mandilla, Mandilla East and Manidilla West and has been able to find more open pittable Gold, 

_
"High grade bedrock intersections achieved at East Mandilla including
 1m @ 14.58g/t Au
 1m @ 9.23g/t Au
 1m @ 13.98g/t Au
• Structures extending for two kilometres south-east from the East Mandilla bedrockmineralised zone define large, untested, compelling exploration targets.

The central core of the East Mandilla mineralisation contains high
grade mineralisation which may be mineable by open pit methods. Drilling to date is currently based on 50m spaced sections, which are considered to be too widely spaced to estimate mineable reserves. *Geological consultancy BMGS will review the new drilling data andundertake a pit optimisation to determine if infill resource drilling is justified.*"_


So the gold mining at Mandilla is by no means over, in fact in my opinion the best may be yet to come.

As I mention earlier on, Mandilla is actually 2-5kms East of *RMS's Wattle Dam* gold operation, a quick histroy lesson on RMS, shows that it too was developing its Wattle Dam gold mine as a simple cash cow project, ie it was never meant to be a company maker, however some deep holes below the base of the open pit operation intersected some amazing hits of gold 

*48m's@154g/t Au from 148m's down with 1m@1783g/t Au
Another hole intersected 13m's@31.6g/t Au from 150m's down

RMS's share price went from 40c to $2+ so the fully dilluted mkt cap went from $70m to $350m+*, all in the space of a week or so and the companies once "cash cow" project, all of a sudden became its Jewel in its Crown.

So given the proximity of Manidilla to Wattle Dam (ie 2-5kms) and given the fact that in the past AAR has had the following drill intersections at Mandillia

_a spectacular result of 3m @ 250.07g/t Au (inc. 1m @ 739.76g/t Au).
This exceptional intersection is accompanied by other significant intersections
such as 1m @ 13.2g/t Au, 1m @ 11.2g/t Au, 1m @ 10.17g/t Au and 1m @
6.7g/t Au at depths of only 16 to 19 metres below surface. 3m @ 71.82g/t Au (inc. 1m @191.75g/t Au),
2m @ 38.95g/t Au, 2m @ 9.15g/t Au and 1m @ 11.8g/t Au_



And these were all shallow holes, I firmly believe the potential exists for deep drilling at Mandilla to uncover a possible high grade gold section that would transform Madilla into the Jewel of AAR's projects, as it did with Wattle Dam to RMS.

In any event, the cashflows generated for this project should ensure that for the foreseable exploration future no fund raisings (ie Dillution) will be required.


*
Koongie VMS style Base Metals, 100%, W.A.*

*JORC 4.7Mt's@ 5.2%Zn + 1.2%Cu + 0.8%Pb + 30g/tAg*

This project is made up of 2 parts, 1 appears to be shallow enough to be open pittable, the other which appears to be the bulk would best be accessed via underground mining.

The company has been undertaking metallurgical testing as well as Pre-Feasibilty Studies on the project.

To highlight the value of these VMS style deposits, its worthwhile considering JML as an example,

*JML* has a mkt cap of over $500m and its principal asset is the Very High grade underground Jaguar VMS deposit, which has a JORC 1.7Mt's@ 11.3%Zn +3%Cu + 0.7%Pb +115g/tAg 

To compare we can use Zinc Eq grades,
*JML $500m+ 1.7Mt's@ 20%+ Zn Eq
AAR $45m 4.7Mt's@10% Zn Eq *

Now obviously JML's project is in production now and thus there is very low development risk as opposed to AAR's etc etc, but the point I'm trying to make is not to compare the mkt cap's of the companies, but rather to show how valuable these VMS deposits can be if and when they are brought into production.

The company has been undergoing PFS studies for awhile now, so I would expect an update which if positive should lead to a full feasibilty study.

*
Victoria Downs Zinc/Lead Base Metals, 100%, W.A.*

The project area contains several historical lead and zinc prospects. Previous dating indicates the Victoria-Birrindudu Basin rocks are the same age as all the Proterozoic basins which host Australia’s largest base metal resources. Previous exploration in the area primarily focused on diamond exploration located large areas where stream sediments are strongly anomalous in zinc and lead (up to 9% Pb and 0.75% Zn). The Company considers Victoria Downs represents an exciting early stage base metals exploration project.

Two Exploration Licences have now been granted. A reconnaissance program following up geological and stream sediment anomalies is planned for the September quarter.

*
Feysville Gold/Nickel, 100%, W.A.*
The Feysville Project consists of all mineral rights attached to two mining leases located 16km SSE of Kalgoorlie. The project is situated in the geological / structural corridor, bounded by the Boulder Lefroy Fault that hosts the world class deposits of Kalgoorlie and St Ives as well as other substantial deposits in the New Celebration, Kambalda and Hannans
South areas. The project also contains an extensive strike length of an ultramafic unit which may correlate with the ultramafic horizon that hosts nickel sulphide deposits at Kambalda 30km to the south.


*
Pinnacles Gold, 40%, W.A.*
The wholly owned exploration licence of 4 sub-blocks is located immediately east of the Pinnacle workings 20km east of Cue. The area is interpreted to contain portion of the felsic unit that hosts most of the mineralisation at the Tuckabianna mine. Alloy Resources Limited may earn a 60% interest by expenditure of $150,000 over a three year period.

*
Summary*

*- Chart wise 8c seems to a strong level of support
- It looks to be on a breakout, once 10c is cleared I expect a run to re-test the all time highs of 13c, if broken lookout!
- Mandilla should continue to generate cash, however also has the potential to turn into a Bonaza gold mine given what occured next door for RMS
- Koongie offers alot of upside if it can be brought into production, also VMS deposits rarely occur alone hence, good potential would exist to find more satelite deposits, however until development options ar eput forward on Koongie it must be classified as speculative
- Gold is at record highs*


----------



## jtb (21 September 2007)

YT,

Any comment Re: The treatment issues on the transitional sections of KP?

Substantial portion of the resource

Base metals is not my really thing

"Initial metallurgical testwork has focused on the “Primary” sulphide mineralisation which
consists of unoxidised sulphides located at depth in both the Sandiego and Onedin deposits.
Rougher tests conducted to date on the primary mineralisation have produced excellent
recoveries for Cu and Zn for both deposits. The Company anticipates that saleable copper
and zinc concentrates can be achieved from the primary mineralisation and testwork on the
primary mineralisation continues with the aim of optimising recoveries and the grade of the
final concentrate(s). The primary mineralization currently, forms 60% of the resource tonnes
at Sandiego and 29% of the resource tonnes at Onedin, but both deposits are open at depth
and the Company is confident that primary resources can be increased at both deposits"

•"Initial testwork on transition zone mineralisation indicate its metallurgy is more
challenging, as expected. Testwork moves to use of more elaborate flotation methods."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 September 2007)

Hey mate,

Well as I said, the company has so far spent a considerable amount of time doing PFS and Metallurgical testwork on the deposit, the primary sulphide zones should be very easy to extract, the transitional and oxide zones were always going to be much more difficult to extract, however companies such as INL have shown that it is possible.

In any event Koongie is not being valued anywhere near its potential value, rather but a fraction of it and thus is being heavily discounted due to development/processing risk

But in the end I think that both Mandilla (especially after what happened to RMS) and Koongie (if brought into production ie like JML's Jaguar) offer large blue sky potential.




jtb said:


> YT,
> 
> Any comment Re: The treatment issues on the transitional sections of KP?
> 
> ...


----------



## jtb (21 September 2007)

Cheers mate,

You are the man.

I'm not in, so will cry quietly as it runs through 15c on the YT express


----------



## cuttlefish (21 September 2007)

jtb - The March quarterly implied that an underground mining operation of the primary ore was likely to be feasible on its own.  If they can also sort out the metallurgy of the transition zone then its likely they'll be able to open pit that part which would be a big bonus to the economics I suspect.


Excerpt from March quarterly below - you can see that Holly recommended proceeding to feasability for the underground mining.  (and according to the June quarterly the primary ore metallurgy was good).

_Engineering Assessment

As part of the on-going PFS, Consultant mining engineers Holly Mining Pty Ltd (Holly) and
Brian Speechly prepared a study into mining the Sandiego and Onedin Deposits. The study
examined the feasibility of mining the deposits by open cut and/or underground methods and
examined various options for processing.

Two potential operations have been modelled:

1. An operation based on underground mining of only the Primary mineralisation at both
Sandiego and Onedin.

2. Additionally, an open pit operation based on the Oxide and Transition mineralisation at Onedin.

The study, and associated preliminary financial models, produced positive results indicating
potential for both operations, subject to confirmation of metallurgical recoveries. Plant design
requires the metallurgical testing to be finalised first. No major mining problems have been
identified. In particular, Holly recommended that a Feasibility Study should be undertaken to
fully define the underground project._


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2007)

jtb said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> You are the man.
> 
> I'm not in, so will cry quietly as it runs through 15c on the YT express





Strange with a potential of 50% increase why not take a position if you like it now?What dont you like about it?


----------



## hangseng (22 September 2007)

Rising volume
Clear break above 20/40/60 day MA
Positive divergence on MACD
On Balance Volume (OBV) rising convincingly
Shooting star reflects the late Friday selling that occurred, however the strong buying at .10 at close indicates further increases could be on the cards early next week. I am also expecting some further consolidation at this level for a short time.

So many positives about to occur with AAR that a rise in the sp is inevitable.

Yes Mandilla is about to provide significant cash to AAR (again) and will continue to do so but my focus now is on the mining DFS for Koongie Park and the metallurgical testwork PFS. Controlled Potential Sulphidisation (CPS) is clearly the focus of the PFS now and I am expecting imminent news about this aspect. Once they define how to apply this proven technology, Koongie Park success is all but guaranteed. Will they do it? According to my metallurgist contact nothing is ever guaranteed, even with CPS. However he stated AAR have engaged the best there is in this field and he believes this methodology will work with the indicated metallurgy of Koongie Park. To quote his statement to me recently "It seems you are on a winner". He is recognised as one of the best base metal mining metallurgists in WA and has first hand knowledge of the location, I greatly respect his objective view.

I am now getting just a little excited, I have waited so long for this. Still early days and I am not expecting finalisation of the PFS or DFS yet but we are very close to knowing what direction this is heading and the cash just keeps coming in.

Will AAR be the next KZL? I personally believe so in fact I am now banking on it, literally.


----------



## jtb (22 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Strange with a potential of 50% increase why not take a position if you like it now?What dont you like about it?




Hi Tech,

My play money is allocated atm unfortunately.

Have been building two other large stakes since April with 12 month view and not prepared to breach them.

Mrs just got a new car


----------



## greenfs (22 September 2007)

I am getting pretty excited about this one and have arranged on Friday for the sale of some of blue chip property trust stock to increase my exposure even a little further to my existing holding in this stock. Good luck to everyone that is on board.

You will see from the chart below that it looks simply irresistable.


----------



## jtb (22 September 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> jtb - The March quarterly implied that an underground mining operation of the primary ore was likely to be feasible on its own.  If they can also sort out the metallurgy of the transition zone then its likely they'll be able to open pit that part which would be a big bonus to the economics I suspect.
> 
> 
> Excerpt from March quarterly below - you can see that Holly recommended proceeding to feasability for the underground mining.  (and according to the June quarterly the primary ore metallurgy was good).
> ...




Hey cuttlefish,

Yeah as you know I had a good look AAR 3 or 4 months ago and took a couple of good positions.
What concerned me from the last ann' was the possibility that only the primary would be feasible and as mentioned to YT - halve the resource.
This then brought them back to many others I was comparing them too.

Cash is a big plus though.

As is sentiment


----------



## jtb (23 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Strange with a potential of 50% increase why not take a position if you like it now?What dont you like about it?




As a qualifier to my previous reply, the 15c figure was simply a function of the YT SP equation-

YT + Stock code X + Fan club = >50% < T

T being time, commonly 14 days 

or simply Woosh. 

On a serious note- further to my KP downgrade point and in regard to the gold prospect, I'm personally biased against granites (for no good reason) and looking at the Mandilla lease after the last results I chose to sell on the absence of their exposure to the greenstone belt (and the obvious loss of support) located on the other side of the shear zone (RMS side).

Mafics (ultra) give me a horn and the lovely returns in RMS' sample pictured here-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=181573&postcount=466

Are in silicified mafics and thus a totally different host.

You can see below that AAR are looking at totally different structures and the mineralisation is likely transported material from the granitic dome and intrusive structures.

Wattle dam however is smack in the middle of the greenstone extension (the fault to the right of which is the fault you can see running past the left side of Mandilla.

I lowered myself to having a look at the AAR thread on HC last night to gauge  the mood (wash my mouth out) and was amused to see the verbal masturbation carrying on regarding everything we were discussing on this thread up to last month as if it is was new info

They seem about to beat themselves into a frenzy regardless.


----------



## cuttlefish (23 September 2007)

Here's a bit about the local geology of Mandilla from the AAR web site:



> The Mandilla project consists of 100% interest gold rights attached to two mining leases located 70km south of Kalgoorlie and 20km south east of Kambalda. The project is located on the contact of a sequence dominated by mafics and ultramafics with a sequence of felsic volcanoclastics and metasediments of the Mandilla Formation. The sedimentary sequence is intruded by the Emu Rocks Granite (a high level stock of porphyritic monzogranite). The western contact of the granite is faulted by an interpreted southern extension of a splay fault off the Zuleika Shear Zone, which hosts 1 million ounce deposits at Raleigh (Kundana) and Mt Marion (Ghost Crab).




In the RMS prospectus there is also quite a lot of information about the geology of the region.  (http://www.rameliusresources.com.au).


On Mine Web there's an article about the RMS discovery that talks a bit about the geology of the area as well.

http://www.mineweb.net/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page66?oid=25917&sn=Detail

Here's some of it:

_Wattle Dam is in the Spargoville region made famous by the nearby Spargos Reward gold mine and other historic workings. It is 25 kilometres west of Kambalda and part of a large tenement holding that extends from the Widgiemooltha-Spargoville region north towards Mount Marion, which made up part of the satellite operations for the New Celebration mine, originally developed by Newcrest Mining Ltd.

"These are extraordinary gold grades," said Ramelius' Managing Director Joe Houldsworth. "There is little doubt they are amongst the highest ever recorded in Australia's rich and long gold exploration history."

Certainly some of the other bonanza grades came from big nuggets from this region including the Golden Eagle at Larkinville, and also from the brief but spectacular mining life at Londonderry, south of Coolgardie.

An influencing structure for this new find is the Zuleika Shear that extends from north of Coolgardie down through Spargoville and Houldsworth told Mineweb that there were about 20 priority targets. He likened the Wattle Dam find at this stage to the Red Lake area of Ontario that has produced bonanza grade orebodies.

While the area from Coolgardie down to Widgiemooltha is pockmarked with old workings, the Wattle Dam area was not seriously prodded since the regional work by Selection Trust that led to the Spargoville nickel deposits being found._


----------



## sting (24 September 2007)

Good news this morning.... Showing a net profit as well as a stock pile of 12,OOO ounces to be processed soon. 

Things will start to move ahead in leaps and bounds..... 

I forcast at least a sp of 20 cent at end of yr

SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## hangseng (24 September 2007)

sting said:


> Good news this morning.... Showing a net profit as well as a stock pile of 12,OOO ounces to be processed soon.
> 
> Things will start to move ahead in leaps and bounds.....
> 
> ...




Excellent announcements, absolutley excellent!

AAR has not had one negative announcement in over 12 months and just continues to march on toward Koongie Park. I am looking forward to gains far in excess of what you indicate sting. 2008 and beyond to a much higher return is my target and AAR is slowly but surely heading there. The positive comments in the profit report from John Jones regarding Mandilla are telling to state the least.

Nothing but more positive announcements out this year and I look forward to each and every one of them.


----------



## hangseng (24 September 2007)

hangseng said:


> Excellent announcements, absolutley excellent!
> 
> AAR has not had one negative announcement in over 12 months and just continues to march on toward Koongie Park. I am looking forward to gains far in excess of what you indicate sting. 2008 and beyond to a much higher return is my target and AAR is slowly but surely heading there. The positive comments in the profit report from John Jones regarding Mandilla are telling to state the least.
> 
> Nothing but more positive announcements out this year and I look forward to each and every one of them.




And the last huge buy at 11c says it all, the sentiment toward AAR is rapidly shifting.

One more little point is that the CPS testwork was to be finalised in the last 2 quarters of 2007. This news is also imminent based on company reports.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 September 2007)

wow that profit report totally caught me off side,

I knew they were making good money but *$5.6m*, this is also a milestone for the company as it is the maiden profit for the company in over 21yrs listed life

_"Western Australian mineral explorer and gold miner Anglo Australian Resources N L (“Anglo”) today announced a Net Profit after Tax for the year ended 30 June 2007 was $5,582,690, its first profit since incorporation 21 years ago."_

Now as stated 

_"The profit was achieved from revenue of $10.2 million, principally derived from the sale of 12,434 ounces of gold, and after allowing for $0.23 million in exploration expenditure, $0.32 million in depreciation and amortization and $nil tax._"


Now we also know that 12,000 more ounces of gold are contained within stockpiles awaiting to be treated and since they only cost will be treatment and allowing for a lower grade, I'd say at least $10m will be generated in revenue, of which another *$5m-$7m Profit* can be expected for this year.

_"Approximately 50,000 tonnes of additional ore have been mined and are currently stockpiled at a custom mill where the ore will be processed during December quarter 2007. Substantial profit will be derived from processing this stockpiled ore, which is estimated to contain more than 12,000 ounces of gold."_

Now for some forward steps on Koongie to really get the ball rolling


----------



## hangseng (24 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> wow that profit report totally caught me off side,
> 
> I knew they were making good money but *$5.6m*, this is also a milestone for the company as it is the maiden profit for the company in over 21yrs listed life
> 
> ...





YT you should note the comments on the Atlantis Zn grades. That along with cash and future mandilla prospects and a report in October on Victoria Plains  should (I believe will) create a lot of interest in AAR. Also the CPS is now focussing on individual separation methodolgies, which are already indicating good recoveries in early testwork.

Hold on YT your patience is going to be rewarded. As I indicated recently, consolidation is now occurring and I now expect the sp of AAR to shift sharply upwards on the next reports.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 September 2007)

So far there has been no media coverage of AAR's maiden net profit,

I find this somewhat strange given its mkt cap, 

I would expect some media if not broker coverage given the fact that they are now generating cash to self fund explotation

Watching and waiting


----------



## j4mesa (24 September 2007)

I am not sure whether someone is capping this share or not...
but if we check the market depth, we can see the pressure from the seller compare to the strength of the buyer....

I can see that the seller is on power. Despite that I like the technical analysis of this share, MACD ,etc.....


----------



## aaronphetamine (24 September 2007)

What a weak finish for a strong start for this stock, there is alot of selling pressure, most probably becuase alot of people are still feeling from what happened in july when the price whent to 13.5c and then proceeded to fall to 6c, infact it has capped 13-13.5c twice in the past 5mnths and then proceeded to fall back between 6-8c range. some people see this as a double top ?

Id say if the market conditions stay towards bullish, obviously not a 90pt jump a day, but still bullish then this stock will reach the 13.5c spot. As for going over the 13.5c mark.. who knows.. all loyal AAR followeres will remember how positive the buy and sell depth was back in july for AAR to make a run to at least 17c, but it just sat there idle and started to fall.

Alot of people who brought in at the 6-8c range are probably behind alot of the selling, also people in for small day trade profits, becuase the 9c range jump to 10 and 10.5c jump is a good time to make some quick profits.

Im out at the moment, was going to buy in theis arvo but it was a weak close and so i left my funds elsewhere.

was it a right move ? well since YT has joined AAR, it prolly wasnt.. the stock will prolly run tomo.. haha. but we will see.

Hang Seng first got my interest in AAR and its good to see this young man still in it!


----------



## hangseng (24 September 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Hang Seng first got my interest in AAR and its good to see this young man still in it!




 I wish, long time since I could have been called that.

I actually liked the CSPA today, nice strong close at .10 and consolidating as I indicated I believed it would. Your anology on general sentiment may be right, in fact I agree with what you say in part. Having said that though the strong fundamentals of AAR will takeover in the end.

The selling today didn't surprise me one bit, as didn't the good single buys that came in. Once the impatient have left the building AAR will take it's correct place in the market as the little champion it is.

For now, as I was told here on ASF on the last great announcement when AAR had and proceeded to go down, "the market is always right". From memory AAR increased strongly shortly after that, as I believe it will again.

If trading you will need to be quite nimble this time around and not be faint of heart. AAR is going to be shaken and shaken and then just move on up. 

I am just sitting, holding and enjoying the games.


----------



## ideaforlife (25 September 2007)

Thanks for the warning Hangseng. I guess there is no need to worry considering the much lower volume on prive drop compared with when it's hiking up. On the other hand, perhaps it just creates some chances to re-enter at a cheaper price.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 September 2007)

At first I was surprised at yesterdays weakness,

But then I realised, lots of people and traders do the BUY the rumour, SELL the fact, 

So with yesterdays Ann what we saw was sell the fact, however I don't think the news has filtered out properly, I am yet to see mining news article or any article for that matter, talking about the fact that after 21yrs AAR has finally made a profit.

Watching and waiting


----------



## Mazrox (25 September 2007)

I agree. Jittery people are probably selling the fact, and people who were looking to take new positions (like me) set themselves up yesterday. (I have been watching for a re-entry after making a small trading profit a few months ago. Looking to hold longer term this time.)

Being able to self fund future exploration is a big plus in my mind in the current uncertain climate. Makes them less vulnerable to the vagaries of the credit markets and/or investor confidence.

It's one of the things I have been looking at as I review my portfolio of juniors.

A question someone might be able to answer... 

Quote from yesterday's ann: Approximately 50,000 tonnes of additional ore have been mined and are currently stockpiled at a *custom mill *where the ore will be processed during December quarter 2007.

Is this likely to be their own mill? One of the things I liked about RMS was that they bought their own processing plant to process their ore. Would think that gives them more control over the process, and therefore the cashflow.

(I'm VERY new to this, so be kind to me if I've asked a stupid question!  )

Maz


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2007)

Below is a 240 min chart.

I see this currently as pretty normal price action.
The 5th bar in shows quite an amount of supply----selling.
Note how it finishes off its highs and is a high volume bar.
The next bar does the same but with lower volume this indicates
a slowing or absobtion of supply.
The next and highest bar manages to hold at 10.5 and volume
while above average indicates more buying that selling.
Yesterdays and todays volume indicate supply is low sellers are not
pushing lower with wide range bars looking for buyers.
Low volume down bars Followed by Higher priced higher volume up
bars are definately a sign of strength.
.92c is a critical support level.

For me its wait and see.
I'm looking for technical weakness and or strength.
Weakness I'm out.Strength I'll remain.
Time will tell.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 September 2007)

Well I had another look at AAR fellas and I like what I see,

*Past*
_"Western Australian mineral explorer and gold miner Anglo Australian Resources N L (“Anglo”) today announced a Net Profit after Tax for the year ended 30 June 2007 was $5,582,690, its first profit since incorporation 21 years ago."_

_"The profit was achieved from revenue of $10.2 million, principally derived from the sale of 12,434 ounces of gold, and after allowing for $0.23 million in exploration expenditure, $0.32 million in depreciation and amortization and $nil tax._"

*So 12,434oz generated $10.2m rev = $5.6m profit*


*Current*
_"Approximately 50,000 tonnes of additional ore have been mined and are currently stockpiled at a custom mill where the ore will be processed during December quarter 2007. Substantial profit will be derived from processing this stockpiled ore, which is estimated to contain more than 12,000 ounces of gold."_

*So this 12,000oz should generate $10m+ rev = $5m-$7m profit for this year*

*Future*
At East Mandilla a new model has been developed following examination of diamond drill core and re-evaluation of cross sections and long sections. Allowing for weathering a case can be made for a number of very shallow south dipping lodes, which are flat lying in cross section. The width of these lodes is approximately 50m and appears to have a thickness of 3-6m within the centre of the lode. The average grade of these lodes is 5g/t Au. They appear to be located in a corridor bearing approximately 338 degrees and possibly thicker on the eastern side and tapering off to the west. Based
on existing intersections there is 24,000 ounces in sight (to 60m below surface).

*So there's another 24,000oz's to be mined = $20m+ Rev = $10m-$14m profit next year*

*Summary*
*AAR is well funded and has at least another $30m of revenue to make at Mandilla which should result in $10m-$20m in future Net Profits,*

This should easily enable it to fund the BFS for Koongie, as well as Intial development,

In addition to this AAR is arguably poised to make more discoveries at Mandilla


----------



## jtb (25 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I am yet to see mining news article or any article for that matter, talking about the fact that after 21yrs AAR has finally made a profit.
> 
> Watching and waiting




YT,

You'll be glad to know Anglo' copped a mention in the business section of todays 'WEST AUSTRALIAN'


----------



## BUY&SELL (25 September 2007)

jtb said:


> YT,
> 
> You'll be glad to know Anglo' copped a mention in the business section of todays 'WEST AUSTRALIAN'




And the Financial Review, page 22 "Anglo Aust turns profit"  


qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnmqwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm


----------



## hangseng (25 September 2007)

Special point of interest is they are not processing the remaining gold until the end of 2007. *They are taking full advantage of higher gold prices.* This is a clever move.

The game at play at present is all psychological. I for one have no desire to take part, I will not be selling to satisfy the game master.

The only disappointment of the report is you need to search for new information and to know what to look for. It is there though, and it is all positive. Why John Jones is keeping AAR low profile is beyond me at the moment. However it has become clear the direction is forward and they are progressing in a deliberate direction of developing Koongie Park, active exploration at Victoria Plains and further development of Mandilla to provide ongoing cashflow.

I remain strongly positive, despite the trading shenanigans going on. I have a medium to long term outlook of AAR. Of course traders will as usual have their fun along the way, all a part of the game.


----------



## SGB (25 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Below is a 240 min chart.
> 
> 
> For me its wait and see.
> ...




Agree tech/a

Very important support at .09c.
However, there is one fundamental point that keeps my eyes open to this stock.
*There are not too many companys under .10c who are actually making a profit. * Yes.... it,s taken 21 years but they have now found the formula, the people are starting to make a difference.
Good long term value IMO.

SGB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Below is a 240 min chart.
> 
> I see this currently as pretty normal price action.
> The 5th bar in shows quite an amount of supply----selling.
> ...





Hey Tech, curious what the techie picture is telling you?

Looks to have consolidated quite well, will need an article or broker report to pop I think, I read somewhere that Fat Prophets is covering AAR now, can anyone confirm this? (As I read it off another forum and don't believe it)

Thanks in advance


----------



## spottygoose (27 September 2007)

I think it is true. They have it as a watch and the assumption is they will update it soon. A poster name Francoo just posted this elsewhere complete with issue number:

Here's the whole post if anyones still intersted. I think they are going to put out a buy rec. in the next 2 weeks....

Anglo Australian Resources

Await buying opportunity Fat Mining 65, 21 Feb, 2007


We met recently with the two executives of Anglo Australian Resources in our Sydney
office, Angus Pilmer and Peter Komyshan. What impresses us about the company is the
very achievable growth path that AAR has in place and the fact the company is very
modestly valued. We believe the upside is enormous and it should certainly be on the
radar screen of those Members wanting base metal exposure.

"AAR has what we consider to be a well thought out growth path."

This is our first report on AAR.

Buoyant investor support saw AAR nearly quadruple in price between June and
September last year. This followed more than six years of relatively subdued trading
at historic lows. Following such rapid price gains, the upward trend of any stock
would be at risk of pausing for consolidation. AAR is no exception.

In the near term, we anticipate further consolidation. While volatility threatens
initial support at 6 cents, we believe that the revival of longer term upward
momentum will serve to limit downside risks.

Given the clear and sustained break above the six year base formation, the long term
outlook for AAR is positive. Accordingly, Fat Prophets will monitor AAR for a suitable buying opportunity.

Given our bullish stance on base metals, we are constantly on the lookout for new,
undervalued opportunities for our Members. We believe that Anglo Australian
Resources represents one such opportunity. We believe upside is enormous and it
should certainly be on the radar screen of Members, particularly those wanting
additional base metal exposure.

Effectively, two signature projects have propelled Anglo Australian Resources beyond
the junior exploration stage to a point where it could realise its sizeable production ambitions.
The first project is the Mandilla Gold Project, situated near Higginsville south of
Kalgoorlie, in Western Australia. Although not a company-maker in its own right,
Mandilla is set to play a crucial role in AAR's development.

Mandilla is a small, profitable gold mine that will produce a significant cash flow
surplus during 2007.

In fact, the first gold production from Mandilla has exceeded all expectations, with
the first batch of ore producing 4,755 ounces of gold from the treatment of 8,451
tonnes at an average grade of 17.68g/t Au. This was 51% above forecast.
The key is the very high gold grade, which boosted production above the reserve
model forecast of 10,656 tonnes @ 9.17g/t Au.

The company now has 24,400 tonnes of ore available for treatment, with the next
campaign commencing in early February.

The West Mandilla palaeochannel deposit is estimated to contain a Probable Ore
Reserve of 70,100 tonnes @ 7.52g/t Au for 16,960 ounces of gold within 20 metres of
surface.

From our meeting with AAR management, they expect the Mandilla Project togenerate
$8 - $10 million in net cash after all costs this year. AAR management intends to
spend these funds wisely.

AAR will apply its earnings towards appraisal work on its second project, its
flagship Koongie Park base metal project in Western Australia. While the project has
been around a long time, we believe its prospects for development are now better
than ever.

When one has a look at the mammoth share price performances of our previously
recommended emerging base metals opportunities like Fox Resources, Terramin
Australia and Copper Strike, we believe AAR has a lot of potential upside, with no
significant downside.

AAR owns 100% of the Koongie Park Project, which comprises an advanced
lead-copper-zinc deposit at Halls Creek in the Kimberley region of WA. Having owned
the project since 1989, AAR has completed extensive work worth around $7
million on the project and we await the release of results any day now from a
Pre-feasibility Study recently undertaken by AAR.

The project consists of two deposits, Sandiego and Onedin, with both containing a
zinc zone, a copper zone and a mixed zone. The surge in base metal prices over
recent years has undoubtedly boosted the development economics of the project.
The Sandiego deposit is a steeply plunging tabular mineralised deposit that has been
intensively drilled on 40 metre spaced sections over a strike length of 120 metres
and to a depth of 500 metres. Importantly, it remains open at depth.

The Onedin deposit meanwhile comprises a mostly rod-shaped mineralised zone, with a
high-grade component. 

Total Resources at present comprise: Zinc Zone: 2.25 million tonnes @ 7.0% Zn;
Copper Zone: 1.8 million tonnes @ 2.6% Cu; and Mixed Zone: 0.6 million tonnes @ 7.7%
Zn and 1.6% Cu.

The current Total Resource comprises 4.65 million tonnes @ 5.2% Zn, 1.2% Cu, 0.8% Pb
and 29.6g/t Ag.

Our discussion with management revolved around only the project's history and
resource potential. We will however know more about Koongie Park's potential to host
a robust base metals development once the Pre-feasibility Study is released.

Our back of the envelope calculations however suggest a possible production scenario
could generate 30,000 tonnes of zinc metal annually at a cash operating cost of
A$0.80 per pound. This would generate a very healthy operating margin indeed,
compared to a current spot zinc price around A$1.90 a pound.

Accordingly, we keenly await the release of the Pre-feasibility Study.
Anglo Australian Resources held cash reserves of $2.3 million as at December 31 2006.
The key points for Members in our view are that AAR could receive a substantial
re-rating on the back of the development potential of its Koongie Park Project.
Furthermore, the cost of a Bankable Feasibility Study to fully assess development
would be fully funded from earnings from its Mandilla Gold Project, so shareholders
would not suffer any dilution.

We also understand that management has had discussions with a number of Asian metal
refiners interested in off take agreements and potentially assisting with project
funding. Given the scarcity of zinc concentrates in the world market, we believe
there would be a whole host of potential project partners for AAR.

Accordingly, Fat Prophets will monitor Anglo Australian Resources for a clear buying
signal.


----------



## tech/a (27 September 2007)

Y/T I'm a bit tied up at the mo but will update the technical picture later.
Its looking fairly typical to me at this time.


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2007)

Y/T.
Technically a little ho hum.I'm not seeing

(1) Absorbsion of supply.

(2) OR un impeded price rise through 11c.

Chart comments paint the technical picture.Until we see one or the other price will range.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 September 2007)

Thanks Tech,

Call me crazy but I see another CUL/RMI push towards 16c-18c

I'm not talking fundamentals here, I'm talking trading and I just remember how hard the traders pushed RMI and CUL,

So on the back of that I bought another 1.5M today at 10c and am looking to buy another 1M,

Fundamentally I see very little risk in buying at these levels, but I could be wrong


----------



## SGB (28 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thanks Tech,
> 
> Call me crazy but I see another CUL/RMI push towards 16c-18c
> 
> ...





Yer.. I'm with you YT

I'm snapping up on weekness. Theres a feel about this one. Bullish gold prices gives me more confidence.


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2007)

Here in lies a difference in trading styles from fundamental to at least this techie.

I have a great deal of respect for some who spend a great deal of time evaluating companies going forward.Like all who take their style of analysis seriously I know the effort involved.
Placing ourselves in the position to take advantage of opportunity is both of our goals.

Ive sold out of AAR at a small profit,I see lack of demand and a great deal of supply blocking the path. This can change very quickly with an announcement.

My style is to find stock which is moving and take advantage of that move in my direction for as long as I can and with as much as I can muster (increasing position sizing).
Unlike some fundies I'm not prepared to wait and am happy to miss some of the move to have my funds working harder for me in trades which are showing opportunity.
This results in short trades and small losses.When one does fly and I'm on board,the shuffle for position is well rewarded as is those who take positions fundamentally and simply wait.

Neither in my view are more correct than the other,just different in application.
I may well be back in the frey but in the meantime I have AAR on the alert watchlist at 10.5c or sub 9c


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 September 2007)

tech/a said:


> Here in lies a difference in trading styles from fundamental to at least this techie.
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for some who spend a great deal of time evaluating companies going forward.Like all who take their style of analysis seriously I know the effort involved.
> Placing ourselves in the position to take advantage of opportunity is both of our goals.
> ...





I agree with the supply there tech,

I was watching it yesterday and the buyers were being eaten up with no increase. Not ready yet for me.


----------



## hitmanlam (28 September 2007)

I think i agree with BOTH tech/a & YT here. Neither way is correct.  Just as long as you make good profit thats all that matters.

Commenting on post #553 this is my analysis on the current situation.

A lot of supply between the 10.5 - 13c mark and clear resistance is at 13c.  Sellers winning at this level.  Below the 10c mark, theres alot of buyers coming in and willing to push the price back up to 10c.  Buyers winning at this level.  Currently there's alot of buyers willing to accumulating at < 10c and sellers willing to distribute at 10.5. Buyers are probably absorbing the sellers for now and we're going to see abit of consolidation at this point (tight range of 9.5-10.5c for next couple of days) before the next leg up.

I think this stock will give great returns in a months time but i think patience is needed though.  As i said before, the price was pushed back twice at the 13c level but I think there's a better chance this 3rd time it breaking through the 13c mark.  Could be right, could be wrong.  But i think the difference this time is:

a)  Strong POG and market conditions supporting that price
b)  Announcement of maiden profit.  I don't think ppl realise the significance of this.  Being able of fund/increase exploration resulting in less dilution of shares etc etc. 

Im not going to increase my holdings at this stage as im am satisfied with my current position.  (All i can say is its a whole less than YT position. lol).

Def fundatamentals are there and its a definite hold for me.  Just give it a month.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 October 2007)

Well AAR really fell over today,

I'm surprised as were back to the levels we were pre the announcement of the profit, ie 8c-9c

I would have thought the fact that the company should be netting $30m of revenue from Mandilla which should result in $10m-$20m in future Net Profits, to fund the BFS of Konngie would have attracted more support, seems I was wrong 

Well I'm still here, but it seems I am alone 

Tech/a no doubt the chart doesn't look too healthy?


----------



## countryboy (8 October 2007)

can't support you just now ..need to do some homework on this stock. I sat on some cash for the last month and am trawling the market for purchases now that things appear to have settled.


----------



## hangseng (8 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well AAR really fell over today,
> 
> I'm surprised as were back to the levels we were pre the announcement of the profit, ie 8c-9c
> 
> ...




YT, it seems until the PFS provides some positive direction it seems the sp will drift. The Koongie testwork is critical and with all I have now learnt I am convinced it will be positive utilising the CPS process but updates will be required.

My feelings on AAR are well known but I concede that fundamentals alone won't be enough short term, as good as they are. As I am constantly reminded, the market is always right.

I wait patiently and I also have one eye on the market again, as it seems others do.


----------



## Bluesky (9 October 2007)

Guys, good news on KP will do it for AAR but until then it will be like a see saw up and down.

Some more patience required here and it will pay off big time.


----------



## Scuba (9 October 2007)

Great thread, very interesting input. Good learning opp. for me, thanks... I'll be getting some more while the price is lower and they still have substantial stock for sale at these prices...


----------



## TheAbyss (9 October 2007)

My view is that people can only hold so many spec stocks and at the moment there are quite a few opportunities presenting themselves I for one was tempted to part with some AAR to grab a few others however chose not to. Either way AAR will bounce back.


----------



## kpas (9 October 2007)

I have used this opportunity to top up again as I strongly beleive it's going to push past it's previous resistance levels - just a matter of when.

I would rather be in this stock and waiting then not be in it when it runs.

Has tested 13c twice now, this next run could well see it push past and beyond and find new support levels.


----------



## ideaforlife (9 October 2007)

Yes, I have topped up a bit yesterday (perhaps should have waited bit longer as it broke the 9c threshold). It's sad to see the red on the balance sheet, but looking at the historical behaviour of AAR holders, as Hangseng pointed out - not for a faint heart. 

Hangseng, what do you mean that again you have an eye on the market. Do you sense some sort of smell of blood there??  care to share what your intuition is telling you?


----------



## resourcesman (9 October 2007)

kpas said:


> I have used this opportunity to top up again as I strongly beleive it's going to push past it's previous resistance levels - just a matter of when.
> 
> I would rather be in this stock and waiting then not be in it when it runs.
> 
> Has tested 13c twice now, this next run could well see it push past and beyond and find new support levels.




mate, its pushed up a few times this past year, but each time, even after pushing past resistance levels, it keeps falling back down shortly after.... havent seen this happen on any other stocks ive held


----------



## hitmanlam (9 October 2007)

I would hold off on the topping up.  Support is at 8c and i think that would be a safe place if you want to buy some more.  But for now, just waiting...


----------



## Old Rooster (10 October 2007)

I'm new to trading but something is weird with this stock today. someone is buying one share per trade to keep bumping up the price.


----------



## hangseng (10 October 2007)

ideaforlife said:


> Yes, I have topped up a bit yesterday (perhaps should have waited bit longer as it broke the 9c threshold). It's sad to see the red on the balance sheet, but looking at the historical behaviour of AAR holders, as Hangseng pointed out - not for a faint heart.
> 
> Hangseng, what do you mean that again you have an eye on the market. Do you sense some sort of smell of blood there??  care to share what your intuition is telling you?




Intuition is telling me a pullback is imminent. This is a bull market no question but I have the feeling it has run to hard too fast and is now indicating overbought. Lets see if I am right I picked the last time perfectly, can I do it again? 

There will be some blood letting.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Intuition is telling me a pullback is imminent. This is a bull market no question but I have the feeling it has run to hard too fast and is now indicating overbought. Lets see if I am right I picked the last time perfectly, can I do it again?
> 
> There will be some blood letting.




Hangseng,

Are you saying 8cents is not going to hold? There would have to be compelling reasons for me not to pick some up at that price. Lets see how it goes, and where.

Cheers...


----------



## hangseng (10 October 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Hangseng,
> 
> Are you saying 8cents is not going to hold? There would have to be compelling reasons for me not to pick some up at that price. Lets see how it goes, and where.
> 
> Cheers...




I didn't say 8 wouldn't hold with AAR, I just think there will be a pullback. I just don't think now that AAR will move much until the PFS for Koongie Park. That may mean it may drift a little until then.

The way the market is specs will get hit on any pullback, as occurred in August and every other time. It will bounce back but people as usual will panic.

Of course I could have this all wrong and the gut feeling I have is just indigestion from too much spaghetti and meat balls. I just don't think so, writing is on the wall.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> I didn't say 8 wouldn't hold with AAR, I just think there will be a pullback. I just don't think now that AAR will move much until the PFS for Koongie Park. That may mean it may drift a little until then.
> 
> The way the market is specs will get hit on any pullback, as occurred in August and every other time. It will bounce back but people as usual will panic.
> 
> Of course I could have this all wrong and the gut feeling I have is just indigestion from too much spaghetti and meat balls. I just don't think so, writing is on the wall.




I know you didn't. Spaghetti sounds nice. Red wine too? Thanks for the posts and insights.

Cheers..


----------



## hangseng (12 October 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I know you didn't. Spaghetti sounds nice. Red wine too? Thanks for the posts and insights.
> 
> Cheers..




Yes there was a nice red as well, plenty of red on the bourse last night to. Spent the most of the night trading the GPB/USD and did quite well for once.

And well well well, look what happened next. The US didn't let me down last night, over 100pts up then dropped like a stone to be 100pts down. Someone saw the writing on the wall.

Interesting times indeed and maybe my gut was right, let's see.


----------



## Scuba (15 October 2007)

Enjoying a drop of red too...:
Just wondering if AAR is suffering the October blues or is this now expected behaviour due to current climate?
A little surprising given their maiden profit and pot of gold to travel to market with...


----------



## Gekko (19 October 2007)

This one is certainly heating up today. Another YT pick. Anyone know anything. Might be an idea for yours truly to top up.


----------



## EZZA (19 October 2007)

yeah, surprised that it moved up so much today.  
Will expect some upside mac d looks like its setup to move up. :


----------



## hangseng (19 October 2007)

I have noticed clear support for AAR and resilience despite the market condition. I have changed my view completely now on the short term outlook for AAR.

Quarterly report out shortly and the gold is being processed as we speak. POG won't do the SP of AAR any harm at all. Going by previous AAR reports the testwork results are due anytime now. Should also be hearing of the Mandilla bedrock drilling program and an update on Victoria Plains and Dalgaranga. Lots to come from this cashed up company. 

Could this finally be time? I have taken advantage of the latest dip and increased my position and will continue to do so now on any further dips as they occur.

Gekko I think you will find others identified AAR quite a time prior to YT.


----------



## ideaforlife (20 October 2007)

I have to confess AAR has been the stock that has brought the highest profit to my poor portfolio (embarrassed to say) thanks to Hangseng's strong support as early as April. 

Luckily I topped up some when it reached 8.8c however I've not taken any profits as I'm still expecting a higher return. I don't understand much of the fundamental stuff but technically the longer the bottom is formed the higher it will climb - keep fingures cross.


----------



## ta2693 (24 October 2007)

AAR performs very well in the recent days, especially on the day before yesterday, despite the negative market conditions. It holds very well, even went up a little bit. It is interesting to see whether it can break 11c to reestablish its up trend. 
I will in when the up trend is established.


----------



## kpas (24 October 2007)

Even if it breaks through 11c I am still planning on holding this one long term.

I can see it pushing hard above this level and although it has traded these levels before, I do not want to risk being out of this stock when it does breakout.


----------



## disarray (24 October 2007)

thought i'd add my chart here. i'm by no means an expert but it has been a fun stock to play with recently. i've got a parcel for holding and a parcel for play and have been trading it for a few months now.

the recent chart has shown strong support at 7.7 and 8.9 since the correction, and you can see the consistency with which it is supported. so plenty of people are interested in it and its sound fundamentals lend a great deal of weight to this support. this strong floor made trend lining easy and pointed out the most likely breaks which i went ahead and made some money from.

this is a solid, pretty low risk spec play so it is attractive to higher risk investors, and as such medium/long-term money will continue to be attracted toward it. the sellers look like they are getting tired but todays buy looks a bit thin so we have to wait till buyers come back in. 10.5 - 11c is also still sitting there as a wall but good news and a serious buyer or two could swallow that. finally if there are any residual holders left over at 13 or 14c who got caught up in the pre-august exuberance they'd be mad to bail out even just as blue sky is showing.

i wish success to the rest of you AAR holders


----------



## Gekko (24 October 2007)

Disarray,

"10.5 - 11c is also still sitting there as a wall but good news and a serious buyer or two could swallow that."

It is short term resistance, but yes, a serious buyers would/and prob will snap it up

You see blue sky post 11?


----------



## disarray (24 October 2007)

13.5 was the highest before august so blue sky is around there. i don't think selling pressure will come from those levels, rather it will the people who accumulated at the support floors who can keep offselling the highs and buying back in at the lows, but that is a different type of resistance to what you would see on an chart with older resistance baggage.


----------



## Gekko (24 October 2007)

I watched this one trade closely today. Trading closely indexed the indicies. Up very strongly on high volume, then down to 9.3 as some day-traders exited as futures began to fall. All in all, a good day though. The strong close proves that this stock always finds support at these levels. It should easily move back up to 10c. At 10c, an announcement (and there should be 2 within days) should provide sufficient momentum for 11c to be cleared.


----------



## ta2693 (25 October 2007)

Gekko said:


> I watched this one trade closely today. Trading closely indexed the indicies. Up very strongly on high volume, then down to 9.3 as some day-traders exited as futures began to fall. All in all, a good day though. The strong close proves that this stock always finds support at these levels. It should easily move back up to 10c. At 10c, an announcement (and there should be 2 within days) should provide sufficient momentum for 11c to be cleared.




My interpretation is a little bit different from you. Huge volume and close weak,
which means it is going to have a bad day tomorrow for aar. It also means a good opportunity to accumulate at low 9c tomorrow, if you see its fundamental side. It has made 10.2M from 35000 ton gold ore in the first half year, and another 50000 ton gold ore is in processing, with current gold price above $700, I expect it will make another 15m at least from this 50k ton gold ore. for a 47m market cap company and at least 25m gold or cash on hand, There is nothing much to lose. 
My order at 9.1c and have good chance be filled tomorrow.


----------



## Dr-K (26 October 2007)

My buy order is at 0.091 also, If it isn't filled today I will settle for anywhere between 0.091-0.095.

This one feels like it is ready to take of to next resistance point.

Kay.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2007)

Dr-K said:


> This one feels like it is ready to take of to next resistance point.
> 
> Kay.



Why is that Kay?

Momentum
Volume
Indicators
Ann due
W2 complete



Need to provide some analysis here to support sp movement projections.

Cheers, kennas


----------



## roland (26 October 2007)

I am wondering at the age of all the principals whether they will still be around to see 0.10 ???

Good story though - first nett profit after 21 years!!!


----------



## Gekko (26 October 2007)

ta2693 said:


> My interpretation is a little bit different from you. Huge volume and close weak,
> which means it is going to have a bad day tomorrow for aar. It also means a good opportunity to accumulate at low 9c tomorrow, if you see its fundamental side. It has made 10.2M from 35000 ton gold ore in the first half year, and another 50000 ton gold ore is in processing, with current gold price above $700, I expect it will make another 15m at least from this 50k ton gold ore. for a 47m market cap company and at least 25m gold or cash on hand, There is nothing much to lose.
> My order at 9.1c and have good chance be filled tomorrow.





"My interpretation is a little bit different from you." My interpretarion is a little bit different from you too.

"Huge volume and close weak, which means it is going to have a bad day tomorrow for aar." That didnt happen. Every stock fell on Wed. You must remember that. It was general, once-off fall. High volume up/low volume down also far outweighs low volume up/high volume down imo.

"It also means a good opportunity to accumulate at low 9c tomorrow, if you see its fundamental side." "My order at 9.1c and have good chance be filled tomorrow." Good luck getting filled. 

What do the techies think of the chart.


----------



## disarray (26 October 2007)

the following is all conjecture and just my own amateur attempts to look at the other people playing the AAR game. 

.093 is the new accumulation floor. you see the action on wednesday where the 0.89 accumulators offloaded from .105 all the way down to the new floor where they had to start accumulating again. there's no point pushing it down further or they have to sacrifice reserves from the earlier 0.77 accumulation.

once the price hits 10c then it jumps in .5c increments which is a much larger per tick profit than previously. so if i had a large amount of someone elses money to play with i'd be interested in keeping it sub 10 as long as possible so i could accumulate everyone elses shares who get pissed off with the sideways movement.

joules once did a few really good posts on this game but he deleted them which was a damn shame. but the good thing is that the august correction really wiped a lot of this sort of nonsense out of the sharemarket so price action has been kind of a "clean slate" since then, so you get a much cleaner picture of the money trail.


----------



## Scuba (29 October 2007)

Gekko said:


> ...edited.... "an announcement (and there should be 2 within days)"...edited....



The above was from post #585 (24th-October-2007, 06:01 PM)...
I know it was only 5 days ago, but I wonder what you were alluding to... Can you elaborate, or am I asking too much?
Regards,
Dave


----------



## kpas (31 October 2007)

Very few (if any) sellers present today on what can only be described as a down day, a good signal for AAR - especially with many other stocks in the red.


----------



## kpas (31 October 2007)

Scuba said:


> The above was from post #585 (24th-October-2007, 06:01 PM)...
> I know it was only 5 days ago, but I wonder what you were alluding to... Can you elaborate, or am I asking too much?
> Regards,
> Dave




I believe he is alluding to the quarterly report?

It is due today and I am assuming because it has not been released yet that there will be nothing new in it.

Won't know until it is released though obviously.


----------



## mickqld (31 October 2007)

kpas said:


> I believe he is alluding to the quarterly report?
> 
> It is due today and I am assuming because it has not been released yet that there will be nothing new in it.
> 
> Won't know until it is released though obviously.




As with their previous quaterly reports it wont be released till after trade between 5 and 6pm. More than likely nothing new in it.


----------



## kpas (31 October 2007)

mickqld said:


> As with their previous quaterly reports it wont be released till after trade between 5 and 6pm. More than likely nothing new in it.




It is out now.

Havn't had a chance to take it in, but I can't see anything new there.

None the less, nothing negative and if anything, we are maybe 6 weeks away from some significant news regarding KP.

Anyone else see anything of significance in there?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2007)

kpas said:


> It is out now.
> 
> Havn't had a chance to take it in, but I can't see anything new there.
> 
> Anyone else see anything of significance in there?




Anything significant? You bet

As I have said lets break it up

* Past*
*$5.5m Net Profit from $10.2m Revenue from 12koz's Gold from 33kt's ore*


* Present*
Treating 51kt's of ore avg grade 5.44g/t Au = 9.5koz's Au @ $830oz/au should = *$8m Revenue = another $4m profit*

* Future*
*NEW JORC* 356kt's@3.04g/t Au= 35koz's Au @ $800oz
should* = $28m cash flow which could = $15m-$20m profit*



This new jorc is huge as it porvides for another $28m in cash flow to add to the $8m from current operations and the $3m at bank

All up the company should have *$30m in the bank* from these gold operations

You have to ask yourself, what if theres more gold in them there hills? remember as I have said all along Mandilla is adjacent to RMS's Bonaza Wattle Dam deposit


And we haven't even updated Koongie yet


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2007)

Guys I made a mistake, the head grade I am using for "present" while correct is not reflective of total gold as the company has said theres 12koz to be processed in  last few ann's, So I've adjusted my figures accordingly

* Past*
*$5.5m Net Profit from $10.2m Revenue from 12koz's Gold from 33kt's ore*


* Present*
12koz's Au @ $830oz/au should = *$10m Revenue = another $5m profit*

* Future*
*NEW JORC* 356kt's@3.04g/t Au= 35koz's Au @ $800oz
should* = $28m cash flow which could = $15m-$20m profit*



This new jorc is huge as it porvides for another $28m in cash flow to add to the $10m from current operations and the $3m at bank

All up the company should have *$30m-$35m in the bank* from these gold operations

You have to ask yourself, what if theres more gold in them there hills? remember as I have said all along Mandilla is adjacent to RMS's Bonaza Wattle Dam deposit


And we haven't even updated Koongie yet [/QUOTE]


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

kpas said:


> It is out now.
> 
> Havn't had a chance to take it in, but I can't see anything new there.
> 
> ...




If you can't see anything new then you need to research AAR a lot more than you have.

This is confirmation of a positive direction in relation to the Koongie Park project and a continuation of the Mandilla project to be pursued. Both are yet to be confirmed absolute however this is at least a major step in the right direction.

Good news indeed.


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

Yes indeed it's been good news.  Happily, even a noob like me was able to watch the change in sentiment as the announcement was read today. I watched the price go from .094 to .105 in a matter of about 15 minutes. (mind my comment though, I don't have the most sophisticated setup available. Read major understatement lol) Lets hope the market continues to see the value, and Anglo trip over a 2Kt nugget buried in them thar hills... 
Was also very encouraging to see another of my holdings have great news so... :alcohol:


----------



## kpas (31 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> If you can't see anything new then you need to research AAR a lot more than you have.
> 
> This is confirmation of a positive direction in relation to the Koongie Park project and a continuation of the Mandilla project to be pursued. Both are yet to be confirmed absolute however this is at least a major step in the right direction.
> 
> Good news indeed.




I had 20 seconds to skim over it, in that 20 seconds I read a lot of crap that I had already read before and yes I happened to miss the 1 peice of information that was new. So easy up there.

I am not sure what your stance is on the AAR quarterlys, but in previous announcements they rarely have put anything new out - I wasn't expecting anything and read straight over it 

Anyway - agree it is a good step forward for Anglo and happy to keep holding it long term.


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

kpas said:


> I had 20 seconds to skim over it, in that 20 seconds I read a lot of crap that I had already read before and yes I happened to miss the 1 peice of information that was new. So easy up there.
> 
> I am not sure what your stance is on the AAR quarterlys, but in previous announcements they rarely have put anything new out - I wasn't expecting anything and read straight over it
> 
> Anyway - agree it is a good step forward for Anglo and happy to keep holding it long term.




Not having a go at you by the way, I didn't mean that to come across so harsh. One of the first lessons I learnt with any report, never skim. I have missed opportunities like that so I now read in detail, even the regurgitated information. I agree with your report view, they could do a lot better I think. The website is simply woeful. Thankfully they seem to be concentrating on the work in hand and doing it well it seems.

Bit of a slow train coming is AAR on Koongie. I hope I live long enough to see this happen. If I have to wait another 20 years I could miss it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 October 2007)

Hey Hang Seng,

Looks like we both missed something in todays ann, and I hate to say it but the only reason I picked up on it was becuase of HotCopper (My research and observation is slipping  )

Anyway although I always knew AAR had other projects in addition to Koongie and Mandilla to be honest I never paid much attention to them,

However AAR's report today suggests that the *Victoria Downs project* could be the biggest and most porfitable by far,

They have an "intial" target of 50-100Mt's @10%Zinc, are they Nuts??????????

50Mt's@10%Zinc using an EV of say 20c/lb Zn = $2.2Billion and thats just an EV

100Mt's@10% Zinc = $4.4Billion using an EV of 20c/lb Zn

The I.G.V of a 100Mt deposit at those grades would be $30Billion+ a current zinc prices


It should be stressed that this is only an exploration target, but what an initial target!

Also the other thing I don't get is that this company seems to be fairly conservative and restrained in their ann's, so this latest ann seems quite out of character


Thoughts?


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Hang Seng,
> 
> Looks like we both missed something in todays ann, and I hate to say it but the only reason I picked up on it was becuase of HotCopper (My research and observation is slipping  )
> 
> ...





YT I didn't miss a thing and don't think I ever have with AAR. 

I have been eluding to Victoria Downs for quite some time. Seemed I was the only one doing so though, so I just stopped posting about it. I have also stated for some time about the potential extension of Sandiego, now confirmed. The grades at Atlantis are even better than Victoria Plains, just not as big a resource. Still not there yet and a long way to go but I like the direction it is heading. Not being clever it is just that this has been my focus for some time now and will be for some time to come.


----------



## mickqld (31 October 2007)

mickqld said:


> As with their previous quaterly reports it wont be released till after trade between 5 and 6pm. More than likely nothing new in it.





Holy cr*ap how wrong could I be with that statement.
Forget about how good Mandilla gold upgrade is and the potential from Koongie Park.
Target 50m - 100mt Zn at 10% for Victoria downs. At current spot thats 15 to 30 BILLION dollars. OMFG this thing could be HUGE. Where the hell did that estimate come from. That could target a share price of $30 to $60 a share!!!!!!!!!!!! INSANE.


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

mickqld said:


> ....edited........INSANE.



Anyone care to back up possible SP Mick mentions, or how do you come to those figures Mick?


----------



## cuttlefish (31 October 2007)

micks just divided in ground value by issued capital  ($15 billion/ 500 million shares = $30/share).  This is way to simplistic as it doesn't count capex, opex or discounting for time.

It should be noted that at this stage all they have to go on are soil anomolies and geo surveys.  There are numerous companies targeting elephants, finding one is another matter.

Koongie looking promising, still be good to see confirmation of the transition ore processing.

No great surprises at Mandilla but chugging along and likely to continue adding cash to the bottom line to fund other activities. Nice to see they did jorc the bedrock veins (34koz) and looks like they did the 50m spaced in-fill drilling which means they must be fairly optimistic about being able to mine it.


----------



## mickqld (31 October 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> micks just divided in ground value by issued capital  ($15 billion/ 500 million shares = $30/share).  This is way to simplistic as it doesn't count capex, opex or discounting for time..




Very true Cuttlefish it is too simplistic to say that but if these resource estimates are anywhere near what eventuates then this company will have a market cap in the several billions and a SP in the multiple tens of dollars. With their gold projects pumping millions in, then there is no need for capital raising and subsequent SP dilution. Zn prices are only going to continue to rise as the zinc gap ever increases. Finally the disclosure of such an estimate can only be described as amazing because if they are misleading in any way over this then the directors know the consequences would be severe.


----------



## cuttlefish (31 October 2007)

There's plenty of companies targeting deposits of this size - thats what greenfields exploration is all about - if you're going out into the wilds to drill holes where none have been drilled before you want the rewards to justify the risk.

Anglo's got two very good projects in advanced stages:

Mandilla gold in production (west paleo mining complete and halfway through processing the ore, east bedrock jorc identified, further exploration going on.) Only a small cash cow at this stage but not far down the road from RMS so potential of the area to surprise is obvious.

Koongie Park - known indicated jorc Zn/Cu/PB resource, making its way slowly through metallurgy and feasability with some challenges, but getting closer to some definitive outcomes being available.

I'd wouldn't at this early stage be factoring the victoria downs stuff into a realistic fundamental valuation of AAR but that won't necessarily stop the market from running with the headline target figure.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> micks just divided in ground value by issued capital  ($15 billion/ 500 million shares = $30/share).  This is way to simplistic as it doesn't count capex, opex or discounting for time.
> 
> It should be noted that at this stage all they have to go on are soil anomolies and geo surveys.  There are numerous companies targeting elephants, finding one is another matter.




Hey Cuttlefish,

I.G.V.'s are unrealiable and hence I prefer to use EV's (Enterprise Values) which are based on the industry average, see below for my value based on this,

Also while I do agree completely this is just an exploration target, the company has always seemed very conservative to me, ie they come across as miners who look like they just want to get the job done, that being said, I am very very surpirsed that they have gone out on such a limb and put this exploration target in, surely if it causes a price spike the asx will query them and they will respond accordingly,

Either way there aren't too many juniors who stand to realistically bank $30m ish in gold sales, while progressing on the PFS for a JML/TZn type VMS deposit and also have a monster size zinc exploration project on their hands all for the baragain basement price of $50m




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> They have an "intial" target of 50-100Mt's @10%Zinc, are they Nuts??????????
> 
> 50Mt's@10%Zinc using an EV of say 20c/lb Zn = $2.2Billion and thats just an EV
> 
> ...


----------



## mickqld (1 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> They have an "intial" target of 50-100Mt's @10%Zinc, are they Nuts??????????
> 
> 50Mt's@10%Zinc using an EV of say 20c/lb Zn = $2.2Billion and thats just an EV
> 
> ...




That still gives a potential share price of somewhere between $4.40 and $8.80 & not factoring in the gold projects or koongie Park. Not a bad return on a 10cent stock.


----------



## cuttlefish (1 November 2007)

Mick its a long shot - at any given time there are any number of companies drilling for these sorts of deposits.  Anglo hasn't even negotiated drilling access yet as far as I know.

ARE and Barrick/IGR are drilling a potential monster IOCG 's in SA
BSM and ZFX are drilling potential monster Zn or Ni 's in TAS
Plenty of potential nickel monsters being drill over in WA
Plenty of potential copper monsters being drilled in QLD (e.g. GLF).
And Uranium monsters being drilled the world over

A lot with market caps circa $10-20 million rather than $50 million

Thats what grass roots exploration is about.

But Anglo compared to a lot of specs has some sound fundamentals in that they have a prospective gold lease thats yielding small production deposits, and a bit of cash/gold backing, so they won't need to go to market in the medium term for more cash. This can also potentially throw up surprises.

If koongie goes ahead and Zn prices remain around current levels it would be a profitable project for Anglo.  With current Zn prices a JV might be a safer option for a small cap, but if they can get this Onedin transition ore metallurgy sorted out they've potentially got an early cash flow from koongie with relatively low capex (open pit).


----------



## mick2006 (1 November 2007)

interesting standoff developing over the 11c mark, with sellers no wanting to drop down to 10.5c, and buyers happy to take anything available at 11c.

*in the short term AAR will be driven by the gold price, being one of only a handfull of junior profitable gold miners.*

with each dollar the gold price rises it is just adding more money to the bank account of AAR, also alot of people are yet to realise by the time they finish toll treating their ore they will be sitting on $30 million to help speed up exploration and development.  That works out to be around 60% of the current market cap.

in effect the market is not going even close to assigning a realistic valuation to the rest of AAR projects, and you get the feeling once the markets starts to wake up to AAR prospects the share price will be much higher than these level.

i'm sure once YT gets a spare minute he will update his research and price target on AAR and it will be significantly ahead of the current shareprice.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2007)

Hey guys,

Its hard to put a price target on this one, as if Koongie goes ahead your talking several multiples of current level, but thats if I am confident that it will go ahead though as they have been thoroughly working on the project for awhile now and given that they have just appointed a PFS Mining Manager it sounds like their getting serious


Bottom line: *@ 10c/11c I think all your paying for is Mandilla's current and future cash generation + the exploration upside *ie more gold = more cash to come, as I have already put forth, current and future cash to be made from Mandilla should be $30m, which will ensure no dillution until we're ready to proceed with Koongie.

I think very little of Koongie is priced into the SP at these levels

And absolutely none of the upside of Victoria Downs Elephant exploration target.

Also for the record, 
*
@11c AAR's mkt cap is $55m*

*BSM's mkt cap is $45m* ( 90m shares fully dilluted @ 50c)
Its main cash cow project will only yield about $15m, however there is scope for additional ore to be found and it also has Elephant ground targets
*
ARE's mkt cap is over $100m* (170m shares fully dilluted@65c ish)
It has no cash flows at the moment but it appears to have some very very good projects which may yield huge amounts of profit should they come into production

My point is I think AAR is the safest of the bunch at current levels as its mkt cap is underwritten by its cash cow project Mandilla and some of Koongie, these guys are miners, they are making money from Mandilla, I reckon they'll make Koongie work (onc ethey sort out Metalurgical etc)


----------



## mick2006 (1 November 2007)

I totally agree with you there YT the market is putting virtually no value on Koongie or Victoria Downs, not to mention the possible upside from further gold discoveries and production (remember they border RMS and surely there is plenty more high grade gold to be found)

*with record gold prices, combined with high grade high margin operation, the Mandilla Gold Project is a real cash cow for AAR and infact may surprise to the upside, once exploration starts up again.*

looks like AAR is having another go at holding the 11c level, since around 11am it has churned over many millions of shares at that level, once a significant buyer wall is placed at 11c, then we will see the upward trend continue.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2007)

mick2006 said:


> I totally agree with you there YT the market is putting virtually no value on Koongie or Victoria Downs, not to mention the possible upside from further gold discoveries and production (remember they border RMS and surely there is plenty more high grade gold to be found)
> 
> *with record gold prices, combined with high grade high margin operation, the Mandilla Gold Project is a real cash cow for AAR and infact may surprise to the upside, once exploration starts up again.*
> 
> looks like AAR is having another go at holding the 11c level, since around 11am it has churned over many millions of shares at that level, once a significant buyer wall is placed at 11c, then we will see the upward trend continue.





The funny thing is that its taking so much volume to push up every little 0.5c because many people thing this is just another range move, but if it cracks 13c it will run so so hard because then it will be an "OUTSTANDING BREAKOUT"

I hope all the profit takers get caught out and it runs hard :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2007)

Hey Techies, got a favour to ask,

I know the fundamentals of AAR inside and out, I think fundamentally the stock is very undervalued, but I realise that traders are having a massive influence on the stock, so I'm curious what does the chart say is going to happen?

Thanks in advance techs


----------



## CanOz (2 November 2007)

Technically speaking, its still in an uptrend. Those old highs...a double top should provide some resistance. A few sellers around today.

Cheers YT.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2007)

What a blood bath today 

Hindsight is 20:20, I knew I should have taken some profits at 11.5c+ yesterday because I would have been able to buy them back at 10c today, its just so hard when you love the fundamentals and think something is really really undervalued, but the technicals say, that it will do something else,

Oh well I'm left holding the baby AGAIN!!!!!!! (and its a big freaking baby)


----------



## Mazrox (2 November 2007)

Never mind YT.

The baby will eventually grow up (hopefully) and this will be a distant memory...

Cheers
Maz

PS I'm holding a baby too .... albeit a smaller one!


----------



## tasmanian (2 November 2007)

YT,

I feel the same and I cant remember how many times I,ve felt that way.
100,s and 100,s Im sure.

The way I look at it AAR is now in an uptrend but to really run it has to break 13c strongly(then hold on because this will run very very hard when it does).

Today is just like cleaning out some of the weak sellers imo.Has to do that to eventually get past 13c.Notice buyers are back and this could still close at 
11c today.
It might take some more time maybe weeks yet but as long as the USA doesnt crash AAR will eventually crack 13/14c then hold on baby it will be worth the wait.Alot of people are still on the sidelines waiting for this too breakout imo.


----------



## Scuba (2 November 2007)

Tasmania, what do you think of the ever increasing stocks of base metals? Bloomberg had a couple of articles that could take a bit of wind out of AAR and other miner's sails...
Anyway, AAR do seem to be holding the goods and have a determination that should see tenements turn into projects. Not that I'm any expert, just seems they progress steadily and regularly...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2007)

Hey Maz and Tas,

I love the fundamentals as I have said and so know that one day my baby will grow up into a big boy, 

But its frustrating to realise that I could have sold some (like 1/5th of my big position) and then bought back 15%-20% cheaper,

And why do sellers stack up the way they do? 5m@11c 5m@11.5c?


----------



## tasmanian (2 November 2007)

Scuba,

not really sure about the bloomberg figures myself but theres always poitive/negatine thing written just depends on who you follow really.Id dont take an interest  in those types of figures anymore just follow what the chart tells me.

AARs telling me atm its a chance of going back to 13c.It will be a great buy if it breaks that mark imo.might be better to wait till that happens.I might have got in abit early but I like that its a small miner making a profit charts moving back up so decided to get a parcel and will buy more when it breaks out/well if it breaks out.

The way im looking at it is ill hold aar as long as stay above the low 
9c otherwise ill sell and probaly wont buy back until it breaks 13.5c.

best of luck with it


----------



## Scuba (2 November 2007)

Mob mentality YT? Sorry about the tech readings for you. Hindsight is great but, look at the volumes, less than in the 15 minutes before close of trade when Q1 report released... Could it just be panick and opportunism without the understanding of the fundamentals you, Hangseng and others have shown?

Yes Tas, my understanding is that of the noob but some things just make sense... Hear you on the figures and quotes from BB, just been looking at Kitco regularly following their news links... I guess thats why I'm here so regularly too, seems to be alot of quality discussion (though that's a bit difficult to qualify being so fresh... )...


----------



## disarray (2 November 2007)

i think its a big fat wall put up by previous "smart money" accumulations. the wall used to live at 10c and 10.5c but seeing demand has pushed the price up to a base of 10c the .5/tick level has been reached so the wall has been massively reinforced to prevent further breakouts. over the last few weeks the wall was around 6 million shares at 10-10.5 now it stands at almost double that with 11 odd million at 11-11.5.

looking at the chart since the august correction you can see obvious evidence of accumulation based on the consistency of support floors and the vehemence with which any attempted breakouts are beaten down. this is a good sign that people with lots of money to play with are hoarding this stock and trying to get their grubby fingers on as many as they can before they pull their supply to get the share price to take off and then cash in. this is great news for us for several reasons - 1. mid term the stock is being set up to take off and 2. it leaves obvious footprints on the chart we can play with.

todays volume is light and this could be for several reasons, not the least of which is the state of the wider market which is taking a pounding, but also general caution because this stock is so obviously part of a wider game plan by bigger bank accounts than us. if hangseng and yt like the fundamentals of this stock then you can bet there are brokers out there with access to teams of researchers and large pools of money who had their eye on it for a while and made their move after august.

fundamentals are great, they lend weight to technical analysis, and technical analysis relies heavily on psychology because behind every movement in shareprice is a pile of money with a human at the helm. i've been enjoying this stock for a while now


----------



## tasmanian (2 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Maz and Tas,
> 
> I love the fundamentals as I have said and so know that one day my baby will grow up into a big boy,
> 
> ...





I know what u mean YT with the buyers stacking up makes it hard sometimes.

But it is a joy to watch when a hold line is taken out in a few seconds.
Too many people want to buy a few hundred thousand shares and make a quick couple of grand.Better to hold a few months then there is the chance of making a whole lot more.


----------



## Scuba (2 November 2007)

Disarray, really interested in your post. Read your last post just over a week ago a couple of times too to let the logic sink in. (As I look for the knowledge) Seems logical, sadly I still rely on gut feelings for posts I read, but one has to trust self eh? .5 tick line is quite a hurdle eh? (I already increased my holding over the last couple of weeks...)
Could you post a chart Disarray showing what led to your interpretations? (I am reading on candlesticks now and pretty well all I can get ahold of at the moment...)


----------



## camaybay (2 November 2007)

A quick AAR chart to ponder.
Consolidation at 0.085, 0.095 and now 10 with the 0.5 cent step block to overcome. Analysis comment ? Charts are good. It doesn't look like it will break out with the diminishing money flow. IMO

Cheers
DYOR


----------



## disarray (2 November 2007)

scuba, on page 30 is the chart i use, but any pretty much any chart is fine. i find it helps me to draw support and resistance lines, and i find some prices tend to move between ranges with decreasing volatility until it gets tight and breaks out.

the ideas i currently use are a mix of some of nick radges work (he has some free volume analysis papers available on his website here), dutchy3's descending triangle breakouts thread here and some posts by joulesm1 a while ago where he posted some charts pointing out support floors being evidence of accumulation while keeping supply flowing to stop prices breaking out too far. unfortunately he deleted the posts about 10 minutes after he posted them but i was browsing at the time and it really got me thinking. i might have a copy/paste somewhere if i can find it.

basically nearly everything i know and think about stock trading is based on information from this site and there are some fine minds here who generously share their knowledge, for which i and my bank account are very grateful. the only other thing that got me going was stan weinsteins book because a jew with a mullet and a pinky ring just has to be a money making machine. good luck with your own pursuit of knowledge and profit


----------



## hangseng (2 November 2007)

camaybay said:


> A quick AAR chart to ponder.
> Consolidation at 0.085, 0.095 and now 10 with the 0.5 cent step block to overcome. Analysis comment ? Charts are good. It doesn't look like it will break out with the diminishing money flow. IMO
> 
> Cheers
> DYOR




I agree entirely with you. I would add that as good as the report was the real news is still yet to come. Once that does AAR will breach resistance at 13.

This was a trader run on hype and was never sustainable. AAR will go and will be taken by the big players not the day traders and T3's.

I believe a settling between 9.5 and 10 until then.


----------



## adobee (7 November 2007)

Up till now I have never really looked into AAR, however after spending some time reading I really like what I see and feel confident paying for an asset which is making money and getting the potential of a huge resource for free..
Theres players and then there are stayers.. I would suggest AAR will be a stayer.. Under 9.5c I am going to keep on topping up. .


----------



## kpas (12 November 2007)

Agree.

But I think the market needs a very strong annoucement for it to break it's current cycle.

Especially with the US markets scaring people into cashing their speccies.


----------



## disarray (13 November 2007)

i think aar should have broken by now but it hasn't so here is a quick rundown of what i see. 

the shareprice should run because it has a pretty impetuous chart with several attempted breakouts ending in higher support bases, cash equal to around half its market cap, further gold potential on site with a bullish gold market, solid future projects on the cards which can be comfortably funded, and a kinda blue sky trading range within reach. i say kinda because it has 10 year old baggage and i'm not sure how to factor that in. so i look around and see stocks with nothing but licenses, numbers and promises breaking out so why not aar? a few things -

management. aar has recently made a $7 million dollar profit, the first in 20 years. while this is a sign of optimism it also begs the question why did it take 20 years to make a profit??? they are also lousy communicators, wait ages between updates and a have a crappy website that hasn't been updated since the beginning of the year. the market moves to news ("buy the rumour sell the fact" etc.) and they don't have any. roadshows, regular announcements, being a squeaky wheel attracts attention and therefore money, but this mob are largely mute so theres no favours there.

commodities. while gold and silver prices are good, zinc and lead are pretty bad at the moment and looking at the chart for those metals its looking pretty lousy short term. so any value to the shareprice coming from KP potential is pretty depressed. 

america. these people are tanking because their bankers got greedy and went insane so they are dragging us down with them. this is bad news for the short term but i'm going to put a positive spin on it and hope it provides impetus for our market to decouple itself from america and become more independent and regional. but in the meantime money is bailing out of the speccies which includes aar.

liquidity. there are half a billion shares sloshing around out there so theres a lot of weight to move if you want things to happen. since the august cleanup there have been 430 odd million shares with plenty of low volume days just slowly chipping away at the pile.  i'd like to see a top 20, and i pray for the day ASIC pins HIN's or broker ID's on share transactions so we can track who is doing what, but thats probably wishful thinking. a lot of volume appears after the price breakouts to beat the price down (eg. 3 weeks of 1-2 million shares traded then quick frenzies of 20-30 million), and this volume has to come from somewhere, so i assume the accumulation floors. other ideas here are welcome.

the chart. looking at the chart we see low volume support bases forming with the odd high volume breakout being contemptuously slapped down. the blue A, B and C are the bases which form at higher plateaus suggesting a strong support pushing the price up. but we see at red 1,2 and 3 how the price is hammered down with much higher volume when it makes a serious break into the .5c / tick range. even an awful day on the market like we had today its floor is still closing higher than the last accumulation base so interest is there, and like us there is money out there that thinks this company is currently worth buying. it's just being a bitch.

market depth. this stock has had a wall up for ages, originally at 10 and now at 11.5. i think its a psychological thing, like when you are playing risk and you pile armies into a border territory to discourage people from venturing there. in the game sense it makes it expensive in armies to take it out, and in this case it means it will cost about 1.2 million to break the 11.5 - 12 wall which is a reasonable committment for speccie players. yes a whale could swallow it up but they are generally playing with bigger fish so its tailored for the size of the playing field. 

my feeling is a reasonable range for aar would be 12ish cents, 13 is blue sky but that price has the irrational exuberance hangover from august, so that may be a bit optimistic. however i think that this is what we are shooting for shortish term. it would require decent news to break that, and better base metal prices to maintain above that level. but that is just a feeling based on the whole greed / fear thing.

tl;dr version -

aar has good fundamentals and it should be worth more than it is. we know that, thats why we put a lot of money into it, but the market isn't playing so just hold on, resist the attempts by bigger money to shake you out and if you are a believer in rationality (though the market isn't at all rational) then accumulate more.

i'm not a financial advisor, just sharing ideas.


----------



## dannyf (13 November 2007)

It's getting frustrating to say the least.

Some more positive news out of AAR would be enough to give it the run it needs, or a FP recommendation.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 November 2007)

dannyf said:


> It's getting frustrating to say the least.
> 
> Some more positive news out of AAR would be enough to give it the run it needs, or a FP recommendation.




I couldn't agree more   

It is annoying and frustrating, I think I see why people stag profits so quickly, they too are probably tired of waiting for the "breakout"

I still love the fundamentals though and will wait


----------



## dannyf (13 November 2007)

Admittedly I shouldn't complain too much. I bought in at 3.9c 

Makes up for all the money I lost on JPR I suppose.


----------



## adobee (13 November 2007)

I am setting this long term (I guess 20yrs should just about do it!)
I dont mind the quietness of the directors.. I like these guys.. slow and steady and not full of crap, I am of the mind frame that these guys have something good dont need to spruik it and know that when the time comes they will be in the money, they arent looking to make an announcement a week and cash in..  

To catch an elephant you dont go running up yelling and screaming!!


----------



## ideaforlife (15 November 2007)

Another down day for AAR. diarrays gives very good analysis for AAR from all perspectives. Looking at the pattern of past breakouts I have a feeling that it might take another a few months for AAR to truly breakout. Traders want to accumulate as much as possible before push price to a new level while cashing in. 

Any thoughts folks.


----------



## hangseng (15 November 2007)

hangseng said:


> I agree entirely with you. I would add that as good as the report was the real news is still yet to come. Once that does AAR will breach resistance at 13.
> 
> This was a trader run on hype and was never sustainable. AAR will go and will be taken by the big players not the day traders and T3's.
> 
> I believe a settling between 9.5 and 10 until then.





As I stated AAR won't go anywhere until the 'real news' comes. 

Look closely at the trading on the day it ran up hard and the next. It was pushed up by daytraders, one even admitting on another forum he ran up the stock hard (and pumped it) to 10, then when it reached 11.5 the next day he was out and said thanks to all openly. 

I would be surprised if AAR broke support at 9.1 but if it does it will go to 8.2.

Real news being confirmation of Koongie Park or at minimum bedrock gold at Mandilla to keep it up. For now I am expecting nothing to occur.


----------



## IOT (24 November 2007)

new website up at www.anglo.com.au

looks pretty good hopefully generates some better publicity for them


----------



## hangseng (24 November 2007)

IOT said:


> new website up at www.anglo.com.au
> 
> looks pretty good hopefully generates some better publicity for them




Yes this is a positive advancement and indicating where the focus is being Mandilla East high grade bedrock, Koongie Park and Victoria River Downs.

This will make it move very soon though. 
*"The drilling intersected a number of high grade intersections including 4m @ 105.1g/t Au (including 1m @ 383.2g/t Au)"*

John Johns is one very clever person. AAR will be so cashed up this company is going to advance very strongly and convincingly into the next phase as a mid cap producing miner, to do as they indicate "Increasing Shareholder wealth". AAR will not remain at the current price for much longer. Conservatively this company is valued at over 20c per share on Koongie Park alone and this is discounting the inground resource value to 10% of total Jorc indicated resource. What it will be valued at when the Mandilla high grade bedrock and Victoria River Downs is announced is quite mind boggling. Let alone confirmation of Koongie Park testwork.

Feeling more confident now and I have one of my 'gut feelings' (that have never let me down) that the website has been prepared in advance of Koongie Park news on purpose, which is due shortly as they indicated in past reports.

And AAR is still yet to roadshow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 November 2007)

Hey Hangseng,

Yeah I saw the new web page too,

Hmmmm AGM is tomorrow, new web page finally given on Monday,

Sounds like management are trying to please shareholders pre AGM,

I reckon the 2nd round of gold sales will probably be announced tomorrow as well, that should give them another $6m-$8m  in the bank

Now its obvious AAR will go up for a run, the question is how high will it go and will it finally break out this time?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2007)

Anyone go to the AGM?

Did they announce gold sales?

What did the presentation look like?

Where there any good questions targeted at Mgmt? How did they respond?


Any indications of how long to mine the other portion of Mandilla?

How long till Koongie PFS completed?

ANything else? Cheers


----------



## imaginator (28 November 2007)

If u look at the 1 decade chart, AAR went up and down between 0.1 and 0.02. I would like to know if we could find out at 0.02, was the company profitable at that time? Does the price keep rising this time cos its really improving, or just speculation?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2007)

imaginator said:


> If u look at the 1 decade chart, AAR went up and down between 0.1 and 0.02. I would like to know if we could find out at 0.02, was the company profitable at that time? Does the price keep rising this time cos its really improving, or just speculation?




lol your a joke mate

1 decade are you ****ing serious?

Can you tell me what the 1 decade chart of BHP looks like? Are they profitable now?

Has anything happened in the last few years that may change this decade view? Chindia, naahhhhh your probably right


----------



## imaginator (28 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol your a joke mate
> 
> 1 decade are you ****ing serious?
> 
> ...




OK, not 1 decade. Try looking at the 2 year chart and see the same thing! Low of 0.01 - 0.02

Im new to the stock so just asking if anything substantial has changed in their operation or company.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2007)

imaginator said:


> OK, not 1 decade. Try looking at the 2 year chart and see the same thing! Low of 0.01 - 0.02
> 
> Im new to the stock so just asking if anything substantial has changed in their operation or company.




Fair enough,



If you read through this thread you'll get all the information you need,

The company has recently turned its first ever Profit and should be cashing in another $5m+ profit this year from more gold production

Have a read through you'll find it all


----------



## spottygoose (28 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Anyone go to the AGM?
> 
> Did they announce gold sales?
> 
> ...




Thanks to Kawartha who just posted this elsewhere:

"Just attended AGM in Perth and was very interesting.

AAR now have $9.5 million in the bank and no funding will be required for some time.
It appear east mandilla is not a target at this stage until more drilling has been done due to the orebody formation but similarities to RMS is a possibility and was mentioned.

koongie is the main focus but more drilling required which will progress the resource and a project manager is still being sought.

Definite medium to long term hold as Koongie is one of the best base metal projects in the country and it was noted the good grades of copper at both sandiego and onedin.

Off to Melbourne for another agm and will post more later"


----------



## spottygoose (28 November 2007)

Also this just posted: AGM presentation located on their web site at http://www.anglo.com.au/presentations.asp


----------



## fgzq88 (28 November 2007)

Got some figures from Anns.

24/09 Ann said :
12,434 ounces from 33,053 tonnes of ore

Approximately 50,000 tonnes of additional ore have been mined, which is estimated to contain more than 12,000 ounces of gold.

Today's Ann said :
a total of 20130 ozs were recovered from 78000 tonnes of ore

so totally they've got 20130 ozs gold not 24434 ozs? 

$9m in bank. so all gold has been sold?

corrent me if I'm wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## imaginator (30 November 2007)

Is there a trading halt?
The SP is not moving. 0 volume today

any news anticipated?

Im hoping to get in at 0.089


----------



## arae (30 November 2007)

It hasn't traded yet because no one is willing to sell down. This stock seems to be held pretty tight by mid-long term investors lately.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 November 2007)

spottygoose said:


> Also this just posted: AGM presentation located on their web site at http://www.anglo.com.au/presentations.asp




Well guys, read the presentation and must say it contained some very interesting information that now allows me to finally put together some proper YT style research,

I have been holding AAR since I first posted back in Septemeber and have been annoyed with its constant runs ups and fall backs, however after going to todays presentation I am happy to still be holding as in my view AAR is seriously undervalued.

I have crunched some numbers and can now confidentally say that I believe the company has a speculative value of *18c -20c*

Research to follow shortly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 November 2007)

*AAR*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares = 500m *




Mkt Cap @9.5c = $47.5m Current


*
Cash
$9.5m + I think more from upcoming treatment of some remaning stockpilled Ore* 

*
Projects*

*
Mandilla **  Gold, 100%, W.A. *

What Mandilla West has done is given AAR its first ever profit of $5.6m last year,

Now with this batch treatment, I'm betting they will be able to announce another profit this year of around $5m, more if they treat Mandilla East

Now they have announced a *JORC at Mandilla Est of 356Kt's@3g/t Au = 35Koz's Au, should Net $5m* 

However Mandilla East has the potential to host much higher grade gold as evidenced by previous drilling

_
"High grade bedrock intersections achieved at East Mandilla including
 1m @ 14.58g/t Au
 1m @ 9.23g/t Au
 1m @ 13.98g/t Au[/B]"_



As I mention earlier on, Mandilla is actually 2-5kms East of *RMS's Wattle Dam* gold operation, a quick histroy lesson on RMS, shows that it too was developing its Wattle Dam gold mine as a simple cash cow project, ie it was never meant to be a company maker, however some deep holes below the base of the open pit operation intersected some amazing hits of gold 

So given the proximity of Manidilla to Wattle Dam (ie 2-5kms) and given the fact that in the past AAR has had the following drill intersections at Mandillia

_a spectacular result of 3m @ 250.07g/t Au (inc. 1m @ 739.76g/t Au).
This exceptional intersection is accompanied by other significant intersections
such as 1m @ 13.2g/t Au, 1m @ 11.2g/t Au, 1m @ 10.17g/t Au and 1m @
6.7g/t Au at depths of only 16 to 19 metres below surface. 3m @ 71.82g/t Au (inc. 1m @191.75g/t Au),
2m @ 38.95g/t Au, 2m @ 9.15g/t Au and 1m @ 11.8g/t Au_



And these were all shallow holes, I firmly believe the potential exists for deep drilling at Mandilla to uncover a possible high grade gold section that would transform Madilla into the Jewel of AAR's projects, as it did with Wattle Dam to RMS.

In any event, the cashflows generated for this project should ensure that for the foreseable exploration future no fund raisings (ie Dilution) will be required.


*
Koongie VMS style Base Metals, 100%, W.A.*

*JORC 4.7Mt's@ 5.2%Zn + 1.2%Cu + 0.8%Pb + 30g/tAg*

This project is made up of 2 parts, 1 appears to be shallow enough to be open pittable, the other which appears to be the bulk would best be accessed via underground mining.

The company has been undertaking metallurgical testing as well as Pre-Feasibilty Studies on the project.

To highlight the value of these VMS style deposits, the company has put a comparison of Koongie to other deposits and I believe the deposit is easily comparable to *TZN's Angas or PDZ's Prairie Downs *

Also the company has now announced an *In-Situ value of $1.2Billion for Koongie*, now the usual rule of thumb is to give a company a 10% EV (Enterprise Value) of the total IGV (In Ground Value) or In-Situ value of the deposit,

*@ 10% = $120m* however I do acknowledge there are some metallurgical/processing risks with Koongie and will thus *discount this by 50%*

*This still gives an EV of $60m = 12c*



*
Victoria Downs Zinc/Lead Base Metals, 100%, W.A.*
The company continues to announce an exploration target of *50Mt's-100Mt's@10% Zinc*

Now I don't know about you, but I don't think the guys running this company are rampers, if anything they're too quiet and say too little, so for them to have this target says to me there is a good chance they may have something big at Victoria Downs, 

Now *50Mt's-100Mt's@10% Zinc* would be *worth $12B- $24B Insitu* at current prices, however it is just that a target

I think *$5m-$10m exploration upside is fair to price into AAR's share price*

*
Feysville Gold/Nickel, 100%, W.A.*
The Feysville Project consists of all mineral rights attached to two mining leases located 16km SSE of Kalgoorlie. The project is situated in the geological / structural corridor, bounded by the Boulder Lefroy Fault that hosts the world class deposits of Kalgoorlie and St Ives as well as other substantial deposits in the New Celebration, Kambalda and Hannans
South areas. The project also contains an extensive strike length of an ultramafic unit which may correlate with the ultramafic horizon that hosts nickel sulphide deposits at Kambalda 30km to the south.


*
Pinnacles Gold, 40%, W.A.*
The wholly owned exploration licence of 4 sub-blocks is located immediately east of the Pinnacle workings 20km east of Cue. The area is interpreted to contain portion of the felsic unit that hosts most of the mineralisation at the Tuckabianna mine. Alloy Resources Limited may earn a 60% interest by expenditure of $150,000 over a three year period.

*
Valuation*

*Cash = $9.5m = 2c (approx)
Mandilla East JORC = $5m = 1c
Mandilla bonaza exploration upside = $5m =1c
Konngie @ 5% EV (ie discounted by 50% of Mkt Norm) = 12c
Victoria Downs potential $5m - $10m = 1c-2c

Total = 17c - 18c*

Now I am not a financial advisor and this is not a formal valuation or anything, its just my opinion, but at under 10c AAR seems cheap, if they bring Koongie in it could be worth many multiples of the current share price, gold is strong and this ensures profitability for Mandilla East (albeit less than Mandilla West)

The exploration potential of Mandilla and Victoria Downs is large, especially Victoria Downs

Most important for me, the company has succefully mined Mandilla and generated strong cash flows, as a result they have not had to dilute the capital of AAR with SPPs or placements (ie like RMI)


Thoughts?


----------



## hangseng (1 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER;230299

Thoughts?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> YT I believe your estimates are well calculated but also quite conservative. Even with the Zn price where it is at present (and it has dropped this year with recent recovery) it remains approximately 3 times higher than the period that Koongie was seen as unviable due to a low Zn price. The Zn supply gap will become evident within 3-4 years, just in time for AAR to take advantage.
> 
> An aspect that has gone through to the keeper with the market is the extraordinarily high assays of Cobalt. With Cobalt readings as high as 621g/t Co at US$36,000/T if they can recover the good grades of Cu then the Cobalt will also be recovered. This gives an in ground value of Cobalt alone of US$270,144,928. Take only 10% of this as the estimated value to the company and you can add another 19c to your sp estimate for Koongie Park.
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 December 2007)

hangseng said:


> YT I believe your estimates are well calculated but also quite conservative.




Hey Hangseng,

Yeah I know I'm being conservative, but I prefer to be conservative than over optimistic, even then with a "conservative" view I can still easily justify a *17c-18c target for AAR*, now that makes you think, if we through caution to the wind what would we get?

I mean *valuing Koongie on an Industry Norm of 10% of I.G.V./InSitu = $120m = 24c on its own* 

Chart wise there is now clear support at 8c-9c but for some strange reason the stock keeps failing to break 12c-13c, eventually though it should and will break this as it has to get re-rated

I mean focusing purely on Koongie, the most comparable deposits are TZN's Angus and PDZ'z Prarie Downs

The main thing to note however is both TZN's and PDZ's deposits lack COPPER and thus imo are inferior as they are more succeptible to Single commodity price swings The thing about AAR's Angas is like JML's Jaguar, its diversified with Copper, Zinc, Lead and Silver, a VMS if you will.


*TZN  currently carries a Mkt Cap of $400m, * however they also have other substantial projects so it would be incorrect to infer that Angas accounts for the bulk of this value, however prior to any of thier other projects gaining recognition (ie Early-Mid 2006) *TZN carried a mkt capitalisation of $100m-$150m, which was reflective of the 10% I.G.V of Angas* As Angas moved further along the development path a premium to the 10% was given

*PDZ's mkt cap is $110m* and its main deposit/project is Prarie Downs, now PDZ is also only in a PFS type stage yet their mkt cap is $100m

*BSM carries a mkt cap of $40m* and they are mining via toll treatment a very small but high grade Zinc/Lead deposit, they do have substantial exploration potential, but then so does AAR at Mandilla and Victoria Downs, 

Now why does say PDZ carry a mkt cap double AAR with an inferior deposit and no cash flow operations? Same resoan why BSM carries a mkt cap close to AAR when all it has is a small cash cow project (like AAR's Mandilla) with huge exploration potential (like AAR's Victoria Downs)

*The answer is simple, BROKER COVERAGE!*

Fat Prophets, Hartleys and Patersons were all over TZN early days hence why people knew and appreciated its true value, likewise Hartleys were the main backers of JML hence why the mkt always knew its true value,

Patersons has backed and provided research reports for PDZ and BSM, again why the mkt can appreciate the potential and the value,

But *AAR has no real coverage*, FAT Prophets did cover AAR a while back as did Intersuisse, see below for important extracts,

Bottom line is management have now given Koongie a Insitu value = to me it shows their getting more and more serious with, the re-rating is coming, its only amatter of time

Research Reports
http://www.anglo.com.au/_content/documents/538.pdf

http://www.anglo.com.au/_content/documents/537.pdf


----------



## hangseng (1 December 2007)

My sentiments exactly YT and the reason I have been following AAR for so long. Up until recently I have traded however I have decided to only hold now. Simple calculations have demonstrated I would have been far better off not trading AAR at all and just maintained my initial holding (unless I had managed to exactly perfect every one of the highs and lows, which isn't realistic). Now I only accumulate and hold for the long term, returns will now be exponential on this stock.

Good work, but you still have left out the huge Cobalt potential  No matter AAR is only going one way now and that is North.


----------



## Gekko (1 December 2007)

You make some great points hangseng. You are right. It is clear that only very conservative assumptions have been made. YT is playing it safe. But think about the additional upside
Time to enjoy the sat sun:


----------



## kromey (2 December 2007)

Hi YOUNG TRADER just wondering if you have time if you could do a quick summary and valuation on CVI. Cheers in advance.


----------



## hangseng (2 December 2007)

Seems I need new batteries (calculator and brain ).

Please disregard my previous Co calculation.

2887.65 Tonnes Co @ USD$36,000  =	USD$103,955,400.00

At 10% IGV = USD$10,395,540.00

Value p/s = .021

Still value but not as high as I indicated. A bit pedantic but need to be correct. Despite this we are still looking at the very high probability of a near term significant re-rating of AAR.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 December 2007)

hangseng said:


> Seems I need new batteries (calculator and brain ).
> 
> Please disregard my previous Co calculation.
> 
> ...




Hey Hang Seng, am I going blind,

Where does this Colbat come from? 

If tis a seperate project I will have to re-do my valuation as this adds another 2c per share 

Could you also post up the link where I can find it for myself

Thanks in advance


----------



## hangseng (2 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Hang Seng, am I going blind,
> 
> Where does this Colbat come from?
> 
> ...





2007 Annual Report Page2
http://www.anglo.com.au/_content/documents/551.pdf

There is more but this is the one that sticks out.

"6.2m @ 2.14% Cu, 462g/t Ag
41.6m @ 10.89% Zn
29m @ 0.6% Cu, 621g/t Co
All three drill holes intersected substantial copper mineralisation with unusually high values of cobalt. As cobalt is a high priced commodity (about US$36,000/tonne), potential exists for cobalt to be a valuable co-product to copper if metallurgical testing indicates cobalt is recoverable."


----------



## Purd2 (2 December 2007)

You two never cease to amze me...lol. To see you both together is great. I have copied the specific paragraph for others to see...hope it copies ok! P

Metallurgical test hole SRCD24 was drilled grid east at -52 ° on section 1080N to a depth of 332.5. The hole was designed to intersect partially oxidised sulphide (transition zone) mineralisation. A 100m down hole interval of semi-massive to massive sulphide containing pyrite, magnetite, sphalerite and chalcopyrite was intersected. Principal mineralised intervals are:
*6.2m @ 2.14% Cu, 462g/t Ag*
*41.6m @ 10.89% Zn*
*29m @ 0.6% 621g/t Co*
All three drill holes intersected substantial copper mineralisation with *unusually high values of cobalt*. As cobalt is a high priced commodity (about US$36,000/tonne), potential exists for cobalt to be a valuable co-product to copper if metallurgical testing indicates cobalt is recoverable.
Exploration hole SRCD23 was drilled grid east at -60 ° on section 1200N to a depth of 294m. This hole was designed to test the projected northern strike extensions of the Sandiego mineralisation within fresh rock. The hole intersected a five metre interval (204-209m down hole) of moderately mineralised chlorite-talc altered   etc  etc ............................


----------



## cuttlefish (2 December 2007)

Are the koongie resource figures based on the combined oxide, transition and primary ore?  and have they not stated that the transition and oxide ore aren't in any of their current mining plans?  Does this not reduce significantly the size and in-ground value of the recoverable resource? (isn't the primary only 50% of the sandiego resource and only 30% of the onedin resource - so over 50% of the total ore isn't being included in their initial mining plans - the same plans and pre-feasability study they've been talking about completing for a year now). 

In relation to gold - as fqz88 said earlier in this thread - the most recent info from the AGM indicates that they only recovered 8koz from the remaining 50ktonnes of ore, not the 12koz they expected.  Also gold mining and processing at mandilla now appears to be complete for the time being - stockpile processing is finished and they've not stated they are going to mine the low grade (3.5g/t) bedrock resource.


----------



## hangseng (2 December 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> Are the koongie resource figures based on the combined oxide, transition and primary ore?  and have they not stated that the transition and oxide ore aren't in any of their current mining plans?  Does this not reduce significantly the size and in-ground value of the recoverable resource? (isn't the primary only 50% of the sandiego resource and only 30% of the onedin resource - so over 50% of the total ore isn't being included in their initial mining plans - the same plans and pre-feasability study they've been talking about completing for a year now).
> 
> In relation to gold - as fqz88 said earlier in this thread - the most recent info from the AGM indicates that they only recovered 8koz from the remaining 50ktonnes of ore, not the 12koz they expected.  Also gold mining and processing at mandilla now appears to be complete for the time being - stockpile processing is finished and they've not stated they are going to mine the low grade (3.5g/t) bedrock resource.




As I have consistently stated the complete picture won' be known until the completion of the metallurgical testwork. For now the estimates are based on the total IGV as now confirmed by JJ himself at the AGM.

AAR has indicated the metallurgical testwork results are expected to be completed in the 3rd-4th qtr of 2007. This estimate would have come from Kwan himself. Kwan is also quite expensive, so I am sure AAR will be wanting a conclusive decision and won't let this go on indefinately.

It is also already acknowledged that high grade recoveries have come from the intial testwork results. All available in AAR reports throughout 2007 and now on the new website.

Nothing conclusive as yet as you indicate, however intial progress results are undeniably positive.


----------



## Scuba (2 December 2007)

From the chairman's address- A.G.M. 28th November 2007;
http://www.anglo.com.au/_content/documents/554.pdf

"...and I am pleased to confirm that a total of 20,130 ozs were recovered from 78,000 tonnes of ore as against a budgeted 17,000 ozs from 70,000 tonnes.

Further and urgent work is being considered at East Mandilla where an additional but as yet unmined Resource has been identified."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 December 2007)

Ok well I have modified my research to include the potential of Cobalt, however due to the uncertaintiy of the quantity contained I can't really factor any value into pricing, and before anyone says it, conservative, yes yes yes I know.


*AAR*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares = 500m *




Mkt Cap @9.5c = $47.5m Current


*
Cash
$9.5m + I think more from upcoming treatment of some remaning stockpilled Ore* 

*
Projects*

*
Mandilla **  Gold, 100%, W.A. *

What Mandilla West has done is given AAR its first ever profit of $5.6m last year,

Now with this batch treatment, I'm betting they will be able to announce another profit this year of around $5m, more if they treat Mandilla East

Now they have announced a *JORC at Mandilla Est of 356Kt's@3g/t Au = 35Koz's Au, should Net $5m* 

However Mandilla East has the potential to host much higher grade gold as evidenced by previous drilling

_
"High grade bedrock intersections achieved at East Mandilla including
 1m @ 14.58g/t Au
 1m @ 9.23g/t Au
 1m @ 13.98g/t Au[/B]"_



As I mention earlier on, Mandilla is actually 2-5kms East of *RMS's Wattle Dam* gold operation, a quick histroy lesson on RMS, shows that it too was developing its Wattle Dam gold mine as a simple cash cow project, ie it was never meant to be a company maker, however some deep holes below the base of the open pit operation intersected some amazing hits of gold 

So given the proximity of Manidilla to Wattle Dam (ie 2-5kms) and given the fact that in the past AAR has had the following drill intersections at Mandillia

_a spectacular result of 3m @ 250.07g/t Au (inc. 1m @ 739.76g/t Au).
This exceptional intersection is accompanied by other significant intersections
such as 1m @ 13.2g/t Au, 1m @ 11.2g/t Au, 1m @ 10.17g/t Au and 1m @
6.7g/t Au at depths of only 16 to 19 metres below surface. 3m @ 71.82g/t Au (inc. 1m @191.75g/t Au),
2m @ 38.95g/t Au, 2m @ 9.15g/t Au and 1m @ 11.8g/t Au_



And these were all shallow holes, I firmly believe the potential exists for deep drilling at Mandilla to uncover a possible high grade gold section that would transform Madilla into the Jewel of AAR's projects, as it did with Wattle Dam to RMS.

In any event, the cashflows generated for this project should ensure that for the foreseable exploration future no fund raisings (ie Dilution) will be required.


*
Koongie VMS style Base Metals, 100%, W.A.*

*JORC 4.7Mt's@ 5.2%Zn + 1.2%Cu + 0.8%Pb + 30g/tAg*

This project is made up of 2 parts, 1 appears to be shallow enough to be open pittable, the other which appears to be the bulk would best be accessed via underground mining.

The company has been undertaking metallurgical testing as well as Pre-Feasibilty Studies on the project.

To highlight the value of these VMS style deposits, the company has put a comparison of Koongie to other deposits and I believe the deposit is easily comparable to *TZN's Angas or PDZ's Prairie Downs *

Also the company has now announced an *In-Situ value of $1.2Billion for Koongie*, now the usual rule of thumb is to give a company a 10% EV (Enterprise Value) of the total IGV (In Ground Value) or In-Situ value of the deposit,

*@ 10% = $120m* however I do acknowledge there are some metallurgical/processing risks with Koongie and will thus *discount this by 50%*

*This still gives an EV of $60m = 12c*



The deposit also has a very exciting Colbalt potential as evidenced by the following drill hits

*6.2m @ 2.14% Cu, 462g/t Ag
41.6m @ 10.89% Zn
29m @ 0.6% Cu 621g/t Co
42m @ 0.7% Cu, 1.76%Pb, 15.68%Zn, 146ppm Co, 109g/t Ag (125 - 169m)
13m @ 1.93% Cu, 1.81%Pb, 13.46%Zn 143ppm Co, 146g/t Ag (178 – 191m)
9m @ 0.56% Cu, 5.3%Pb, 7.65%Zn, 126ppm Co, 104g/t Ag (206-215m)40.1m @ 1.31%1.31%Pb, 4.89%Zn, 154ppm Co, 85g/t Ag (245.9 – 286m)
18m @ 0.41%Cu, 1.66%Pb, 5.59%Zn, 20 ppm 65g/t (293-311m)*



*
Victoria Downs Zinc/Lead Base Metals, 100%, W.A.*
The company continues to announce an exploration target of *50Mt's-100Mt's@10% Zinc*

Now I don't know about you, but I don't think the guys running this company are rampers, if anything they're too quiet and say too little, so for them to have this target says to me there is a good chance they may have something big at Victoria Downs, 

Now *50Mt's-100Mt's@10% Zinc* would be *worth $12B- $24B Insitu* at current prices, however it is just that a target

I think *$5m-$10m exploration upside is fair to price into AAR's share price*

*
Feysville Gold/Nickel, 100%, W.A.*
The Feysville Project consists of all mineral rights attached to two mining leases located 16km SSE of Kalgoorlie. The project is situated in the geological / structural corridor, bounded by the Boulder Lefroy Fault that hosts the world class deposits of Kalgoorlie and St Ives as well as other substantial deposits in the New Celebration, Kambalda and Hannans
South areas. The project also contains an extensive strike length of an ultramafic unit which may correlate with the ultramafic horizon that hosts nickel sulphide deposits at Kambalda 30km to the south.


*
Pinnacles Gold, 40%, W.A.*
The wholly owned exploration licence of 4 sub-blocks is located immediately east of the Pinnacle workings 20km east of Cue. The area is interpreted to contain portion of the felsic unit that hosts most of the mineralisation at the Tuckabianna mine. Alloy Resources Limited may earn a 60% interest by expenditure of $150,000 over a three year period.

*
Valuation*

*Cash = $9.5m = 2c (approx)
Mandilla East JORC = $5m = 1c
Mandilla bonaza exploration upside = $5m =1c
Konngie @ 5% EV (ie discounted by 50% of Mkt Norm) = 12c
Victoria Downs potential $5m - $10m = 1c-2c

Total = 17c - 18c*

Now I am not a financial advisor and this is not a formal valuation or anything, its just my opinion, but at under 10c AAR seems cheap, if they bring Koongie in it could be worth many multiples of the current share price, gold is strong and this ensures profitability for Mandilla East (albeit less than Mandilla West)

The exploration potential of Mandilla and Victoria Downs is large, especially Victoria Downs

Most important for me, the company has succefully mined Mandilla and generated strong cash flows, as a result they have not had to dilute the capital of AAR with SPPs or placements


----------



## hangseng (3 December 2007)

"Recent drilling programs at East Mandilla have also shown that there may be potential for palaeochannel mineralisation as several intersections (such as MDRC26 1m @ *28.27g/t Au *and MDRC45 3m @ *20.60g/t Au*) relate to quartz gravel at the interface of weathered bedrock and transported overburden. Closer spaced drilling is required to test the potential fully."

AAR has also recorded much higher grades (+300g/t) however they have allowed for a top cut of 25g/t.

Also take note how they highlight the location of the old Nicholsons Find plant right next door to Koongie Park , which is still there and can be upgraded for Koongie Park. This is no accidental mention in my view (and they have eluded to same in past information).


----------



## Old monkey (3 December 2007)

I think many of us would like to be optimistic for this share to go North.  If anything it will be a comfort to hold on to it.  Many would like to have an idea the range of the SPs in the months to come.  We hear TZN being mentioned.  TZN was at one time around 70 cts.  But it is now in the $3 range.  AAR has taken 20 years to get to 9 cts.  It only take TZN 2 years to get to $3 range.  What is driving TZN's SP??  SMM shares was at in the 30cts range but within 10 years it has gone up to $6.  I am sure that there are many goodies with AAR, what with Mandilla, Koongie, Victoria Down etc.  But why is it taking AAR 20 years to get to where it is now??? It is time to sit back and see where AAR will go.  I am sure JJ and his team are man of goodwill and would like to have its projects firing at all cylinders.  Optimistically how far will they go given their history???  $6 to $10 at least maybe.........????  Can Hang Seng or YT comes up with some sort of summary so that all of us have something to look forward to or cheer AAR on?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 December 2007)

Old monkey said:


> Can Hang Seng or YT comes up with some sort of summary so that all of us have something to look forward to or cheer AAR on?




Ummm exactly what would you consider to be a summary?

Have you looked at my research contained in the post immediately preceding yours?

If thats not a summary I give up


----------



## prawn_86 (3 December 2007)

Monkey,

YT has put his summary and it seems to be "fair". 

Asking for someone to say a stock will go to $6 or $10 when it is only 9c is just ridiculous.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ummm exactly what would you consider to be a summary?
> 
> Have you looked at my research contained in the post immediately preceding yours?
> 
> If thats not a summary I give up



Maybe your summary didn't come up with the $6-10 target set.  

Need to work on your creative accounting. Maybe just add a few 000s here and there?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 December 2007)

kennas said:


> Maybe your summary didn't come up with the $6-10 target set.
> 
> Need to work on your creative accounting. Maybe just add a few 000s here and there?




lol, yep agree, I'll take a course with Arthur Anderson ENRON Audit team, they are said to be good with number manipulation and trickery 

AAR is worth One Hundred Billion Gagillion Dollars!


On a serious note I have shown that *conservatively AAR is arguably worth 18c*

Koongie only on Industry norm valuations (ie 10% I.G.V.) should add $120m to *AAR = 24c*

My guess is that as usually it will take the company announcement of the AGM Presentation (containing all the Koongie comparison table and I.G.V.) to kick start things

Why it hasn't come out yet is a mystery, I mean the AGM was wednesday


----------



## hangseng (3 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol, yep agree, I'll take a course with Arthur Anderson ENRON Audit team, they are said to be good with number manipulation and trickery
> 
> AAR is worth One Hundred Billion Gagillion Dollars!
> 
> ...





YT AAR did state the IGV at the AGM and it in the announcements. USD$1.2b

I have given so many summaries on AAR it is quite amasing to have a request for a summary.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 December 2007)

hangseng said:


> YT AAR did state the IGV at the AGM and it in the announcements. USD$1.2b




No HangSeng, I meant why hasn't the presentation been released as an announcement yet, I only was aware of it because of Spottys post,

My guess is once its out mkt will be all "check it out, last page of presentation, company reckons Koongie is worth $1.2b" etc


----------



## hangseng (3 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> No HangSeng, I meant why hasn't the presentation been released as an announcement yet, I only was aware of it because of Spottys post,
> 
> My guess is once its out mkt will be all "check it out, last page of presentation, company reckons Koongie is worth $1.2b" etc




No problem YT.

I agree the presentation should be released as an announcement. Once seeing it publicly like that, it would be enough to make some salivate at the prospect of the wealth potential. AAR has the potential of many multiples of return, as it has already done for some.


----------



## aaronphetamine (3 December 2007)

While I'm not into the depth of knowledge that many posters on this thread are, Id just like to make it known that I still follow this stock closely and have since first finding out about AAR through this forum site and checking it out myself.

It seems from around march to july were the "glory days" for this stock, and many ppl walked away very happy, there was talk of this stock buying holiday homes on the coast etc... then the august correction happened and the stock plummeted dramatically, after attempting to reach and breach the 13.5c barrier three times and failing each time, investors moved on to better shores.

Now with all this positive news floating around, im sure these investors will be watching on and waiting.

I have always had faith in this stock, but since august, been too scared to buy in... Now however, could be different. I will be putting in a buy order in the low 9s and we'll see what I can pick up... if anything.

Volume really needs to increase for this stock... and then that will get the ball rolling.


----------



## Scuba (3 December 2007)

What do you think of Gerard Burg's (of NAB melbourne- minerals and energy) Zinc to drop 11% in 2008: Study story quoted here at Buisness standard dot com do any of you think it a major concern in relation to AAR's potential KP project and outlined plans in general?


----------



## hangseng (3 December 2007)

Scuba said:


> What do you think of Gerard Burg's (of NAB melbourne- minerals and energy) Zinc to drop 11% in 2008: Study story quoted here at Buisness standard dot com do any of you think it a major concern in relation to AAR's potential KP project and outlined plans in general?





"The price will average $2,925 a tonne" in 2008

Have a look at the estimates by AAR, YT and myself. This will make absolutely no difference at all. Also this has been forecast for some time so the NAB analysts are providing nothing new (in fact they display how far behind they are).

There is also a little aspect as displayed by many analysts termed the "Zinc Gap" which will occur about the same time AAR would be coming online as a producer. Interestingly Fat Prophets referred to this same chart in Perth this year.
http://www.kitcometals.com/images/commmentary/Furse/feb102006_2.gif


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 December 2007)

Scuba said:


> What do you think of Gerard Burg's (of NAB melbourne- minerals and energy) Zinc to drop 11% in 2008: Study story quoted here at Buisness standard dot com do any of you think it a major concern in relation to AAR's potential KP project and outlined plans in general?





Scuba, if your talking a down turn in Zinc prices, then yes it will affect AAR's projects, just like it will effect ZFX to OXR to JML to TZN to PDZ to PEM to CBH to KZL,

But the point is Koongie is a multi commodity deposit, containing good levels of Cu and *so the company is not as exposed to the Zinc price as say PDZ, BSM or TZN*, especially since Mandilla is GOLD 

Also I reckon general views on commodities are more suited to the commodity specific threads





YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Hangseng,
> 
> Yeah I know I'm being conservative, but I prefer to be conservative than over optimistic, even then with a "conservative" view I can still easily justify a *17c-18c target for AAR*, now that makes you think, if we through caution to the wind what would we get?
> 
> ...


----------



## hangseng (4 December 2007)

YT the reason I quoted the Zn price is it is from the same article the poster has refered to. *It is higher than our estimates*.

Zinc needs to drop significantly to affect AAR and that quite simply is not forecast by any analyst worldwide, in fact the reverse is forecast when it matters most to AAR and the most import people SHAREHOLDERS.

*IT WILL MAKE NO DIFFERENCE* based on the posters referenced report.


----------



## Scuba (4 December 2007)

OK Hangseng, YT, I have read all that has been posted in this thread which includes your posts over the last day or so, in fact it was a very interesting Sunday's reading as you two were almost playing tennis with your posting. It was also enjoyable for me to watch this thread grow once again made even better as I had been reading the report from Anglo which came in the mail on Friday...
HS, yes I do need to pay more detailed attention as I cannot recall reading in the valuations where the price of zinc was used to extrapolate a value for that part of the Koongie Park project. I will learn as there are some obviously talented and learned people here at this forum site and contributors to this thread (some of whom have taken the time as you have to respond to my questions), thankyou.

YT has also posted a reply as I've typed, again, thanks for your response. Merely looking for educated and valid responses to news and articles I'm reading/ discovering rather than talking about downturns YT. Koongie Park gets better by the day as I read more of it, the "Fly through" on the site was good for me as the graphical representation of the ore bodies was so much easier to comprehend (for me). Lo capisco, the multi commodity deposit, Zn, Cu, Ag, Co... My understanding of the companies PDZ, BSM, TZN will have to wait until I have time to research them...
I enjoyed reading the Friday post from YT (#656), when I got in after work that afternoon, the same day the report arrived in the mail...
Hangseng just posted again too, "YT the reason I quoted the Zn price is it is from the same article the poster has refered to. It is higher than our estimates." Great!

Once again, thank you both for the insight you bring.
Dave


----------



## hangseng (4 December 2007)

You are welcome scuba and your post was valuable in the sense it keeps us all informed and on our toes.

I have followed AAR and researched (aided by some learned and experienced mining and metallurgical friends) for so long now I don't get too many surprises. Occasionally I re-read and find oversights but that only strengthens my faith in this stock.

Keep up the searching and contrbuting, who knows what it may bring. 

Watch very closely for any development of the closed nearby Nicholsons Find process plant. It is within throwing distance of Koongie Park and AAR management have made mention of it in the past. This could easily be upgraded for this project and AAR would aquire it for a song. What does this equate to? Early production potential (mid to late 2009 earliest though) and low capex startup costs. I am not the only one thinking like this now.


----------



## Scuba (4 December 2007)

hangseng said:


> ...Edited for brevity....
> Watch very closely for any development of the closed nearby Nicholsons Find process plant. It is within throwing distance of Koongie Park and AAR management have made mention of it in the past. This could easily be upgraded for this project and AAR would aquire it for a song. What does this equate to? Early production potential (mid to late 2009 earliest though) and low capex startup costs. I am not the only one thinking like this now.



I don't know too much detail about the plant but in reading of it's proximity to KP, was reminded of Matrix metals (MRX) venture at Leichhardt where they had processing facilities in place in needing very little work to recommence processing and furthermore a relatively minor capital outlay to bring processing up to nearly double the start up capacity...


----------



## hangseng (4 December 2007)

Scuba said:


> I don't know too much detail about the plant but in reading of it's proximity to KP, was reminded of Matrix metals (MRX) venture at Leichhardt where they had processing facilities in place in needing very little work to recommence processing and furthermore a relatively minor capital outlay to bring processing up to nearly double the start up capacity...




Exactly.

I have been involved in plant relocations and upgrades of closed plants during my years in construction and it is done at relatively low startup cost compared to building a new mine. Also no where near as labour intensive.

I am watching this aspect very closely and have sent out some spies so to speak. In reality I have requested my associates in the construction and mineral processing areas to keep their ears to the ground.

This is a very real possibility.


----------



## imaginator (5 December 2007)

oi what happened to AAR, suddenly its 0.90. Previously stuck at 0.93 for some time in the afternoon. Someone just sold big volume? can someone check?

its 0.9 now.


----------



## i4560011 (5 December 2007)

imaginator said:


> oi what happened to AAR, suddenly its 0.90. Previously stuck at 0.93 for some time in the afternoon. Someone just sold big volume? can someone check?
> 
> its 0.9 now.




Yeah someone just sold big on the market, probably a company holder offloading

12/05/07	15:15:11	0.09	0.09	0.095	*1045000*


----------



## gordon2007 (5 December 2007)

Well one could think of it as a good buying oppurtunity, perhaps the "smart money" is trying to shake nervous people loose. Or perhaps, this warning on buying resource stocks, http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,22872131-14334,00.html  is scaring people into selling all their speccies. 






imaginator said:


> oi what happened to AAR, suddenly its 0.90. Previously stuck at 0.93 for some time in the afternoon. Someone just sold big volume? can someone check?
> 
> its 0.9 now.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (5 December 2007)

Time	Price	  Volume  	Value	
15:15:09	0.09	40,957		3,686.13		
15:15:09	0.09	4,043		363.87		
15:15:08	0.09	185,957		16,736.13		
15:15:08	0.09	58,000		5,220.00		
15:15:08	0.091	25,000		2,275.00		
15:15:08	0.091	100,000		9,100.00		
15:15:08	0.091	100,000		9,100.00		
15:15:08	0.091	40,000		3,640.00		
15:15:08	0.092	250,000		23,000.00		
15:15:08	0.092	98,000		9,016.00		
15:15:08	0.092	108,043		9,939.956		
15:15:08	0.093	10,000		930.00		
15:15:08	0.093	10,000		930.00		
15:15:08	0.093	15,000		1,395.00		
14:18:41	0.093	100,000	XT	9,300.00		
13:15:24	0.092	91,957		8,460.044		
13:15:24	0.092	70,000		6,440.00		
13:15:24	0.092	66,900		6,154.80		
13:15:24	0.092	190,000		17,480.00		
13:15:24	0.092	10,000		920.00


----------



## Scuba (5 December 2007)

hangseng said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I have been involved in plant relocations and upgrades of closed plants during my years in construction and it is done at relatively low startup cost compared to building a new mine. Also no where near as labour intensive.
> 
> ...




It was a Gold strike at Nicolson's yes? I couldn't find out too much (anything) about the facilities there. KP is quite diverse in the commodities, I wonder how much modification would be required?
In fact, would it be possible for AAR to have signed or negotiated a contract price for the old processing plant without notifying the ASX? Because I would have thought by announcing it's possible usefulness in publications it would give the seller pretty good negotiating power with regard to the price... I agree that any announcement with regard to the plant and intended work/upgrade on it will be a good sign for the price of stock and movement toward processing KP.
Hopefully HS, your "spies" might have some interesting news for us sooner rather than later, my biggest hopes are that the metallurgy looks good and that the board are as conservative as has been suggested....


----------



## adobee (7 December 2007)

I read in the paper this morning x strata is taking over anglo american resources and having just woken up got very excited.. Unfortunately I realised I own Anglo australian resources .. and had better get ready for work again !


----------



## hangseng (7 December 2007)

Scuba said:


> It was a Gold strike at Nicolson's yes? I couldn't find out too much (anything) about the facilities there. KP is quite diverse in the commodities, I wonder how much modification would be required?
> In fact, would it be possible for AAR to have signed or negotiated a contract price for the old processing plant without notifying the ASX? Because I would have thought by announcing it's possible usefulness in publications it would give the seller pretty good negotiating power with regard to the price... I agree that any announcement with regard to the plant and intended work/upgrade on it will be a good sign for the price of stock and movement toward processing KP.
> Hopefully HS, your "spies" might have some interesting news for us sooner rather than later, my biggest hopes are that the metallurgy looks good and that the board are as conservative as has been suggested....




My source has informed me that the modification could be done relatively easily, as I believed would be the case. Cost he couldn't place an estimate, but indicated it would be far less than building a new plant and much quicker.

The final modification and costing would rely completely on the required CPS design parameters put in place by Kwan Wong.

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2007)

Hmmmm, 

Has gone quiet over here

Any updates Hangseng?


I agree rehabing an old plant would be much much cheaper than buying and installing a new one, but most importantly it would be much much much quicker!

Its the delays (and resulting cost blow outs) but mainly the delays in sourcing equipment etc that is halting and effecting mining projects,

I really hope they can go ahead with the refurbishment of this old plant


----------



## hangseng (13 December 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> Has gone quiet over here
> 
> ...




No nothing new, just waiting like everyone else now.

The refurbishment option is very real and the fact it was mentioned by Anglo themselves, and they consistently place the Nicholsons Find plant on their maps shows me it is in the forefront of their thinking and plans.

An arrangement such as Mandilla is not out of the question either.

Can't do much more than wait now. The fundamentals are there, we just need the direction this is taking.


----------



## imaginator (14 December 2007)

Hey speaking about low prices, this afternoon the ASX got hit.

AAR is only .89 now, looks really good price to enter again......

What do u guys think?

my fingers getting itchy.........


----------



## hangseng (14 December 2007)

Very interesting, reverse nearology in play.

Seems 3D Resources likes AAR' Koongie Park.
http://www.3dresources.com.au/Projects/Koongie_Park/

Now I wonder why?


----------



## kenworth69 (15 December 2007)

I visited Nicholson Find in 2003 when it was operated by REWAH. It was a real cowboy operation and the small treatment plant was second hand and in poor condition. I dont think they ever got it to operate properly boefore the operation closed down. Im sure that plant would not be useful.

Believe it or not but TeckCominco/Xstrata are currently trucking lead or zinc concentrate from near Fitzroy Crossing (Pillara mine) to Mount Isa.

 I can still envisage a tie up btw these two operations.

Are you still in VRE hang seng.


----------



## hangseng (18 December 2007)

Yes my sources have informed me it is in poor condition but also not beyond refurbishment.

Lets see.


----------



## alankew (2 January 2008)

Looks like this could be waking up,could be news on the way or just the anticipated rise in POG.Have noticed a few  small goldies increasing the last few days but this seems a better play than some that are moving


----------



## hangseng (2 January 2008)

alankew said:


> Looks like this could be waking up,could be news on the way or just the anticipated rise in POG.Have noticed a few  small goldies increasing the last few days but this seems a better play than some that are moving




The movement in AAR is quite positive.

Maybe, just maybe we are about to receive positive notification of Koongie Park.


----------



## speves (2 January 2008)

I think your spot on Hangseng, the Koongie park results are due out now and I am guessing that a few people in the know are reacting by picking up the sub 10 cent stocks while there available.


----------



## hangseng (2 January 2008)

speves said:


> I think your spot on Hangseng, the Koongie park results are due out now and I am guessing that a few people in the know are reacting by picking up the sub 10 cent stocks while there available.




Yes I tend to think that the word is already out. The 1 bid for just over a million shares at the close auction to take almost all of 9.8 makes me think so even more.

If not the Koongie Park testwork then it can only be news of the potential US$14-20b monster that is Victoria River Downs, more Mandilla gold or finally positive news out of Dalgaranga. Take your pick, AAR only has good news to come.

The break on the daily chart is an excellent sign. Another solid candle and we will have 3 white soldiers and clear breakout commencing. As Marcus Padley stated recently, forget looking at the multitude of chart indicators. Just look at volume and price increasing is positive, decreasing is negative. With an SP increase today of 10.1%, on over 5.1 million volume on no news I will leave it to you to decide. 

Definately a great start to what promises to be a great year for *Anglo Australian Resources*. Hands and heels my favourite stock by far, supported by fundamentals that other companies would envy at this early stage.

In the companies own words, creating value for shareholders. Now let's see what is actually on offer this time around.

Oh and *恭喜发财*(see below) to all on ASF (albeit early)


----------



## disarray (2 January 2008)

i wouldn't get too excited just yet. recent trading has been repeating itself so a breakout will be followed by a large volume beatdown. the last attempt in mid november was beaten down but my much lower volume than previously so hopefully this is a sign sellers are wearing out. solid buyer support remains which is definately a positive sign. i'm not holding my breath until pfs news is out and knowing anglo that could be a while yet.


----------



## Scuba (3 January 2008)

Posters, your thoughts on the following chart please...

This is a chart of todays action on Anglo, not much goes on apart from the 4 spikes of;
1) 412,600 .087 @13:53(hrs)
2) 639,508 .094 @ 15:02
3) 716,500 .095 - .096 @ 15:04
4) 1,233,300 .098 @16:05

If someone has access (and the ability to interpret ) better figures on the course of sales then please enlighten us as to why Anglo decided to jump %10 plus today...?

BTW, I like breathing too so won't be holding my breath for the blue sky after having a look at stockness and seeing just $480K worth of trades for the day...

FWIW I agree with what Hangseng says about a "great start to what promises to be a great year for Anglo Australian Resources."

Happy new year to all...
Dave


----------



## alankew (3 January 2008)

Already 2M plus traded-market open 1 minute,could be starting its run.Might jump on this for a quick ride


----------



## Scuba (3 January 2008)

It's 10:21 and Commsec is showing 5,213,000 trades and it's delayed by 20 minutes isn't it?

Not much change in price but the volume looks a bit better...


----------



## Scuba (3 January 2008)

Other than that... 
Yes, yes, yes... I will learn to breath deeply in order to control my emotional responses. But at the risk (not want of) offending some, please make mine a large serve...
Hmmm, yes please...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 January 2008)

Sighhhhhh I've gotten excited over so many false starts in the past that I just kept quiet this time,

Sure enough so far it looks like another false start,

I think it will take some serious broker coverage to get AAR moving,

In the meantime as before, I will sit hold and wiat for that time


----------



## Scuba (4 January 2008)

Just found an article linked from Kitco that is worth a read to followers of AAR with an interest in SanDiego and Onedin...

Cobalt price running wild on predicted big supply shortfall

Let's hope the Metalurgy results are good for KP...


----------



## hangseng (4 January 2008)

Scuba said:


> Just found an article linked from Kitco that is worth a read to followers of AAR with an interest in SanDiego and Onedin...
> 
> Cobalt price running wild on predicted big supply shortfall
> 
> Let's hope the Metalurgy results are good for KP...




Very nice pickup Scuba, the positive ramifications for AAR are becoming more obvious by the day.

Simple calculations display huge upside when the Cobalt value is added in, very high grades of Co9balt have been noted in every AAR report at Koongie Park. As if the value wasn't enough to place a smile on anyones face already.


----------



## Scuba (4 January 2008)

There's an entry in my portfolio that is looking more like a savings account deposit book by the week! 

Just wondering if anyone can remember the company once touted as "the quiet achiever"? Every time I review Anglo's announcements and release frequency, I find myself (even though inexperienced) considering a huge fundamental value, slow dedicated progression and the distinct feeling that this company will come to be known soon as a "quiet achiever". It can only be a short matter of time until this company has a share price graph with a verp pronounced steep curve up and to the right...

Have a good day readers...


----------



## alankew (4 January 2008)

Scuba same here,thanks to YT , Hangseng  and others for bringing this to everyones attention.Might be an idea if you boys went and did their PR.Think the value of the Silver could be significant as well http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/2008/01/03/stories/2008010350341200.htm


----------



## alankew (4 January 2008)

YT might have been a bit premature on the last couple of post(me and scuba)but maybe just maybe.Would like to see that 450k bid up the offer a bit then perhaps will be off this time.Shhss,keep it down in here


----------



## Scuba (4 January 2008)

alankew said:


> YT might have been a bit premature on the last couple of post(me and scuba)but maybe just maybe.Would like to see that 450k bid up the offer a bit then perhaps will be off this time.Shhss,keep it down in here




Haha, maybe the AAR thread will get a speeding ticket...

What I'm seeing though is the same old battle for the sub 10c tickrate. 

If AAR had %25 of the volume of FDL and had RFIs from the ASX... sigh


----------



## hangseng (4 January 2008)

Scuba said:


> Haha, maybe the AAR thread will get a speeding ticket...
> 
> What I'm seeing though is the same old battle for the sub 10c tickrate.
> 
> If AAR had %25 of the volume of FDL and had RFIs from the ASX... sigh




Unfortunately not to be just yet it seems. Time and news will eventually deal with the trading/traders. I see today now as more of the trading we regularly see but as pointed out buyers are getting more willing, except at the .5 increments.

We will eventually have our day though.


----------



## Scuba (7 January 2008)

Couldn't help myself, have been looking a bit deeper into Cobalt and found another interesting article; Byproducts V: Why the Run-Up in Cobalt Demand? from December 27th Resource investor site...
Will continue the search for good news for holders of AAR and look forward to some good announcements...


----------



## Scuba (9 January 2008)

Company announcement (1pg) regarding;
1    Change of address
2    Change of principal activities to;
"Gold and Base Metals (Copper Zinc Lead) Exploration and Mining in Australia."
..."These changes are effective immediately"
A C PILMER (Co. sec.)

Anyone see any trucks on the way to K.P.? 
_Good call in post 701 hangseng! _


----------



## Scuba (13 January 2008)

Not long has passed, but another article from the Telegraph (UK) has some news holders may be interested in... Cobalt price soars as stockpiles run low
(By Iain Dey Last Updated: 1:05am GMT 12/01/2008)

It's a quick read story, that confirms the predictions and gives some scale...

Scuba

PS Lets hope that AAR can be one of those companies whose SP can "Buck the trend"...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2008)

AAR has fallen below its support level of 8.5c

Given its a blood bath out there today, the question is whether this is just a short term blip below support or a new lower SP range

Still waiting for Koongie


----------



## imaginator (16 January 2008)

Shi-t this thing was 98 that day, i should've sold it!

Is Merill Lynch coming out with their results tonight in USA? Hope the dow holds today.

Damn shouldve sold it last week!


----------



## Scuba (16 January 2008)

imaginator said:


> Shi-t this thing was 98 that day, i should've sold it!
> Is Merill Lynch coming out with their results tonight in USA? Hope the dow holds today.
> Damn shouldve sold it last week!
> __________________
> ...




:topic
BUT, I'm sure they are, due about 0330 hrs Australian time...
Glad to be of service... 

_DYOR- Do your own research. Comments are for sleep deprivation and laughter generation purposes only._


----------



## hangseng (16 January 2008)

Scuba said:


> :topic
> BUT, I'm sure they are, due about 0330 hrs Australian time...
> Glad to be of service...
> 
> _DYOR- Do your own research. Comments are for sleep deprivation and laughter generation purposes only._




Going to need the armour to harden up against this barage. The market looks completely up the creek.


----------



## hangseng (19 January 2008)

Well is it all over?

My feelings are no as the US may come up with a recovery scheme but it will take some time to stimulate growth and confidence in the US. I have also been informed that subprime problems may (note may) blowout consideraby more than has surfaced.

Australia though I also believe will be quite resilient and eventually wake up that the main problem is not in Aust and our economy is strong. For now we still catch a cold when the US coughs, I just hope the US doesn't get Bird Flu 

With AAR I foresee a very bright 2008. However I feel the pain isn't seemingly going away just yet.


----------



## Scuba (21 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> Well is it all over?
> 
> My feelings are no as the US may come up with a recovery scheme but it will take some time to stimulate growth and confidence in the US. I have also been informed that subprime problems may (note may) blowout consideraby more than has surfaced.
> 
> ...




Hi hangseng, been closely following one of YT's "finds" which is presently running against the tide in the Red sea... 

I have nowhere near enough understanding of markets and what the U.S. can do, hopefully it won't be some bright idea from the "gifted (challenged) Texan"  ...

With regard to AAR and the price, it doesn't take much of a chartist to see that alot of sellers could be taking REAL profits at %100 given the price as recently as September 2006...

Many people experienced in the market would suggest there is no room for "gut feel" however, my Jiminy Cricket is telling me that FUNDAMENTALLY there is only one way this company will travel in the longer term.
So hangseng, I am definitely in agreement with your last line in the above quote; "With AAR I foresee a very bright 2008. However I feel the pain isn't seemingly going away just yet."

_Newsflash; Jedi was noted in the last U.K census as having enough reports in 'Your religious persuasion' to now be considered and recognised as a religion._

So "Trust the force within"  (in this world)


----------



## Scuba (22 January 2008)

_Please disregard the previous post as lunatic ramblings... _

    (Sheet) I'll be able to do a Victor Kyam (?) and buy the company...


----------



## TheAbyss (25 January 2008)

Not a lot of interest of late for obvious reasons. Interesting to note that 2/3 directors topped up on Mondays low and 1 sold a small parcel of indirect units (any thoughts on why sell such a small parcel?).

Reassuring to see that the directors whilst being very slow to deliver on information are quick off the mark to back themselves when the market was falling like a rock.

Rebounded better than some of the other small caps anyway.


----------



## Knack (26 January 2008)

I'm really new in investing in shares and was browsing through mining companies that I can invest in. I saw AAR as a start to invest in. What things should I look for when investing?


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2008)

Knack said:


> I'm really new in investing in shares and was browsing through mining companies that I can invest in. I saw AAR as a start to invest in. What things should I look for when investing?



Hmmm, maybe a question for the Beginners Forum, but here's a few points to consider:

Your risk profile. Got money to lose?
The state of the market and sector you're investing in. Are we going up, down, sideways, and is the commodity's value likely to increase decrease?
What do they actually own, and what is the in ground value of it's resources. Times the tonnage by the value of the dirt.
How's management? A bunch of ex dot com geeks turning to uranium, or 30 year veterans who are out there digging themselves?
How's their cash situation? Are they well funded with insto backers?
If the company hasn't a defined resource, what's it's prospects? Do the drilling results and acreage, strike, depth etc make it look like a decent resource will be identified?
If they have something, what are the grades? 
Has YT recommended this stock?
Check the chart. Is it trending up, down, or turning around?

The list goes on. Start with those few points.

All the best!


----------



## jtb (27 January 2008)

kennas said:


> Hmmm, maybe a question for the Beginners Forum, but here's a few points to consider:
> 
> If they have something, what are the grades?
> 
> ...




::

The most important factor in anyones due diligence in my opinion................

lol

::


----------



## Knack (28 January 2008)

kennas said:


> Hmmm, maybe a question for the Beginners Forum, but here's a few points to consider:
> 
> Your risk profile. Got money to lose?
> The state of the market and sector you're investing in. Are we going up, down, sideways, and is the commodity's value likely to increase decrease?
> ...



Thanks Kennas, 
Really good pointers, will take it on board. Still getting use to this site, might search for the beginners forum. You guys sound like you've been doing this for a while. 
Thanks again.


----------



## enigmatic (1 February 2008)

I was just wondering arent AAR required to release a quarterly report before yesterday.  I read this from another thread in here, they also mentioned that if they dont the stock would be put in a halt until the do. does anyone know if this is correct.


----------



## IOT (1 February 2008)

quarterly out now...more gold than estimated hopefully that helps the shareprice.  updates on the other projects etc


----------



## hangseng (1 February 2008)

All looking positive, however until the PFS is finalised and this moves to BFS or DFS (depending on finance structure) AAR will not move a great deal.

Kwan Wong is clearly working his technical skills magic. It takes a long while to grow an Elm tree.

On another note, get ready to party loves of fine Chinese culture and cuisine. Let the dragon loose in 2008 on AAR.
Gong Xi Fa Cai


----------



## ideaforlife (1 February 2008)

This appears to be really bizzare to me. 

The reports seems ok. The XAO has gone up 100+ points, AAR has been droping to 0.063, nearly one year low. It seems someone deliberately depressing the SP. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## MrDevine (1 February 2008)

This is not unusual for AAR, I thought it might drop on the Q Report. For short term investors keen on news flow to move the price, AAR management don't deliver. I'm not sure why they persist on leaving announcements late. Some body wants out today. I note that a lot of specs on my watchlist are red. Investors could be moving out of the sharp end into BlueChips and defensive stocks. Who knows, this market is tough.

Mr D holds – but was disappointed PFS hasn't been completed yet, they've been working on this for a long time, as hangseng said, price won't move until market knows the Koongie is a moneymaker. I think AAR could get rangebound between 6-8/9 until PFS is completed. Boring, but true.

My average is 0.09

Mr D.


----------



## reichman (5 February 2008)

*Director purchases more AAR*

Folks - Recent announcement says Angus purchased 200,000 shares (on market) today at a cost of $14,000.
Given the highest share price today was .065, can someone please explain to me how this is possible?
How does anyone, let alone an astute person, purchase a share at an amount over what is available to be bought.
My faith in the value of this company is strong. My understanding of this particular occurance is not.
Best wishes to all.


----------



## barney (5 February 2008)

*Re: Director purchases more AAR*



reichman said:


> Folks - Recent announcement says Angus purchased 200,000 shares (on market) today at a cost of $14,000.
> Given the highest share price today was .065, can someone please explain to me how this is possible?
> How does anyone, let alone an astute person, purchase a share at an amount over what is available to be bought.
> My faith in the value of this company is strong. My understanding of this particular occurance is not.
> Best wishes to all.




Mmmmm ...... Interesting ........ It's no big deal I guess, but the correct amount should have been $12847 (two crosstrades .....One of 50,000 at .065 One of  140,500 at .064) and 9,500 at market of .064 .......... Does this have any ramifications ?? ........... I have no idea  Cheers.


----------



## cuttlefish (5 February 2008)

Barney - I reckon its possible they just put the wrong date on the 3y.

looking at today's crossings they don't add up to 200, plus the second crossing is part of a larger sell. from what I understand, crossings are often just a trade between two clients of same broker - e.g. etrade seller to etrade buyer.

There was a buy not long after open last friday for 200k shares (.07) - maybe its that one.


----------



## barney (6 February 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> Barney - I reckon its possible they just put the wrong date on the 3y.
> 
> looking at today's crossings they don't add up to 200, plus the second crossing is part of a larger sell. from what I understand, crossings are often just a trade between two clients of same broker - e.g. etrade seller to etrade buyer.
> 
> There was a buy not long after open last friday for 200k shares (.07) - maybe its that one.




Hi C'F,  Yeah you are probably right. (The two crosstrades plus the residue 9,500 which was the last trade of the day added up to the 200,000, so I thought it looked like that may have been the sum of the total order, but just guessing to try and match the date) .....  Unusual that they would get the date wrong just the same ............. but also unusual for news to come out on the same day of a director/etc. buying ........... don't see any thing sinister in it though ...............  Cheers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm sure we can be sure of one thing, directors sell for many reasons but they only ever buy for one 

Its just such a shame that Koongie is taking so long to get to development, given the subprime/credit crisis the fundraising for Koongie Cap Ex development will no doubt be a much more difficult task


----------



## imaginator (28 February 2008)

whats happening to this stock? Losing steam?

Any news or expectations?

Or is it time to buy now?

I mean this one used to be a good stock before November and January, after that it just lost control.


----------



## disarray (28 February 2008)

hotcopper has threads running on this stock with current discussion about the age of the directors and lack of news. darryl guppy on tv said aar was looking at further falls and in the absence of news the price will continue to decay anyway.

after the crash i don't think money is coming back into specs yet, it is still getting mids like oxiana and so on back up to value, but once the money has finished there it will move back into specs looking for the higher returns.

no news since the quarterly but the report had them busy drilling holes and testing ore so progress is seemingly being made but you won't receive any updates along the way. personally i wouldn't be buying at the moment but i'm not a financial advisor etc. etc.

one guy on the hc thread summed it up nicely i think - "I reckon it will either cement my early retirement or I will lose my dough. Probably 50/50 either way."


----------



## Scuba (29 February 2008)

There's a map in W.A. showing 2007 mining projects, with a red target called Koongie Park. The key to the map describes that particular symbol as a project worth in excess of $10 Million...
:microwave


----------



## scuffler (29 February 2008)

hi guys.
Did anyone notice that AAR was on CNBC the other day?

The guy spoke about AAR's chart and said it looked to be heading to 4 cents...

I used to hold....seems the company could do with a good PR.


----------



## juw177 (29 February 2008)

disarray said:


> hotcopper has threads running on this stock with current discussion about the age of the directors and lack of news. darryl guppy on tv said aar was looking at further falls and in the absence of news the price will continue to decay anyway.




Some stubborn folks over at hot copper by the looks of it. Many of the posters have been holding for a while now (and there are a lot of people posting). And they continue to hope.

Isn't the internet great at luring people into bad trades?


ps, On the brightside, this bad news is bound to shake out those weak hands so the sooner this happens the sooner this can go up and I can look at entering.


----------



## disarray (29 February 2008)

yeah don't see much upward potential here for quite some time although long term with looming zinc shortfalls and increased copper demand KP (if well managed) will be a winner. maybe. eventually. next quarterly might bump the price up a bit if progress is being made (how long does a pfs usually take?) just in time to dump this stock for the capital loss at financial years end. i'd expect a drop in price around this time as other holders do the same :


----------



## Bluesky (29 February 2008)

juw177 said:


> ps, On the brightside, this bad news is bound to shake out those weak hands so the sooner this happens the sooner this can go up and I can look at entering.




What bad news are u referring to juw177?
Is it Guppys prediction on CNBC?  It might get down to 3-4 cents but thats just current market conditions and impatient holders not charts. Thats bad news for the short term holders that believe in charting.
But wouldnt say bad for the stubborn long term holders on HC that believe in the companies fundamentals.


----------



## adobee (1 March 2008)

I have been holding this for a long time now.. I dont think it is a stock that you should be holding expectin to be rich in a month.. anyway if it goes below 5c I will be buying up as much as possible..


----------



## hangseng (1 March 2008)

I have followed Guppy and enjoy his reads. His comment and the current situation is a compelling case to re-visit Aug/Sep 06 support at 3.8c. The drop in sp on very low volume is displaying that support is failing as to prop it wouldn't take much at all. Directors buying has aided support but they would need to do more to change the downtrend.

The key level to hold is 5.2c, if that fails 4c will come very quickly. Anything under 4c would have to be regarded as absolutely exceptional value and I would have to seriously consider  placing (no I would place) a very large sum on AAR as I am sure the likes of FP et al would. A company with no debt, a lot of cash and great prospects has a strong aroma of exceptional low risk speculative investment returns.

The 100% Fib retracement from the May07 high is clearly at 3.8c, if that failed (highly unlikely) then 2.7c base is it and well below an asset fire sale of the company.

AAR remains my key personal pick for 2008/2009 to providing ROI in excess of 200% once again. This time though it will continue upward. I agree with YT, that the capex of Koongie and associated fund raising will be a critical test in a tight credit market. The would require a very compelling BFS for bankers to be on side, the slowness of the PFS doesn't instill confidence. However they are working with few resources and this would slow the progress.

Time to watch developments very closely IMO, a return to exceptional value would be quite exciting. All of this and Mandilla and VRD are still in the offing.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2008)

Hey guys, I just took a look at the Guppy comments, 

You got to remember that he's a pure Tech! ie he looks at no fundies and most of the AAR info here is Fundies,, so perhaps putting the 2 together the fundies suggest there is a bright future ahead for AAR once they get Koongie PFS/BFS sorted, however the charts suggest possible further weakness,


So with these in mind, I am probably going to wait to see how much firther AAR can fall before I buy more


----------



## juw177 (1 March 2008)

Bluesky said:


> What bad news are u referring to juw177?
> Is it Guppys prediction on CNBC?  It might get down to 3-4 cents but thats just current market conditions and impatient holders not charts. Thats bad news for the short term holders that believe in charting.
> But wouldnt say bad for the stubborn long term holders on HC that believe in the companies fundamentals.




Precisely what I meant. As the short term holders exit and get replaced by holders that are not just buying into the hype of the HC breakout coverage, the SP can get another shot at the old highs.


----------



## hangseng (1 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ..........there is a bright future ahead for AAR *once they get Koongie PFS/BFS sorted*, however the charts suggest possible further weakness,




That is the main hurdle LT.

The PFS remains outstanding and they are a long way from presenting a compelling BFS. I now believe the Guppy T/A comment will become reality in the short term as the market uncertainty unfolds and specs continue to be hit.


----------



## Scuba (2 March 2008)

I would like to see it to guys... Would someone be so kind as to post a link to the said Guppy article or a transcript of it?
_(Please)_


----------



## hangseng (2 March 2008)

Scuba said:


> I would like to see it to guys... Would someone be so kind as to post a link to the said Guppy article or a transcript of it?
> _(Please)_




What the Charts Say
Daryl Guppy, CEO of Guppytraders.com, tells us what the charts say for Santos, City Pacific, Independence Group, Anglo Australian, Amcor, Pan Aust Resources, the Nikkei, Hang Seng, and Melco, with CNBC's Amanda Drury and Martin Soong.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=664208395


----------



## Scuba (2 March 2008)

hangseng said:


> What the Charts Say
> Daryl Guppy, CEO of Guppytraders.com, tells us what the charts say for Santos, City Pacific, Independence Group, Anglo Australian, Amcor, Pan Aust Resources, the Nikkei, Hang Seng, and Melco, with CNBC's Amanda Drury and Martin Soong.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=664208395&play=1



Thanks hangseng!
Pretty sad to see Anglo copping such a beating, as I said earlier in the thread "KP on WA Gov mining project map..."
BTW I had the pleasure of working in the Pilbara last week  :evilburn:  ROFL


----------



## hangseng (2 March 2008)

Scuba said:


> Thanks hangseng!
> Pretty sad to see Anglo copping such a beating, as I said earlier in the thread "KP on WA Gov mining project map..."
> BTW I had the pleasure of working in the Pilbara last week  :evilburn:  ROFL




Pretty warm at the moment eh 

Yes unfortunate to watch but AAR isnt on it's own, specs are all getting a belting and still more to come. The market is in a real bad way.


----------



## Scuba (2 March 2008)

hangseng said:


> Pretty warm at the moment eh
> 
> Yes unfortunate to watch but AAR isnt on it's own, specs are all getting a belting and still more to come. The market is in a real bad way.




Was surprised to see 39 in Perth on Thursday too, our aircraft was held on taxiway after landing for 30 minutes too... (Perth becomes next airport re-construction? )

Regarding the specs, doesn't seem to have much ryhme or reason though, look at FDL, GDA and some others who've gone ballistic at times yet managed to stay "up there". Seems like a Techies market, but I wonder how sore their trigger fingers are and how ragged they are starting to feel given how volatile things are?
Thanks again for the link hs, I've not been too unhappy about the price as it's presenting opportunities to buy more shares and average down while it's where it is, but given the opinion in the thread I might sit on the fence a while longer before getting in any deeper.


----------



## adobee (6 March 2008)

An announcment at last to hopefully stop the continued falled.. drilling commenced results due in April 2008.. I think some people will jump on in anticipation of what may come through April..


----------



## adobee (6 March 2008)

Getting some interest now which is great! almost up 20% I doubt we are going to surpass 7-8c untill there are some actual good results in April ..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2008)

Finally there drilling at Mandilla,

Finally! Silly silly company, should have leveraged off RMS's success back in the heat, instead they waited, well look at your SP now you fools!

and where the hell is Koongie, still waiting


----------



## j4mesa (6 March 2008)

cool down YT ..cool down......
don't get too emotional....



Remember that this company is like slow turtle, that they earn they first company after like 9-10 years.....so the management is really taking it easy...

They should be acting fast....as what you said !!!


----------



## i4560011 (6 March 2008)

Ok i'm no pro at tech analysis, so i'll probably be stating the obvious, theres a positive convergance and some strong support around the 5.2c mark, thats usually a strong bullish signal. I think aar has hit bottom and with the annoucement today and a formation of a gravestone doji, it pretty much does it for me, so i topped up just before the close.

I'm not usually an optimistic person (esp in these market climate), but see some good bullish sp action in the coming months for aar


----------



## juw177 (6 March 2008)

Technically, there is a good probably of a rebound around the mid - lower 5c area. Today was a bit funny. Highest volume this month with most of the exchange happening near the open around 6c.

But there was no follow through from the demand side as the price went back down below 6c, which can be a bearish sign. But then there were not many eager to sell either. We will see soon if this is the start of a rebound.


----------



## Bluesky (6 March 2008)

i THINK YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT AND IT WONT FALL BELOW 5C, sorry caps on, too lazy to retype. Spot on with the chart too. Dont think there will be a massive rise till the results come out. But finally we have AAR updating the shareholders of whats going on. Rise or fall in the share price dont bother me coz im confident about the future. But plz keep us up to date. Thanks JJ.


----------



## kane2001 (14 March 2008)

It is 4.9 cent now, any idea will the price going down further ?


----------



## Bluesky (14 March 2008)

Looks like i was wrong. Bigger than usual sell off today. What a stock man.
Pulled out this morning coz it might go even lower.


----------



## Bluesky (14 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Finally there drilling at Mandilla,
> 
> Finally! Silly silly company, should have leveraged off RMS's success back in the heat, instead they waited, well look at your SP now you fools!
> 
> and where the hell is Koongie, still waiting




Im with ya YT Silly Stupid company full of fools.
Im waiting on PFS till i get back in.
I have no patience left with these amateurs.


----------



## sting (20 March 2008)

Early Sell orders this morning looks a bit suspicious, I wonder if they will get pulled prior to opening...I hope so .

I never thought I'd see 0.045 


SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## arae (20 March 2008)

Hi all,

My first attempt at attaching a chart, so please bear with me.

I just found it interesting overlaying AAR's chart with BMN's. The stark similarities since the decline from mid January are there to see. 

It was a good reminder that it's not just the penny dreadful's suffering this current fate.

Hang in there. 

Or don't.

Cheers


----------



## adobee (27 March 2008)

EXTENSIVE RESOURCE AND EXPLORATION DRILLING PROGRAM AT KOONGIE COPPER-ZINC PROJECT WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
Expected to take 6 months to complete. .. Hopefully we get some updates and news during this six months..


----------



## Old monkey (28 March 2008)

EXTENSIVE RESOURCE AND EXPLORATION DRILLING PROGRAM AT KOONGIE COPPER-ZINC PROJECT WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
Expected to take 6 months to complete. .. Hopefully we get some updates and news during this six months.

My view is that they should have thoroughly explore the Mandilla East gold prospects, instead of diverting their resources to do the Koongie project.  Koongie is too big an action for them to take on by themselves.  If they have do the Mandilla project first and come up with a RMS style of gold reserves they would have a better chance to be able to do the Koongie.


----------



## adobee (28 March 2008)

They can come and drill my back yard for all I care as long as they make some announcments about what they find and keep the public in the loop to any good news !


----------



## Scuba (28 March 2008)

adobee said:


> They can come and drill my back yard for all I care as long as they make some announcments about what they find and keep the public in the loop to any good news !



Absolutely priceless! This would have to be my favourite quote on ASF! Great work adobee!

..............


----------



## Old monkey (30 March 2008)

adobee said:


> They can come and drill my back yard for all I care as long as they make some announcments about what they find and keep the public in the loop to any good news !




I agree with you.  What is now important is that AAR has enough finance to do all the drilling and producing.  For those who living in Australia and who are holding AAR, I would recommend that you guys lobby your government to provide back up finance for small miners to enable them to get to the producing stage.  It would be unpleasant if jobs will have to go when mining companies fall over.  What do you think?


----------



## mickqld (30 March 2008)

Old monkey said:


> I agree with you.  What is now important is that AAR has enough finance to do all the drilling and producing.  For those who living in Australia and who are holding AAR, I would recommend that you guys lobby your government to provide back up finance for small miners to enable them to get to the producing stage.  It would be unpleasant if jobs will have to go when mining companies fall over.  What do you think?




No need for the Govt to be throwing tax dollars at juniors. We have 2 of the biggest mining conglomerates in the world here who could provide more resources and support for junior explorers here. RIO & BHP.


----------



## Old monkey (31 March 2008)

mickqld said:


> No need for the Govt to be throwing tax dollars at juniors. We have 2 of the biggest mining conglomerates in the world here who could provide more resources and support for junior explorers here. RIO & BHP.




Don't think so as the two giants are too busy trying to keep each other at bay.
There may not be profit for them to provide anything.  If AAR is already making money and has alot of proven resources ready for the taking then they may think of doing a cheap take over.


----------



## hangseng (31 March 2008)

Old monkey said:


> What do you think?




I think TRY and I also think AAR will be getting a plant at Pillara very, very cheap. Add to this I think Mandilla is going to surprise and the VRD project partner will be the one to watch for.

I think the drilling at KP will confirm what I have suspected all along.

I think AAR will be a highly regarded producer of base metals within 2-3 years.

I think the govt should stay out of it, they are slow in approvals already, they couldn't think of two things at once. 

That's what I think.


----------



## mickqld (1 April 2008)

Angus Claymore Pilmer
Date of last notice 5 February 2008
Part 1 - Change of director’s relevant interests in securities
In the case of a trust, this includes interests in the trust made available by the responsible entity of the trust
Note: In the case of a company, interests which come within paragraph (i) of the definition of “notifiable interest of a director” should be
disclosed in this part.
Direct or indirect interest Indirect
Nature of indirect interest
(including registered holder)
Note: Provide details of the circumstances giving rise to the relevant
interest.
As a director of a proprietary company
Date of change 28 March 2008
No. of securities held prior to change Direct 2,500,000
Indirect 11,700,000
Class Ordinary Fully Paid Shares
Number acquired 300,000
Number disposed
Value/Consideration
Note: If consideration is non-cash, provide details and estimated
valuation
$15,100.00
No. of securities held after change Direct 2,500,000
Indirect 12,000,000
Appendix 3Y
Change of Director’s Interest Notice
+ See chapter 19 for defined terms.
Appendix 3Y Page 2 11/3/2002
Nature of change
Example: on-market trade, off-market trade, exercise of options, issue of
securities under dividend reinvestment plan, participation in buy-back
On-market trade

I see  Angus has bought 300000 more shares last week. Always happy to see directors buying shares on market trade.


----------



## Old monkey (1 April 2008)

hangseng said:


> I think TRY and I also think AAR will be getting a plant at Pillara very, very cheap. Add to this I think Mandilla is going to surprise and the VRD project partner will be the one to watch for.
> 
> I think the drilling at KP will confirm what I have suspected all along.
> 
> ...




Oh ya, you think it is going to be  2-3 years.  It is more like another ten years.  AAR is not know for the speed in getting things done.  Please read this thread.  We have been frustrated for quite sometime of AAR's slowness.


----------



## hangseng (1 April 2008)

Old monkey said:


> Oh ya, you think it is going to be  2-3 years.  It is more like another ten years.  AAR is not know for the speed in getting things done.  Please read this thread.  We have been frustrated for quite sometime of AAR's slowness.




I do yes and I do read/contribute to this thread. Read the latest announcement and then read my previous posts. Especially this one Post #536 24th-September-2007, 11:53 AM and there are more.

10 years? I think not. Angus Pilmer isn't going to wait 10 years that is why he continues to buy, neither will JJ or the other directors. DYOR, I have.


----------



## reichman (2 April 2008)

*Re AAR - Anglo Australian Resources*

I do plenty of reading of this site and of HotCopper, but have imparted my novice views only twice previously.

As one of the 'handful' of people who attended late last years AGM, I am forever amazed by the many who post outlandish comments about the job the men in power are doing.

Everything I heard at the AGM was of a company that in the short to medium term has every possiblility/probability of becoming a successful mid-tier miner.

The professional way that Dr Denis Clarke and others spoke, gave me much to look forward to. Not today, not tomorrow and certainly not YESTERDAY!!!

Those who attended the AGM know full well that Dr Clarke went to great pains to explain how they are making EVERY ENDEAVOUR TO MAXIMIZE THEIR/OUR EARNING CAPACITY.

To the masses (people the likes of HANGSENG and several others excluded), for goodness sake, stop whining all the time. Anybody who purchased shares in this multi-prospect company as a result of research, should know that this share is a 'hold-type' share.

It has become apparent to me that more than most who post on these types of sites are rampers or day traders.

The Directors keep buying shares. The fundamentals of the company via Koongie and Mandilla are as good or better than when I purchased my shares back in November and as we were told at the AGM, Victoria River Downs is FAR TOO BIG to go it alone.

Anyone who purchased this stock to return an immediate quick few cents, went into ownership for the wrong reasons.

In my opinion - which may or may not mean much to the masses!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 April 2008)

Excellent post Reichman, excellent post,

AAR is certainly a value stock for the long term, they have proven there ability to mine and develop projects with the Mandilla operations,

However I can also relate and understand the frustrations of many on here, the company has been somewhat slow and failed to capitalise on the momentum it had built up.

Long term value I agree, but the company must get a move on (as they now  are)


----------



## Scuba (2 April 2008)

Old monkey said:


> Oh ya, you think it is going to be  2-3 years.  It is more like another ten years.  AAR is not know for the speed in getting things done.  Please read this thread.  We have been frustrated for quite sometime of AAR's slowness.




Priceless...


> Please read this thread.



You said it... Please give your opinion as you see fit, but at least do as you suggest to others...


----------



## adobee (3 April 2008)

Well the first interesting movement and action I have seen on AAR for ages.. shares have actually sold upwards rather than dowards and ther are some people starting to buy ...


----------



## stix1771 (7 April 2008)

adobee said:


> Well the first interesting movement and action I have seen on AAR for ages.. shares have actually sold upwards rather than dowards and ther are some people starting to buy ...



Isn't the maiden gold pour due this month? Perhaps positioning themselves for (early?) announcement.


----------



## adobee (8 April 2008)

What do people make of the directors buying .. numerous small parcels.. from what I have seen they have been from $3k to $40k...   Looking at the announcements they do seem to buy up a bit before something comes out.. else this could also be looked at as that they constantly buy ..


----------



## MrDevine (9 April 2008)

I have held anglo since June last year, watched it run from 7 to 13c. Everyone who has brought into this stock, bet that this company, with its tenements should become a mid tier miner. FMG wasn't made overnight. Buying in early 'should' guarantee early investors with a sizable return. Why else buy a 'penny dreadful' stock. Anyway its been a gut wrenching ride last six months – haven't sold anything, and would consider adding to position shortly, now the worm has turned. But be ever cautious in this market, much different now from 18 months ago.

Longs 'will' be rewarded, this company doesn't stoke the hype like other small caps. Time will tell whether we have all made the right call.

Mr D holds and is long.


----------



## TheAbyss (10 April 2008)

Sent off a request to AAR for some information which resulted in a conversation with a representative of the company and have put a few notes together which i have provided below.

*Mandilla* - Further drilling results for Mandilla west due this month

*Koongie* - Koongie PFS completed in June or at least an update via the quarterly report.

Working hard to have production come 09/10 if everything runs to plan

AAR will continue to prove up the resource and only consider a JV once they have extensive results and proven what they have.

Watch for news on the Tech Cominco/ Xstrata Pillara plant being looked at as opposed to the Nicholsons find plant as the project comes to fruition

Cobalt is not worth much other than credits with the processed ore

*Victoria Downs* - Geo surveys and soil samples have been shipped to labs OS. There is no doubt they have a resource, just how much is the question. AAR will work on this moving forward and will not entertain a JV until they have proven the resource which is a low cost exercise that will add enormous value to AAR.

*Broker coverge* - Credit Suisse are due for another look at AAR

*Roadshow* - AAR have a roadshow planned with details to be released this month

There is a new sense of urgency with AAR these days which has been brought about by the increase in Base metal prices which has compelled the company to bring these projects online. I for one am confident that this will be a great stock to own come the end of 2009. Lots of opportunities along the way of course.


----------



## adobee (10 April 2008)

Looking positive.. There seems to at last be some upwards pressure on the share price and buys stacking up greater than sellers which is a really pleasant change .. Once the rescouces base is announced and it clears ten cents I will be happy to forget it and not look again until I get a merge / takeover letter in my mail box !!


----------



## adobee (11 April 2008)

Still moving strongly .. I think we might see most of the sellers get wiped out come closer to 4pm..  Some rumour must be out that I dont know about.. but I can see 8c at close ..


----------



## hangseng (12 April 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Sent off a request to AAR for some information which resulted in a conversation with a representative of the company and have put a few notes together which i have provided below.
> 
> *Mandilla* - Further drilling results for Mandilla west due this month
> 
> ...




"a representative of the company"

Telling you all that? Very informative "represenative" You must be speaking to a different one to me as the one I used to speak to wouldn't give anything of substance especially not "Watch for news on the Tech Cominco/ Xstrata Pillara plant" "Koongie PFS completed in June" "have production come 09/10"  "consider a JV " For Koongie?

It seems AAR have decided to communicate over the phone and give out market sensitive information.

Who was the "representative" ?


----------



## adobee (12 April 2008)

hangseng said:


> "a representative of the company"
> 
> Telling you all that? Very informative "represenative" You must be speaking to a different one to me as the one I used to speak to wouldn't give anything of substance especially not "Watch for news on the Tech Cominco/ Xstrata Pillara plant" "Koongie PFS completed in June" "have production come 09/10"  "consider a JV " For Koongie?
> 
> ...




From the change in direction of their share price it looks like they are cold calling and telling people this information !!!

mmm I agree it is good to post who is advising this information if possible.. was the representative the receptionist ?


----------



## TheAbyss (12 April 2008)

I spoke with Angus Pilmer.

The questions i posed received the responses from him. I have not added or embellished.

I did rephrase on a few occassions and also move on and come back to a few subjects.. The converstaion lasted almost 30 minutes. Very interesting and i enjoyed his style of communication immensely. Didnt give anything without some preamble first. Anything related to the sp was met with a brick wall however his passion is the ground and he can speak fluently on the subject.

Here is his number if anyone would like to check anyything. You will need to be on the share register though or he will not speak to you. Number is (08) 9388-9545. I did get most of my subject matter from the posts on ASF so it will look familiar to you. Great call whoever posted the Pillara Xstrata post (havent referred back but you know who you are).

Please find below my questions which i initially sent via email and received a telephone call back. I also invited a few ASF members to send me any questions they would like asked prepatory to calling him back.

I am confident that we will see things eventuate as per my post and am a little disgruntled at the scepticism however i can understand it hence my response now. 

Angus

A few questions if you don’t mind?

Mandilla – 
Questions
•	Further drilling results
•	How long to mine the Mandilla East?

Koongie- 

Questions
•	If Koongie goes ahead and Zn prices remain around current levels it would be a profitable project for AAR. With current Zn prices a JV might be a safer option 
•	How long till Koongie PFS completed?
•	What are the processing risks?
•	Nicholsons Find plant to be used?
•	Is it usable?
•	Can it be upgraded for this project and at what cost?
•	Will this provide a shorter lead time to production potential (mid to late 2009 earliest though in my opinion) and low capex startup costs
•	3d Resources a potential partner?

Victoria River Downs
50 - 100 mt potential resource.

Questions
•	What are AAR doing to prove this potential resource?
•	Would a projected 3-4 years to mine be accurate?
•	When can we expect drilling results
•	Has AAR negotiated drilling access yet?
•	Is the Cobalt worth anything?


General Questions
•	Is there a partner in the wind or go it alone as there are various projects which are potential company makers?
•	Any imminent broker coverage?
•	Are there any market communications and or road shows planned?


----------



## Ang (13 April 2008)

Have not posted for a while, however back now and it is good to see AAR back alive. There are a number of reasons Directors are buying. They have clearly stated on their web site they will be a mid cap stock this financial year. To do this they need to reduce the number of shareholders that hold this stock so it is not a day traders dream as it has been in the past. There currently is no substantial holder, so it is key to have the Directors in control of their own destiny by hold a good substantial amount of the shares on issue. Angus told me that 2008 will be the year for AAR and that he had a very good feeing about the companies prospects in 2008 and resource capabilities. The other reason of course is they must have info on their resourse and about a substantial holder coming in to play this year as that will be what is required for them to become a substantial holder.
kind reg
ang01


----------



## chimp (19 April 2008)

*go AAR go*

Recent PR events at AAR seems to demonstrate that AAR has improved greatly in its PR strategy or skills. Shall we look forward to a rerating?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2008)

*Re: go AAR go*



chimp said:


> Recent PR events at AAR seems to demonstrate that AAR has improved greatly in its PR strategy or skills. Shall we look forward to a rerating?




Yeah ain't that the truth Chimp, but its such a shame that they didn't move ahead with Mandilla much quicker whilst RMS had the spotlight on the area,

I mean Koongie was always gonna take months and months to complete studies on, in the meantime the company should have in my opinion moved ahead with testing other parts of Mandilla via DEEP RC drilling as well as look at options to extract the exisitng JORC resources contained within the bed rock,


Anyway the fact that due to gold production AAR will produce a 2nd Profitable year following up on last years milestone profit should score it some points


----------



## TheAbyss (30 April 2008)

Quarterly report coming today including results for Mandilla West. Dont imagine they are spectacular or they would  have made a seperate announcement so we shall see. Either way they are now a profitable comapny and are on the way with a few potential company makers in their stable.


----------



## kane2001 (30 April 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Quarterly report coming today including results for Mandilla West. Dont imagine they are spectacular or they would  have made a seperate announcement so we shall see. Either way they are now a profitable comapny and are on the way with a few potential company makers in their stable.



Where is the Quarterly report ?  
Can't believe it is falling again


----------



## TheAbyss (30 April 2008)

Still reading the report however it looks pretty good so far imo. 900 m Gold bedrock at Mandilla West, Onedin 60% increase in the copper resource, significant advancement at Koongie.

Still digesting the numbers and hopeful that a few others more skilled at determining the geological data will post.

Report is here http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00838139


----------



## hangseng (1 May 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Still reading the report however it looks pretty good so far imo. 900 m Gold bedrock at Mandilla West, Onedin 60% increase in the copper resource, significant advancement at Koongie.
> 
> Still digesting the numbers and hopeful that a few others more skilled at determining the geological data will post.
> 
> Report is here http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00838139





Abyss
AAR have just confirmed that Koongie Park is not only an economical project but also a significantly profitable one. The 60% upgrade of the Onedin deposit significantly increases Cu, Zn and Ag with the very high silver grades add to an already exciting project.

The grades of the extension at Atlantis and Neptune also highlight how significant the Koongie Park project is now becoming. This in simple terms means the costs to mine will be lowered. They have now delineated an open pit mine and the metallurgical testwork is clearly successful and nearing completion.

I can't do anything but feel this project is a lot closer than we now believe it could be. AAR remains with no debt, over $6m cash and more to come from Mandilla.

I haven't done my numbers yet but I have no doubt in my mind that AAR is not only undervalued as stated by the company, it is way undervalued. AAR will not remain at these levels for much longer, especially once the roadshow commences.

Nothing but consistently positive news has come out of AAR. I have waited a long time for this and I am going to enjoy every moment.


----------



## Scuba (1 May 2008)

hangseng said:


> ...feel this project is a lot closer than we now believe it could be.



Hi hangseng, I agree with alot of your interpretation and loved the sentiment...
However, when reading the announcement  there were a few things that occured to me even though I haven't read the report entirely (just over lunch at work)...

*Top of page 3 (PFS heading)*


> ...and construction of a 500,000 tpa processing plant.



Is there alot of infrastructure in such a beast HS? If so, labour will be an issue if what I'm hearing at the moment is true...

*Top of page 4 (Onedin open pit studies)*


> ...techniques to successfully treat the transition mineralisation has been challenging and time consuming............. before any progress can be made to the open pit option........ Alternatively,...........



_Seems to indicate there is alot more work to be done if Onedin is to be included..._

*On archeaology and heritage...*
*From AAR website...*


> The Koongie Park project, an advanced copper - zinc project consisting of 2 mining leases, two exploration licences and 15 prospecting licences is located 25km south-west of Halls Creek in the Kimberley region of Western Australia.




An ASF thread link; *ABC article "Kimberley threatened by mining boom"*
Or this link; *the ABC article itself...*

_I hope Anglo are as sensible as their approach so far has historically indicated...._


----------



## hangseng (1 May 2008)

Scuba said:


> Hi hangseng, I agree with alot of your interpretation and loved the sentiment...
> However, when reading the announcement  there were a few things that occured to me even though I haven't read the report entirely (just over lunch at work)...
> 
> *Top of page 3 (PFS heading)*
> ...




Hello Scuba, how's things?
I hope this helps.

"Is there alot of infrastructure in such a beast HS? If so, labour will be an issue if what I'm hearing at the moment is true..."

What you are hearing is true and yes only if they develop a new process plant and they don't select the right design/construct contractor. This is now highly unlikely and I am firmly of the belief that a deal will be struck for the recently closed Pillara plant. All that will require is modification to fit the CPS design that Kwan will specify. I know of three 'niche' companies in Perth capable of early delivery of this from design to construct. One in particular I regard as the best in this field in WA and they are capable, ready and willing. Ever heard of JR Engineering?...they are now GR Engineering and they have simply the best engineers, especially plant design and process. They will under promise and over deliver, of that I have no doubt. I just hope AAR management know of them, I am sure they will know of AAR. No, I don't work for them but I know the team very well an would drop everything to work with them on this project if they got it.

"...techniques to successfully treat the transition mineralisation has been challenging and time consuming............. before any progress can be made to the open pit option........ Alternatively,..........."

Onedin will be included. All that is required is the final CPS testwork to prove this up. So far all tests have resulted in high recovery rates. Page 4 of the report is what you should focus on, especially the highlighted sections. Note the Zn recovery will not increase from Onedin but the Cu and Ag content will. The price of both copper and silver will rise and silver is already well above the original estimates. Onedin will occur and will be a sigificant part of this project.

"...and construction of a 500,000 tpa processing plant."

I have spent most of my days since 2001 involved with PFS, DFS and BFS and FEED process plant/mine studies. What Holly mining are doing in their PFS mining study is estimating the cost of constructiing a plant. This doesn't mean they WILL construct a plant, this information will be utilised to compare if it is more beneficial to construct or negotiate for Pillara or otherwise. This is an important aspect to monitor but not one I am concerned with.

In summary I now believe AAR will be producing within a couple of years, maybe even by mid/early 2010. This is my view only. One thing I am sure of now is that Koongie Park will go ahead and will be a significant project.


----------



## Scuba (1 May 2008)

Well thanks hangseng, and you? Always a pleasure to read your posts, very helpful with regard to my continuing research...
With regard to page four and the other tables, it's quite an entertaining report, I started looking at some of the  amounts tonight as I was posting last. Those ARE some big numbers!
With regard to when, like I said in a previous post "KP is already on the WA Gov mining map..."


----------



## hangseng (1 May 2008)

Scuba said:


> Well thanks hangseng, and you? Always a pleasure to read your posts, very helpful with regard to my continuing research...
> With regard to page four and the other tables, it's quite an entertaining report, I started looking at some of the  amounts tonight as I was posting last. Those ARE some big numbers!
> With regard to when, like I said in a previous post "KP is already on the WA Gov mining map..."




It will be on a lot more maps soon Scuba, and analysts desks I am sure. A long time since I felt this positive and I can tell you it feels great.


----------



## Miner (1 May 2008)

hangseng said:


> Hello Scuba, how's things?
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hangseng (1 May 2008)

Miner said:


> hangseng said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Scuba, how's things?
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2008)

Hey guys,

Hang Seng nice work there mate, some really good info, I think its safe to say as we've always known production is a matter of when not if,

I realised that a few weeks months back and thus decided to break my holding up into 2 acc's one core bottom draw position which won't be touched, the other is a trading position ie buy dips sell the peaks, 


I think in time AAR will turn out to be like JML is just a matter of time and thats why I will hold a core position, the fact that this year will also be a year of *PROFIT* because of the gold production only helps things along, if they can keep making profits from Mandilla while working on getting Koongie into production then we'll all be laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## hangseng (2 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hang Seng nice work there mate, some really good info, I think its safe to say as we've always known production is a matter of when not if,
> 
> ...




Good to see you again YT, always a good sign.

I am going to do another valuation of Koongie on the weekend. I would also be interested in yours, you always put quality numbers together.

One matter I am sure of, is that we will both come up with a much higher valuation.

Cheers
Hangseng


----------



## TheAbyss (2 May 2008)

Spoke to AAR again today. The owners of the Pillara plant are reviewing their options for post 2009 at the moment howver he did take the time to point out that Pillara is not a fait accompli in any way as they have no ownership at this time.

Also a point of interest is that the pillara plant requires no modifications for AAR to use as it will not be used for gold.

Holly are looking at a few different options for AAR and will make their recommendations within their PFS which is due in July.

The silver will be paid as credits form the milling process rather than directly dug out and sold.

Should be two analysts reports this month also. Probably Intersuisse and Fat Prophets based on history.

If you can go by enthusiasm and conviction then AAR is looking good.


----------



## hangseng (2 May 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Spoke to AAR again today. The owners of the Pillara plant are reviewing their options for post 2009 at the moment howver he did take the time to point out that Pillara is not a fait accompli in any way as they have no ownership at this time.
> 
> Also a point of interest is that the pillara plant requires no modifications for AAR to use as it will not be used for gold.
> 
> ...




Spot on Abyss.

I have been informed that only very minor modifications would be required for the CPS process. Other than that it is a useable plant in excellent condition.

No definately not a fait acompli, but they will be keen to do other than let it sit there going to ruin.

You can bet on it that FP will report on AAR, they have already indicated they like it a lot and have had it as a watch for some time. They are only waiting on confirmation of the PFS, which now is getting closer by the day.

Out of interest to all who read my post on GR's/JR's the new GR's are the same clever people who designed and constructed Sally Malay. They were with RMJR at the time but it was the original JR team who designed and constructed. They know this location well.


----------



## reichman (5 May 2008)

Hangseng - you posted last Friday that you were going to do another valuation of Koongie over the weekend. 

I, amongst many others, are looking forward to reading the results.

Regards

Reichman


----------



## hangseng (10 May 2008)

reichman said:


> Hangseng - you posted last Friday that you were going to do another valuation of Koongie over the weekend.
> 
> I, amongst many others, are looking forward to reading the results.
> 
> ...




I didn't need to, all I needed to do was catch up on reading. The company had already done so http://www.anglo.com.au/_content/documents/565.pdf

However you need to look at this in context with the 1/5/08 Qtrly report as the resource for Onedin has been upgraded by 60% and the copper recovery estimate is up by 30%. With Cu prices rising and Zn prices expected to rise it is not difficult to work out how valuable Koongie Park potentially is.

No debt, self funded growth and another 34.8 thousand onces of gold to come from Mandilla, this company has all the hallmarks of success. They only spent $338,200 in the last qtr, despite all of the activity.

Seems AAR is unloved again, silly people have no idea of long term value. I do


----------



## enigmatic (10 May 2008)

I agree with you hangseng AAR is a good long term plenty of nice things in the pipeline. I'm actually slightly glad the market hasn't come aware of the potiential of AAR. dont have any spare cash to put in the market now and I'm hoping to get more in this specy.


----------



## reichman (10 May 2008)

So, Hangseng was "going to do another valuation of Koongie on the weekend" (the weekend past). Given his detailed and seemingly credible posts for a lengthy period, I and presumably many others waited with great interest for his response.

A full week later Hangseng replies to my query with "I didn't need to, all I needed to do was catch up on reading. The company had already done so".

The "reading" Hangseng was referring to was the April 18 Investor Presentation. A presentation that EVERY serious AAR investor would surely have read well before the recent quarterly came out. 

So, I ask again. Hangseng - what is your valuation of AAR in cent/dollar terms. If you don't wish to pass this information on to people who view this site, then you shouldn't indicate you will.

Credability is hard won and easily lost and when you and others indicate that "another 34.8 thousand ounces of gold is still to come from Mandilla", you make out like it is a fait accompli.

The AGM told all in attendance that getting said gold by itself will not be cost effective. They need to get more from their exploration of East Mandilla to make it viable. It may indeed turn out to be very viable, but by itself, the 34.8 thousand ounces would stay in the ground.

My ultimate point is this. Whilst having a favourable view of the only stock I own, fellow owners of AAR should be mindfull of not only posting accurately, but when they say they will do something but then dont, they actually not only hurt their own credability, they make out to readers that maybe when they crunched the numbers, they didn't like what they saw.

Be like the people involved in AAR. Investigate fully. Don't half-do something.   

Regards Reichman


----------



## Scuba (10 May 2008)

reichman said:


> ...edited for brevity...
> Credability is hard won and easily lost ...
> ...edited for brevity...




Thankyou Reichman, I appreciated your point about the AGM 







> ......telling all in attendance that "getting said gold by itself will not be cost effective......"




*BUT...* Really think a bit rich, the expressed indignation toward hangseng.
Possibly Reichman, you might get a quote from a stockbroker for such valuations or maybe even learn to do them yourself?

In reply, as "a reader and holder", I appreciate the information and research he has chosen to share thus far and hope he will choose not to take umbrage at Reichman's sentiment and continue with his contribution to the pool of knowledge _we_ are creating here...

A personal thanks from me to hs, YT and other posters to this thread, you have given my research some valuable and much needed direction. Not to mention some foundation for understanding some of the concepts involved in fundamental analysis...

With gratitude,
Scuba


----------



## reichman (10 May 2008)

Dear Scuba and all

Not to make this a slugfest, but don't misconscrue my words or my meaning.

The "expressed indignation toward Hangseng", as you put it, was me simply  stating a fact. Hangseng made a statement that he then proceeded not to take to its full conclusion.

Like yourself, I too have been appreciative of past posts of Hangseng, and actually sent him a private email in months past.

But if you, me, Hangseng, Young Trader or anyone else for that matter are going to contribute "to the pool of knowledge we are creating here", why not do it fully and frankly!

When probably our most respected poster implies he is going to do another valuation but then doesn't post said valuation, wouldn't you think it fair to ask why?

I did and when I was then given a "nothing" answer, I posted what most fair-minded people would have been thinking.

How could Hangseng take umbrage at my sentiment? All I asked for was a follow up to what he wrote and I would like to think that when he reflects upon these posts, Hangseng will see that by not following up fully, he did himself and AAR a disservice.

Scuba - I've sung Hangseng's praises in a previous post, but if we don't question people we respect, we cease being part of the pool of knowledge and we become a mindless follower.

Regards Reichman


----------



## hangseng (10 May 2008)

Point taken Reichman however your methods leave something to be desired. Strange as it may seem I did state I would do a valuation, I never stated I would post it. That remains an assumption on your part. What I was really hoping for was YT's valuation as he does better than I do in more detail. If he/she so chooses not to then so be it. As for the week later, I have more to do in my life than meet an online forums/your timeline. I am a normally polite and placid person, I dislike rudeness and arrogance in any form.

As for your credibility comments, you simply do not know me, nor do you know the effort/cost I put into researching any company prior to placement of funds. I choose to share my views/findings, I have no obligation to. Yes it could be viewed that I didn't post as I didn't like what I found, quite to the contrary I assure you.

Like Buffets comment "In the short term the market is a popularity machine, in the long run it is a weighing machine". I will be weighed once AAR performs or otherwise, I am not here to become popular I am here to share and receive information. I will say no more than that.

For what it is worth I have not changed the resource size as indicated by AAR, I have left it at 4.65m/t. As they stated the Zn value has not changed despite the 60% increase in resource size it made no sense to do so. I have increased the Cu recovery value by 30% as they indicated would be the case. Note the Ag and Pb values would rise with the 60% increase in resource size, this would only increase the value considerably. I have not taken this potential increase into account.

Add in Mandilla Au recovery, the Atlantis and Neptune extensions, the fact that the resource is open at both depth and to the North (expanding the resource), No debt/good cash position and AAR becomes a very valuable company. VRD can be added to all of this. I have assumed an AUD/USD rate of $0.90.

I believe AAR has suffered as the Zn price has dropped 50% in the last 2 years. What "the market" (whoever that is) hasn't been able to calculate or take into account is that Koongie Park has excellent recoverable Cu, which has risen significantly over the same period. KP remains a very valuable project and the Zn price will rise, work out what that will do to the value.

This remains my view only and nobody should make any decision based on this information. 

p.s. thankyou for the kind words Scuba.


----------



## reichman (10 May 2008)

Hangseng - Thankyou for responding.

Like you, I am also not here to become popular and just like you have shown in your most recent post - you do indeed share the need for credibility.

I always suspected you were a person who would respond to a firm but fair request for clarity.

Integrity is espoused by many and followed through by few. 

Best wishes to you and fellow holders

Reichman


----------



## hangseng (10 May 2008)

reichman said:


> Hangseng - Thankyou for responding.
> 
> Like you, I am also not here to become popular and just like you have shown in your most recent post - you do indeed share the need for credibility.
> 
> ...




My pleasure, now let us get back to what we are here for. To share information on one of the best value buys in the market.


----------



## spottygoose (10 May 2008)

Hangseng - thank you for the great research you share with this forum, you are one of the best posters here. Reichman - sugar coat your request all you like but I think to most you have just come across as ill-mannered and egotistical.


----------



## hangseng (10 May 2008)

spottygoose said:


> Hangseng - thank you for the great research you share with this forum, you are one of the best posters here. Reichman - sugar coat your request all you like but I think to most you have just come across as ill-mannered and egotistical.




My pleasure, however i twould be far more productive for us all to focus on what we have here. In case it has been missed, Anglo Australian Resources is about to make a lot of people quite well off.

AAR has tested patience I would be the first to admit and along with this people can easily get a little heated. Refocus on why you decided to buy into AAR. This company may be disappointing traders at present, however as an investor in this company I can assure you I am not disappointed, nor heated.


----------



## JTLP (10 May 2008)

Hi guys,

Long time reader of the AAR thread...but I don't hold.

Hang Seng, what do you see as the possible catalyst for AAR to the valuation you have put forward? Will the company release figures or anything of the like? Is there an important ann. coming?

Your figures look good, do they take into acct costs etc?

I'd be happy to buy in and see 1/2 of your figure!

Thanks for the research 

JTLP


----------



## ans25 (10 May 2008)

The question is how much longer do we wait.... that is the true question, how long do you think seng?


----------



## hangseng (10 May 2008)

The table SP valuation indicates 10% of indicated resource of KP only. The reasoning for only accounting for 10% is that all costs are accounted for (mining, processing, transport, fuel, maintenance etc). It is also an assumption, which is needed to be conservative when basing an investment decision on a speculative stock.

The resource account is not mine, it is as reported by the company. I have merely tabulated into viewable form as per current base metal prices and company supplied information. I believe I have assumed conservatively with future potential. Please someone with an alternate view or estimate/assumptions post otherwise, I welcome it.

Please do not take this as gospel. As I stated it is my view and one of the reasons I have invested in AAR. You need to assess the risks yourself and your own goals/expectations. I have a medium to long term view.

Is AAR a certainty? No nothing in life is, as I have again learnt recently in regard to health. Now there is an investment the younger of you should be focussing on, your health. Life is very short. The battle continues, but I am winning the war


----------



## Scuba (11 May 2008)

hangseng said:


> ***edited***
> I have assumed an AUD/USD rate of $0.90.
> ***edited***




Hiya hangseng, just logged on and read everything from #817 inclusive and noticed this in #818...
USD____$1,245,540,603
AUD____$1,132,309,639
Have you multiplied by point 9 rather than divided?

_Just my traveller's mind coming into play...._ 
Regards,
Scuba


----------



## hangseng (11 May 2008)

Scuba said:


> Hiya hangseng, just logged on and read everything from #817 inclusive and noticed this in #818...
> USD____$1,245,540,603
> AUD____$1,132,309,639
> Have you multiplied by point 9 rather than divided?
> ...




Very good Scuba, good to someone actually reads it apart from the estimated IGR value per share. Yes I used a / instead of * which when corrected obviously gives you a few more travellers$$$, like 130m of them (sorry too used to going the other way and getting less for my Aus$ ).


----------



## hangseng (11 May 2008)

Now let me utilise a little poetic license and include an estimate for the extension into Atlantis. I have been eluding to the value of this for some time as the Zn grades are already indicated over 18% with 12% the lowest grade assayed. You begin to see why I find AAR so exciting when you look at Koongie Park in isolation and then add in Mandilla and the Victoria River Downs project (even if AAR only had 40% of VRD in a JV, VRD being a 50-100Mt project of high grade Copper and Zinc). The mind boggles really.

Entertain me for a moment and ponder what you have here. I have used the lowest Zn value for Atlantis and only used a 1Mt resource (it could be double that). The other grades I have simply used the values of Santiego and Onedin, except for Cu which I used the original lower KP value.

I have also amended the Zn value for the Indicated resource of Koongie Park as my previous table excluded the transition zone, I should have used the 5.2% not 4% value. So we have a few more travelers $ to spend


----------



## hangseng (11 May 2008)

Now let us dream for a while (this could be reality one day), I am a dreamer. I have added in Victoria River Downs and discounted the value by 50% to allow for a JV. I have merely transposed the Koongie Park values and increased the tonnage to the lower of the estimated 50-100Mt resource estimate of AAR.


----------



## TheAbyss (11 May 2008)

Great work Hangseng. 

First step will be the 2 analysts reports this month followed by the KP PFS in July. Slow mover indeed however there is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## hangseng (11 May 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Great work Hangseng.
> 
> First step will be the 2 analysts reports this month followed by the KP PFS in July. Slow mover indeed however there is no doubt in my mind.




Cheers, Abyss

Reichman actually did me a huge favour as it turns out. I have for so long simply placed AAR in the memory bank as a no brainer. Over the weekend I have pondered the numbers and then the recent upsurge in trading and directors buying.

I constantly come up with the same conclusion, AAR is definately a no brainer and the directors know it. Patience will be required obviously but I simply can't help feeling that we are coming closer to an announcement on KP between now and the annual report. Just thinking out aloud.

With the copper price outlook looking very bright and zinc almost certainly going to go back up due to short supply and world demand. AAR will be perfectly positioned to benefit from both KP and VRD.

Do yourself a favour and look at the McArthur River Zn mine in the NT and you will get an idea of the significant potential of VRD.

http://archive.xstrata.com/mim/www.mim.com.au/mcarthur.html
At a Glance
MIM 75% (MIM increased it's interest from 70% during 2002 financial year) 
Total Identified Mineral Resources of 125 million tonnes at 12.9% zinc, 5.6% lead and 59 g/t silver; Ore Reserves of 40 million tonnes grading 12.6% zinc, 5.5% lead and 57 g/t silver (as at 30 June, 2002) 

Underground mining - room and pillar 
Produces high grade single product - mixed lead-zinc concentrate 
Producing 370,000 tonnes a year mixed concentrate containing 173,000 tonnes zinc, 41,000 tonnes lead and 1.7 million ounces silver (as at 30 June, 2002) 

A feasability study into producing zinc metal on site at McArthur River mine using MIMs Albion Process technology is underway 
Achieved record production levels of 1.4Mt of ore treated. The introduction of bench mining, a bulk mining method contributed to the increased production


----------



## alankew (11 May 2008)

Hangseng you metioned a Fat Prophets report and elsewhere another meber has mentioned an analysts report,any idea when these are due out.Hoping to top up before.Thanks in advance


----------



## Bluesky (11 May 2008)

hangseng said:


> Now let us dream for a while (this could be reality one day), I am a dreamer. I have added in Victoria River Downs and discounted the value by 50% to allow for a JV. I have merely transposed the Koongie Park values and increased the tonnage to the lower of the estimated 50-100Mt resource estimate of AAR.




Ahh Hang Seng, i think i might use that table as my wallpaper. 
I lost patience with this 3 times and sold out with a loss each time. Cant trade this one too well, investing long term now.

Love your work mate


----------



## hangseng (11 May 2008)

Have you ever wondered where all the excitement is? Here is a little nearology, to put into context that AAR have the location well sited. Also interesting to note VRD is closer to Darwin than MacArthur River.


----------



## hangseng (11 May 2008)

alankew said:


> Hangseng you metioned a Fat Prophets report and elsewhere another meber has mentioned an analysts report,any idea when these are due out.Hoping to top up before.Thanks in advance




alankew, Fat Prophets indicated in last years report that AAR was a watch. They will put up another report when AAR announces the PFS, they already stated as much. You can bet that FP will already be in when this report comes out as they have already indicated very positively about AAR.

I wouldn't expect this report until the PFS is affirmed. At this time I am expecting FP to place a buy recommendation on AAR to FP members. You will know when this happens as AAR will be talk of the town, instead of my isolated occasional chat.


----------



## Scuba (11 May 2008)

> Talk of the town



I hope us small folks get to top up before this happens...
Lurking, buying, lurking, buying...
:bandit:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 May 2008)

Hey Hang Seng,

Sorry mate I've been a bit busy,

Like I said the 2nd year of netting a profit is sure to catch a few off guard, but not us hey? lol

I'm gonna wait to see company Koongie PFS as well as further work/guidance  on Mandilla before I do an updated write up

Cheers





YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hang Seng nice work there mate, some really good info, I think its safe to say as we've always known production is a matter of when not if,
> 
> ...


----------



## hangseng (12 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Hang Seng,
> 
> Sorry mate I've been a bit busy,
> 
> ...




No problem YT, all in good time. People will have to suffice with my ramblings in the meantime.

I am just a wee bit excited though


----------



## enigmatic (17 May 2008)

so are we expecting the next bit of good news soon or do you think it will come arround about july this year


----------



## juw177 (20 May 2008)

I got in after seeing a volume bubble build up at 0.055. Today this has broken out on very high volume. Up 13% at the moment.

Next resistance point looks to be 7c.


----------



## adobee (20 May 2008)

I just noticed this too.. looks like something could be happening as has been dead for the past few months.. large volumes in comparison mouting up now though ..


----------



## TheAbyss (20 May 2008)

Perhaps it is a response to their recent investor roadshow? I have nothing else to add to make a 100


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2008)

10M volume ain't small though,

Then again AUZ has run up and in their speeding ticket reply apparantly just on the back of mkt ann's

Maybe its a sign of money flowing back into this end of the mkt?


----------



## jonojpsg (20 May 2008)

Maybe people have been reading hangseng's posts 

I certainly have been and bought a couple more parcels over the last week 

A big thanks to hangseng and let's hope that we really get to see a SP more in line with the NPV of all that metal in the ground.

Oh, btw, has anyone actually ever done an analysis of an actual PFS or BFS and compared the NPV to the valuations given beforehand, eg in a year or two will we be able to look back and see that the NPV of Koongie is pretty close to the 10% of IGV that hangseng was basing his valuation on??


----------



## arae (20 May 2008)

Today has seen AAR's largest single day volume in over 6 months (since Nov 1, 2007). 

The instigation is still not clear. Possibly the next few days will tell us...


----------



## adobee (20 May 2008)

okay well biggest volume for some time.. my money is on a change of directors interest notice out tomorrow as they have bought more stock.. hopefully i am wrong and we see some long awaited announcements ..


----------



## adobee (28 May 2008)

well im getting pins and needles in my ass i have been sitting waiting for something to happen here.. reasonable volume prices pushes up and the gets dumped again..  i dont really see why someone would take a large position at the moment unless they expect something is on the cards soon.. I really like the prospects of aar but when i read over the reports where its taken the 20 years to do something i am somewhat worried that i might need to apply for a pension card before i see my shares move...  i am going to send a email suggesting they outsource there marketing and updates to HS or YT.. seriously


----------



## ans25 (29 May 2008)

This stock I reckon should belong in the most boring thread, Im sort of running out of patience and am thinking more than twice to sell now and put the cash into more productive stocks.


----------



## chimp (29 May 2008)

Good diea, Adobee, hahahah. 

Yeah. I'm losing my patience a bit as well. However I guess we just have to admit the uptrend has not very well established yet. The MA 25days is still going flat.......well, we have to be patient. Or can anyone give them a call please.


----------



## Old monkey (29 May 2008)

adobee said:


> well im getting pins and needles in my ass i have been sitting waiting for something to happen here.. reasonable volume prices pushes up and the gets dumped again..  i dont really see why someone would take a large position at the moment unless they expect something is on the cards soon.. I really like the prospects of aar but when i read over the reports where its taken the 20 years to do something i am somewhat worried that i might need to apply for a pension card before i see my shares move...  i am going to send a email suggesting they outsource there marketing and updates to HS or YT.. seriously




Yes this is a very slow moving thread and I have given up hope as well.  Imaging that it took 20 years to get to 6 cts so it must take at least 10 years to get ......... what ever paultry amount, most likely another 6 cts.  The PFS for Koongie Park maybe just a myth.  It may not be feasible after all.  That is why it has been delay for so long.  With such a slow plodding and unimaginative management and there must be hundreds of penny shares on the market vying for investors dollars it is a wonder that AAR can get to 6 cts.  Given the recessional economic environment AAR's situation maynot be that rosie for some time to come.  

I am just speaking out loud.  Others may have better ideas. AAR may have in ground value of treasure if one does not know how to market it,  it is just simply going to be a lame duck after all.


----------



## bliimp (29 May 2008)

Old monkey said:


> Yes this is a very slow moving thread and I have given up hope as well.  Imaging that it took 20 years to get to 6 cts so it must take at least 10 years to get ......... what ever paultry amount, most likely another 6 cts.  The PFS for Koongie Park maybe just a myth.  It may not be feasible after all.  That is why it has been delay for so long.




In their April 16 Investor Presentation document they do state that for the Koongie Project 

_1. $8.5 million spent on exploration since 1972

2. $2.7m approved budgets for 2008_

So things may be moving a little quicker than some people think!


----------



## adobee (30 May 2008)

bliimp said:


> In their April 16 Investor Presentation document they do state that for the Koongie Project
> 
> _1. $8.5 million spent on exploration since 1972
> 
> ...




makes no difference..they could dig up the biggest gold nugget anyone has ever seen but if they dont tell anyone about it nothing will happen..

I think the manager may have died in his office chair and everybody who works there just thinks he is doing what he has been doing for the past 20 years..


----------



## Old monkey (30 May 2008)

adobee said:


> makes no difference..they could dig up the biggest gold nugget anyone has ever seen but if they dont tell anyone about it nothing will happen..
> 
> I think the manager may have died in his office chair and everybody who works there just thinks he is doing what he has been doing for the past 20 years..




How true.  I could not agree more.  He could have retired and leave us shareholders to sweat for until he wakes up or decided to come into this world and do something worthwhile.


----------



## hangseng (6 June 2008)

bliimp said:


> In their April 16 Investor Presentation document they do state that for the Koongie Project
> 
> _1. $8.5 million spent on exploration since 1972
> 
> ...




Announcement out.

AAR has been sleeping for so long it seems the market hasn't woken up yet.

They indicate a lot of completions on the PFS and the biggest news of all being the extension of Santiego has been confirmed and note the increase again in both Copper and Silver. Disregard the typo on the first page of Au instead of Ag.

As eluded to previously, Koongie Park is increasing the copper value significantly with each assay. They have again increased the Zn but the Cu and Ag are the biggies.

Yes I think this will be anounced a lot sooner than anyone thinks and the value is increasing as each day goes by with the assays of copper and silver. This will be the biggest value of Koongie Park if the assays keep coming in as they have.

The last ann by AAR indicated that copper was now of equal value of the zinc. Now we have copper grades increasing with significant intersects and extension of the resource.

They may be slow to report and lack the gloss of others but the information is outstanding.


----------



## Old monkey (6 June 2008)

hangseng said:


> Now let us dream for a while (this could be reality one day), I am a dreamer. I have added in Victoria River Downs and discounted the value by 50% to allow for a JV. I have merely transposed the Koongie Park values and increased the tonnage to the lower of the estimated 50-100Mt resource estimate of AAR.




Hang Seng do you think that we are on track to realise your dream? You have previously mentioned 2 to 3 years.  How long would they be able like some of these other stock which are more sensitive to their announcements? It will be good to hear from you, if anything to calm my nerves.


----------



## hangseng (6 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> Hang Seng do you think that we are on track to realise your dream? You have previously mentioned 2 to 3 years.  How long would they be able like some of these other stock which are more sensitive to their announcements? It will be good to hear from you, if anything to calm my nerves.





Hi Old Monkey

I am very confident now that my dream is going to be realised. The dropping Zn and Pb price has clealry affected peoples perception of AAR and that is understandable (in the short term IMO).

What has really got me excited now is the Cu (copper) and Ag (silver) values coming out of the assays and the strike length of the intersects. I am not a geo but I know enough that these are extremely positive.

How long I realy don't know and my 2-3 years is purely a best guess  estimate. If/when they strike further gold at Mandilla this will help this along very nicely and takemitigate significantly any financial pressure away from the capex required to develop Koongie Park.

Yes I am very positive now, and more so with every announcement that comes out. AAR is unloved at present but this doesn't worry me one bit, it is the future I am excited about.


----------



## Old monkey (6 June 2008)

hangseng said:


> Hi Old Monkey
> 
> I am very confident now that my dream is going to be realised. The dropping Zn and Pb price has clealry affected peoples perception of AAR and that is understandable (in the short term IMO).
> 
> ...




There was once we thought that AAR will do a RMS shooting from what AAR is to $1 something.  But some some reason AAR did not continue that path.  do you think that this has severely hampered their meteoric rise.  what should AAR be doing besides just focusing on the drilling and essaying.  My view is that AAR should start to polish their PR and team up with bigger players now to help them to develope the Koongie and Victoria Park.  I somehow feel that they are not up to it in taking on such big projects.  This is my perception given the tone of their expressions.  I know of a uranium company which would always used terms like "massive" or this is a world class uranium mine or we have a uranium province.  They would consistently send out flyers to shareholders indicating how much in ground uranium it has.  This has given the impression that it is hugh mine.  It would also compare their quantity and quality with this other uranium company which has now taken over this company.  But we have not heard AAR mentioned any of these term.  To me AAR is a small operation and the share price reflects that (5 cts).  But from what we heard from you AAR seems a medium sized mining company.  so, this is confusing.


----------



## hangseng (6 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> There was once we thought that AAR will do a RMS shooting from what AAR is to $1 something.  But some some reason AAR did not continue that path.  do you think that this has severely hampered their meteoric rise.  what should AAR be doing besides just focusing on the drilling and essaying.  My view is that AAR should start to polish their PR and team up with bigger players now to help them to develope the Koongie and Victoria Park.  I somehow feel that they are not up to it in taking on such big projects.  This is my perception given the tone of their expressions.  I know of a uranium company which would always used terms like "massive" or this is a world class uranium mine or we have a uranium province.  They would consistently send out flyers to shareholders indicating how much in ground uranium it has.  This has given the impression that it is hugh mine.  It would also compare their quantity and quality with this other uranium company which has now taken over this company.  But we have not heard AAR mentioned any of these term.  To me AAR is a small operation and the share price reflects that (5 cts).  But from what we heard from you AAR seems a medium sized mining company.  so, this is confusing.





Not confusing at all to me Old Monkey. I care not what others may or may not think the company should be saying. My view is based solely on the information before me and it is all positive. The company is small but is also a producer, with no debt and a strong cash balance and the prospect of further cash flow from production.

Note others also regularly do cap raisings and take out loans or hedge production, all of which increase cash but also increase risk significantly. AAR does none of these and relies on internal growth.

That is my perception. This was an excellent report, albeit without the gloss.


----------



## reichman (6 June 2008)

I totally agree Hangseng. This company is more substance than hype - a quality that is to 'our' benefit long term IMO.


I hope your health is still on the better side of good.

Best wishes to all longs


----------



## jonojpsg (6 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> There was once we thought that AAR will do a RMS shooting from what AAR is to $1 something.  But some some reason AAR did not continue that path.  do you think that this has severely hampered their meteoric rise.  what should AAR be doing besides just focusing on the drilling and essaying.  My view is that AAR should start to polish their PR and team up with bigger players now to help them to develope the Koongie and Victoria Park.  I somehow feel that they are not up to it in taking on such big projects.  This is my perception given the tone of their expressions.  I know of a uranium company which would always used terms like "massive" or this is a world class uranium mine or we have a uranium province.  They would consistently send out flyers to shareholders indicating how much in ground uranium it has.  This has given the impression that it is hugh mine.  It would also compare their quantity and quality with this other uranium company which has now taken over this company.  But we have not heard AAR mentioned any of these term.  To me AAR is a small operation and the share price reflects that (5 cts).  But from what we heard from you AAR seems a medium sized mining company.  so, this is confusing.




Yeah good call OM, I think that AAR need to get more outgoing and enthusiastic in their promotion of this project.  Maybe the directors are quietly topping up their holdings at dirt cheap prices while they do all the preliminary work then WHAM, they make a packet when the SP moves to where it should be 

A good example of a penny hopeful that has taken it's project all the way was Equinox, although their project was/is indeed HUGE.  Maybe AAR should be popping a couple of drill holes into VRD just to get the ball rolling and spark some interest? What you reckon Hangseng?


----------



## chimp (6 June 2008)

But Hengseng, I appreciate the analysis you have done re AAR and the faith in it is even more inspiring. On the other hand, does 2-3 years refer to the time it takes to develop into a sizeable mining company?

I'm concerned that the conservative style of AAR will be very hard to get the attention of investment banks hence difficult to get finance. If purely relying on the cash flow generated by its current operation, then the waiting period is going to be very long. 

Comments?


----------



## alankew (6 June 2008)

Sorry to be off thread but couldnt resist it,Chimp are you related to Old Monkey by any chance


----------



## chimp (6 June 2008)

hahahah, old monkey clearly has been living on the earth much longer than we Chimps! But we are all dear friends to you humans!


----------



## hangseng (6 June 2008)

chimp said:


> But Hengseng, I appreciate the analysis you have done re AAR and the faith in it is even more inspiring. On the other hand, does 2-3 years refer to the time it takes to develop into a sizeable mining company?
> 
> I'm concerned that the conservative style of AAR will be very hard to get the attention of investment banks hence difficult to get finance. If purely relying on the cash flow generated by its current operation, then the waiting period is going to be very long.
> 
> Comments?





The very conservative and controlled manner this company goes about their business will prove to be an asset when they seek financial backing. 

Also as I pointed out they will have the potential of internal growth without the added risk of hedging, cap raisings or finance for early development. This will minimise the funding required and make them an even more attractive investment proposition. Make no mistake, investment bankers like to loan funds but to do so with minimal leverage and decreased risk is the favoured form of investment. Where did I learn this? From none other than one of the most respected high profile company directors in WA who was once the head of business investment banking with the ANZ and thereafter out on his own. He taught me well about financing some years ago (when I was busy making mistakes as a brash young man ). The biggest lesson of which was companies and individuals with cash, no debt and excellent prospects are the most attractive investment prospect of all to financiers and other investors.

What does AAR have? cash, no debt and excellent and improving prospects. It also has company directors buying shares regularly and recently.

For me, AAR has progressively become a positive long term investment decision of which risk is lowering. By the time they are set and the market wakes up I will have already accumulated my long term position.

edit: sorry chimp I didn't answer your question fully. 

2-3 years would be quite normal, I have been involved with some that have taken longer and others shorter. 
The stages once the resource is identified are PFS > DFS/BFS (dependent of financing) > Construction > Commissioning > Operation with the last two being almost simultaneous aspects.


----------



## Old monkey (10 June 2008)

hangseng said:


> The very conservative and controlled manner this company goes about their business will prove to be an asset when they seek financial backing.
> 
> Also as I pointed out they will have the potential of internal growth without the added risk of hedging, cap raisings or finance for early development. This will minimise the funding required and make them an even more attractive investment proposition. Make no mistake, investment bankers like to loan funds but to do so with minimal leverage and decreased risk is the favoured form of investment. Where did I learn this? From none other than one of the most respected high profile company directors in WA who was once the head of business investment banking with the ANZ and thereafter out on his own. He taught me well about financing some years ago (when I was busy making mistakes as a brash young man ). The biggest lesson of which was companies and individuals with cash, no debt and excellent prospects are the most attractive investment prospect of all to financiers and other investors.
> 
> ...






I do agree that being conservative and going about the business is a virtue.  But this is not the real world.  Take when you first started in this working world you have to show what you have to your prospective employer.  Being quietly going about your business and no one will bother with you.  Think of it this way,  at the moment the demand comes from China and India for the minerals.  With the rising prices and recessionary environment the US may not be able to buy as much as they would have liked from China or India.  What would happen at the same time that China may start exploring their vast regions in the West, Sinkiang, Tibet or Mongolia for the minerals that they need.  This would save them alot of foreign exchange and it would be cheaper to produce closer to home.  They therefore would not have to encounter the likes of BHP or Rio Tinto.  So the demand most likely will be lower for Australian minerals.  And when AAR decides to wake up and start crowing about their mines.  It will be too late.  If I think I know the Chinese well they are most likely already have contemplated this plan.  They have a knack of conserving their foreign reserves.  

Therefore I don't think we should be placid with AAR and let them run the slow coach journey.  Someone should point out (or us on this thread) to them that there maybe a nasty drop in demand for their products when it is time for them to mine it.  In my opinion what they need now is to find a opposite partner by talking to the Chinese who are willing to be like a mentor to sound out what the Chinese are doing and what is the value that the Chinese are placing on their mine.  This is what happened to MTN.  Through the 2006 there was one of these und company putting several take over offers to MTN
but all the time MTN kept spunning them off as the offer is not enough.  But in the mean time the sp of MTN kept climbing. And investor started to pile in.
We shareholders like to feel that our shares are wanted and in demand.  DONTYOU THINK SO?
cheers


----------



## hangseng (10 June 2008)

Old Monkey, I am a patient man. I will leave the lobbying to you.

Interest in AAR again today I see. I also noticed a very small parcel of 20k shares sold down into close when the sp was being bought up. Why do that when obviously all you have to do is sit and you would be taken out, hhhhmmmm? 

May be nothing, but I saw exactly the same activity last year with AAR as the sp rose from ~5c through to about 7c then it just ran hard. Not stating it will occur again, just a observation. Either a very inexperienced trader, or quite a deliberate ploy to keep the VWAP down IMO.


----------



## Old monkey (11 June 2008)

hangseng said:


> Old Monkey, I am a patient man. I will leave the lobbying to you.
> 
> Interest in AAR again today I see. I also noticed a very small parcel of 20k shares sold down into close when the sp was being bought up. Why do that when obviously all you have to do is sit and you would be taken out, hhhhmmmm?
> 
> May be nothing, but I saw exactly the same activity last year with AAR as the sp rose from ~5c through to about 7c then it just ran hard. Not stating it will occur again, just a observation. Either a very inexperienced trader, or quite a deliberate ploy to keep the VWAP down IMO.




Hang Seng,
Please let me have the contact details, telephne number, fax , e-mail and the person who is able and willing to answer questions in AAR.  I will lobby them direct.

cheers


----------



## hangseng (11 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> Hang Seng,
> Please let me have the contact details, telephne number, fax , e-mail and the person who is able and willing to answer questions in AAR.  I will lobby them direct.
> 
> cheers




Depending on the questions you have I would suggest any of the following could assist you.

http://www.anglo.com.au/contact.asp

Directors 
John Load Cecil Jones (Chairman) 

Denis Edmund Clarke 
Christopher Hugh Fyson 
Angus Claymore Pilmer

General Manager - Exploration 
Peter Komyshan 
pkomyshan@anglo.com.au


Company Secretary 
Angus Claymore Pilmer 
angus@acpco.com.au


Operations Office 
Level 1, 46 Ord Street 
West Perth WA 6005 
Telephone (08) 9322 5811 
Facsimile (08) 9322 5301 

Registered Office 
C/- A C Pilmer & Co 
150 Hay Street 
Subiaco WA 6006 
Telephone (08) 9388 9545 
Facsimile (08) 9388 9546


----------



## Old monkey (12 June 2008)

Well, I have e-mail Angus Pilmer my concerns.  Waiting for reply.  Will let you guys know once there is a reply.

cheers


----------



## TheAbyss (12 June 2008)

Hope you included a telephone number OM. Angus is not big on email.

Might pay to place a call rather than email.


----------



## adobee (12 June 2008)

the time it takes these guys to do anything you might need John Edwards to get intouch with them..


----------



## adobee (12 June 2008)

I note on the website the broker reports link to fat prophets

"We met recently with the two executives of Anglo Australian Resources in our Sydney office, Angus Pilmer and Peter Komyshan. What impresses us about the company is the very achievable growth path that AAR has in place and the fact the company is very modestly valued. We believe the upside is enormous and it should certainly be on the radar screen of those Members wanting base metal exposure. "

"From our meeting with AAR management, they expect the Mandilla Project to generate $8 - $10 million in net cash after all costs this year. AAR management intends to spend these funds wisely. AAR will apply its earnings towards appraisal work on its second project, its flagship Koongie Park base metal project in Western Australia. While the project has been around a long time, we believe its prospects for development are now better than ever."

This was in February 2007, could the boys not jump back on a plane to Sydney give the guys at Fats a call shoot down to Makavelli shout some lunch and give them a quick update on where the project is up to, whats changed since there last meeting, that the 8-10 mill came to fruition how they have been spending it and what the expect in the next 12 months ..


----------



## Piggy Bank (19 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> Well, I have e-mail Angus Pilmer my concerns.  Waiting for reply.  Will let you guys know once there is a reply.
> 
> cheers




Hey Old[er] Monkey,

Any update or reply from Angus Pilmer?  It appears he is slow to reply to shareholder concerns as well.

Maybe you should try calling him to see if he is still alive?  We don't want to hear one of those sad stories of neighbours reporting a foul stench and then authorities finding a decayed corpse.

I think this company has significant future upside and resources.  I have invested a significant amount in AAR over the last 6 months and will be patient medium to long term holder.  Although, it would be nice to have some good PR to support their underlying value!?


----------



## rub92me (19 June 2008)

I don't think it is AAR management's job to provide a hole by hole account of their progress. Why are people suggesting AAR is not moving fast enough? As Hangseng has stated, the process to develop a mine is a lengthy one. There's plenty of nearology penny hopefuls around with weekly updates and pie in the sky predictions. You get what you pay for.


----------



## SGB (19 June 2008)

rub92me said:


> I don't think it is AAR management's job to provide a hole by hole account of their progress. Why are people suggesting AAR is not moving fast enough? As Hangseng has stated, the process to develop a mine is a lengthy one. There's plenty of nearology penny hopefuls around with weekly updates and pie in the sky predictions. You get what you pay for.




And just to add to that rub,

there are some out there dumping their penny losers for tax reasons, perfect time to do. 

SGB


----------



## hangseng (19 June 2008)

rub92me said:


> I don't think it is AAR management's job to provide a hole by hole account of their progress. Why are people suggesting AAR is not moving fast enough? As Hangseng has stated, the process to develop a mine is a lengthy one. There's plenty of nearology penny hopefuls around with weekly updates and pie in the sky predictions. You get what you pay for.




Very well said rub92me!

This is a common quotation, however it remains relevant today and in particular with AAR about the psychology of the market. 

"Transfer of wealth from the impatient to the patient"


----------



## Old monkey (19 June 2008)

Piggy Bank said:


> Hey Old[er] Monkey,
> 
> Any update or reply from Angus Pilmer?  It appears he is slow to reply to shareholder concerns as well.
> 
> ...




Hello Piggy, I have e-mailed Angus.  Since AAR is such a slow coach I thought I had better let him absorb the contents of my e-mail which is quite a lengthy one.  I figure by now he must have read it but do not have time to think on how to react to it.  So I will allow for a few more days then I will call him up sometime next week.  In the mean time if there is anyone out there who has any more idea to take this company to the next level as far as SP is concerned please respond and share your ideas.


----------



## Old monkey (19 June 2008)

rub92me said:


> I don't think it is AAR management's job to provide a hole by hole account of their progress. Why are people suggesting AAR is not moving fast enough? As Hangseng has stated, the process to develop a mine is a lengthy one. There's plenty of nearology penny hopefuls around with weekly updates and pie in the sky predictions. You get what you pay for.




The reason that we are saying that AAR is not moving fast enough is this:  AAR has been around for 25 years and its share price is only around 5cts.  The average time I think for a miner to become a medium company from scratch is about 15 years imo.  By the looks of things AAR is going to take 10 years to even get to 2 digits in cts.  Take a look at 5 cts.  In order to get to 50 cts it has to be multiply by 10 times.  If the history of AAR is anything to go by it is caught in a rut of up and down in a narrow band of 5 to 6 cts.  Every time it goes up the sellers would come out.  If it is going to thread water like that I am at a lost to know when would it even go up to 20cts let alone the the hopeful $1 which will be an insurmountable hurdle not withstanding the is a hugh amount of reserves under ground.


----------



## rub92me (19 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> The reason that we are saying that AAR is not moving fast enough is this:  AAR has been around for 25 years and its share price is only around 5cts.  The average time I think for a miner to become a medium company from scratch is about 15 years imo.  By the looks of things AAR is going to take 10 years to even get to 2 digits in cts.  Take a look at 5 cts.  In order to get to 50 cts it has to be multiply by 10 times.  If the history of AAR is anything to go by it is caught in a rut of up and down in a narrow band of 5 to 6 cts.  Every time it goes up the sellers would come out.  If it is going to thread water like that I am at a lost to know when would it even go up to 20cts let alone the the hopeful $1 which will be an insurmountable hurdle not withstanding the is a hugh amount of reserves under ground.



A few other thoughts to consider would be:
1) How many small companies in the mining business are still around after 25 years? I bet you a dollar it's less than 5%. What does that tell you about how this company is managed?
2) How many small companies in the mining business have achieved 10-20x shareprice appreciation in a couple of years. I bet you another dollar that it's less than 0.03%. 
3) How long have they actually worked on the main projects that are in their pipeline now? I bet you a third dollar that it's less than 25 years.
4) What progress have they made in the past 2-3 years? I'd say about as good as you can expect without going into significant debt or shareprice dilution.


----------



## SGB (19 June 2008)

Old monkey said:


> The reason that we are saying that AAR is not moving fast enough is this:  AAR has been around for 25 years and its share price is only around 5cts.  The average time I think for a miner to become a medium company from scratch is about 15 years imo.  By the looks of things AAR is going to take 10 years to even get to 2 digits in cts.  Take a look at 5 cts.  In order to get to 50 cts it has to be multiply by 10 times.  If the history of AAR is anything to go by it is caught in a rut of up and down in a narrow band of 5 to 6 cts.  Every time it goes up the sellers would come out.  If it is going to thread water like that I am at a lost to know when would it even go up to 20cts let alone the the hopeful $1 which will be an insurmountable hurdle not withstanding the is a hugh amount of reserves under ground.




Dear OM

Your missing one of the main ingredience to trading/investing:
Patience.

My mandarin tree has just given our family its full bloom this year and they are delicious. 
Its been in the making for over 6 years.. it was worth the wait,watering,pruning,feeding.

SGB


----------



## Adam A (19 June 2008)

One more question might be 

Are the directors on the same money for the last 25 years?

If not, why not, the shareholders are!
Its very frustrating, like getting your granddad to build you a home, sure it will be perfect,but this decade would be nice


----------



## adobee (27 June 2008)

this is just getting hammered of late... I am running out of money to keep averaging my price out !!  the directors were buying at higher levels than this .. I hoped they were buying with borrowings ! I would expect to see them buying more at 4c if they really feel positive or at least someone considering a take over if the ground is that good..


----------



## Bluesky (27 June 2008)

Thats ok im already out of money, just waiting now. Things are just starting to heat up with gold prices set to rocket for our little mandilla, copper and zinc for KP. News gotta be out soon, mandilla gold update is overdue.


----------



## adobee (2 July 2008)

Record lows today !! I thought gold was up a bit as well.. 
anyone no the storey here ? 

I am tempted to buy more but below four cents where is the bottom ???


----------



## chimp (2 July 2008)

adobee,

i'm wondering the same. technically it's looking really bad. I'm losing confidence.

but what has been said: when everyone sells, it's time to buy. oh, well, i have no idea


----------



## adobee (2 July 2008)

hahaha.... i am with you chimp... my experience is if i am selling i should be buying !!!  give me a bananana and some peanuts ...


----------



## chimp (2 July 2008)

hahahah. adobee, bananas are the foods for chimps. heheh. i'll hold on to it for a little longer. see how it goes in a couple of weeks time. keep fingers crossed. now i'm very very religious.


----------



## Piggy Bank (4 July 2008)

adobee said:


> Record lows today !! I thought gold was up a bit as well..
> anyone no the storey here ?
> 
> I am tempted to buy more but below four cents where is the bottom ???




AAR hit an even lower price today of 3.4 cents.  What did I do?  Bought more shares!  Whether this was a good decision time will tell....actually also placed another order at 3.1 cents just in case SP drops further.

"Old Monkey" we haven't heard from you on this thread for over two weeks.  In your last post you were planning to place a friendly phone call to Angus?  How did that go?  Any news for us?


----------



## chimp (5 July 2008)

It's all well people are lowering their cost base by buying on a drop. But it might be a falling knife. I wonder, if, AAR has as many wonderful potential as we'd like to believe, why, the management doesn't issue any announcements to keep the spirit up. look GBG, when the SP was hammered during opes prime crisis, the directors issued announcement again and again trying to convince investors of the future and the secured situation GBG was in. 

But with AAR, the management just let the sp drop, i believe it's absolutely against the corporate governence principal. 

so i have been led to believe that AAR has nothing to offer. the company has been proved to be in unreliable and indiligent hands.


----------



## ans25 (5 July 2008)

No offense but the boys at AAR are asleep and this stock does nothing, Im glad I was out a long time ago.

Good riddance!

I only hope for the people still left in this that it does eventually go up and no by 0.01 incrementals either


----------



## hangseng (5 July 2008)

chimp said:


> It's all well people are lowering their cost base by buying on a drop. But it might be a falling knife. I wonder, if, AAR has as many wonderful potential as we'd like to believe, why, the management doesn't issue any announcements to keep the spirit up. look GBG, when the SP was hammered during opes prime crisis, the directors issued announcement again and again trying to convince investors of the future and the secured situation GBG was in.
> 
> But with AAR, the management just let the sp drop, i believe it's absolutely against the corporate governence principal.
> 
> so i have been led to believe that AAR has nothing to offer. the company has been proved to be in unreliable and indiligent hands.




Quite hard for me to say so, but your view is hard to disagree with at the moment chimp. Such an incredibly good story just wasting away. It is very disappointing to see this as it is.


----------



## Miner (5 July 2008)

hangseng said:


> Quite hard for me to say so, but your view is hard to disagree with at the moment chimp. Such an incredibly good story just wasting away. It is very disappointing to see this as it is.




Dear Hangsang

I have read your valuble notes on AAR and I believe personally  it is a good stock. Unfortnately it  does not get supported by Market for some reasons

I bought and sold it many times though I am not a trader, due to its volatility

I booked a heavy tread at 4 cents on Thursday and some one booked more than a million shares at same price, I did not get it on Thursday but for some reasons I changed the price from 4 cents to much lower value for Friday. I was astonished to see the AAR price dropped down to 3.5 cents and I just was short of a great paper loss learnt from my experience with GCR !!

Do you think this is the bottom for AAR ? 

Does any one give any supporting chart or some sort of technical analysis ?


----------



## hangseng (5 July 2008)

Miner said:


> Do you think this is the bottom for AAR ? QUOTE]
> 
> Miner, your signature is a valuable staement.
> "All sellers are inevitably, and by the meaning of the word, buyers so DYOR "
> ...


----------



## chimp (9 July 2008)

hangseng said:


> Miner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this is the bottom for AAR ? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rub92me (9 July 2008)

chimp said:


> But with AAR, the management just let the sp drop, i believe it's absolutely against the corporate governence principal.
> 
> so i have been led to believe that AAR has nothing to offer. the company has been proved to be in unreliable and indiligent hands.



Actually, it's the opposite. It would be against good corporate governance principles if directors would attempt to 'ramp' the shareprice with hollow rhetoric. So if there is nothing new to report they shouldn't report anything.
I have no idea how you come to your conclusion that management would be unreliable. Maybe care to give an example where they promised something and didn't deliver.


----------



## BornInUSSR (11 July 2008)

I think this can be seen as a step to settle down the public a bit 

11/07/2008   Change of Director`s Interest Notice 

A C Pilmer - Direct aquisition 500k shares 08/07/08

Shares held now:

1) Direct - 3200000
2) Indirect - 12000000


----------



## hangseng (11 July 2008)

rub92me said:


> Actually, it's the opposite. It would be against good corporate governance principles if directors would attempt to 'ramp' the shareprice with hollow rhetoric. So if there is nothing new to report they shouldn't report anything.
> I have no idea how you come to your conclusion that management would be unreliable. Maybe care to give an _example where they promised something and didn't deliver_.




I could answer that question as many could here who read each and every report since January 2007. Look at the reports around Jan/Feb 2007 and what was stated would occur (PFS test results) and then look at subsequent reports, you will find nothing referring back to that outcome. This was an oversight on my part but it is there as was pointed out to me recently. 

Also look at the reports of a few months ago of what was supposed to occur in April, we are still waiting. 

All I ask is they report on what they state will occur. In my opinion they have let us down on this key aspect. I will be looking for an improvement on this with factual information, not "rhetoric" as you indicate.

Thankfully they seemed to have moved on from the old 'cut'n'paste' reporting that used to occur so often.

I like the potential of this company, it is significant as I have stated many times. However these are a few minor holes that need to be rectified.


----------



## chimp (12 July 2008)

Hm, Hangseng, very importants points. 

You have found the logical reason behind the big sell-off. People perhaps had realised the delay and inconsistency in the reports. Good  foundamental discovery may i say. 

cheers


----------



## jonojpsg (14 July 2008)

Hey all,
Nice to see some green on AAR today!  I was looking back over previous announcements to reassure myself last week and with zinc rebounding and copper still high it bodes well for AAR.  Just hope we can see this PFS out sometime soon so heads (& money!) get turned back in this direction.


----------



## Synergy (14 July 2008)

From the 6/6 announcement:

"Work on the pre-feasibility study continues with an initial report expected early in the September quarter."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 July 2008)

These guys are moving so slow its not even funny,

If you look how long they have been promissing to get Koongie going its a joke, my guess is by the time they start mining it will be 2030 or 2040 and the resource boom may be over 


Added to this the blue sky has also been all but removed in the base metals sector as the prices have all but collapsed for Zinc and Lead, ohh how wrong were all those analysts, take a look at the charts of * PEM CBH JML  and AUZ  * to name a few


----------



## jonojpsg (14 July 2008)

Patches of blue may be reappearing with a 20% plus increase in lead and zinc over the last week.  Agree that things are moving slowly though 

Also got to look at copper for AAR too - this adds some strength with copper holding above $3.50/lb for the last five months and LME stocks still near five year lows.

Maybe I'm just trying to convince myself though


----------



## TheAbyss (15 July 2008)

Slow but not dead.

Quarterly due this month with hopefully renewed interest in Mandilla with the price of gold on the march. The ramelius announcement today included a diagram which is ohh so tantalisingly close to AAR tenements (see attached pic). 

Is it just me or do RMS studiously ignore the land to the east? They may be playing some games to get their hands on some AAR ground?

Koongie PFS due but expect delays due to drilling etc as i understand it however there will be some news in the quarterly to maintaion our interest i hope.

Looking forward to the quarterly to at least indicate they have been doing something


----------



## Baggy (30 July 2008)

Report is out with some good results and a possible increase in resources to come. I am still holding and will continue to hold as this does look as though it will be OK in the medium to long term. Thanks YT and Hang Seng for all your valuable input. Baggy


----------



## enigmatic (15 August 2008)

Any one seem to have a clue on why AAR has jumped 23% today, maybe someone knows something we don't. Well i will be sitting on the side lines untill something is a little more clear but some interest in this on a stale day


----------



## adobee (15 August 2008)

Not that exciting considering it dropped about 60% over the past few months.. 23% equals about 5% of this regain..  probably some other sucker who has heard the hype but doesnt realize they will have to wait to 2100 for the grand children to cash this one in ..


----------



## Piggy Bank (3 September 2008)

Anyone know if the AAR board and management are still operational?  AAR are so slow to progress with this venture it is beginning to make the company appear like a "quasi-shelf company"!

Yes, I still have substantial holdings in AAR.  Believing in the AAR story....faithful or naive?


----------



## Piggy Bank (11 September 2008)

I think this thread is dead!?  Anyone out there?  To be fair though there seems to be no activity from the company (this is the problem - lack of inertia) and therefore no activity on this thread.  I will wait for the "Mummy" to be resurrected.  Will be happy to speak to myself in the interim.


----------



## Scuba (11 September 2008)

Hiya Piggy,
Have a look at the Zn prices... Plenty of work going into planning a mine for KP, but will it be worth it???

There are people out there, but who likes to concentrate on holdings where the price has gone to pot?
:grenade:


----------



## BornInUSSR (19 September 2008)

I am slowly getting tempted to get rid of this stock, started well off, getting a bit disappointed now.


----------



## hangseng (20 September 2008)

Hi there fellow bleeders  hasn't the market been fun...NOT!

PFS news is a must for AAR, the upgrade in Cu at KP may just be the hedge against the falling Zn price scuba.

I wait (again) patiently for the PFS. May have to give the board a nudge to wake them up though 

Would love to believe that JJ is simply being a wily old fox and realised it is a waste of time providing updates during this last market downturn cycle. Or are they just having a nanna nap?


----------



## Piggy Bank (26 September 2008)

Finally some news today from AAR albeit being in the form of their compulsory Annual Report to Shareholders.

I have had a quick glance through it and it is not very upbeat.  The most worrying paragraph would have to be:

"The Sandiego PFS is expected demonstrate the practicability of the project and the conditions under which it will be viable, together with recommendations for continued development of the project through further resource expansion and feasibility work. However, construction of the project might not be justified at the current depressed price of zinc. Notwithstanding, copper and zinc prices in recent years have reached levels which could justify development of the project."

It is hard to predict what the Zinc and Copper prices will be in 1-2 years time.  Therefore, I think this company has to proceed with mine planning and hope that the base metals prices improve with time - appears they are doing this at least.


----------



## adobee (28 October 2008)

BIG NEWS - AAR HAS CHANGED THEIR ADDRESS !! 
I am surprised they didnt request a trading halt for such and exciting update ..


----------



## spottygoose (28 October 2008)

adobee said:


> BIG NEWS - AAR HAS CHANGED THEIR ADDRESS !!
> I am surprised they didnt request a trading halt for such and exciting update ..




And apparently it is the home address of one of the directors - not a very inspiring look


----------



## spottygoose (29 October 2008)

spottygoose said:


> And apparently it is the home address of one of the directors - not a very inspiring look




Ooooooooooooooooooops! That should have read private office address  not home - sorry about that ..........


----------



## Miner (29 October 2008)

spottygoose said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooops! That should have read private office address  not home - sorry about that ..........




I will not be surprised to see that private office address comes out in as the official address of scrap merchant and second hand car dealer's yard considering so much junk bonds AAR will have now


----------



## adobee (30 October 2008)

Looks like some interesting news out from AAR I havent had a chance to read through.. Bit disappointing if everyone else knew about it prior thus all the buyers mounting up for the first time I have seen...


----------



## adobee (5 December 2008)

AAR MAKING SOME MOVES THIS MORNING !

*BEST HOLE EVER AT THE KOONGIE PROJECT INTERSECTS
HIGH GRADE COPPER AND ZINC MINERALISATION
HIGHLIGHTS*
• Hole SRCD031 at Sandiego intersects 68m @ 6.8%Cu, 9.6%Zn, 98.7g/t Ag, 0.34g/t
Au
• Hole SRCD029A at Sandiego intersects 29m @ 7.89% Zn, 46g/t Ag, 5m @
3.95%Zn and 4m @ 0.63%Cu, 26.83g/t Au
• Massive sulphides intersected in two holes at Onedin


----------



## adobee (5 December 2008)

Buys coming in from the side and taking people out at 2c.. hopefully some people are seeing some value here.... I am still holding a parcel from way back when it was around 7c...


----------



## TheAbyss (5 December 2008)

I am a long term holder also Adobee. 

Great announcement today and proves what we all knew, AAR have resources and a few company making projects.

Short term this will not do that much for AAA imo due to the price of base metals at the moment however long term it is fantastic news as the  result(s) certainly justify the completion of the pre feasibility programme and add significantly to the projection of Koongie as one of the most advanced Cu /Zn projects ,yet to be developed in Australia (not too mention a chunk of gold for the girls). 

AAr more importantly do have enough revenues and cash on hand to ride out the current climate and will be ready to go with Koongie once base metals get rebound.

Buy while you can when you can as they can only go up from here (or down the drain if things don't go their way i guess).


----------



## adobee (5 December 2008)

Some buyers stacking up.. it ran hard for ten minutes there.. I picked some up this morning at 0.019 and as soon as I finally sold at 2.2 it went crazy up to 2.6..

It appears that the majority of these are cross trades XT ? Is this XT done on market I someone putting sell then buying the same stocks ?? 

Could look to move again just before close.. might make another move on this..


----------



## adobee (5 December 2008)

WOW Finished 3.3c really moved along ... still way down but good increase in a poor market .. 175%   should have had the balls to hold on but want in and out today.. still holding my original shares though..


----------



## bobsyer7 (5 December 2008)

adobee said:


> I picked some up this morning at 0.019 and as soon as I finally sold at 2.2 it went crazy up to 2.6..




G'day all for the first time.. 

I bought some this morning at 0.019, then promptly got busy and forgot to check on them. DOH!! But what a pleasant surprise! I reckon had I been watching them I would have offloaded them somewhere between 2.2 & 2.6 as you did.

But what can we expect for the monday opening ??


----------



## fairdinkum (6 December 2008)

A good day for aar holders, 't was about time, though...
For those who prefer the spoken word, check out

http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en/32297/ANGLO_AUSTRALIAN_RESOURCES_NL_Chairmanapos;s_Update_on_Koongie_Park_Project

regards


----------



## Scuba (24 December 2008)

fairdinkum said:


> A good day for aar holders, 't was about time, though...
> For those who prefer the spoken word, check out
> 
> http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en/32297/ANGLO_AUSTRALIAN_RESOURCES_NL_Chairmanapos;s_Update_on_Koongie_Park_Project
> ...




Long time since a visit for me, but the above 'news' is hardly news at around 22 months old... Look at the date...

Following quote from the site linked by Fairdinkum;


> "*ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES NL Chairman's Update on Koongie Park Project*
> 
> Sydney, Feb 8, 2006 (ABN Newswire) - ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES NL Chairman's Update on Koongie Park Project; Boardroomradio is pleased to announce that ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES NL (ASX: AAR) has published an audio file."


----------



## fairdinkum (27 December 2008)

Scuba said:


> Long time since a visit for me, but the above 'news' is hardly news at around 22 months old... Look at the date...
> 
> Following quote from the site linked by Fairdinkum;




:hide:
sorry about that, mate

my mistake. it won't happen again.

btw. hope everybody had a very merry x-mas!


----------



## Scuba (27 December 2008)

fairdinkum said:


> :hide:




No worries fairdinkum, I still like this outfit and thought to catch the error quickly. Didn't mean any buff n' bluster...

Hope you and all readers had a good Christmas and have a good new year...
:bier:


----------



## enigmatic (28 December 2008)

> Anglo Australian Resources NL (ASX:AAR) Best Hole Ever at The Koongie Project Intersects High Grade Copper and Gold Mineralisation
> 
> 
> Perth, Dec 5, 2008 (ABN Newswire) - Phase two of a resource definition and extension diamond drilling programme at Anglo Australian Resources (ASX:AAR)(PINK:AAURF) wholly owned Koongie Project, located 25kms east of Halls Creek, has now finished. Twelve diamond drill holes totalling 2624.2m were completed. Drill cores from all holes have been cut and submitted for assay. Some assay results were released in the Company’s September Quarterly report and results for some additional holes are presented in this release. Assay results are awaited for six holes. The locations of the Sandiego drill holes are shown in the drilling plan.




I think this is the New Article he ment

http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en/59706/Anglo_Australian_Resources_NL_(ASX:AAR)_Best_Hole_Ever_at_The_Koongie_Project_Intersects_High_Grade_Copper_and_Gold_Mineralisation


----------



## ianablue (31 December 2008)

I have been following this company for some time and I still hold. I have been encouraged by the faith the directors have had in the company as the continue to buy , Especially Angus Pilmer who has acquired 6500000 shares for ~$173000.00 over the last 12 months. I have attempted to attach atable showing the trades as announced by the company


----------



## Old monkey (5 January 2009)

enigmatic said:


> I think this is the New Article he ment
> 
> http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en/59706/Anglo_Australian_Resources_NL_(ASX:AAR)_Best_Hole_Ever_at_The_Koongie_Project_Intersects_High_Grade_Copper_and_Gold_Mineralisation




The announcement as usual is bland and matter of fact and too technical for the average reader to grasp the facts.  The only conclusion I can derive is that iit must be considerable amount of resources to be announced in order for the management to splash the news in the newspaper.  Anyone willing to guess or analyse what sort of resources are we talking about???


----------



## fairdinkum (10 January 2009)

new anouncement out today, check 

http://www.anglo.com.au/_content/documents/591.pdf


highlights:

"New resource models for both Sandiego and Onedin are being developed. Resource estimates for the primary and transitional mineralization at Sandiego are expected to increase as a result of the 2008 program.  Both the Onedin and Sandiego deposits remain open at depth and resources may be increased by additional drilling.  

The wide, high-grade copper intersections at relatively shallow depths in recent holes at Sandiego are potentially very significant.  The recently completed Pre-Feasibility Study into development of the Sandiego deposit did not envisage mining of any copper mineralization in the Transition Zone where the recent intersections have been obtained. The copper mineralization may positively impact the development economics of the Sandiego deposit, particularly as it occurs at relatively shallow 
depth."   (page 6 of today's anouncement)

looking forward to more good news in 2009


----------



## Scuba (10 January 2009)

%20 in a day is a good signal, let's hope it starts a trend and maintains some momentum. I would like it to get right up above what was being estimated early last year...


----------



## TheAbyss (11 January 2009)

Scuba said:


> %20 in a day is a good signal, let's hope it starts a trend and maintains some momentum. I would like it to get right up above what was being estimated early last year...




One of the few times AAR have moved on an announcement. Sign of the times i guess. At a time when most of the small caps are doing everything they can just to ensure a future financially, AAR are continuing to work up the resource. Not too many small caps can do that at the moment so very positive imo.

Bottom line is they have cash in the bank and good assets. Holding pattern for a while yet though i suspect. only thing that will move this one short term is Gold IMO.

Longer term i am hopeful that they complete the PFS then a BFS then someone goes gulp and buys them up.


----------



## kkyyoo (14 January 2009)

I'm looking at a target price of $0.039 -$0.04 for a short term trade

Looks like a bullish pennant to me with the breakout of resistance 2 days ago with a good volume,  but I might be wrong..

Any other ideas or comments in relation to this one?


----------



## Baggy (1 May 2009)

Quarterly Report out 30/04/09 Sandeigo Resource Tonnes up by 64%, Copper up by 60%, Zinc up by 12%, Silver up by 48%.
Onedin Resource is also up by the following, Zinc 22%, Silver 21%, Copper5%
I still think that this is a very cheap stock to own and hold as I do. In the long run should be very profitable, just got to hang on.


----------



## johannlo (4 May 2009)

Yes been far too quiet over last few months, holding at mid-high .02s. With cash in the bank just gotta wait till it starts popping


----------



## Bluesky (4 May 2009)

Anyone have an idea when the pre-feasibility study will be finished?
Still no interest from the market on this one.


----------



## enigmatic (5 May 2009)

I've been watching this one go from 2c-2.8c for so long now I'm getting annoyed with not pickup more at 2 and selling at 2.8c hopefully it will break the 2.8cent resistance.


----------



## adobee (7 May 2009)

Well 3c broken today.. I have potential breakouts happening all over the shop with resources today.. Would love to see this get a rocket up .. might take a look tomorrow if it manages to close above 3c


----------



## johannlo (8 June 2009)

Still wandering around the high 2s. Gah when so many other juniors are getting nice upswings with opportunities for short term!!!! 

I wonder why there's so many sellers in the 3 mark..... it always seem to butt up against that long queue of 3c sellers

Esp annoyed as it was for me a tossup between FML and AAR and I opted for AAR, so guess which one's just had a nice bump lol


----------



## adobee (16 June 2009)

Angus CLaymore director still buying shares... hopefully he knows something the rest of us dont ..  bought 1mill at 2.5c ...

tempted to get on board whilst this is still sub 3c but history of actually postive news and movement on the share price is pretty slim...


----------



## Old monkey (26 June 2009)

adobee said:


> Angus CLaymore director still buying shares... hopefully he knows something the rest of us dont ..  bought 1mill at 2.5c ...
> 
> tempted to get on board whilst this is still sub 3c but history of actually postive news and movement on the share price is pretty slim...




Unfortunately AAR is suffering from an image problem ie no good news.  What Mr. Angus needs is a good PR adviser who is keen to inform the investors what is happening in the company on a constant basis and quantify in a manner that the lay man will understand.  Technical jargons should be minimised.  AAR should enlist brokers/analysis to write something about the company. It is no use directors simply buying up shares on their own, quietly. 
What message are they trying to send to the market/investors?

Further more in their last Qtr report what happen to lead?  I believe they should include lead in their report, it could be quite substantial.


----------



## adobee (26 June 2009)

I guess the other possibility is that this could be a hugely profittable company, the directors know it and thus arent interested in market hype but just continuing to work away and push to retain the shares and pick up more themselves...


----------



## Miner (26 June 2009)

adobee said:


> I guess the other possibility is that this could be a hugely profittable company, the directors know it and thus arent interested in market hype but just continuing to work away and push to retain the shares and pick up more themselves...




Good point Adobee

I think this gets clarified looking into employment contract of the executive directors and their bonus entitlement. 

If your postulate is right then the employment offer will not provide any bonus linked with MC of the shares.

Further  the directors get flat salary and bonus associated with production or sales volume then you are on the money 

I am assuming AAR is an Anglo group company and from memory Jman or Hangsang posted  an excellent research on AAR. I would be curious to know if they are  still following it

Disclosure : Just bought AAR yesterday purely on speculative motive and as it always happen I buy the share price drops, I sell it goes up


----------



## johannlo (26 June 2009)

I'm only down <10% so inclined to hold, but geeze its tempting to change horses esp. when another market clawback happens that doesn't touch AAR too much (like the last week). 

Whether above speculation is right or wrong we can only go with the info we have, if I was better on TA and more confident I would have switched horses a while ago. Watching AAR go from low to high 2s and back again is like watching paint fry lol. At least we know they have the cash to keep going for quite some time and the latest announcement was quite positive if not anything spectacular. 

I will probably make a decision when the report comes out in 4-6 weeks and gauge the market reaction


----------



## Old monkey (30 June 2009)

Bluesky said:


> Im with ya YT Silly Stupid company full of fools.
> Im waiting on PFS till i get back in.
> I have no patience left with these amateurs.




See what I mean.  This is one of the previous threads.  Note the stupid company full of fools.


----------



## hangseng (6 August 2009)

Miner said:


> Good point Adobee
> 
> I think this gets clarified looking into employment contract of the executive directors and their bonus entitlement.
> 
> ...




Yes I am still following it and hold shares, with some recent buying as well.

IMO this is quite simply getting better. I am watching closely at the moment for the extension of Sandiego, the increase in Cu is already significant and this has the potential to really display the worth of Koongie Park

The focus is now clearly on a potentially significant Cu find IMO. With Zn, Pb and Ag all there in economical quantities.

With Cu being the first to run up when the market and world economies begun recovery,  it could potentially provide the impetus required to place AAR back in the spotlight. Especially if VRD is proven up.

The waiting is testing, however I do believe it will be worth it.


----------



## Old monkey (23 August 2009)

hangseng said:


> Yes I am still following it and hold shares, with some recent buying as well.
> 
> IMO this is quite simply getting better. I am watching closely at the moment for the extension of Sandiego, the increase in Cu is already significant and this has the potential to really display the worth of Koongie Park
> 
> ...





Good to see you are still on AAR.  It has been a long frustrating wait.  How can we justify this optimism on AAR, when you see other metal companies marching on and leaving AAR way way behind.  Take a look at RXM which is also after copper.
Their shares jump from $.465 on 22 July 09 to $.80 on 10 August 09.  Presently they are $1.40.  All within one month. 

IMO more research is necessary on AAR


----------



## hangseng (6 September 2009)

Old monkey said:


> Good to see you are still on AAR.  It has been a long frustrating wait.  How can we justify this optimism on AAR, when you see other metal companies marching on and leaving AAR way way behind.  Take a look at RXM which is also after copper.
> Their shares jump from $.465 on 22 July 09 to $.80 on 10 August 09.  Presently they are $1.40.  All within one month.
> 
> IMO more research is necessary on AAR




Let me clarify so as not to mislead anyone on what I posted. I just read it again.

Regarding Zn, by "economical quantities" was in reference to the size of the Zn resource and recoveries now indicated. Unfortunately though at present Zn is out of the money according to AAR's costing for recovering by ~6c a lb. Until the Zn price recovers, and it will, Zn would not be economical to mine.

On the other hand Cu and Ag definately are. Thus the focus on Cu now.

The delay could be related to this, in fact I am almost certain it is now.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2009)

hangseng said:


> Let me clarify so as not to mislead anyone on what I posted. I just read it again.
> 
> Regarding Zn, by "economical quantities" was in reference to the size of the Zn resource and recoveries now indicated. Unfortunately though at present Zn is out of the money according to AAR's costing for recovering by ~6c a lb. Until the Zn price recovers, and it will, Zn would not be economical to mine.
> 
> ...




My take on world metal prices going forward is that Cu is overpriced. I don't have a chart to hand but will attempt to post one.

gg


----------



## adobee (8 September 2009)

"DRILL TESTING COMMENCES ON THE EXTENSION OF THE
ROGAN JOSH DEPOSIT AT FEYSVILLE NEAR KALGOORLIE
WESTERN AUSTRALIA"

I am considering buying some before the results but am worried I could be waiting years ..


----------



## IGO4IT (9 September 2009)

adobee said:


> "DRILL TESTING COMMENCES ON THE EXTENSION OF THE
> ROGAN JOSH DEPOSIT AT FEYSVILLE NEAR KALGOORLIE
> WESTERN AUSTRALIA"
> 
> I am considering buying some before the results but am worried I could be waiting years ..




IMO, the way world is recovering now, any logical/reasonable miner will have their share of the fun for as long as qty of whatever metal found is mineable.

therefore, for the purpose of incresae in share price, you may not need to wait....hopes & metal prices could do all the work without having 1 annoucement out or even mine anything.

I'm sure we've all seen it happen hundreds of time 2 years ago during the previous boom!!! most of the market was looking for metals & only handfull were getting anything out or in the way of getting anything out & prices were going crazy to everyone!!

so my point here is that IMO small spec miners didn't need amazing results or announcement.... many played the market & banked on it regardless of the individual stocks held...they just choose the right spec miner for the RIGHT METAL!!

that's my 

cheers,


----------



## Old monkey (10 September 2009)

Re: AAR - Anglo Australian Resources
Quote:
Originally Posted by adobee View Post
"DRILL TESTING COMMENCES ON THE EXTENSION OF THE
ROGAN JOSH DEPOSIT AT FEYSVILLE NEAR KALGOORLIE
WESTERN AUSTRALIA"

I am considering buying some before the results but am worried I could be waiting years ..
IMO, the way world is recovering now, any logical/reasonable miner will have their share of the fun for as long as qty of whatever metal found is mineable.

therefore, for the purpose of incresae in share price, you may not need to wait....hopes & metal prices could do all the work without having 1 annoucement out or even mine anything.

I'm sure we've all seen it happen hundreds of time 2 years ago during the previous boom!!! most of the market was looking for metals & only handfull were getting anything out or in the way of getting anything out & prices were going crazy to everyone!!

so my point here is that IMO small spec miners didn't need amazing results or announcement.... many played the market & banked on it regardless of the individual stocks held...they just choose the right spec miner for the RIGHT METAL!!

Sorry, Adobee, I don't agree with you.  It sounds wishy washy.  Not many people  would invest in something just by banking on it regardless of the stocks held.  There is such thing as fear and worry of the investment going sour.  Many people has been burnt including myself.  When investing I suppose the basic thing one is looking at is the management and their P & L and Balance sheet, demand also is important for the commodity.  for small caps it is especially necessary to be careful.  for mining companies if they have discover substantial resources their share price will reflect the asset backing be it their in ground value which is able to be verified.  And for investors it is a matter of time before being taken over by some big conglomerates and you will see share price soar. Investors are good judges to a certain degree if they are being constantly informed by the company they own.  It is the speculators that pounce on sentiments for their day trades or whatever and make a quick buck. As for AAR it needs to keep a steady stream of information to the public, even if it has to change directions for example delaying a certain project in favour of another.  What is their strategy given they have so many types of metal.

cheers


----------



## IGO4IT (12 September 2009)

hi old monkey,

IMO you're wrong & i think posting in the wrong stock!!!

AAR is not BHP or RIO to get dividends or have solid mangament etc... this is a spec stock & defenitely you don't seem to understand the nature of specs 


if your idea of solid managment & regular annoucement is what makes the company & metal prices & market hype don't mean anything....then please explain to me how AAR was 11c before & AEX was 10c & dyl & EXT & all others....

2 -3 years ago the same companies were there, nothings changed, hopes & potentials only....we're now 2 years closer to seeing actual metals & price is quarter what is was!!!

the investment option here has to be ILLOGICAL for a logical investor who's after a guaranteed return on their captial. 

while Investing in specs, things are different, if you win in specs, you make 15 & 20 folds ...... partly it's a bet...... not only on company but on potential, market conditions, A$ future, etc.....

so I think your argument is more related so a blue chip company  & nothing to do with spec stock such AAR!

cheers,


----------



## IGO4IT (16 September 2009)

Decent move higher today!!!!!!

I hope many are watching this rocket taking off!!!

I think potential here is extremely well at these very low price levels. history shown SP to go higher as much as 4 times of today's value & now AAR is many many steps ahead & closer to production!!

cheers,


----------



## adobee (17 September 2009)

Big spike on volume and price yesterday... will watch out today and see if there is an enty point .. I am loathed to buy in at 3c plus after holding stock from 6c down to 2c and finally dumping it round 2.7 anyway.. watching this one today.. news must certainly be on the way otherwise it would have the interest..


----------



## Mazrox (17 September 2009)

I always keep an eye on AAR as I have held them for several years now. I suspect almost all of yesterday's volume was one buyer - from about 2.40 onwards there were regular trades of 100,000 shares one after another. So someone has put a six-figure sum into the company.

I've always been quietly confident about this one, as directors were buying up little parcels with real money (on market trades) at regular intervals over the last 12 months, and I figured that if they were prepared to put their own cash into it, then it was probably reasonable for me to hang on.

The time it's taking to get things moving has been a bit frustrating, though....


----------



## TheAbyss (17 September 2009)

AAR have been teasing us for quite a while that is for sure.

Results from the AC drilling at Feysville should be in by the end of the month. If they follow that up with some RC then things may well be looking ok for holders.

AAR have quite a few irons in the fire and the price of copper is the current driver i suspect.

Base metals have been improving for  awhile now so little surprise that the SP has moved up. Maybe it is time for the smaller caps to move forward which will probably be an indicator that the upward trend is just about finished for the time being. A few weeks left yet i hope though for the small caps.


----------



## adobee (29 September 2009)

Should we be seeing some news & results out about Rogan Josh Feysville & also Victoria River Downs NT..

The extension, which is untested over 2 km, south of Rogan Josh will be tested by a 3000m air core drilling program which commenced September 7th 2009.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 September 2009)

adobee said:


> Should we be seeing some news & results out about Rogan Josh Feysville & also Victoria River Downs NT..
> 
> The extension, which is untested over 2 km, south of Rogan Josh will be tested by a 3000m air core drilling program which commenced September 7th 2009.




Sent an email to AAR asking about results and they replied (very quickly) that drilling results wont be released until early October.

Didnt ask the obvious question, are they any good as we know they cant reply to that. Wait and see..........


----------



## adobee (9 October 2009)

Slight lift in activity I really hope we see these results out soon.. I am going for a morgage in the coming week and would like to present a better position statement !


----------



## adobee (15 October 2009)

AAR could be on the verge on a break out.. not huge amoount of activity but seems to be testing resitance of 3.5c and wont take much to break through at the moment.. that in line with iminent annoucment on Rogan Josh Feysville & also Victoria River Downs NT if they stick to their word as Early October is fast disappearing.


----------



## reichman (17 October 2009)

Hi Adobee 

As much as we like AAR's prospects and even though we still may indeed get good news, 'early October' has been and gone.
If nothing else, their penchant for accurate time lines remains consistent!
Regards
Reichman


----------



## adobee (21 October 2009)

Could this be the break out we have been waiting for... headbutting 3.6c  wont take much to push 3.7c and then we could be off if there is an annoucement inline with the break.. I have to expect that there will be results before the month end.   ....


----------



## adobee (22 October 2009)

Reaching new 12 months high today.. strong volume but a few big sells at 4c capping the price.. If they are taken out it could be on like donkey kong ..

Drilling update way overdue ... with the growing interest over the past week one can only think something is on the cards or coming out ..


----------



## Piggy Bank (22 October 2009)

We can only hope that these dinosaur directors still have enough energy left in them to bring to fruition the real potential of several of this company's quality assets.  I hold +++


----------



## adobee (26 October 2009)

AAR Annual report is out .. Total 61 pages and not market sensitive.. at a quick glance it has some details of Drilling in Sandiego and increase in resources..   It will take a while to get through this and I am sure there will be some undercover updates which could have been released to the market as market sensitive.. I think the presentation of information like this isnt in the best interest of the shareholders... 

Any way will print it off and have a read tonight when I have a few spare hhours ...


----------



## reichman (26 October 2009)

Hi Adobee

Carefully read the AGM/Proxy Vote release. I believe you will find something that makes your eyes sparkle with anticipation.

Regards
Reichman


----------



## hangseng (26 October 2009)

reichman said:


> Hi Adobee
> 
> Carefully read the AGM/Proxy Vote release. I believe you will find something that makes your eyes sparkle with anticipation.
> 
> ...




It did mine Reichman, more than happy with the cryptic comment...As you stated previously * "Well heeeello!"* 
At least we now know where they are headed and all the right direction.

If they would have done like "normal" companies then this would be a major announcement on its own and price sensitive. Oh no not our beloved AAR....hiding in a proxy is much better.

Regardless Reichman you are right and good observation. Been a long time coming but it all seems to be coming together.

I can't wait until they just announce things, instead of hiding away in reports and this time a damn proxy form . Such a fantastic story unfolding and they aren't saying a word to promote it. Just the opposite of some companies that pump the slightest positive.


----------



## adobee (26 October 2009)

reichman said:


> Hi Adobee
> 
> Carefully read the AGM/Proxy Vote release. I believe you will find something that makes your eyes sparkle with anticipation.
> 
> ...




I have read the whole report carefully.. My Feelings.. As a shareholder with a fair bit of capital in this company I think it is ridiculous that anyone should have to search throght the Annual Report & Proxy for what could possible an Encrypted message or could possible not be if you are not looking for encrypted positive messages.. Seriously ...  I might right them a .. strong .. worded letter stating how I feel as some who may .. buy .. more stock in this company.

Now read my post again carefully and you may find some that makes your eyes sparkle like they have windex in them !


----------



## TheAbyss (26 October 2009)

After reading the first 8 pages of the annual report i had to stop and put something up. The teaser in the proxy was inspiration to read the report closely. *"Reason to pursue early success"*

*Some quotable items from the first 8 pages of the report.*

•	Copper and zinc intersections outside the previous published Sandiego resource.
•	Better than expected high grade copper intersections at shallow depths at Sandiego.
•	*73% increase in resource tonnes at Sandiego*.
•	*97% increase in Copper metal content and 21% increase in Zinc metal content at Sandiego*.
•	A modest increase in Onedin Resources
•	Successful completion of metallurgical test work program for Sandiego and Onedin sulphide ores as well as Sandiego Zinc Transition ore.
•	Completion of initial Preliminary Feasibility Study based on the Sandiego sulphide ore and the Sandiego Zinc Transition ore.
*
Sandiego Deposit - Depth Extensions*

Potential to extend the resource at depth was confirmed by* intersections of massive and disseminated copper and zinc sulphides* in SRCD 042 and SRCD053.

*Sandiego Deposit — Near Surface High Grade Copper Lode*

The presence of a high grade copper mineralisation within the Transition zone had previously been recognised, but scarcity of drill holes and lack of metallurgical samples had previously prevented full quantification of its potential. For this reason the Pre-Feasibility Study into development of the Sandiego deposit did not envisage mining of any copper mineralization in the Transition Zone. The 2008 drill program specifically targeted the potential of the copper lodes in the Transition Zone. The copper mineralization may positively impact the development economics of the Sandiego deposit, particularly as it occurs at relatively shallow depth. Four drill holes from the 2008 program intersected this zone.

SRCD031 intersected a zone of substantial high-grade copper and zinc mineralisation consisting of chalcocite at shallower levels and sphalerite and chalcopyrite at deeper levels. The zone, intersected over 68m from 100m downhole, is estimated to have a true width of 34m. It consists of a central high grade zinc-rich portion (1 II-152m) flanked by high grade copper-rich portions (100-125m, 148-168m):

100 - 125m	25m	@	11.4% Cu	13.3% Zn	I 42g/t Ag
Ill - 152m	47m	@	2.5% Cu	14.9% Zn	1270 Ag	0.18g/tAu
148 - 168m	20m	@	8.8% Cu	2.2% Zn	28g1t Ag	0.92g/t Au

Holes SRCD028A and SRCD030, which were drilled primarily to obtain material for metallurgical testing from the main Sandiego zinc-rich deposit. also intersected high-grade supergene and sulphide copper mineralization at relatively shallow depths. Wide high-grade copper intersections of 39m @ 3.7% Cu (SRCD028A) and 14.7m @ 4.5% Cu and 25m @ 5.7%Cu (SRCD030) correlate well with the intersection of 68m @ 6.8% Cu (SRCD031). Previously reported RC precollar SRCO29 also partially intersected this copper zone with an intersection of 14m @ 3.97% Cu. This drilling has confirmed the presence of high-grade copper mineralization at relatively shallow levels (80 — 200m vertically). Copper grades in the recent holes are much higher than grades in earlier holes drilled in this part of the deposit.

*Sandiego Deposit — InfiII and Metallurgical Holes*

Hole SRCD029A intersected massive and disseminated zinc mineralisation over 29m from 165m downhole. The mineralised zone is estimated to have a true width of approximately 14.5m. This hole also returned a *high grade gold intersection (4m @ 26.83 glt Au)* from a ferruginous fault zone. Low-grade gold is present throughout the Sandiego deposit and occasionally high-grade values do occur, particularly in the Oxide and Transition Zones of the deposit. The gold intersection in SRCD029A is of particular interest as it occurs outside of, and marginal to, the Sandiego deposit in a fault structure.
*
Sandiego Deposit — Northern Strike Extensions*

Results from exploration hole SRCO35 produced high zinc grades (5m @ 9.15% Zn, 0.46% Cu and 17g/t Ag from 105m)

Bound to be more nuggets in the report.


----------



## reichman (26 October 2009)

Hi Adobee. My feelings are similar to yours. I seriously think this might be a strong buy also! 

Regards
RM


----------



## adobee (29 October 2009)

*ANGLO AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES NL
REPORT ON ACTIVITIES FOR THE QUARTER*
ENDED
30 September 2009
HIGHLIGHTS
*FEYSVILLE GOLD PROJECT*
• 2,198m reconnaissance AC drilling program completed south of Rogan
Josh gold prospect. Rogan Josh supergene anomaly extended and an
additional 900m supergene gold anomaly defined.
• RC drilling program planned for November.
*KOONGIE COPPER-ZINC PROJECT*• Koongie feasibility studies continued with Sandiego.
• Metallurgical testwork on copper mineralisation from the Sandiego
Transition Zone nears completion with positive results.
• Sandiego Resource estimates updated.
*VICTORIA RIVER DOWNS ZINC PROJECT*• Helicopter assisted gravity survey completed. Gravity anomalies
generated to be evaluated.
*EXPLORATION*• Exploration expenditure totalled $461,669.


----------



## enigmatic (7 December 2009)

I noticed in the recent report that they state that the copper and zinc inground value is about $1.4billion not to sure if this is $US or $A. 

I have a question for someone when they indicate a Inground Value I assume this refers to the value of the commodity in the ground without deductions caused by mining and processing available resource..

So how much of this Inground value could AAR see if they were to mine the Resource and how much capital would need to be raised.


----------



## adobee (10 May 2010)

At long last AAR have some good news.. will be watching to see how the market reacts.. Strong run this morning has dropped back but will see if it claws back late afternoon ..

• RC drilling confirms a high grade copper cap to the Sandiego Deposit
• SRC061 intersects 76m of massive sulphide intersected including:
o 12m of high grade copper (chalcocite) mineralisation
o 34m of chalcopyrite, sphalerite and chalcocite mineralisation
• SRC060 and SRC062 intersect multiple lenses of massive sulphides
• SRC065 intersects a 10m wide zone of disseminated copper mineralisation


----------



## Piggy Bank (22 June 2010)

Huge volume and increase in share price for AAR today!  Yes, positive drilling news announced but this happens frequently with this stock with very little movement in price/vol.  Why the change in sentiment today? Please explain...


----------



## Scuba (27 June 2010)

Hi all, can anyone remember the name of the processing plant near(ish) the the Koongie deposit? Surely I'm wrong, but it wasn't Pillara was it?


----------



## Scuba (28 June 2010)

Well, it's been great seeing the price go up and a trading halt happen, but?


Scuba said:


> the name of the processing plant near(ish) the the Koongie deposit? Surely I'm wrong, but it wasn't Pillara was it?



Well, answered my own question with a string search on plant.... Pillara. (_Surprise, surprise, my old pal Hangseng, hello fella, hope you are well..._ )

Well, given the fact that most of the Pillara plant is now in a laydown area near Callington and Kanmantoo in South Australia awaiting re-construction for use on the Hillgrove Resources Kanmantoo Copper project, I wouldn't expect the plant to be of much use to AAR any more...

So, they hang on for a while and let the plant get sold under their noses for a pittance... Oh well, one of the guys that built the plant up there told me it was a pretty crappy job then, probably better off building a new one anyway...
Response, anyone?


----------



## adobee (7 September 2010)

07/09/2010 10:30AM 2  Trading Halt 
30/08/2010 1:59PM 9  CORRECTION...Sandiego Thick High Grade Copper Intersections. 
30/08/2010 1:37PM 8  Sandiego....Thick High Grade Copper Intersections..... 


havent looked at it for a while but could start seeing some action..
will keep my eyes on it


----------



## JTLP (7 September 2010)

adobee said:


> 07/09/2010 10:30AM 2  Trading Halt
> 30/08/2010 1:59PM 9  CORRECTION...Sandiego Thick High Grade Copper Intersections.
> 30/08/2010 1:37PM 8  Sandiego....Thick High Grade Copper Intersections.....
> 
> ...




Don't get your hopes up. Looks like a cap raising!

Didn't they do a share placement not long ago? Unlucky for holders if so. 

Dnh


----------



## pixel (7 January 2011)

Is this another attempt at "Volume Precedes Price"?
Will history repeat and trades follow the Bullish MACD Divergence?
Whatever - I picked up a few today. "North please, Driver."


----------



## Piggy Bank (28 June 2011)

hangseng said:


> It did mine Reichman, more than happy with the cryptic comment...As you stated previously * "Well heeeello!"*
> At least we now know where they are headed and all the right direction.
> 
> If they would have done like "normal" companies then this would be a major announcement on its own and price sensitive. Oh no not our beloved AAR....hiding in a proxy is much better.
> ...




Hi HS,

This company used to be one of your babies...
Are you still in or did you sell out a long time ago?

I placed my parcel of shares in the bottom drawer long ago to collect dust but miracles do happen.   The other option will be to put them to use as a capital loss!

What do you think about the future prospects of AAR?  Hit 1.3 cents today.  

They had just over a million in the bank last quarter and must be running out of funds soon.  RIP?


----------



## Nigelb (1 September 2011)

I saw this site http://www.shares.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=7898 The guy there use carabella and anglo as comparables. What do you guys think? does this RKS / Scott Creek Coal deal have anything to do with anglo?


----------



## papatee (2 September 2011)

Nigelb said:


> I saw this site http://www.shares.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=7898 The guy there use carabella and anglo as comparables. What do you guys think? does this RKS / Scott Creek Coal deal have anything to do with anglo?




Think you'll find it's a different Anglo that is referred to in thread you mention as AAR does not have any coal plays in the Bowen (or anywhere else for that matter). I'd suggest the reference is to the mining giant Anglo American, not AAR. Have a look at Anglo American's Australian projects listed here:

http://www.angloamerican.com.au/our-operations/projects.aspx


----------



## System (2 May 2022)

On May 2nd, 2022, Anglo Australian Resources NL changed its name to Astral Resources NL.


----------

